# LH Labs Geek Out v2 Discussion Thread



## Lonelyers

Geek Out v2 is now available for pre-order, at the "Geek Force pre-order price" of US$225:
 http://lhlabs.com/415/
 http://marketplace.lhlabs.com/products/geek-out-v2-usb-dac-headphone-amplifier
  
 The specifications are as follows:
  
 Frequency Response: 2 Hz - 55 kHz (-0.1 dB)
 Maximum Power Output: User switchable. 1000 mW @ 16 ohms. 100mW @ 16 ohms 
 Maximum Output Voltage: 4.0 Vrms in high gain setting.
 Total Harmonic Distortion (THD+N): <0.01%
 Signal to Noise Ratio (SNR): >105 dB unweighted. > 108 A-weighted.
 Input: USB 2.0 (Asyncronous)
 Outputs: Dual 3.5mm analog stereo (one single-ended, one TRRS balanced)
 Output Impedance: 0.47 ohms
 Output Stage OpAmp: Texas Instruments TPA6120A2
 Amplifier Output Bias: Class A
 Digital to Analog Converter IC: ESS SABRE9018AQ2M
 USB Controller: XMOS XS1-SU01A-FB96
 PCM Sample Rates Supported: 44.1 kHz, 48 kHz, 88.2 kHz, 96 kHz, 176.4 kHz, 192 kHz, 352.8 kHz, 384 kHz
 DSD Sample Rates Supported: 2.8224 MHz, 3.072 MHz, 5.6448 MHz, 6.144 MHz
 Bit Depth Supported: 1 bit, 16 bit, 24 bit, 32 bit
 Chassis Construction: 3D Printed Ultra High Temp Resin
 Width: 37.5mm
 Length: 78mm
 Height: 13mm
 Weight: 34 grams
 Geek Out V2 Infinity Specs:
 Additional 450mW output option
 Additional Digital Filter Mode (SSM)
 -3dB THD+N Performance Boost
 MSRP: $499
  
 ========================================================
  
 I probably will not pre-order one because of three main reasons:
  
 (1) From past experience, early backers usually do not get the better end of the deal.  Better offers will be available later (I am not talking about until the product becomes obsolete), so why not wait until a bit later even if I am interested?
  
 (2) IF LH Labs have the time to develop the all-new Geek Out v2 (spent 18 months on this?), why not develop and deliver the products I ordered first.  The Geek Pulse I ordered won't be delivered until the end of the year (although I only ordered late last year); the Geek Wave will probably not be delivered this year (and even if delivered, I am concerned if it would be buggy, and whether the sound would be "Verb-like").
  
 (3) Good luck to those pre-ordered - I am not confident that LH Labs would stick to the shipping schedule proposed.
  
 Of course, perhaps LH Labs deserve praise for allowing backers to pledge only $1 (and shipping) at the pre-order stage, and settle the remaining fee before shipping.
  
 So what do you guys thinks about this new Geek Out?


----------



## aarontyson

You bring up some valid points, and LH labs performance is definitely in question. From what they promise with the v2 I'm still interested in the product and for only $11. It's worth the risk at this point.. If LH labs doesn't ship, then we don't get charged so, IMO it's low risk. If they can pull it off then it should be one of the best ultra portable DAC/AMP's available.

 Past performance of the company, customer support and ability to deliver is my biggest concern and if they can't deliver on this product, it will be interesting if they are still around a year later.


----------



## Stephan

I'm in for the pre-order mainly because it only cost $11 to get into batch 1, and also the GO450 I have sounds _amazing_.. If they required the full $225, I definitely would not have done it.


----------



## Lonelyers

To be fair, I believe that LH Labs would eventually be able to deliver the Geek Out v2, and it should be quite nice - since they would not screw up one of their most important products (unlike the Verb).  But since I got my GO IEM just a few months ago, I cannot get myself to purchase another Geek Out, even though this one has user switchable output.  If only they could offer an upgrade ...


----------



## zenpunk

I will also wait until it appears on Massdrop for $129, or I will get one second-hand...after I finally received my Pulse SFi.


----------



## jcwc

Count me in as one of those people who are going to wait-out this "pre-order" period. After how they handled the first roll out of the GO, I'm wary about placing any more pre-orders with LH Labs.
  
 Secondly, anyone noticed how high international shipment is now? I'm in Zone 6 and the ship cost is $47!!


----------



## Currawong

To their credit, the site now says (on Batch 18) that you can "reserve" yours for only $1 and pay the rest at shipping time.


----------



## PixelSquish

as a user of v1, what is the best option to the geek out 1000 for $200 or less?


----------



## SoAmusing777

I'm pretty interested. I'd like to get 3 like minded people with me, so I can get that infinity upgrade. PM me!


----------



## 520RanchBro

I love my GO450 but would like to just have more power and the balanced out will work perfectly with my RE-600s, now I don't have to use that flimsy adapter anymore. I'm in on Batch 10. Hopefully past problems with loooong lead times will be fixed, fingers crossed.


----------



## Mannytorres

jcwc said:


> Count me in as one of those people who are going to wait-out this "pre-order" period. After how they handled the first roll out of the GO, I'm wary about placing any more pre-orders with LH Labs.
> 
> Secondly, anyone noticed how high international shipment is now? I'm in Zone 6 and the ship cost is $47!!


 
  
 To be fair, When we shipped out Geek Out in the original campaign, we didn't have all the cool stuff that came with the Geek Out that is now being retailed. Also there are shipping features that are added under this shipping cost that will stop headaches for all the international orders.


----------



## SoAmusing777

mannytorres said:


> To be fair, When we shipped out Geek Out in the original campaign, we didn't have all the cool stuff that came with the Geek Out that is now being retailed. Also there are shipping features that are added under this shipping cost that will stop headaches for all the international orders.


 
 Nice to see you all active in the forums. I'm actually really looking forward to the product. A balanced USB DAC (with an amp too) is a niche market. I just want some people to go along with me.


----------



## SoAmusing777

mannytorres said:


> To be fair, When we shipped out Geek Out in the original campaign, we didn't have all the cool stuff that came with the Geek Out that is now being retailed. Also there are shipping features that are added under this shipping cost that will stop headaches for all the international orders.


 
 Why is shipping so expensive though?


----------



## Mannytorres

The New shipping cost will include features like the ability to track the package in any country regardless of the post office being used. This was a highly requested feature being that we really couldn't help international customers once the package touched down into your country's customs. Also will help with pushing through customs, i am sure many of you had the issue where customs held your package for nearly three weeks before it got released.
  
 Have you ever tried to call another country's custom office? that is a all day thing i would not like to re-visit.


----------



## SoAmusing777

mannytorres said:


> The New shipping cost will include features like the ability to track the package in any country regardless of the post office being used. This was a highly requested feature being that we really couldn't help international customers once the package touched down into your country's customs. Also will help with pushing through customs, i am sure many of you had the issue where customs held your package for nearly three weeks before it got released.
> 
> Have you ever tried to call another country's custom office? that is a all day thing i would not like to re-visit.


 
 Right on! That's awesome. No, I have not. Boo to that.


----------



## rmullins08

For the $1 down I'm in for Batch 22.  Balanced output for $225 is a helluva deal. Anybody else interested if you would like a referral code lemme know


----------



## chartwell85

Ready to geek out, literally? Check out Larry describing, in detail, the PCB design aspects of the new Geek Out V2.
  
Ps. Larry says "RAWR"


----------



## SoAmusing777

rmullins08 said:


> For the $1 down I'm in for Batch 22.  Balanced output for $225 is a helluva deal. Anybody else interested if you would like a referral code lemme know


 
 Thank you! Balanced for $225 IS a helluva deal. I was there were people's email's I could put down so I could get that infinity upgrade.


----------



## DecentLevi

Since it looks like the Geek Out v2 doesn't have a DAC-only option, does anybody here think it would be advisable to connect this to an external amp using the 100mw gain option? thanks


----------



## Currawong

It should be fine. I've connected my GO1000 as a DAC to an amp before with no issues. The output required for headphones is, voltage-wise, about the same as what a regular DAC outputs.


----------



## Lifemovingforwa

Now we have the Geek GO V2+ available for pre-order. This is a battery operated Go V2 with all the same specs and works with a iOS apple and Android devices. It also has a balanced out. I ordered one it is exactly what I need.


----------



## SoAmusing777

lifemovingforwa said:


> Now we have the Geek GO V2+ available for pre-order. This is a battery operated Go V2 with all the same specs and works with a iOS apple and Android devices. It also has a balanced out. I ordered one it is exactly what I need.


 
 YES! I was on the fence about getting one. Considered just getting the iDSD nano due to the battery option. Balanced and battery too? GETTING IT.


----------



## SoAmusing777

Moved the question to the v2+ thread.


----------



## bozoskeletonz

Has the price gone up to $275? I think it just got too expensive for me.


----------



## killaHz

So is there ANYBODY who makes a quality 3.5 mm TRRS connector? A balanced out is nice, but none of the well-regarded names (Furutech, Oyaideh, Neutrik, Switchcraft, etc.) make this format of plug that I've been able to find. That, plus the fact that one might accidentally mix up outputs because they're the same size, makes me wonder why not go with the existing Astell and Kearns 2.5mm balanced connector.

Still, totally going to have to buy one. But I just don't get it.


----------



## Defiant00

bozoskeletonz said:


> Has the price gone up to $275? I think it just got too expensive for me.


 
  
 The V2 (USB DAC/Amp) is still showing $225 for me, maybe you clicked on the V2+ by mistake? (the one with the battery)


----------



## bozoskeletonz

I think so, thanks for catching that


----------



## 520RanchBro

Man, after reading people's impressions of the V2 after some of the recent meets, I'm so glad I ordered one. If it clearly blows away my 450, I'm going to be very pleased.


----------



## DecentLevi

matthew420 said:


> So is there ANYBODY who makes a quality 3.5 mm TRRS connector? A balanced out is nice, but none of the well-regarded names (Furutech, Oyaideh, Neutrik, Switchcraft, etc.) make this format of plug that I've been able to find. That, plus the fact that one might accidentally mix up outputs because they're the same size, makes me wonder why not go with the existing Astell and Kearns 2.5mm balanced connector.
> 
> Still, totally going to have to buy one. But I just don't get it.


 
Alo Audio makes these cables I'm pretty sure. You may have to contact them directly though if you don't see it on their website.


----------



## SoAmusing777

matthew420 said:


> So is there ANYBODY who makes a quality 3.5 mm TRRS connector? A balanced out is nice, but none of the well-regarded names (Furutech, Oyaideh, Neutrik, Switchcraft, etc.) make this format of plug that I've been able to find. That, plus the fact that one might accidentally mix up outputs because they're the same size, makes me wonder why not go with the existing Astell and Kearns 2.5mm balanced connector.
> 
> Still, totally going to have to buy one. But I just don't get it.


 
 Man, I was wondering the same thing. I can't seem to find a 3.5mm TRRS to dual XLR. My sub has a left and right XLR on it, but the 3.5mm is just 1 cord for left and right. Another question, will the connection stay balanced if I have an adapter to make it go to 3.5mm to 6.3mm?
  


520ranchbro said:


> Man, after reading people's impressions of the V2 after some of the recent meets, I'm so glad I ordered one. If it clearly blows away my 450, I'm going to be very pleased.


 
 Is it really that much better than the 450? I have one myself.
  


decentlevi said:


> Alo Audio makes these cables I'm pretty sure. You may have to contact them directly though if you don't see it on their website.


 
 There was a website that made custom cables, but I don't remember the name...


----------



## 520RanchBro

> this was the biggest surprise at the meet for me. I use the Geek Out 450 (GO450) as my main DAC for the compact size and because I did not think I was giving up much by going with it. I thought the GO450 was the best  Well, I was wrong. The GOV2 is simply better all across the board. There is more detail all throughout the whole audible range, the lower treble peak from the GO450 is no longer there, and there is a greater sense of space and air compared to GO450. I wish it wasn't such a huge difference, but it is. The GOV2 demolishes the GO450 in every way, and gets dangerously close to the performance of much bigger desktop DACs. I'm not a resolution guy, as tonality and balance are more important to me, but I could not help but be floored by the GOV2. Compared to the GOV2, the GO450 sounds like the bass is too boomy, too one note, and bleeds a bit too much into midrange, so it sounds warmer, and the power supply isn't well regulated, so noise or some other weirdness creeps up at lower treble and causes a peak here and there in that region. GOV2 is more musical, with better impact, more bass control, more bass details, more relaxed, natural midrange, and with the treble very smooth, airy, and spacious. Going back to the GO450 now sounds one note, slow, too warm, too intimate, and sometimes even a bit suffocating! Well, color me impressed, once again!


 
  
 This was @Bill-P 's impression of the Geek Out V2, seems like it's more than just a subtle improvement.


----------



## SoAmusing777

520ranchbro said:


> This was @Bill-P 's impression of the Geek Out V2, seems like it's more than just a subtle improvement.


 
 Wow. Any other collection of impressions I can read about?


----------



## 520RanchBro

soamusing777 said:


> Wow. Any other collection of impressions I can read about?


 

 I believe a few other people gave some impressions in the San Fran meet thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/764957/sf-bay-area-meet-impressions-may-2-2015


----------



## DecentLevi

Yes guys you're onto the right thread (above) for some genuine impressions on the new v2! I have personally met some of those members in person more than once and they have legit audiophile ears. I'm pretty sure the v2 is so much better than the 450!
  
 PS- Purrin also was impressed by the v2, as mentioned last week on the main DAC thread


----------



## DecentLevi

Hello guys, I just got an email from backer@lhlabs.com of LH Labs saying:
  
 ... "
_If you've already made a reservation for your Geek Out V2 or V2+, *we're asking you to confirm your pre-order by making your final payment on Indiegogo on Tuesday, May 19th at 12:00PMPacific time* using a special perk called "Confirm Your Pre-order."  By utilizing the Indiegogo platform, you'll also now have the added ability to upgrade your pre-order Geek Out V2 to Geek Out V2+ and/or either of the V2 or V2+ Infinity editions._
  
_By doing it this way, we'll make a splash on the first day of the campaign. This is important because we need to get into the Trending Now section of Indiegogo if we want new eyes to be opened to the awesomeness of high-end audio._" ...
  
 However, I recall with absolute certainty that When I originally pre-ordered the G.O. v2, it said that I will be only charged the $1 now, and the remaining balance before my item's scheduled ship date (batch 23 for me, November 25th according to their shipping date). I then checked my original confirmation email from LH Labs and it didn't say anything about the payment date, then I went to their website and it appears they have removed the section under this product's shipping dates that says when the charge will be made.
  
 To me it seems this company is trying to scam us (again) with their fraudulent business practices by charging us much, *much* earlier than they said they will. So I responded to this email asking if my pre-order will still be valid if I don't pay tomorrow. (I wasn't expecting to pay until late November and I can't afford it yet.) I also noticed on their website the "contact us" button is not even working! 
  
 So I recommend anybody who's pre-ordered to check their email (and junk folder) to see if they got this message, and if so and if this is really true then you should give them a piece of your mind, demanding that they honor their original agreement. 
  
 I would like to mention that however bad this company's service is, their G.O. v2 products themselves are phenomenal and it's still worth getting your hands on these one way or another!


----------



## rmullins08

decentlevi said:


> Hello guys, I just got an email from backer@lhlabs.com of LH Labs saying:
> 
> ... "
> _If you've already made a reservation for your Geek Out V2 or V2+, *we're asking you to confirm your pre-order by making your final payment on Indiegogo on Tuesday, May 19th at 12:00PMPacific time* using a special perk called "Confirm Your Pre-order."  By utilizing the Indiegogo platform, you'll also now have the added ability to upgrade your pre-order Geek Out V2 to Geek Out V2+ and/or either of the V2 or V2+ Infinity editions._
> ...


 
  
 Got the same e-mail and remember the pre-order terms exactly as you laid them out.  Was happy to get my space in line for $1, with the balance at shipping.  Paying now for a wait of at least 6 months is not what I signed up for.
  
 I still see this wording on the site though "* Please Note: $224 balance will be due prior to shipment on Geek Out V2 & the $499 balance will be due prior to shipment of Geek Out V2 Signature Edition"


----------



## SoAmusing777

rmullins08 said:


> Paying now for a wait of at least 6 months is not what I signed up for.
> 
> I still see this wording on the site though "* Please Note: $224 balance will be due prior to shipment on Geek Out V2 & the $499 balance will be due prior to shipment of Geek Out V2 Signature Edition"


 
 I think I read on the forums that the product is actually available now? 
 Yup, the wording is still there. It needs to be screenshotted.


----------



## rmullins08

soamusing777 said:


> I think I read on the forums that the product is actually available now?
> Yup, the wording is still there. It needs to be screenshotted.


 

 Batch 1 is scheduled for July 1.  I got in at Batch 22 which is November 18
  
 Took a screenshot


----------



## SoAmusing777

rmullins08 said:


> Batch 1 is scheduled for July 1.  I got in at Batch 22 which is November 18
> 
> Took a screenshot


 
 From Casey Hartwell, admin on the forums - Difference with this campaign is that Geek Out V2 & V2+ IS READY TO GO NOW. July shipping dates WILL be met since this is not a crowd-designed project. What you see is what you get. No added features. No special requests. Nothing. Zilch. Nada. This makes this campaign incredibly easy to manage and fulfill.

 Take another screenshot of the shipping schedule.


----------



## rmullins08

So what's the point of Indiegogo for this one?


----------



## SoAmusing777

rmullins08 said:


> So what's the point of Indiegogo for this one?


 
 So they can spread the gospel.


----------



## Khragon

Here's the way I see what LH Labs did:
  
 1. Release GO v2, w/o announcing Go v2+
 2. Release limited infinity upgrade for GO v2
 3. Release GO v2+ after GO v2, generating demand for GO v2+ upgrade, but providing no upgrade path
 4. No infinity upgrade for GO v2+ but specs are published, generating demand to upgrade to infinity
 and finally...
 5. Start Indiegogo campaign after generating all these demands and shamelessly asking customers to pay upfront so they could get another TV interview.
  
 Sorry.. done ranting.


----------



## SoAmusing777

khragon said:


> Here's the way I see what LH Labs did:
> 
> 1. Release GO v2, w/o announcing Go v2+
> 2. Release limited infinity upgrade for GO v2
> ...


 
 Nope, rant away. BAD business.


----------



## RedJohn456

khragon said:


> Here's the way I see what LH Labs did:
> 
> 1. Release GO v2, w/o announcing Go v2+
> 2. Release limited infinity upgrade for GO v2
> ...


 

 WWhen you put it that way looks pretty bad doesn't it hmm


----------



## rmullins08

http://lhlabs.com/force/products-geek-out-v2/4131-geek-out-v2-discussion?start=75
  
 Looks like full payment is due prior to the end of the indiegogo campaign.  Think they may be keeping my $1 and getting nothing else.


----------



## Khragon

Haha.. they maybe playing on words now.. "due prior to shipment on Geek Out V2", who's to say it's YOUR shipment? this could be any shipment.
 Geez... crooks.


----------



## nudd

Also what is the point of people paying via Indiegogo campaign, because according to LHL, if you pay via Indiegogo, then LHL Website's refund/return policy DOES NOT APPLY.
  
 Why would anyone in their right mind actually pay on Indiegogo?
  
 Then they are asking for people to complete their payments by 19 May 2015. Whereas on the product website it says:
  
 "* Please Note: $224 balance will be due prior to shipment on Geek Out V2 & the $499 balance will be due prior to shipment of Geek Out V2 Signature Edition."
  
 So now, "due prior to shipment" (even if you are batch watever and not getting shipped until 3Q 2015, that you have to pay NOW, rather than when the product is ready for shipment?
  
 That language is disingenious at best. (Technically, they may not be violating those terms, because 19 May is a number of month prior to shipment).
  
 At the very least, I would want LHL to confirm in an official email from BOTH Gavin and Larrythat paying via the Indiegogo platform the refund/return policy still applies (rather than being suddenly bound by Indiegogo's terms). We all know that Larry promised transferable warranties, but Gavin put the kibosh on that, so I would want both of them to confirm the refund/return policy from the website applies.
  
 Well good luck to them because it appears they have thousands of people pre-ordering their stuff, so they are obviously marketing succesfully, but to me it doesn't sit well and I'm not going to buy, crowd fund or pre-order any more LHL stuff.


----------



## DecentLevi

It looks like the best way to contact LH Labs is by submitting a ticket on their website's support page, then let your voice be heard so they may still reverse this change and honor their original agreement of the payment plan to be just before shipping. I also think it's not legit to make the 2nd payment through some 3rd party website either!


----------



## Defiant00

Well, maybe I won't try this then. I'm in batch 24 and I agree, paying almost 7 months early is a bit ridiculous for a supposedly done product.
  
 For that matter, if they're all done and ready, I wonder what's holding them up from just fulfilling all the orders within a couple months of launch.
  
 Guess I'll wait and see what the indiegogo page says.


----------



## 520RanchBro

If they would have just been up front about this I would have been fine. But it seems like they either have poor planning when launching a new product or are just being intentionally deceptive.
  
 The whole evangelism of hifi audio schtick is total ******** too, they're just attempting to make more money at the expense of the customers who supported them in the first place. I've heard such good things from early impressions of the V2 but I'm not so sure I really want to give LH my business anymore. I think this sums up my thoughts on their business practices pretty well:


----------



## SoAmusing777

520ranchbro said:


> If they would have just been up front about this I would have been fine. But it seems like they either have poor planning when launching a new product or are just being intentionally deceptive.
> 
> The whole evangelism of hifi audio schtick is total ******** too, they're just attempting to make more money at the expense of the customers who supported them in the first place. I've heard such good things from early impressions of the V2 but I'm not so sure I really want to give LH my business anymore. I think this sums up my thoughts on their business practices pretty well:


 
 My thoughts exactly. I'm not paying on IGG, so we'll see how it goes. On the forums from admin Casey Hartwell - You'll need to pay the remaining balance before we wrap up the IGG campaign. We'll give you plenty of notice on the final date.

 That wasn't the original plan. The plan was pay prior to shipping, not when the random IGG "wraps up".


----------



## 520RanchBro

soamusing777 said:


> My thoughts exactly. I'm not paying on IGG, so we'll see how it goes. On the forums from admin Casey Hartwell - You'll need to pay the remaining balance before we wrap up the IGG campaign. We'll give you plenty of notice on the final date.
> 
> That wasn't the original plan. The plan was pay prior to shipping, not when the random IGG "wraps up".


 

 And even if they do argue semantics where technically that is prior to shipping, it's still shady. This thing has exactly the features I'm looking for and my Out 450 sounds great and this is supposed to be even better according to the meet impressions I've seen. Still, this is just leaving a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## SoAmusing777

Just got this email - This is Stephanie at LH labs, thank you for your time. At this time I am unable to process a refund of the pre-order for the Go V2/GO V2+ as the money has been allocated to the production of the unit. You do not have to pay the remaining balance on the indiegogo campaign page right away, you are able to pay for the remaining balance at anytime during the campaign. Thank you again for your time and support. At this time I will be closing this ticket. Please feel free to open a new ticket if you have any new questions.

 My email said - Do not and will not support this paying in full with not even 24hours notice, especially on a different platform than originally. I care nothing for what IGG offers.


----------



## audiofrk

Just got an answer to my refund request this is what they told me


This is Stephanie at LH labs, thank you for your time. At this time I am unable to process a refund of the pre-order for the Go V2/GO V2+ as the money has been allocated to the production of the unit. You do not have to pay the remaining balance on the indiegogo campaign page right away, you are able to pay for the remaining balance at anytime during the campaign. Thank you again for your time and support. At this time I will be closing this ticket. Please feel free to open a new ticket if you have any new questions.

So I guess it'd lose $2 dollars or $277. My advice is to lose $2 now as a company that refuse to issue a refund on a product that they claim to have already built and simultanously havent yet built will not honor any other agreement.


----------



## 520RanchBro

Wow, just wow. I really want a V2 but I also really don't want to support LH Labs at all. Deceptive and downright greedy. I really don't think they bring anything positive to this community, it's the same story every time.
  
 I want a company I can trust for support and I have zero faith in LH Labs now. They're just using our money for basically advertising on IGG when the platform is totally unnecessary since the units are funded and being built. Let someone who actually needs to fund a new project have that spotlight.


----------



## killaHz

I'm trying hard to come up with an explanation that makes this all just an innocent misunderstanding. But it's not coming to me.

I really, really want an affordable good-sounding, balanced dac/amp. But the history of this launch doesn't give me any confidence that the product will be there in the fall, much less that LH Labs will be there to stand behind their product for months/years afterward.


----------



## Defiant00

*edit*: Nevermind. I just contacted LH Labs and they refunded my deposit, so if they weren't initially it seems like that policy was quickly reversed.


----------



## 520RanchBro

So is it against forum rules to start a thread about "Why you should never do business with LH Labs?" I know threads that attack a company are frowned upon but theres certainly no libel or slander here, just the facts of a really shady, greedy business that *no one* should have the displeasure of working with.


----------



## killaHz

520ranchbro said:


> So is it against forum rules to start a thread about "Why you should never do business with LH Labs?" I know threads that attack a company are frowned upon but theres certainly no libel or slander here, just the facts of a really shady, greedy business that *no one* should have the displeasure of working with.




I think that, if the products materialze, and LH Labs remains solvent, there are still excellent reasons to do business with them. Is there another balanced dac/amp that I'm unaware of within a couple hundred dollars of the GO V2? And they appear to know what they're doing, electronically speaking. But an awareness of the history is important, I'd say, so that people can be aware of the risks that LH might simply rewrite their pre-order contracts at any time.


----------



## 520RanchBro

matthew420 said:


> I think that, if the products materialze, and LH Labs remains solvent, there are still excellent reasons to do business with them. Is there another balanced dac/amp that I'm unaware of within a couple hundred dollars of the GO V2? And they appear to know what they're doing, electronically speaking. But an awareness of the history is important, I'd say, so that people can be aware of the risks that LH might simply rewrite their pre-order contracts at any time.


 

 I'm looking at the OPPO HA-2 instead, since balanced is a nice bonus but I doubt I have ears to hear the difference it makes so it's not a deal breaker. Scientifically, the benefits of balanced outs with headphones are dubious anyway. Might just save a bit more and get a portable DAC/amp in the $500 range instead. My Geek Out 450 sounds just great but...
  
 I don't like giving my money to greedy and deceitful companies, it's that simple. Plenty of other great DACs and amps out there to try.
  
 Who knows? Maybe they'll rectify this and I'll feel better about ordering the V2, but as it stands, I'm looking elsewhere.


----------



## Mannytorres

We have launched Geek Out V2 guys
  
 https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/geek-out-v2-usb-dac-headphone-amplifier/x/6706796#/story


----------



## RedJohn456

mannytorres said:


> We have launched Geek Out V2 guys
> 
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/geek-out-v2-usb-dac-headphone-amplifier/x/6706796#/story


 

 so lets say I choose the V2 or V2+ perk and I didn't order through the site. When will it be shipped?


----------



## 520RanchBro

Well got my refund, not that I was going to be upset over a dollar, but good on LH Labs for at least returning deposits to people who feel duped.
  
 I'm sure the Geek Out V2 will sound great and be success. I hope eventually this will allow LH to be more transparent and consumer-centric in their business practices. All the best luck to those who ordered! Also at least they are giving 60 days for the campaign, not enough to entice me though.


----------



## Defiant00

Got my refund as well. Rather disappointed it went this direction; I had hoped the V2/V2+ was the start of a more customer-centric LH Labs.
  
 I am, admittedly, still a bit interested in the GO V2, so maybe I'll look at it again when it's readily available for purchase. I have no desire to pay 7 months in advance just because they want to be trending on IndieGoGo though.


----------



## killaHz

defiant00 said:


> Got my refund as well. Rather disappointed it went this direction; I had hoped the V2/V2+ was the start of a more customer-centric LH Labs.
> 
> I am, admittedly, still a bit interested in the GO V2, so maybe I'll look at it again when it's readily available for purchase. I have no desire to pay 7 months in advance just because they want to be trending on IndieGoGo though.




Yeah, it was worth a couple bucks to wait for an email that said "we'll ship when you pay us." It's not worth $225 to wait for them to hopefully get their batches out the door before they run out of funding. Maybe they'll survive and I can pick one up on Massdrop.


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

Meh. I won't be paying the remaining balance. I'll just pick up a GO v2 off the FS down the line. No interest whatsoever in dumping all of my funds and playing some nebulous waiting game for another round. Disappointed that we get run through the ringer yet again.


----------



## kfotheringham

defiant00 said:


> Got my refund as well. Rather disappointed it went this direction; I had hoped the V2/V2+ was the start of a more customer-centric LH Labs.
> 
> I am, admittedly, still a bit interested in the GO V2, so maybe I'll look at it again when it's readily available for purchase. I have no desire to pay 7 months in advance just because they want to be trending on IndieGoGo though.


 
 May I ask how you requested your refund?
  
 I would also like to be refunded on the shipping costs for V2, but can see no-where to do this.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## DecentLevi

The member at the top of this page of this thread appears to be a LH Labs employee so should be able to help you. Also you can contact them by clicking on "support", then "support discussions", then "create new ticket" from their website.


----------



## 520RanchBro

I got my refund through creating a customer service support ticket.
  
 Manny has reached out to me as well and I appreciate that, just knowing that your concerns are heard is a good step.


----------



## Defiant00

kfotheringham said:


> May I ask how you requested your refund?
> 
> I would also like to be refunded on the shipping costs for V2, but can see no-where to do this.
> 
> Thanks.


 
  
 Yup, as mentioned above as well, I created a support ticket with my order number, asking for a refund.


----------



## SoAmusing777

So the original plan was to pay prior to shipping, not at the end of the IGG campaign, which is in 60days, so yes, I get to pay less money by pre-ordering, but I have to pay in full at a different time, but then I have to wait MONTHS till my batch ships in November? I really am pretty sketched out at doing that with how they've handled things. What are anyone else's thoughts? Now, if I could pay in full in 60days, then have them ship out my product as soon as they could, instead of having to wait till November, I'd be more comfortable.


----------



## 520RanchBro

I've been talking to Manny about this and I can see their perspective on things, still think they could have been more transparent with the process though. Rather than obtaining financing to fund production, they can have it all funded through IGG and focus on producing V2s. Now I don't know exactly, but I feel like this helps keep costs lower by not having to worry about external financing for production (costs of compliance, preparation and interest). I don't know how significant the savings are. They do seem to be pretty confident in meeting the deadlines. But it is kind of a crunch to pay for something you budgeted for in the fall only to find out you actually need the money by June 30th. For some backers, the June 30th deadline is pretty close to the ship date so not a big deal but for some of us who ordered later batches, that money is tied up for a quite a while.


----------



## Defiant00

If they had just explained that full payment was going to be through IGG and the campaign was going to be from roughly May-July (since I imagine a specific date might have been hard to come by) then I don't think anyone would have a problem with it. The reason I personally canceled my preorder is because it felt like they were trying to conceal this fact until it actually launched.


----------



## 520RanchBro

defiant00 said:


> If they had just explained that full payment was going to be through IGG and the campaign was going to be from roughly May-July (since I imagine a specific date might have been hard to come by) then I don't think anyone would have a problem with it. The reason I personally canceled my preorder is because it felt like they were trying to conceal this fact until it actually launched.


 
 I felt exactly the same, you aren't alone in thinking that way.


----------



## audiofrk

ditto may god have mercy on the souls that drink the lhlabs kool aid.


----------



## SoAmusing777

Well I don't see their perspective on things, and what about the people that started referring to get an infinity upgrade? I had one pre-order towards the infinity referral. I would have had two, but I told the person to wait because it seemed pretty sketchy.


----------



## Lifemovingforwa

I felt like I was being given a perk for being so supportive of the LH Labs and their products. While for me that support has payed of in really good listening and a purity and quality of sound I could not have matched at my income level. I still took a big risk if could have turned out very differently so when I saw the pre order I felt like I was getting a little something for that faith and with out warning it was all striped down to what I could do for LH Labs by financing this latest production run. I will buy one and only drink half the cool aid I would have drank other wise because the product is good but this could have been me out here tell everyone what a great company LH Labs is and how wonderful my experience with this has been basically telling other how great they are. I guess my old customer voice is not as important as that of the new ones IGG might bring them.


----------



## nudd

They are basically asking for an interest free loan to manufacture their stuff with no recourse or default interest for late repayment. 

How is that fair.

If they said for every month we are late we will give you a free lightspeed cable. Or even a free month subscription to Tidal, then maybe that may be okay. But to conceal it until the last moment and to give a crap reason like spread to the masses is still bull....


----------



## audiofrk

I agree and they still made the campaign goal, guess some people care more about products than the company.


----------



## SoAmusing777

nudd said:


> They are basically asking for an interest free loan to manufacture their stuff with no recourse or default interest for late repayment.
> 
> How is that fair.
> 
> If they said for every month we are late we will give you a free lightspeed cable. Or even a free month subscription to Tidal, then maybe that may be okay. But to conceal it until the last moment and to give a crap reason like spread to the masses is still bull....


 
 I didn't think about it that way. That is pretty messed up.


----------



## kugino

fooled me once w/the pulse fiasco, many of which still have not shipped. glad i got out when i did. now to hear that they're still practicing some shady stuff and stringing along their customers? man...that's really all i can say. man. w. t. f.?


----------



## killaHz

kugino said:


> fooled me once w/the pulse fiasco, many of which still have not shipped. glad i got out when i did. now to hear that they're still practicing some shady stuff and stringing along their customers? man...that's really all i can say. man. w. t. f.?




They appear to be poorly run. 

I doubt they intend to be shady, because the products, by most accounts, show a real dedication to audio. But they're financing themselves by giving great deals to get short-term cash from buyers, and paying off the shortfall created by those great deals by getting another wave of financing from buyers of a new product. Like most Ponzi schemes, they didn't start off saying "let's rip people off." But I think that at some point there will be batches of some LH product (and it might not be these, but it's coming) where they say they had to go bankrupt before they could make good, and the refunds will be pennies on the dollar.


----------



## audiofrk

Well two days and two tickets later still no refund for my preorder. I guess refunding $2 dollars is to difficult forthe idiots at the company. 

Why do I care so much about $2 dollars I don't rwally, but like they say I rather give my money to the credit card company than these idiots.


----------



## SoAmusing777

I'm with you all. I still don't understand, what about the people that referred people for pre-orders towards an infinity upgrade. I had one.


----------



## maikuirock

Hey all,
  
 Just got back word about The Newport Show next week and they will be previewing the V2. Cause i want to get the V2+, I'm planning on checking it out, hopefully you guys don't rage out on them...


----------



## DecentLevi

@maikuirock we would love to hear your impressions of it. Keep this thread in mind to holla back later


----------



## SoAmusing777

I think the best way to get this at a lower price like it is now at the pre-release price, is to wait till it's sold used by some peeps, which won't be too long, or pick it up on another website that will have it low. That way your money isn't tied up for a long time, nor are you on the hook if something goes wrong.


----------



## Khragon

http://www.bbb.org/northeast-california/business-reviews/audio-visual-equipment-wholesale-and-manufacturers/light-harmonic-in-roseville-ca-90020081


----------



## SoAmusing777

khragon said:


> http://www.bbb.org/northeast-california/business-reviews/audio-visual-equipment-wholesale-and-manufacturers/light-harmonic-in-roseville-ca-90020081


 
 Who cares about the BBB. It is just an organization you pay your dues to. They are convenient sometimes, but just because you're not a member of the BBB, doesn't mean you're bad. That one complaint on there is pretty rough though, but in the end it said that the item was finally sent.


----------



## nudd

Its worse now because they flat out refuse to tell you where u are in the delivery or production process and for the Pulse Infinity there is no target date because they claim still waiting for final numbers for the original chassis. What about for those who have chosen. What is the target ship date?!


----------



## SoAmusing777

Goodness that is bad..


----------



## DecentLevi

The way I see it, negative publicity about a company is a two sided coin: it can either cause a loss of business or spur a change in a company.
  
 For me anyway, although all this recent marketing mess with LH Labs, I've been seeing the light in resolutions through optimistic means. Any other second opinions?


----------



## RedJohn456

Honestly, I can look past everything because at the end of the day all I want is to get my grubby mitts on a V2+ but the only issue is getting it before the end of the year. Aside from getting it used, I don't see any other way to get it early with the discounted price. Even buying through IGG I am looking at a December delivery date and that is an awful long time to wait.


----------



## kugino

just wait. it'll be on massdrop at IGG prices.


----------



## nudd

decentlevi said:


> The way I see it, negative publicity about a company is a two sided coin: it can either cause a loss of business or spur a change in a company.
> 
> For me anyway, although all this recent marketing mess with LH Labs, I've been seeing the light in resolutions through optimistic means. Any other second opinions?




Which marketing mess and which promised resolution? Its mostly one step forwards and one or two steps back.

Except for time to reply to support tickets, which has admittedly improved.

Communication? Not so much.

Transparency? Not really.

Consistency with policies? Nope. By the way it was confirmed in another website who shall not be named that people have spoken to LHL and they said pre order deposits from the website can absolutely be refunded. If you get any pushback it was because they got confused. So don't take no for an answer.


----------



## DecentLevi

This whole recent issue with LH Labs was brought on by their marketing policies; in which they decided to uproot the planned payment date they had their customers agree on in favor of a short-notice crowdfunding campaign, but I for one am willing to forgive this recent blunder and look forward to their future products. Although your points above are valid.


----------



## SoAmusing777

redjohn456 said:


> Honestly, I can look past everything because at the end of the day all I want is to get my grubby mitts on a V2+ but the only issue is getting it before the end of the year. Aside from getting it used, I don't see any other way to get it early with the discounted price. Even buying through IGG I am looking at a December delivery date and that is an awful long time to wait.


 
 What Kugino said. I want to do the same, but, no user removeable battery... I didn't think of that till recently. 
  


kugino said:


> just wait. it'll be on massdrop at IGG prices.


 
 My thoughts exactly, but what about that battery? It isn't user removeable, so once there is a problem with it, take it to LH Labs? Idk. I'll have to talk to them.


decentlevi said:


> This whole recent issue with LH Labs was brought on by their marketing policies; in which they decided to uproot the planned payment date they had their customers agree on in favor of a short-notice crowdfunding campaign, but I for one am willing to forgive this recent blunder and look forward to their future products. Although your points above are valid.


 
 I guess that's the only issue so far, but what about the people that still haven't gotten their products?


----------



## NinjaHamster

soamusing777 said:


> What Kugino said. I want to do the same, but, no user removeable battery... I didn't think of that till recently.
> 
> My thoughts exactly, but what about that battery? It isn't user removeable, so once there is a problem with it, take it to LH Labs? Idk. I'll have to talk to them.
> I guess that's the only issue so far, but what about the people that still haven't gotten their products?




???!!! The only issue so far?


----------



## RedJohn456

soamusing777 said:


> What Kugino said. I want to do the same, but, no user removeable battery... I didn't think of that till recently.
> 
> My thoughts exactly, but what about that battery? It isn't user removeable, so once there is a problem with it, take it to LH Labs? Idk. I'll have to talk to them.
> I guess that's the only issue so far, but what about the people that still haven't gotten their products?


 

 most portables don't have removable batteries either I think. Don't quote me on that. Anyway as long as they provide warranty its all good, better than nothing.


----------



## SoAmusing777

ninjahamster said:


> ???!!! The only issue so far?


 
 The only issue with the product. I'm not talking about marketing and such. I wanna know what the warranty period is.


----------



## 520RanchBro

Manny did say all warranty services go directly through LH Labs, nothing involving IndieGoGo.  Don't know how long it is though.


----------



## SoAmusing777

redjohn456 said:


> most portables don't have removable batteries either I think. Don't quote me on that. Anyway as long as they provide warranty its all good, better than nothing.


 
 No, I believe you're totally correct. Just gotta find out the warranty period. 
  


520ranchbro said:


> Manny did say all warranty services go directly through LH Labs, nothing involving IndieGoGo.  Don't know how long it is though.


 
 Well, it is good to confirm that going thru IGG doesn't make the warranty null. I wouldn't think it did, but someone mentioned it before. Yeah, it really needs to be like 3 years at least. That would show faith in the product.

 EDIT: 
That is great question.
 
The way we usually have done this in the past is offer a Year warranty with the ability to purchase extended warranty for two up to three years.
 
there is some math involved that would determine the price of the extended warranty that my procurement team will need to have nailed down.
 
Best regards Manny.

 Well, that answers my question. Two year should be standard at the least, but whatever. 1 year doesn't really say I stay behind my product.


----------



## 520RanchBro

After experiencing Pax Labs' warranty service on their vaporizers (10 Years, and under a week turn around for replacements, shipping time included), every company just feels like they have a subpar warranty to me. Also, a lot more problems can arise with vaporizers than a simple plug and play DAC/amp that requires no maintenance and gets a lot less hot.
  
 Not sure why warranties in this industry are so far behind others. Even a lot of smaller boutique guitar pedal manufacturers offer lifetime transferable warranties for products that take a lot more of a beating than hifi gear.


----------



## SoAmusing777

520ranchbro said:


> After experiencing Pax Labs' warranty service on their vaporizers (10 Years, and under a week turn around for replacements, shipping time included), every company just feels like they have a subpar warranty to me. Also, a lot more problems can arise with vaporizers than a simple plug and play DAC/amp that requires no maintenance and gets a lot less hot.
> 
> Not sure why warranties in this industry are so far behind others. Even a lot of smaller boutique guitar pedal manufacturers offer lifetime transferable warranties for products that take a lot more of a beating than hifi gear.


 
 Wow, that's awesome. 

 Me either, hell, even some car parts have a limited lifetime warranty, but aren't transferable. Boo. I would said profits. 

 Anyway, wanted to add from Manny - 
  
 No worries, we will have solid answers for this and you will be surprised. The basic principle is, if can bring in enough dollars we can offer more options at no cost to the customer.
  
 Check out the warranty situation we did with Pulse, We hit our "stretch goal" and offered a two year warranty to all purchases because enough dollars were brought in, this was at no added cost to the customer.

 That would put some faith in the company for me. Make me more eager to go through with it.


----------



## nudd

soamusing777 said:


> No, I believe you're totally correct. Just gotta find out the warranty period.
> 
> Well, it is good to confirm that going thru IGG doesn't make the warranty null. I wouldn't think it did, but someone mentioned it before. Yeah, it really needs to be like 3 years at least. That would show faith in the product.
> 
> ...


 


 It doesnt make it null and void but it does mean you cannot get a refund and you cannot return the unit within x days (I cannot remember the exact number) unlike if you ordered from their web page.


----------



## SoAmusing777

nudd said:


> It doesnt make it null and void but it does mean you cannot get a refund and you cannot return the unit within x days (I cannot remember the exact number) unlike if you ordered from their web page.


 
 Not quite following why..


----------



## nudd

soamusing777 said:


> Not quite following why..




Because the refund/return policy on the lhl web product ordering site does not apply to indiegogo according to lhl. This was discussed to death on the Pulse thread.


----------



## SoAmusing777

nudd said:


> Because the refund/return policy on the lhl web product ordering site does not apply to indiegogo according to lhl. This was discussed to death on the Pulse thread.


 
 What.


----------



## nudd

soamusing777 said:


> What.


 
 You still get warranty repairs. Just not the no questions asked return policy within x days.


----------



## SoAmusing777

nudd said:


> You still get warranty repairs. Just not the no questions asked return policy within x days.


 
 Okay, not so bad then. Wish I could garner 1 more referral. I want that infinity V2+


----------



## NinjaHamster

soamusing777 said:


> Okay, not so bad then. Wish I could garner 1 more referral. I want that infinity V2+




Can you get an Infinity 2+ through referrals? I think you can only earn a usb cable through referrals.


----------



## SoAmusing777

ninjahamster said:


> Can you get an Infinity 2+ through referrals? I think you can only earn a usb cable through referrals.


 
 Yes, on the IGG site it states a pretty crazy amount of referrals, but the initial refer plan on their site (Lhlabs) was getting 3 referrals got you an infinity upgrade.


----------



## Dithyrambes

Lol SoAm,
  
 All the hours you talk about wanting the infinity, I think it would be faster for you to work and just for it hahah. I'll be holding off on my preorder until things sort out a bit on the indiegogo. Got an email from galvin and it sounded a bit desperate so I am holding off for now.


----------



## NinjaHamster

soamusing777 said:


> Yes, on the IGG site it states a pretty crazy amount of referrals, but the initial refer plan on their site (Lhlabs) was getting 3 referrals got you an infinity upgrade.




Cool - I had thought those conditions only applied to the Geek Out 2 and not the 2 +. I would be happy to be wrong, but with LHLabs you always have to be careful, read twice, confirm and then be prepared for them to unilaterally change conditions after a few months anyway ...


----------



## SoAmusing777

dithyrambes said:


> Lol SoAm,
> 
> All the hours you talk about wanting the infinity, I think it would be faster for you to work and just for it hahah. I'll be holding off on my preorder until things sort out a bit on the indiegogo. Got an email from galvin and it sounded a bit desperate so I am holding off for now.


 
 Hours? That's pretty huge overexaggeration. I do want it. To work and what for it? What did the email sound like? I'm curious to know. 
  


ninjahamster said:


> Cool - I had thought those conditions only applied to the Geek Out 2 and not the 2 +. I would be happy to be wrong, but with LHLabs you always have to be careful, read twice, confirm and then be prepared for them to unilaterally change conditions after a few months anyway ...


 
 Nah, not what I was told. You're totally right though.


----------



## pearljam50000

When will this perk ship if i purchase it?
  
$235 USD + Shipping
 Geek Out V2 Early Bird 


  
 And this one?(for some reason i can't get it)
$224 USD + Shipping
FEATURED
  
 *Geek Out V2 Pre-Order*


----------



## Lifemovingforwa

The pre order is for those who pre ordered from the LH labs website. The first one is your chance to get in on that pre order. Shipping for depends on batch and I assume you get that info when you finish your order!


----------



## pearljam50000

Thanks for the info
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 It seems a little weird that there is no shipping date, because if it arrives in 6 months for example, then i can't wait that long and i'l just get something else


----------



## nudd

pearljam50000 said:


> Thanks for the info
> It seems a little weird that there is no shipping date, because if it arrives in 6 months for example, then i can't wait that long and i'l just get something else :confused_face:




most likely the indiegogo orders will be filled after the website preorders and assuming most people did not pull out some people here are already at batch 20+, which implies Nov or Dec. 

So my bet is some time after that. You can ask them directly I guess, but on indiegogo, there isn't any way you can guarantee a shipping schedule or get a refund. 

It is weird that there is no indication of shipping date though!


----------



## Lifemovingforwa

Well I think the assumption that all pre orders came over is a bad one as thier was 100 in the first batch and 200 in the last batches. The total pre order was 3500 of Out V2's and 3500 of Out V2+ roughly. As you can see no where near that many has pleged on IGG. So if I were to guess I would say that pre orders are going to go more quickly than you might think. They really kind of put it to the pre order folks on there website. That said the products are wonderful and for the money in readable so worth the wait.


----------



## nudd

I am guessing that most sensible people who preordered will wait until the absolute last day of the campaign to pay.

Why would you do otherwise. Your queue in the batch is guaranteed. If you pay earlier you are just giving them a longer interest free loan.

why not just let it sit in your bank accoubt at least youll be the one getting a few cents interest.

If I was one of the batch 20s i would likely cancel though. Because funding them for 6 months is not something i'm interested in. If i was batch 1 I would still wait for the very last day and all hell would break loose if they failed their delivery promises yet again.


----------



## Khragon

I won't cancel or pay IGG, technically as long as LH got my $2 deposit for v2+ they are still on the hook to deliver.  I'll hold them to it when my it's time for my batch.  And so far, no email has ever mention that if you don't pay IGG you won't get the product, it's just that they want you to pay first.


----------



## nudd

You better have screenshotted everything as they are quite happy to delete stuff without warning and their backend systems are so bad they couldn't even access their own survey database the other day to figure out who had ordered new chassis or old chassis infinities ..


----------



## DecentLevi

@Khragon I highly recommend you contact LH Labs about this this, because the impression I've gotten by speaking with the management there already is that if you don't pay through Indiegogo, you won't get your v2.


----------



## pearljam50000

I was going to buy it, but i'm not going to wait 6 months or more


----------



## Utopia

What's the best way to cancel an order pre-paid on lhlabs web site?


----------



## Defiant00

utopia said:


> What's the best way to cancel an order pre-paid on lhlabs web site?




Contact them through their site.


----------



## kfotheringham

defiant00 said:


> Contact them through their site.


 
  
  


utopia said:


> What's the best way to cancel an order pre-paid on lhlabs web site?


 

  What Defiant00 said.
 I created a ticket through LH labs support based on helpful input from members on this forum and was refunded the next day.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

I just cancelled my V2 from batch one so maybe someone can start a ticket and take over my place in line


----------



## beats88666

Does anybody here has a chance to listen to geek out V2 yet? I have a Oppo HA-2, which is very good as I listened. It can be connected to iPhone directly via lightning to USB cable, however, V2+ connect iPhone via camera kit + lightning cable, which is one extra cable and lose its mobility. And Oppo cost $299. I am wondering how much better is V2+ sounds than Oppo HA-2 to justify the extra cable and waiting time?


----------



## uncola

Oppo ha2 doesn't sound as good as geek out 1 so you do the math. Also wrong thread


----------



## Poimandres

uncola said:


> Oppo ha2 doesn't sound as good as geek out 1 so you do the math. Also wrong thread




I am not sure about the wrong thread as he is questioning about the comparison of the oppo to the V2, although it is not out yet. 

Hopefully you have or have heard both the oppo and original geek out to make such a statement. I am certain there are those who feel the oppo sounds better than the go. 

Now I haven't heard the oppo however I would take any other dac or Dac/amp that I have owned over the go. The go hissed with sensitive iems, had original volume issues which have now been rectified, volume is also controlled only through windows, etc, it gets really hot and imho wasn't worth the wait and all the LH garbage that comes with it. 

I am curious to see how this new resin will hold up though.


----------



## DecentLevi

maikuirock said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just got back word about The Newport Show next week and they will be previewing the V2. Cause i want to get the V2+, I'm planning on checking it out, hopefully you guys don't rage out on them...


 
 Did you get to try the Geek Out v2 yet? We would like to hear your reviews


----------



## maikuirock

I did. As not in ideal environment (they were mostly showcasing their V DAC in a room blaring speakers) and listening from very much a prototype of the V2 (no functionality on the housed buttons). I ran it from my MBP, so don't take my impressions critically. I have not used the original GO, so i didn't know the device did not have a volume pot and audio controls were ran directly from my computer, so volume level is dependent on how many steps your computer can take. It was very loud, not sure if the prototype was set at 1000mw (again, no way to change the settings) as my 32ohm K553 (couldn't listen to open backs because the speakers) probably did not need the extra juice. Comparing with my Cayin C5 DAC/Amp, the V2, i couldn't tell if it was hiss or too much "airy-ness" (again possibly due to the high gain). The C5 was definitely blacker. My test tracks were mostly the main songs from the Whiplash soundtrack as i could listen for the raw sounds of the instruments. To me the V2 seemed unbalanced and instruments unnatural sounding (listening to electronic versions of instruments). Upper mids seemed recessed. Crash cymbals were not smooth, high-hat not as tight, slight sibilance to both. Highs a little thin. After about 15min listening hard for moments they _weren't_ playing something from their V DAC. I quickly became uninterested as it seemed unfair to get a good listen to it, so my impression i wouldn't count too much against V2. Block of salt. Major prototype and unfavorable environment. I would definitely want to try it again in better conditions. They were probably not expecting people to listen to them as there were not stations set up to do so. Their main purpose was the V DAC showcase. Sorry mates.


----------



## Dithyrambes

maikuirock said:


> I did. As not in ideal environment (they were mostly showcasing their V DAC in a room blaring speakers) and listening from very much a prototype of the V2 (no functionality on the housed buttons). I ran it from my MBP, so don't take my impressions critically. I have not used the original GO, so i didn't know the device did not have a volume pot and audio controls were ran directly from my computer, so volume level is dependent on how many steps your computer can take. It was very loud, not sure if the prototype was set at 1000mw (again, no way to change the settings) as my 32ohm K553 (couldn't listen to open backs because the speakers) probably did not need the extra juice. Comparing with my Cayin C5 DAC/Amp, the V2, i couldn't tell if it was hiss or too much "airy-ness" (again possibly due to the high gain). The C5 was definitely blacker. My test tracks were mostly the main songs from the Whiplash soundtrack as i could listen for the raw sounds of the instruments. To me the V2 seemed unbalanced and instruments unnatural sounding (listening to electronic versions of instruments). Upper mids seemed recessed. Crash cymbals were not smooth, high-hat not as tight, slight sibilance to both. Highs a little thin. After about 15min listening hard for moments they _weren't_ playing something from their V DAC. I quickly became uninterested as it seemed unfair to get a good listen to it, so my impression i wouldn't count too much against V2. Block of salt. Major prototype and unfavorable environment. I would definitely want to try it again in better conditions. They were probably not expecting people to listen to them as there were not stations set up to do so. Their main purpose was the V DAC showcase. Sorry mates.


 
 Ouch....the the things I was scared off T_T. Hope for some more impressions from people outside the sf meet who used it more as a dac.


----------



## nudd

dithyrambes said:


> Ouch....the the things I was scared off T_T. Hope for some more impressions from people outside the sf meet who used it more as a dac.


 
  
 It has been said that the GO v2 prototype is stuck fixed 1000 mW and does not have either a 100mW nor 450 mW setting.


----------



## prot

khragon said:


> I won't cancel or pay IGG, technically as long as LH got my $2 deposit for v2+ they are still on the hook to deliver.  I'll hold them to it when my it's time for my batch.  And so far, no email has ever mention that if you don't pay IGG you won't get the product, it's just that they want you to pay first.




The email I got yesterday clearly states that they'll cancel & refund my preorder if I dont pay in 2 days. 

I also wonder how are they able to do that ?! I paid my deposit and we have a contract, how can they get away with cancelling like that ?


----------



## Khragon

I don't know what their legal obligations are, and from the legal point I guess we could file a complaint, since the money involve is so little and they did offer to refund, there isn't much we can do legally.  BUT, we can vote with our wallet and not pay LH Lab another dime.  I urge you guys to boycott LH Lab products.  I won't be buying anything from them from now on.
  
 I find the email to be worded in such a way that put the blame on those who pre-order, very dis-respectful.


----------



## nudd

The indiegogo campaign does not end for 47 days. How can they just cancel? What. 
  
 I think they previously you did not need to back immediately but anytime during the campaign?!
  
 This really sucks.


----------



## prot

nudd said:


> The indiegogo campaign does not end for 47 days. How can they just cancel? What.
> 
> I think they previously you did not need to back immediately but anytime during the campaign?!
> 
> This really sucks.




The initial deal was no extra fees before the product is ready to ship and anytime cancelling.  That is what I signed for and payed the $2 deposit. And I was in the last group, planned for december 2015.

Than a few weeks ago they changed it to pay via indiegogo in ~2 months.

Than yesterday I got an email with a pretty clear threat: pay in two days or we cancel your preorder!

"Although our Indiegogo campaign will continue, we're going to pull down both the Geek Out V2 Pre-Order and Geek Out V2+ Pre-Order perks on Wednesday, June 3rd at 10:00PM Pacific time. That’s only 48 hours from now
"

Does anyone think this is ok !?!?!


----------



## Defiant00

prot said:


> The initial deal was no extra fees before the product is ready to ship and anytime cancelling.  That is what I signed for and payed the $2 deposit. And I was in the last group, planned for december 2015.
> 
> Than a few weeks ago they changed it to pay via indiegogo in ~2 months.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Definitely not, and it makes me doubly glad that I already canceled my preorder. It was bad enough to be expected to pay during the campaign, but to shorten the payment window even further is just ridiculous.


----------



## killaHz

prot said:


> The email I got yesterday clearly states that they'll cancel & refund my preorder if I dont pay in 2 days.
> 
> I also wonder how are they able to do that ?! I paid my deposit and we have a contract, how can they get away with cancelling like that ?




It's not worth the price of a lawsuit. Ideally, some eccentric billionaire would be in their queue, and just sue because it's the right thing to do. But it's not economically efficient, so their feet will not be held to the fire.

The only remedy here is bad publicity.


----------



## prot

matthew420 said:


> It's not worth the price of a lawsuit. Ideally, some eccentric billionaire would be in their queue, and just sue because it's the right thing to do. But it's not economically efficient, so their feet will not be held to the fire.
> 
> The only remedy here is bad publicity.




I surely wont bother to sue for $2. But some consumer groups may be interested ... this is a possible class action suit .. or maybe someone knows a lawyer with lots of free time 

Anyway ... legal or not, this is really obnoxious behaviour and a new low for Light Harmonic!


----------



## killaHz

prot said:


> I surely wont bother to sue for $2. But some consumer groups may be interested ... this is a possible class action suit .. or maybe someone knows a lawyer with lots of free time
> 
> Anyway ... legal or not, this is really obnoxious behaviour and a new low for Light Harmonic!




I can tell you as an underemployed lawyer with extensive experience at plaintiffs' class action firms: publicity, and not lawsuits, is the only viable remedy here.


----------



## prot

matthew420 said:


> I can tell you as an underemployed lawyer with extensive experience at plaintiffs' class action firms: publicity, and not lawsuits, is the only viable remedy here.




Bad publicity would surely be the best.. but it's strangely quiet around here. Looks that I'm one of the very few pissed by LH's crooky behaviour. And to think that I even sponsored their first geek with $10 or whatever was the free gift at the time.. did sound like a great idea. 

Oh well, looks like everyone else is happy to cough up the cash and wait months/years for LH to deliver. Strange...


----------



## 520RanchBro

Ha wow, **** LH Labs. Slimiest, greediest company in Hi-Fi.
  
 Got my refund a while ago so I have no horse in this race, but it looks like they are only getting less consumer-friendly. Get out while you still can everyone!!!


----------



## Dithyrambes

Its more like I gave up a long time ago, not worth the anger. If I ever saw Gavin and he tried to sweet talk a lh labs product at a show, I would just tell him to ****! I just wonder if they'll after sell anything to anyone at their msrps. yeah can't, so they have to keep crowdfunding. I already have a ifi micro idsd, which sounds much better than geek out v1 so wtvr Lol


----------



## pfloyd

Yeah I only invested in the geek verb fiasco and feel abused by lh labs, I can only imagine what it feels like for those who invested more.


----------



## kugino

what slimy shenanigan is lhlabs up to now? just reading this last page, I just shake my head. 

any company that continues to change terms, start and stop campaigns at the drop of a hat, ask for money before the product is ready to ship, and lead on its supporters is, well, you fill in the blank. hopefully people will stop supporting this company.


----------



## audiofrk

prot said:


> Bad publicity would surely be the best.. but it's strangely quiet around here. Looks that I'm one of the very few pissed by LH's crooky behaviour. And to think that I even sponsored their first geek with $10 or whatever was the free gift at the time.. did sound like a great idea.
> 
> Oh well, looks like everyone else is happy to cough up the cash and wait months/years for LH to deliver. Strange...




I got my money back weeks ago, if you though that thus campaign would be different then the others that's on you


----------



## prot

audiofrk said:


> I got my money back weeks ago, if you though that thus campaign would be different then the others that's on you




It's surely on me, no doubt about that. 
I only knew they were extremely bad with delivery dates (like months/years long delays) and that 'only pay before shipping' offer did still sound very reasonable. Didnt know they change terms more often than socks and surely didnt expect that 'pay in 48h or else' ultimatum. Still find it hard to believe...


----------



## audiofrk

prot said:


> It's surely on me, no doubt about that.
> I only knew they were extremely bad with delivery dates (like months/years long delays) and that 'only pay before shipping' offer did still sound very reasonable. Didnt know they change terms more often than socks and surely didnt expect that 'pay in 48h or else' ultimatum. Still find it hard to believe...




They actually have a lot of complaints logged against them but let's not salt wounds. A company will keep up there strategy as long as they turn a profit. Its best to vote with your wallet. Anyways they still have loyal customers so I think we should stop hijacking their thread.


----------



## prot

audiofrk said:


> They actually have a lot of complaints logged against them but let's not salt wounds. A company will keep up there strategy as long as they turn a profit. Its best to vote with your wallet. Anyways they still have loyal customers so I think we should stop hijacking their thread.




If I stop and you stop and everyone just leaves them alone, they'll simply continue with the same cr*p. Are you sure that's the best way forward ?!

How about everyone who was ever screwed by LH posts one here? Let em taste their own 'medicine'.

Anyway, guess I'll be out soon. I made enough noise and if everyone else wants to let em be then so be it...


----------



## kugino

they've had a lot of bad press, have had a lot of complaints both here and on their own forum, but still feel no need to change any of their operations. so I wouldn't hold my breath hoping you'll see something different from them. they seem unaffected by any criticisms.


----------



## Lifemovingforwa

That is modern American businesses no Customer Service. This started out as a gift to their loyal customers for their anniversary. You have until we ship to pay for the goods our way of saying Thanks.  But it did not generate the revenue I suspect. So then it was now you must pay in 60 days or else you lose. The preorders went from 3500 for each unit to what 500 people on IGG that payed for it. Well that clearly was not enough so now pay up or else you lose the gift we gave you for being a loyal customer because it is not fair. Translate that is not getting us the revenue either and no one know how long they will wait for their product if they buy it. That is the modern business model in our country do what you like to the customer they have little to know power in supply side economics.
  
 I will say these guys don't seem to give a rats bottom about me my loyalty or well pretty much customers at all. No they will remove the only way you have to complain and do as they please.
  
 I like the products minus the firmware bugs I have in my Sfi but it sounds very good for what I payed for it. Wonder if I will ever see a fix for the firmware problems. I guess it will be at their pleasure. LH Labs I would have spent $600 with your company over the next few months now I will save that money for someone to whom it matters.


----------



## lugz

The latest change to demand full payment 6 months before shipment of a GOv2 or else lose any pre-order place in queue, with not even a hint of apology for changing the terms for the preorder.
  
 - seems to indicate they need cash so desperately for their business operations that I definitely would not give them more money in advance since it will surely evaporate along with them, if they were to fail.  I sincerely hope I'm wrong but really, why else would they accelerate cash demands?
  
 Now that I read the threads here it seems this is standard business practice for LHL,  but it does not match my sense of reasonably ethical customer treatment. Amazing.
  
 Duped, disappointed and wiser - now in search of another DAC and steering clear of LHLabs for good.
  
 Lugz


----------



## SoAmusing777

Yup, they suck. I'm done with em.


----------



## 520RanchBro

Either they're being greedy, or going broke. Either way, they don't deserve your money.


----------



## killaHz

audiofrk said:


> They actually have a lot of complaints logged against them but let's not salt wounds. A company will keep up there strategy as long as they turn a profit. Its best to vote with your wallet. Anyways they still have loyal customers so I think* we should stop hijacking their thread*.




If this were an "appreciation thread," I could see the point. But it's titled a "discussion thread," and we are all discussing our experiences. The fact that our experiences were so negative really isn't our fault.

LH Labs appears to be gambling that most people will decide that doing anything more than just not buying their product ("voting with your wallet") is just too much hassle, and that their track record won't catch up to them. If we all keep our mouths shut, rather than _discuss_ in _discussion_ threads, their gamble may well pay off.


----------



## Staxton

I've been reading with horror the discussion about the LH Labs 48-hour-pay-up-or-shut-up-bait-and-switch, and was wondering why I hadn't received the same email. Then I looked in my Junk email folder, and there it was, the message from Gavin Fish.
  
 Well his message went to the right place all right, and as far as I am concerned, his Geek Out V2+ can go there as well.


----------



## Khragon

I'm out too.  It will be interesting how much contribution LH will get by tomorrow night.  Just from a quick calculation if they all of those who pre-order paid up, they would be at 500K+ from v2 alone, and probably another $500K for the v2+.  Seeing that they are at 150k now, look like a lot of the pre-order are jumping ship.


----------



## kugino

wonder why they need the money ASAP? funds running low to fund their next project? hmmm, don't wanna use the P-word...but scheme it seems.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

The $1 preorder system was flawed. They should have restricted preorders to limited units within 1 batch, full payment required. Then the choice would have been simple; prepay for a day 0 unit, or wait for retail release.


----------



## nudd

It is always open for LHL to pull the pre-order perk offline after 48 hours as a way of pressuring people to commitment, and then put it back online again at a later point in time if nobody bites.


----------



## Khragon

kugino said:


> wonder why they need the money ASAP? funds running low to fund their *next *project? hmmm, don't wanna use the P-word...but scheme it seems.


 
 More like to fund their current projects
  


vhsownsbeta said:


> The $1 preorder system was flawed. They should have restricted preorders to limited units within 1 batch, full payment required. Then the choice would have been simple; prepay for a day 0 unit, or wait for retail release.


 
 Not unless your goal is to get as many people to commit as possible and then open up Indiegogo, expecting all of them to rush in and pay up all at once, generating false statistic to get attention.  Guess that didn't work out so well, hence the 48-hour ultimatum email.


----------



## audiofrk

matthew420 said:


> If this were an "appreciation thread," I could see the point. But it's titled a "discussion thread," and we are all discussing our experiences. The fact that our experiences were so negative really isn't our fault.
> 
> LH Labs appears to be gambling that most people will decide that doing anything more than just not buying their product ("voting with your wallet") is just too much hassle, and that their track record won't catch up to them. If we all keep our mouths shut, rather than _discuss_ in _discussion_ threads, their gamble may well pay off.


 

 Hey man I'm right there with you I cancelled my preorder.  When the preorders started members that have been burned complained we still got in the preorder.  When it became a campaign I complain (here, on computeraudiophile, and on the site that shall not be named)  I even exchanged words with Casey to which he just laughed and said that if he really wanted he could show me how bad he could be.  I got mad he went on planing his germany trip with the money of those poor wave 32 backers, and they trended on indiegogo. Still many of you continued to try to support.  So I decided not spend my energy on them anymore.  I only said we shouldn't highjack the thread as a courtesy for those that already back the campaign, to show them that not all the community was so mean spirited and to keep Lightharmonic from looking like martyrs
  
  
 But I'm not a mod you guys can do as you like and I wasn't trying to silence anyone's experience just trying to say that we made our point.


----------



## rmullins08

khragon said:


> More like to fund their current projects




You do realize that's the exact same principle as a ponzi scheme?


----------



## DecentLevi

Yes we realise it is the exact same principle as a p_ scheme. I sent a pretty frank message to a couple of the LH Labs principles a few weeks back after they initially broke my original payment agreement, trying to get them to wake up and learn from their mistakes - hoping to inspire a positive change because I really do believe in their products - but they both just threw the insult back at me, ignoring my advice and said they will stand by their decision to keep their marketing schemes AND to refuse to do business with me in the future. They only fight fire with fire rather than try to get to the HEART OF THE MATTER to SOLVE THE UNDERLYING PROBLEM and flat out admitted they will not even look at advice how to improve their business.

I'm not sure if this will make either myself or the company sound "fishy", but somehow I still believe in LH Labs' products themselves, even thru all this customer-service horror. I think their only problem lies in their marketing strategies and the way they finance their products. And its only a matter of time until either that catches up with them, or until they finally see the light.


----------



## audiofrk

damn I thought my story was bad I can't believe they tried to slander you.


----------



## nudd

This is a real shame because when they did the Geek Out they did everything so so right.

There were initial issues with the crossfeed and the auto max audio which took a long time to solve but they listened and responded with reasoned, technical explanations and compromise solutions that made sense and were acceptable at least in the context of crowdfunding. 

You really felt they were committed and in it with you for the long haul.

Now its a totally different vibe and the sense is that they are totally out to try to exploit customer (especially audiophile) behaviours to get the most money out of their backers. 

Worse, all of their policies in this marketing campaign is designed to shift as much risk onto other people as possible. 

What happened? I still dont understand how the core values of the company could change so much in such a short period.


----------



## Dithyrambes

nudd said:


> This is a real shame because when they did the Geek Out they did everything so so right.
> 
> There were initial issues with the crossfeed and the auto max audio which took a long time to solve but they listened and responded with reasoned, technical explanations and compromise solutions that made sense and were acceptable at least in the context of crowdfunding.
> 
> ...


 
 What do you mean core values? It was rotten a long time ago after they smelt success. Look at them with the Geek Verb Lol. Worst effing earphone ever. On top of that they sent me 4 of them....when the preorder limit was 2...I hope their 48 hr preorder scheme fails. I wonder what email we'll get back from Mr Fish.


----------



## 520RanchBro

Even if the products are good, wouldn't just about anyone feel awful about giving money to these ********?


----------



## prot

520ranchbro said:


> Even if the products are good, wouldn't just about anyone feel awful about giving money to these ********?


 

 I already feel totally and awfully screwed by LH and I havent even heard their products .. and DecentLevi's experience above is even more telling ... such a classic bunch of smartas*es & as*holes.
Even if their stuff sounds like heavenly music, I'll only hear that fishy guy rappin on something like "got yo money sukkaz" ... the biggest issue being of course that I'm not the biggest fan of rap


----------



## bozoskeletonz

audiofrk said:


> Hey man I'm right there with you I cancelled my preorder.  When the preorders started members that have been burned complained we still got in the preorder.  When it became a campaign I complain (here, on computeraudiophile, and on the site that shall not be named)  I even exchanged words with Casey to which he just laughed and said that if he really wanted he could show me how bad he could be.  I got mad he went on planing his germany trip with the money of those poor wave 32 backers, and they trended on indiegogo. Still many of you continued to try to support.  So I decided not spend my energy on them anymore.  I only said we shouldn't highjack the thread as a courtesy for those that already back the campaign, to show them that not all the community was so mean spirited and to keep Lightharmonic from looking like martyrs
> 
> 
> But I'm not a mod you guys can do as you like and I wasn't trying to silence anyone's experience just trying to say that we made our point.





Just a quick response to this. I think that it is important that people keep sharing feedback, even if it's about the same issue. Frequently in forums complaints get ignored because the complainer gets labeled as "crazy" and the reader quickly moves on. The more negative responses, the more people who don't have a strong background can see what's really going on. I was pretty disappointed I didn't make it into the $2 order, and now as I watch this all play out I am very happy I didn't get in. It's very shady and shows no respect or loyalty to customers. When I got my geek out 750 I loved it and couldn't understand why people complained so much about the company and its practices. I understand now. I am buying a v2+, because I think the original geek out is fantastic, but I will only buy second hand.

This company is very modern. They have amazing engineers pumping out amazing products, but they have a very modern business practice based on profits at all costs. Look at how aggressive they are attempting to use social media. They are placing all eggs in that basket, and with no thoughts of customer loyalty and trust. Does anyone remember when in the TV show "the office" where Ryan becomes an executive and is so aggressive with modernization he alienates everyone and the situation is totally ridiculous? I wonder who the "Ryan Howard" of LH is?


----------



## prot

I did not really count but I think the 48h should be over anytime now. I can hardly wait for fishy's very friendly "we cancelled your preorder just because we can" email. Have fun LH, have fun...


----------



## Khragon

They sent out 48h notice, 24h notice and recently 12h notice.  Talk about desperation.
 The 48h mark is tonight at 10pm pacific.


----------



## zenpunk

That can't come soon enough.I will be a free man soon....


----------



## evillamer

It's amazing how many still have confidence to invest $ into this brand.
  
 Not to mention the extreme level which some people will go to defend and protect the brand.


----------



## Dithyrambes

khragon said:


> They sent out 48h notice, 24h notice and recently 12h notice.  Talk about desperation.
> The 48h mark is tonight at 10pm pacific.


 
 When they realize that not everyone is going to do business the way they want and they can't get their million dollar splash on indiegogo, I'm sure they'll start perking again and again and again. If they really purchased all the resources to make the geekouts, then I guess they will sell them anyway after the campaign. Cheers.


----------



## uncola

Well I just backed the geek out v2.. I love my geek out 450 so much I can't miss the chance to hear what upgrades larry included in the new one.  Also I kind of doubt the vi dac is shipping this year so I need something new for christmas 
  
 edit: I hope everyone backs out so my batch 21 ships sooner than november 
 so anyone know who sells a 3.5mm trrs to 4pin female xlr adapter cable cheap?


----------



## Khragon

Nice.. I hope your go v2 ship sooner too.  I just like to offer a fresh perspective on this.  You have purchased go v1 and now go v2, a total combined cost of $500-$600.  This is now the same as a used Schiit Gungnir (I got mine used for $550 shipped).  Will you be better off just buying the Gungnir to begin with? we all know LH will release Go v3 next year to keep their business model going.


----------



## uncola

Nah only $130 on go450 via massdrop.  Then $230 for gov2 = $360.  
  
 new LH Labs video!


----------



## prot

khragon said:


> They sent out 48h notice, 24h notice and recently 12h notice.  Talk about desperation.
> The 48h mark is tonight at 10pm pacific.




Somehow I did not get any of those 24h/12h followups. Dissapointed. I thought me and the lovely mister GagaFishy were such good pals already...

uncola
IF the v2 is better why not wait for it on massdrop for the real price of $100!? It's not like you dont have a geek already. And judging by the 'amazing' delays they had lately with the pulse/wave, you'll surely get your v2 before november... 2017


----------



## uncola

eh, the go450 was only $20 less than the regular bird? kickstarter price and it wasn't offerred on massdrop until way later.. the gov2 is supposed to be a major improvement and I can use it with my wyrd too.


----------



## killaHz

So, if my math is correct, less than 10% of the people who shelled out $1 or $2 have taken the next step. (694 people are signed on at Indiegogo right now; I can't find the batch schedule anymore (heh), but I figure there were at least 7K scheduled/prepaid on that list when the information was still available.)


----------



## khaos974

matthew420 said:


> So, if my math is correct, less than 10% of the people who shelled out $1 or $2 have taken the next step. (694 people are signed on at Indiegogo right now; I can't find the batch schedule anymore (heh), but I figure there were at least 7K scheduled/prepaid on that list when the information was still available.)


 
 I hope that means I get bumped up in the list and receive the GOV2 earlier, I was originally on batch 24-25.


----------



## killaHz

Receiving it early?

I guess anything's possible.


----------



## audiofrk

khaos974 said:


> I hope that means I get bumped up in the list and receive the GOV2 earlier, I was originally on batch 24-25.




It should be probable there were originally like 26 batches no? I don't know how many were in each batch. Didn't they market how many they sold the first day. It was in the thousands no?


----------



## rmullins08

Here's the original calendar.  They said they would be able to increase the batch sizes afterwards.


----------



## audiofrk

Oh crap so it went from over 3000 orders to 700 they better bump you guys.


----------



## shotgunshane

The updates say they are going to be shipping a lot sooner than that schedule.


----------



## killaHz

audiofrk said:


> Oh crap so it went from over 3000 orders to 700 they better bump you guys.




I think the 700 includes BOTH the V2 and V2+ queues. So more like going from 7K to 700.


----------



## rmullins08

We will see if they actually start shipping sooner or if they were trying to entice more backers


----------



## prot

matthew420 said:


> I think the 700 includes BOTH the V2 and V2+ queues. So more like going from 7K to 700.




Since not all indiegogo backers are necessarily preorder people, it may even be less than 10% (i.e. from 6-7000 preorders to 5-600 orders). Any normal person would get the message but I seriously doubt that GagaFishy will change anything. 

For anyone who still wants to give those crooks money I hope they actually made 7000 devices and that most of those will soon be on massdrop for halfprice. Personally I wouldnt buy even then... or ever give em a single cent. 

I see some around here are convinced they'll get their devices sooner than planned. From LH? really guys!? WOW!!!. How do you guys manage to stay so positive & optimistic ?!


----------



## lugz

So it seems the $1/$2 pre-orders were really only to assess some market demand and no doubt try to help secure credit against the new product design costs - but then actual funding to procure parts and contract production/test assembly requires hard cash (unless you happen to be a large corporate with strong credit rating and good contract negotiating power due to the carrot of other large follow on deals).
  
 - therefore the hard cash is needed to get things moving - i.e. cancel meaningless pre-orders that don't really commit with full payment. In hindsight this would have been the business plan from the start - not a recent change due to overzealous multiple pre-orders having the gall to be ahead of later purchasers. Cash is clearly king in this equation.
  
 Which leads me to my real point - a DAC product that may require firmware updates in future for stability, feature improvements, host OS port compatibility etc. needs a company able to invest in support of shipped products. So unless the firmware and any driver code are available from the DAC chip supplier, or it is open sourced for community support - LHL are the key, if they are around, but they don't seem so motivated to support customers through the buying process so why would they plan to make the investment to support once the purchase money is spent.  - i.e. its commitment to the customer and protecting the brand over the longer term.
  
  
 good luck 
  
 Lugz
  
 PS sending emails to encourage me to recommend other to purchase GOV2 to others seems odd - I don't dislike anyone that much.


----------



## prot

lugz
 Whether it was done for the reasons you mentioned or whatever other (e.g. fill their 'customers' db, crook investors, etc) it pretty much looks like the whole preorder thing was just a premeditated and disgusting bait ... they did all that on purpose and knew all along that they'll cancel everything. 

And if people put up with such SCAMS, who knows what else gagafishy will plan next...


----------



## killaHz

prot said:


> lugz
> Whether it was done for the reasons you mentioned or whatever other (e.g. fill their 'customers' db) it pretty much looks like the whole preorder thing was just a premeditated and disgusting bait ... they did all that on purpose and knew all along that they'll cancel everything.
> 
> And if people put up with such SCAMS, who knows what else gagafishy will plan next...





Yeah, I cut them too much slack. I thought they were just poorly run, but at this point it's hard not to see that the initial preorder thing was a complete sham.


----------



## mike1808

Hi guys. I really interested in this indiegogo campaign but I cannot decide pledge or not 
  
 What do you think is it worth to buy if I have the following setup: at home I am using Schiit Modi with JBL LSR305 monitors, at work Beyerdynamics DT770 with Schiit Magni (with my notebook built-in DAC), and as IEM I am using DUNU DN1000 (again with builtin DAC/AMP of my Xperia Z1). Most of the time I am using MP3 320kbps and FLAC 16/44.
  
 Will my headphones and monitors benefit from this dac/amp?


----------



## vhsownsbeta

mike1808 said:


> Hi guys. I really interested in this indiegogo campaign but I cannot decide pledge or not
> 
> What do you think is it worth to buy if I have the following setup: at home I am using Schiit Modi with JBL LSR305 monitors, at work Beyerdynamics DT770 with Schiit Magni (with my notebook built-in DAC), and as IEM I am using DUNU DN1000 (again with builtin DAC/AMP of my Xperia Z1). Most of the time I am using MP3 320kbps and FLAC 16/44.
> 
> Will my headphones and monitors benefit from this dac/amp?


 

 V2 would probably add the most value to your work setup, out resolving typical computer on-board audio. At home it would allow you to run headphones as well as speakers. It may/not add benefit to your portable setup (I have not heard Z1) but you would require a V2+ or an external battery for the V2. Overall you would gain DSD playback if that means anything to you in the future.
  
 Do you have a Magni with preamp out? If I was in your situation I would run V2 at work with your laptop, Modi/Magni stack at home and stick with your Z1 for IEMs.


----------



## Za Warudo

lugz said:


> So it seems the $1/$2 pre-orders were really only to assess some market demand and no doubt try to help secure credit against the new product design costs - but then actual funding to procure parts and contract production/test assembly requires hard cash (unless you happen to be a large corporate with strong credit rating and good contract negotiating power due to the carrot of other large follow on deals).
> 
> - therefore the hard cash is needed to get things moving - i.e. cancel meaningless pre-orders that don't really commit with full payment. In hindsight this would have been the business plan from the start - not a recent change due to overzealous multiple pre-orders having the gall to be ahead of later purchasers. Cash is clearly king in this equation.


 
  
 You don't have to be a large company to sell products like a normal company should - have the product ready when the customer orders it.  Take Schiit for example, they would never do any of this crowdfunding BS, and they would never do this kind of bait and switch marketing trick to assess market demand, which I hope they teach you to avoid rather than practice in Marketing majors.


----------



## DecentLevi

prot said:


> lugz
> Whether it was done for the reasons you mentioned or whatever other (e.g. fill their 'customers' db, crook investors, etc) it pretty much looks like the whole preorder thing was just a premeditated and disgusting bait ... they did all that on purpose and knew all along that they'll cancel everything.
> 
> And if people put up with such SCAMS, who knows what else gagafishy will plan next...




+1 to that. It does seem that the whole preorder thing was a premeditated scam (which LH Labs did multiple times)... all thanks to Captain Fishy.

Also Mike1808, I actually do recommend you to get the G.O. v2. It uses the newest version of the Sabre ES9018 DAC chip so at least the DAC will be light years ahead of the Modi (I speak from direct experience). You may also get an interesting sound connecting the output of the v2 on low gain into your Magni amp


----------



## 520RanchBro

mike1808 said:


> Hi guys. I really interested in this indiegogo campaign but I cannot decide pledge or not
> 
> What do you think is it worth to buy if I have the following setup: at home I am using Schiit Modi with JBL LSR305 monitors, at work Beyerdynamics DT770 with Schiit Magni (with my notebook built-in DAC), and as IEM I am using DUNU DN1000 (again with builtin DAC/AMP of my Xperia Z1). Most of the time I am using MP3 320kbps and FLAC 16/44.
> 
> Will my headphones and monitors benefit from this dac/amp?


 
 I wouldn't trust LH Labs with my money, period.
  
 My GO450 sounds pretty good, so if you're looking for an improvement in sound, I bet the new V2 will sound great as well. If you're willing to put up with a company that misleads its potential and past customers that is.


----------



## evillamer

So many product variations(geek v2, geek v2+, geek v2 signature, geek infinity and etc etc etc etc), so many undelivered units, so many technical(firmware/design) issues, so many yet to be fully designed(geek stream, geek source, geek tube buffer, geek wave, geek hpa and etc etc) crowd funding campaigns(smells vapourish).
  
 Looks like might be going to be a classic text-book case of a .com company of the y2k era.


----------



## rmullins08

So much for shipping early
  
 "Today was a monumental day at LH Labs! The first three Geek Out V2’s are built, tested, and ready to ship,but we’re going to stick to our original schedule and keep making more so we can start shipping on July 1st."


----------



## d1sturb3d

LH related threads are the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I have been following all LH related threads here in head-fi since the inception of GO V1..not because I have money in them but because it somewhat amuses or entertains me hehe..
  
 But before I was really curious and interested and was aiming for the Geek Pulse, even posted them in our local headphone forum..I know at least 2 people ordered a Pulse from our country..the hype was great and the technical mumbo jumbo are perplexing lol..was going to back it since I have a good experience in crowdfunding (Olive One)..however perks and revisions and different models put me off..I feel bad for backers and customers esp those outside of US that have issues with their Pulse..though I thought they will not go for IGG or KS again for GO V2 since they have funds now..and I was becoming interested again..and this happens..
  
 I hope one day I will be able to hear a LH product (Pulse and GO specifically)..just so I can check if the suffering others have experience are worth it hehe..and most importantly if the suggested retail price justifies them..


----------



## prot

decentlevi said:


> +1 to that. It does seem that the whole preorder thing was a premeditated scam (which LH Labs did multiple times)... all thanks to Captain Fishy.
> 
> Also Mike1808, I actually do recommend you to get the G.O. v2. It uses the newest version of the Sabre ES9018 DAC chip so at least the DAC will be light years ahead of the Modi (I speak from direct experience). You may also get an interesting sound connecting the output of the v2 on low gain into your Magni amp




Your msg is a bit puzzling. On one hand you agree that LH are some of the worst crooks in hifi ever and on the other hand you still advise prople to buy their hyped (sometimes even nonexisting) devices. 

How do those things go together for you? Is the v2 that otherwordly good? Cause there are tens of other similar devices that one could recommend: cowoy, hrt microstreamer (using it), meridian, that iphone skyn thing coming soon, various iFi devices, etc...


----------



## AustinValentine

prot said:


> Your msg is a bit puzzling. On one hand you agree that LH are some of the worst crooks in hifi ever and on the other hand you still advise prople to buy their hyped (sometimes even nonexisting) devices.
> 
> How do those things go together for you? Is the v2 that otherwordly good? Cause there are tens of other similar devices that one could recommend: cowoy, hrt microstreamer (using it), meridian, that iphone skyn thing coming soon, various iFi devices, etc...


 
  
 Not otherworldy good, no. But, in the category of dongle DACs - and small form factor DACs period - LH's products are a standout performer. I haven't tried *every* product in the category, but I have tried a fair number of them (dongle DACs* I've either purchased or had for long demo periods: Schiit Fulla, Dragonfly v1 and v2, Audioengine D3, HRT microStreamer, Meridian Explorer, Centrance DACPort LX, and LH GO450). To my ears, when paired with my Leckerton UHA.6S MKII, the GO450 was far better than most of the rest by a not-small margin. (The DACport LX was my second choice, I liked it's tonal balance, instrument timbre, and the lack of Sabre treble sheen that is still slightly present on the GO450.) 
  
 I think that's really the crux of the problem: Light Harmonic makes very, very good products - especially when price is taken into consideration. But they really _suck_ when organizing the sale of their products and engineering their purchase experience. They also have a problem with extremely long product delivery delays. _They have a habit of turning what should be fairly basic transactions into a long game of Calvinball, with frequently moving targets for product names, delivery due dates, product features and performance tiers, and now even purchase location and preorder priority. _
  
 I bought a V2+ for myself because, based solely on my experience with the GO450 and the anecdotal reports on the V2 from people whose ears and upstream gear I trust, I think it's going to be a killer price-to-performance value. I almost didn't buy it though because of the preorder debacle. I was more than a little pissed off by the sudden acceleration of the payment date because I had budgeted the purchase for a future paycheck believing that I had a full 60 day Indiegogo campaign as a buffer. My preorder is an early Batch 1 preorder and I almost bought an AK Jr instead, for almost twice the price, because their purchase experience was just that alienating. For example, with regards to Indiegogo buyers complaining about LH preorder reservations getting shipping priority: "It's a valid concern, especially when you consider that a few folks reserved more than needed spots in the queue by throwing in just a few dollars. It’s just created all kinds of issues for everyone." I don't have enough time this morning to even begin to write out all the ways that these two sentences insult and dismiss the customers that preordered on the LH site. 
  
 There are two reasons I still went through with the preorder despite knowing all of this. First, I expect to the greatest amount of audio quality/value for my money by buying it. My purchase isn't a charitable donation intended to do some sort of ethical good. I'm buying a device in this category because I want it to sound great and I expect that my best audio-to-cost outcome is going to be forwarded by buying the Geek Out V2+. Second, I don't think that LH are "some of the worst crooks in hifi ever." In an industry as filled with dubious claims, outright snake oil, absurd product pricing, and _highly questionable_ product manufacturing practices as this one, I suspect that in order to be one of the worst crooks in audio ever LH would have to begin manufacturing a fashion-forward leather Geek Wave case made entirely from the bodies of Qatari stadium laborers and poached white rhino semen.
  
 I really don't think they're crooks: I think they're bumbling and I'm not sure that they realize the extent to which their transactional and rhetorical klutziness is flagging off would-be customers. Making solid products only goes so far. The "five-year old company growing pains" apologia also only goes so far. We can all complain in this thread about it (and others) but I don't think that will do as much good as this suggesting: _I think that any person that reviews a LH product should include their own purchase experience in the review of the product itself. _Casual consumers generally mine enthusiast forums...but they do read the reviews. 
  
  
  
 * I really want to try out Apogee's new entry into the market, the Groove. I'll probably pick one up once I've had some time with my V2+ for a comparo. Now that it's aftermarket price is dropping a bit, I'd also like to try out the Resonessence Herus. Yay Canada!


----------



## shotgunshane

^Excellent post. One thing I disagree with is saying they don't know how aggrevating their marketing and transaction process is. This isn't their first rodeo. They know but it's obvious they don't care because they do it over and over and over yet again. The sound quality of their dac products, so far, has allowed this sophomoric behavior to leave them relatively unscathed. As long as the product is trending on indiegogo, frustrated backers be damned.


----------



## DecentLevi

@prot sure enough, this is a paradoxical situation. From what I can tell, it seems the G.O. v2 may be otherworldly good, or at least nearly so.
  
 Although I haven't tried it myself, I have tried the G.O. 450 and according to reviews by other super-reputable Head-fi members including Purrin (somebody who has extensive experience with the Theta DAC, Yggy and many dozens of others) and several other senior members who were able to agree for their first time ever on a DAC that they all think sounds good. They basically said the v2, it's leaps & bounds above the 450 which I thought was already at least on par with the Modi. One member who tried it at a meet sent me a PM that he owns the HRT microstreamer, Audioengine D1 and D3, Centrance DACport, Audioquest Dragonfly, Meridian Explorer, Resonnesence Herus, ODAC, Geek out 450/720/SE and it tops them all.
  
 You can see a good review here . My take on it was "The upcoming Geek Out v2 is supposed to be a substantial improvement over the 450 and is a DAC/amp combo with balanced topology, selectable gain stages and selected filter modes, also supporting firmware updates." So no matter how bad a company is managed, I would still like to find one of these gems.


----------



## Khragon

Purrin mentioned that he is thinking of placing the go v2 at spot 10 or 12 on his ladder ranking. Not exactly otherworldly good IMHO. Also purrin response to go v2 is more of a surprise than impress, probably due to low expectations.

Abother thing is LH lab could of make one or two good copies for show and reviews. However what's stopping them from cutting corners on the actual shipping product? They already have the money, so they can cut corners to maintain profit margin. Gavin decisions of late does not raise any confidence that's for sure.


----------



## AustinValentine

shotgunshane said:


> ^Excellent post. One thing I disagree with is saying they don't know how aggrevating their marketing and transaction process is. This isn't their first rodeo. They know but it's obvious they don't care because they do it over and over and over yet again. The sound quality of their dac products, so far, has allowed this sophomoric behavior to leave them relatively unscathed. As long as the product is trending on indiegogo, frustrated backers be damned.


 
  
 Thanks! And you're probably right about this. It just dumbfounds me that anyone would be willing to damage their brand like this and know that they're doing it. 
  


khragon said:


> Purrin mentioned that he is thinking of placing the go v2 at spot 10 or 12 on his ladder ranking. Not exactly otherworldly good IMHO. Also purrin response to go v2 is more of a surprise than impress, probably due to low expectations.


 
  
 Actually, while I can't speak for Purrin, I'm pretty sure Marv meant that rating to be a really, really high compliment for a small form factor portable DAC. Discounting form factor for a second, consider the top 12 members of the S-D ladder ranking by price only: 
  
 #1 – Audio GD Master 7 (w/ OR5 & Sigma11) - *$2180 + OR5 + Sigma11*
 #1 – Bricasti M1 - *$7995*
 #2 – Berkeley Alpha Series 2 - *$4995*
 #3 – PS Audio PWD2 (1-2 upgrade & $$ transport) – *Aftermarket Only*
 #4 – PS Audio PWD2 - *$2499 + $1100 (upgrade kit)*
 #5 – Audio GD Master 7 (USB or Coax) - *$2180*
 #6 – Schiit Gungnir Gen 2 USB - *$849*
 #7 – Auralic Vega (USB Exact Clock) - *$3500*
 #8 – Lynx Hilo - *$2495*
 #8 – Auralic Vega (USB coarse/Fine Clock) - *$3500*
 #9 – Metrum Octave (w Additional Transport Cost) - *$1395 + Transport*
 #9 – NAD M51 - *$1999*
 #10 – Schiit Bifrost Uber Gen 2 USB - *$519*
 #11 – Lavry DA10 - *$1148*
 #11 – Matrix X-Sabre - *$1100*
 #12 – AMB Gamma2 – *DIY or ~ $325 (MisterX built, at last check)*
 #12 – Metrum Quad (Coax) – *Aftermarket Only*
  
 Additional Costs for: OR5 ($1200) and Sigma11 (~$100). Shipping not included in above and in some cases it's substantial.
  
 Even the cheapest member of this list, the AMB Labs Gamma2 DAC, is $100 more than the Geek Out v2 and is far less compact. The Gamma2 also comes on sale very rarely. [_Not plugging my own FS listing, just an observation_]. The next two budget friendly offerings - Schiit's Bifrost and Gungnir - are over twice as expensive and nearly four times as expensive, respectively. From there, prices accelerate up quickly until we're hitting units that are 10-20x the cost of the Geek Out v2. Some of them require a transport that's five times the cost of the GO v2 alone. 
  
 And none of them are portable.


----------



## nudd

That bullsh*t sentence about how its unfair to indiegogo backers is the most infuriating thing in the world. How does that remotely make sense? They already got 700 orders and $170k in the bank. They can make 4 or 5 batches right away with that money and on 30 June cut off all the preorders and ship all those who paid up to that date. If a whole bunch of preorderers pile in on 30 june well, they preordered! That was the original deal! What lhl. 

Larry may be a genius but their marketing guys (including Larry if he has a say in this) are absolute disasters who abuse the customer relationship to the limit.


----------



## audiofrk

While the 450 was a great little DAC the quality of the line up doesn't really hold for their more expensive gear. The 450 can complete with more expensive DACs, the pulse is severely over priced unless you got the it in its "early backer" form. In other words its most specked out version isn't worth more than $800 at best. And according to their own marketing the v2 is supposed to be better than the pulse, so the pulse is now outdated. What you don't pay for in cash you pay for in time and quality control. 

What's I'm finding odd is that people that have heard the v2 haven't commented on this thread and currently its mostly conjuncture of how it should sounds like. I tried going ears on at the show but their room wasn't open (tried on Sunday).


----------



## Lifemovingforwa

Well we do agree on the fact that it is strange that I can't find any reviews of the Out V2. You would think there would be reviews talking about its virtues everywhere but can only find one so far. I backed out of the preorder mostly because of the way it was done seemed strange but if the unit turns out to be good I will most likely get a 2+. As far as the Pulse we do not agree I have a SFi and if sounds wonderful. I have no problem with the fact that it is a $1200 to $1800 dollar DAC in specs and sound alone. Yes the case in not stellar but it's fine and the knob is cheep but not a problem in operations. I have a standard Pulse as well and it is a wonderful unit.
  
 The problem is shipping the unit with firmware that doesn't work out of the box having those kind of equipment problems and this gives them a bad name in places like this. They say here is a deal for supporting us then take the deal away twice as if my patronage is worthless to them. Then my equipment when I try to sell it is worth less in the used market. I bought both my Pulses used and I am happy with the quality but I bought them because I could not afford a DAC with Femto upgrade and or Active components upgrades or 3W of power. I think the pulse is worth less then advertized and more then $800 for any model. (I should disclose that I have a add for the standard to sale it.)


----------



## audiofrk

I only heard one pulse and it was at canjam at Dan's table. I listen to the alpha dog prime out of the pulse (don't know which one) + LPS and the uber bifrost+ Valhalla 2 the pulse didn't sound like an upgrade.


----------



## nudd

audiofrk said:


> I only heard one pulse and it was at canjam at Dan's table. I listen to the alpha dog prime out of the pulse (don't know which one) + LPS and the uber bifrost+ Valhalla 2 the pulse didn't sound like an upgrade.


 
  
 At the backer price of close to $1k I think the infinity version holds its own but at $3k you can get a Yggy, forget dsd and have all your music (i have literally zero dsd tracks) sound fantastic.
  
 I am not sure the Pulse in any version will ever go into retail. Maybe the infinity in the new chassis which at least has the new AQ2M chip.
  
 I think lhl just obsoleted all the other Pulses because any rational purchaser will be expected lhl to be announcing AQ2M desktop units (Pulse v2??) based on a cheaper version of the inifinity boards right? After all the infinity is just a Pulse with femto and a few extra premium components, so just take out the femto and internal amp upgrades and you have an AQ2M Pulse X version 2 (not crowdfunded, ready for production, pre order from us, no wait, go to indiegogo because of some incomprehensible reason) campaign ready to go ....


----------



## Head1

There's so much misery in this thread. I wonder if it is better to buy a Hugo (or a 2Qute). You probably get better SQ and peace of mind from the get go, in return for the higher cost.


----------



## nudd

Why not get a Schiit Yggy for that sort of money? The chord is at the end of the day a transportable dac for an insane amount of money. I think you are paying extra for the portability?


----------



## vhsownsbeta

CEE TEE has posted some pretty comprehensive impressions and comparisons to V1 in the other geek thread...

http://www.head-fi.org/t/677263/light-harmonic-geek/1590#post_11669035


----------



## prot

Does anyone know what happened to the pre orders that did not pay LH's ultimatum extortion money? I havent seen an "we cancelled you" email so afaik, it's still on. Is fishy preparing another 'joke' for us or I just missed the memo for some reason?


----------



## vhsownsbeta

prot said:


> Does anyone know what happened to the pre orders that did not pay LH's ultimatum extortion money? I havent seen an "we cancelled you" email so afaik, it's still on. Is fishy preparing another 'joke' for us or I just missed the memo for some reason?




An email on the 5th June said that you would have your refunds processed 'next week'.


----------



## Head1

nudd said:


> Why not get a Schiit Yggy for that sort of money? The chord is at the end of the day a transportable dac for an insane amount of money. I think you are paying extra for the portability?


 
 Yes it is a lot but it is high end and a game changer to many people. Also you can knock off about 50% if you buy used or if you go for a new 2qute. 
  
 The point is people seem to be fixated on LH here. Wouldn't the continual posts of disappointment/caution be enough to put you off?


----------



## nudd

head1 said:


> Yes it is a lot but it is high end and a game changer to many people. Also you can knock off about 50% if you buy used or if you go for a new 2qute.
> 
> The point is people seem to be fixated on LH here. Wouldn't the continual posts of disappointment/caution be enough to put you off?




I don't disagree but at that price range you can probably get a better performance DAC for less money if portability is not an issue. Of course if you want a portable DAC there are less options ...

I think i will just stick to my GO 450 and a DAP (maybe the Questyle QP1. God knows when the wave will become available ...


----------



## Head1

nudd said:


> I don't disagree but at that price range you can probably get a better performance DAC for less money if portability is not an issue. Of course if you want a portable DAC there are less options ...
> 
> I think i will just stick to my GO 450 and a DAP (maybe the Questyle QP1. God knows when the wave will become available ...


 
 Which ones would they be?


----------



## nudd

head1 said:


> Which ones would they be?




Well for full sized options the Yggdrasil is the first thing that comes to mind ...


----------



## rmullins08

nudd said:


> Well for full sized options the Yggdrasil is the first thing that comes to mind ...


 

 I believe the underling portion of the quote said for less money


----------



## nudd

The Yggy retails for 2299 (less than the Chord).


----------



## Head1

Hugo is £1400 in the UK which is about $2100. Used it seems to be about £1000/ $1500. From what I gather the yggy has barely been out and is relatively untested. So I don't know how you can say it performs better for less.


----------



## rmullins08

nudd said:


> The Yggy retails for 2299 (less than the Chord).




My bad. Didn't backread far enough so thought the conversation was actually about the geek v2


----------



## nudd

head1 said:


> Hugo is £1400 in the UK which is about $2100. Used it seems to be about £1000/ $1500. From what I gather the yggy has barely been out and is relatively untested. So I don't know how you can say it performs better for less.




I did say probably and relying purely on people like Purrin who have heard both. You would have to listen to them to actually decide for yourself.


----------



## DecentLevi

The Yggdrasil has only been retailing for about a month but has been out in meets since March and has been tested very extensively. A search for Yggdrasil on these forums will bring up hundreds of pages.


----------



## audiofrk

head1 said:


> Hugo is £1400 in the UK which is about $2100. Used it seems to be about £1000/ $1500. From what I gather the yggy has barely been out and is relatively untested. So I don't know how you can say it performs better for less.




I heard both and i back the opinion that he yggy is better than the Hugo, in fact I think the gunnir is better than the hugo


----------



## Head1

audiofrk said:


> I heard both and i back the opinion that he yggy is better than the Hugo, in fact I think the gunnir is better than the hugo


 
 Do you think the gungnir is better than the GOv2?
  
 Are there any other DACs (or combos) under $1000 better than the GOv2?


----------



## audiofrk

head1 said:


> Do you think the gungnir is better than the GOv2?
> 
> Are there any other DACs (or combos) under $1000 better than the GOv2?


 
 I haven't heard the GOv2 so I cant comment sorry,  only hear the GO450.


----------



## SoAmusing777

head1 said:


> Do you think the gungnir is better than the GOv2?
> 
> Are there any other DACs (or combos) under $1000 better than the GOv2?


 
 Good question.


----------



## Khragon

I have not heard GO v2, but from Purrin's posts, he ranked Gungnir at #6 and GO v2 at #10-12.


----------



## pearljam50000

Can you link to the original post with the rankings? Thanks.


khragon said:


> I have not heard GO v2, but from Purrin's posts, he ranked Gungnir at #6 and GO v2 at #10-12.


----------



## Khragon

purrin said:


> I might put the GOv2 is the "Good Stuff", somewhere from #10 to #12.


 
  
  


purrin said:


> *GOOD STUFF*
> 
> *#6 Schiit Gungnir Gen2 USB Board **(USB) *
> Highly dynamic. Great tonal balance with bite when the recording calls for it. Like the Lavry DA11, it doesn't do much wrong. Sweet sweet tone. Excellent tonal response with some balls in the bass. Compact but well defined stage with great localization of instruments. Very good sounding treble, one of the best we've heard with a sigma-delta chip. Vocals are only second to the AGD M7 or Metrum. Resolution is not the best, but it can still hang in there. With the Gen 2 USB upgrade, the Gungnir has now found its way into my regular rotation. Now I can feel comfortable lending out one of my better DACs to friends because I have a DAC good enough as a substitute. Some have found the Gungnir Gen 1 to be overly dynamic - having a tendency to be too loud. Think rock arena. That drummer that hits really hard. This is the top one or two hardest hitting DACs out there. This does create a sense of tension which can either be good for bad depending upon you sensitivities. I've never fallen asleep to music listening to this DAC.
> ...


----------



## AustinValentine

Original Rankings Post is here: 


pearljam50000 said:


> Can you link to the original post with the rankings? Thanks.


 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/693798/thoughts-on-a-bunch-of-dacs-and-why-delta-sigma-kinda-sucks-just-to-get-you-to-think-about-stuff <--- Right here! Down the rabbit hole.


----------



## prot

austinvalentine said:


> Original Rankings Post is here:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/693798/thoughts-on-a-bunch-of-dacs-and-why-delta-sigma-kinda-sucks-just-to-get-you-to-think-about-stuff <--- Right here! Down the rabbit hole.




That's one side of purrin's gov2 story. The other side is a huge gov2 ad banner on his site. Not trying to throw any stones here, just to say that It's all relative . With the exception of LH's business practices which are, as we all know, pure ...


----------



## Khragon

Still not getting go v2 purely based on lhl deceptive business practices.


----------



## evillamer

prot said:


> austinvalentine said:
> 
> 
> > Original Rankings Post is here:
> ...


 
  
 If you compare the geek go v2 indiegogo funding vs all other previous lh labs projects, you know where things are going directionally....


----------



## nudd

evillamer said:


> If you compare the geek go v2 indiegogo funding vs all other previous lh labs projects, you know where things are going directionally....


 
  
 You say that but in reality  would have thought any project that is funded to $200K is actually considered quite a success IMO. And there is 22 more days to go.


----------



## Lonelyers

Thread starter here.  Wow, I can't believe this thread has expanded to 17 pages.  I haven't been checking this thread very frequently, as I have been a little busy lately.  Like many others, I am really disappointed with the business practice of LH Labs.  Every time when I see their ads on webpages, their empty updates, and yet another new product released just to grab more hard-earned cash, I feel really upset.  I now have a pair of Geek Verbs lying at home and rotting; a GO100 that I don't want to use (although it sounds good, I don't really want to use it, as it brings up memories of the continued struggle with the company).  I am eagerly waiting for my Geek Pulse X which may or may not be delivered this year (I guess not), and two Geek Waves which have basically eaten up my entire year of funds on Head-fi goods (and may take another year or two before they are delivered).  Because of the experience, I lost interest in purchasing new Head-fi products, and started developing a new hobby - fountain pens.
  
 I pledged for a dollar in the GO v2 preorder, but eventually decided not to pay for the so-called "early bird".  I was hoping to see if I would receive my Geek Pulse X before I had to pay for the remaining fees - as they claimed that they would only charge the fees when the GO v2s were ready for shipping.  But apparently I was too naive.  I wish that I could at least get an idea about how good Geek Pulse would sound before deciding whether to purchase a GO v2.  Well, so be it.  I have chosen not to back the GO v2.
  
 I am really tired of seeing this fiasco continue.  Unless LH Labs is really able to deliver a Geek Wave that sounds so good, good enough to make me ignore all the disappointments and pain, I reckon that LH Labs has lost a customer - forever.


----------



## nudd

Lonelyers I am like you I have actually received the Geek Pulse Infinity though and I have to say it does sound very very good. Hopefully you will get your Pulse X very soon.
  
 I am in the same position as you on the Wave. I backed the Wave 64 with almost all the addons and in the end I think I have paid a lot more for this than the cost of a Geek Out v2. But the Wave 64 is single ended (not balanced), so it looks like I will have a single ended Wave costing more than the Geek Out v 2.
  
 Larry did say that the Wave will share a lot of the DNA of the GO V2, but I cannot help but be a bit annoyed if he has been developing this thing for 18 months without telling us, and all this time, the specs are actually BETTER than the Geek Wave which still hasn't finished development.
  
 I would be interested to hear what, if anything, LHL have to say about the disparity in features between the base model Geek Wave and the base model GO v2. Especially since it looks like the Geek Wave base models are immediately obsoleted by the GO v2 before the they have even finished development.


----------



## audiofrk

@Lonelyrs 

Stories like you're story is why I dislike light harmonic. There is a lot of snake oil in hifi but those people can live and learn they have the funds to do so. But light harmonic targets those that have no money to spare but want to enjoy the hobby. I fear we'll lose a lot of people interested in the hobby after they are burned by light harmonic


----------



## RedJohn456

I unsubbed from this thread awhile back so I am out of the loop about new developments. So if I were to go for a V2 or V2+ early bird perk, when can I realistically expect to get them?


----------



## Lonelyers

audiofrk said:


> @Lonelyrs
> 
> Stories like you're story is why I dislike light harmonic. There is a lot of snake oil in hifi but those people can live and learn they have the funds to do so. But light harmonic targets those that have no money to spare but want to enjoy the hobby. I fear we'll lose a lot of people interested in the hobby after they are burned by light harmonic


 
  
 Not really - Light Harmonic's target customers are not only people that "have no money to spare".  Anyone who believes their claim on "value for money" (as they claim that the product would be sold at a much higher retail price after the crowdfunding campaigns) would be attracted to them.  In addition to mid-ranged products, they are also releasing more expensive ones like "Signature Edition" and "Tube amps".
  
 And don't worry about my losing interest in the hobby forever.  I may have sounded a bit too extreme - I guess this is only temporary.  (Forgive me, but I was really frustrated with this experience.)   I guess after my wallet has recovered, and after I have got over the fact that the money I pledged is lost, I would start purchasing head-fi stuff again.  Only this time, I would purchase from another brand.  And probably not from another "crowd designing" campaign.
  


redjohn456 said:


> I unsubbed from this thread awhile back so I am out of the loop about new developments. So if I were to go for a V2 or V2+ early bird perk, when can I realistically expect to get them?


 
  
 No idea, but they claim they would start shipping in August.  And they said this time it is different - because this is a presale, not a crowd designing campaign.  Not a lot of people eventually pledged for the full price, as compared with the number who pledged a dollar or two, so perhaps the shipping schedule is pushed forward.  And they also claim that they are ahead of schedule, and they have made logistics improvements.
  
 But if I were you, I would expect delays.


----------



## prot

lonelyers said:


> Not really - Light Harmonic's target customers are not only people that "have no money to spare".


 

Looks to me that LH's target customers are some sort of buddhist monks who can take all the crap that LH throws weekly undisturbed and can wait many months (or even years!) for them to deliver ... dont wanna hear about those LH crooks ever again. 
No matter how good their gear will be (debatable), their practices are far beyond anything I would consider acceptable ... and they simply keep doing it in spite of the hundreds/thousands of people who keep complaining and asking them to get serious and to keep at least some of their wild promises/claims.


----------



## pearljam50000

"$235 USD + Shipping
FEATURED
 Geek Out V2 Early Bird Change Perk

  Based on the awarding-winning Geek Out, Geek Out V2 (MSRP $299) paves the way for the future of the premium portable DAC &amp; headphone amplifier experience. With selectable gain settings of 1000mW &amp; 100mW, Geek Out V2 pairs perfectly with those monstrous power hungry cans or your uber sensitive IEM’s. You can now play any music on the market today from MP3's all the way up to 32/384 kHz and DSD 128 ultra-high-resolution files and it’ll sound better than you’ve ever heard through headphone

*17 out of 25 claimed* *Estimated delivery: *August 2015

*Ships Worldwide"*
  
  
  
 Do you really think it will ship on August 2015?!
 If yes, i may get it, if not, most chances are that i will not.
 Can anyone answer this? thanks


----------



## Khragon

Not a chance


----------



## gikigill

It's basically the Geek Wave without the fancy bits so just might ship.


----------



## 520RanchBro

I would never trust anything LH Labs says but maybe they'll turn things around. Who knows?


----------



## nudd

pearljam50000 said:


> "[COLOR=EB1478]$235[/COLOR][COLOR=2A2A2A] [/COLOR][COLOR=A8A8A8]USD + Shipping[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=EB1478]FEATURED[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=2A2A2A]
> Geek Out V2 Early Bird Change Perk
> ...




edit. typed response in wrong place.

Even if batch 1 ships August you will NOT be in batch 1. They said they managed to increase rhe 3D printing speed so they can do 150 per batch. They now have 750 orders. You do the math. 

It is anyone's guess the length of time between batches but I would guess anywhere between 2 - 4 weeks best case right? So that makes it best case anywhere from 2.5 - 5 months after August. And that is assuming they stick to schedule.


----------



## evillamer

According to this video(4:17), geek wave is going into retail store in July 2015...........


----------



## Lonelyers

evillamer said:


> According to this video(4:17), geek wave is going into retail store in July 2015...........




  
 No way this is happening.  July 2016 seems more likely.  Same goes for GO v2 - don't dream about receiving yours in August 2015.  Be mentally prepared for delays.
  
 And for anyone who is considering getting a USB amplifier, another campaign has just appeared on Indiegogo - at a cheaper price than GO v2.  I reckon this company deserves more support than LH Labs.
  
 https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/dacport-hd-high-res-music-finally-affordable#/story


----------



## RedJohn456

lonelyers said:


> No way this is happening.  July 2016 seems more likely.  Same goes for GO v2 - don't dream about receiving yours in August 2015.  Be mentally prepared for delays.
> 
> And for anyone who is considering getting a USB amplifier, another campaign has just appeared on Indiegogo - at a cheaper price than GO v2.  I reckon this company deserves more support than LH Labs.
> 
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/dacport-hd-high-res-music-finally-affordable#/story


 

 looks likey the aped the apogee groove design, centrance that is. Plus no balanced output so thats a no go for me. Balanced is one of my requirements so GO V2 is my only option in that regard. If I am going single input I am going apogee groove otherwise as that can power stuff like HD800 on its own


----------



## Khragon

I don't think balance or not matters. I used to own Woo WA22 and couldn't tell the difference between balance and then unbalanced mode.


----------



## RedJohn456

khragon said:


> I don't think balance or not matters. I used to own Woo WA22 and couldn't tell the difference between balance and then unbalanced mode.


 

 It definitely matters, specifically the Sony XBA Z5 sounds best running balanced from sources such as Pono. It was made to pair with the PHA3 but I am not paying a grand for one amp/dac. So this is the next best thing


----------



## nudd

evillamer said:


> According to this video(4:17), geek wave is going into retail store in July 2015...........




 They said this in January and since then Larry's R&D progress chart pdf is STILL stuck at desgning the screen.  Looking at the amount of work remaining I would be surprised if they can get it out the door in August. Even if they do they will arbitrarily prioritise certain versions. We know that from the pulse campaign.
  
 And they still haven't confirmed what we ordered from the survey either.
  
 I would not be surprised at all if my version which l  don't think many people would have chosen may be bumped all the way back the queue. 
  
 also I would not be surprised if the retailers get lots of waves ahead of funders. Geek Outs were available through retail channels before they met their Crowd funding obligations as well.
  
 Funders already paid their money and LHL can take their time screwing us over but retail = new $$$


----------



## 520RanchBro

redjohn456 said:


> It definitely matters, specifically the Sony XBA Z5 sounds best running balanced from sources such as Pono. It was made to pair with the PHA3 but I am not paying a grand for one amp/dac. So this is the next best thing


 
 That's a very matter-of-fact response with one piece of anecdotal evidence don't you think?


----------



## RedJohn456

520ranchbro said:


> That's a very matter-of-fact response with one piece of anecdotal evidence don't you think?


 

 as opposed to staying that it didn't make a different with the woo wa22 so it must not matter right?   
  
 A lot of gear sounds better balanced from pono as compared to single input so it must be doing something right, balanced input i mean


----------



## 520RanchBro

redjohn456 said:


> as opposed to staying that it didn't make a different with the woo wa22 so it must not matter right?


 
 Giving your experience (as they did) and stating something absolutely matters because of two amps/dacs you don't appear to have even listened to yet is a little bit different, wouldn't you say? Unless you have heard them at a meet? Still not a very good source for the most accurate impressions. But if it was very obvious just during a short listen at a meet, it probably does matter with that specific setup.
  
 For the record, with my RE-600 IEMs, never heard much of a difference between balanced and unbalanced. Could be different with full sized headphones though, or ones that require more power.


----------



## RedJohn456

520ranchbro said:


> Giving your experience (as they did) and stating something absolutely matters because of two amps/dacs you don't appear to have even listened to yet is a little bit different, wouldn't you say? Unless you have heard them at a meet? Still not a very good source for the most accurate impressions. But if it was very obvious just during a short listen at a meet, it probably does matter with that specific setup.
> 
> For the record, with my RE-600 IEMs, never heard much of a difference between balanced and unbalanced. Could be different with full sized headphones though, or ones that require more power.


 

 All I said was that yes balanced does matter and it makes a difference. I have read enough about how the Z5 improves with balanced use to know that it has tangible benefits. I didn't say anything about any specific gear aside from the Pono player. So ergo, balanced does matter for me, as opposed to it not making improvements, otherwise there wouldnt be people talking about it making an improvement right? Pretty simple logic 
  
 The Z5 was engineered to benefit from balanced input so it might vary from iem to iem.


----------



## 520RanchBro

redjohn456 said:


> All I said was that yes balanced does matter and it makes a difference. I have read enough about how the Z5 improves with balanced use to know that it has tangible benefits. I didn't say anything about any specific gear aside from the Pono player. So ergo, balanced does matter for me, as opposed to it not making improvements, otherwise there wouldnt be people talking about it making an improvement right? Pretty simple logic
> 
> The Z5 was engineered to benefit from balanced input so it might vary from iem to iem.


 
 I guess I thought people were supposed to pass on knowledge of things they had actually heard here. But I'll let the snake oil salesmen take over. Head-Fi doesn't really like these debates.


----------



## RedJohn456

520ranchbro said:


> I guess I thought people were supposed to pass on knowledge of things they had actually heard here. But I'll let the snake oil salesmen take over. Head-Fi doesn't really like these debates.


 
  
 Calm down there champ. You sure are jumping into a conversation that doesn't even concern you with agusto. All I said that balanced matters, not if one gear is better than other. Not sure if you're having trouble with your reading comprehension?


----------



## RedJohn456

520ranchbro said:


> I guess I thought people were supposed to pass on knowledge of things they had actually heard here. But I'll let the snake oil salesmen take over. Head-Fi doesn't really like these debates.


 

 Given your previous posts which clearly show that you're not happy with their business practices and you don't plan to get the V2 and telling other people how bad LH is, why are you even hanging out in the thread? :/  Whatever floats your boat I guess


----------



## 520RanchBro

redjohn456 said:


> Calm down there champ. You sure are jumping into a conversation that doesn't even concern you with agusto. All I said that balanced matters, not if one gear is better than other. Not sure if you're having trouble with your reading comprehension?


 
 Nope, just saying that someone saying balanced matters when they haven't actually heard it and compared it for themselves is doing the community a disservice. Not debating gear at all here, just not a fan of parroting.


----------



## RedJohn456

520ranchbro said:


> Nope, just saying that someone saying balanced matters when they haven't actually heard it and compared it for themselves is doing the community a disservice. Not debating gear at all here, just not a fan of parroting.


 

 I have heard other balanced gear, just not my Z5 balanced. I auditioned the Layla and Angie straight out of an AK240 at a local store here and it had a balanced cable. So it wouldn't be accuseaccurae to say that I have heard any balanced gear. It sounded pretty good to me, so I will go with that for now. I have talked to a lot of z5 owners who have also said that balanced cabling improved their Z5 so I am not exactly going out on a limb here so...


----------



## Dithyrambes

redjohn456 said:


> I have heard other balanced gear, just not my Z5 balanced. I auditioned the Layla and Angie straight out of an AK240 at a local store here and it had a balanced cable. So it wouldn't be accuseaccurae to say that I have heard any balanced gear. It sounded pretty good to me, so I will go with that for now. I have talked to a lot of z5 owners who have also said that balanced cabling improved their Z5 so I am not exactly going out on a limb here so...


 
 You should have compared the Layla and Angie, with balanced and unbalanced cables. I'm sure there is a difference, but I think this topic has been beaten to death on head-fi that it no longer has to be argued. Stick with your own prefs and your ears.


----------



## RedJohn456

dithyrambes said:


> You should have compared the Layla and Angie, with balanced and unbalanced cables. I'm sure there is a difference, but I think this topic has been beaten to death on head-fi that it no longer has to be argued. Stick with your own prefs and your ears.


 

 I am not the one arguing, just stated my view until mr champion who thinks he's saving all of head fi from a great disservice jumped in


----------



## DecentLevi

nudd said:


> Lonelyers I am like you I have actually received the Geek Pulse Infinity though and I have to say it does sound very very good. Hopefully you will get your Pulse X very soon.
> 
> I am in the same position as you on the Wave. I backed the Wave 64 with almost all the addons and in the end I think I have paid a lot more for this than the cost of a Geek Out v2. But the Wave 64 is single ended (not balanced), so it looks like I will have a single ended Wave costing more than the Geek Out v 2.
> 
> ...




Larry Ho has actually been seen to be a member of Head-Fi. Within your posts if you just enter the at symbol and Larry Ho he should get a notification to the comment that was made, or you can send a PM to the above username


----------



## Khragon

My guess is there will be another campaign coming after GO v2.  Judging by what GO v2 is getting so far, it won't be enough to fund their operating cost.  I did a quick facts check on how much LHL received on other campaign that has already ended:
  
 Geek Pulse: $2.9 mil ended on Dec 2013 - just started shipping!!
 Geek Wave: $1.7 mil ended on Jul 2014 - not yet shipped
 Vi Dac:         $272K ended on Mar 2015 - not yet shipped
  
 Let assume that the material and manufacturing cost is at 50%, which leaves:
  
 Geek Pulse: $1.8 mil
 Geek Wave: $850K
 Vi Dac:         $136K
  
 If we just look at this cost exclusively, ignoring what LH makes from selling DaVinci:
 Let assume Larry and Gavin salary is at $150k per year each (which is low), Casey and Kayla at $100k per year each (also low), and the rest of the LHL gang at $300k per year (low again), we have a yearly salary cost at $800K, not including facilities, heath insurance, etc....  You can see that each of the above campaign is roughly a year a part, so from these rough assumptions, only Geek Pulse campaign actually makes profit, the rest is in the red.  GO v2 so far isn't doing very well, and won't bring them out of the red, which will lead to my prediction that they will come up with some superficial upgrades and start another campaign to get more funding.


----------



## Head1

What are the rules and regulations surrounding crowdfunding? What are their obligations to the backer? I don't believe they should be allowed to start a new campaign if they have failed to deliver previously.


----------



## nudd

You are assuming they are making only units to satisfy crowfunding campaigns but they also sell Geek Outs (not new production available due to GO v2). 

If i remember correctly they have had successful massdrops of discounted GO where hundreds and hundreds of the things were sold and we don't know how many more through standard retail channels.

So I think running numbers solely on crowdfunded campaigns is a bit unfair. Also if you believe Gavin, the reason why he got rid of transferable warranties is that they make no money on crowd designed products so they need to rely on post crowdfunding sales for the profit element.

Having said that does anyone really think they will ever retail the Pulse in its current form? It sounds pretty good and would have been a great bargain at the original price but at their current price point they have a lot of competition that sound good AND look good (the Pulse looks a bit DIY and would have been fine for a $500 product but not a $2,000 product!)

Looks like the Vi DAC will be the real retail version of the Pulse but that pricing is now in the high end category ... So mass market is no longer the game. We are back in audiophile land and how many can they sell in audiophile land? I would have thought the total audiophile market is relatively small ...


----------



## pearljam50000

Am i the only one who is sad they went from a metal case in V1 to a "resin" case in V2? Metal feels more durable and solid.


----------



## IronPaul

So this is worth waiting for than getting a E12A now? usage for IEM only =) Thanks


----------



## SoAmusing777

pearljam50000 said:


> Am i the only one who is sad they went from a metal case in V1 to a "resin" case in V2? Metal feels more durable and solid.


 
 Metal is a great container for heat though as well as heavier on the USB port.


----------



## chartwell85

Just a heads up, Geek Out V2 begins shipping today.


----------



## Khragon

Still not buying.. will not support business that willy nilly change their term after the fact!
 And this is only a beta shipment, only a few will receive them.


----------



## chartwell85

khragon said:


> Still not buying.. will not support business that willy nilly change their term after the fact!
> And this is only a beta shipment, only a few will receive them.


 

 This is the actual shipment to pre-order backers.  Not a beta shipment.


----------



## Khragon

> We expect to receive some feedback from those of you who receive your units... at least we HOPE to receive some feedback.  After we hear some initial responses, if we need to tweak firmware a bit, we'll do that. Then shipments will continue to the rest of you....


 
 Sounds beta to me.  But I'll be glad to be proven wrong.  Time will tell.


----------



## nudd

Technically not wrong because it IS a shipment to actual backers, but as usual a highly "sophisticated" way to use the English language.

It is correct in the same way that their website orders said you had to pay before shipment ...


----------



## audiofrk

chartwell85 said:


> This is the actual shipment to pre-order backers.  Not a beta shipment.


 
 ok I'll bite, to how many backers?


----------



## musicheaven

The number of backers was as when they stopped taking the pre-order perks last on the V2 campaign, nowhere near the amount initially picked up on the marketplace site. I forgot how many but the number was very reasonable. So I would not be surprised if they could produce them all for them.


----------



## nudd

If the update where they said they could increase initial batch sizes to 150 per batch is still correct, and they shipped all pre orders already that implies less than 150 pre orderers actually locked in their orders after they switched to indiegogo?


----------



## uncola

I don't think they said they shipped all preorders


----------



## uncola

edit:  nevermind
 added photo to avoid zero content post


----------



## audiofrk

I was on another thread and someone brought up light harmonic business practices, stating that there essentially passing the buck(cost, risk, etc)  to consumers and that they'll keep it up till people say no more.  So I got currious about how people are responding to this type of business practices. 
  
 The original kickstarter got $303,061 with 2,146 backers (delivered with about 6 months of buggy firmware)
 the pulse campaign got  $1,174,000  with ??? backers    (delivered to *some*)
 the geek wave got $1,321,851 with ??? backers             (in crowdsource hell right now)
  
 the geek v2 campaign has gotten $269,537 with 904 backers
  
 so it seems like people are getting feed up with the company and their rellying on backers with deeper pockets that use there stuff as secondary systems. Yay?  this company originally stated that they wanted to bring high end audio to everyone, guess that change.


----------



## musicheaven

You should keep this thread on the Geek out V2 path, if you so inclined to criticize their business practice them by all means go start your own thread on the subject.


----------



## fishyee

I don't see anything wrong with a user/owner sharing one's buying experience with the company? 

Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Head1

fishyee said:


> I don't see anything wrong with a user/owner sharing one's buying experience with the company?
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong.


 
  
  
 Absolutely. I would see it as wrong not to share buying experiences, especially with regards to LH.


----------



## musicheaven

At least it was was his own buying experience and not the alleged ones of others. If that's his own opinion then fine. I would rather want hear something about the device, I think the subject of LH Labs practices have been stretched too unimmanigrable length.


----------



## prot

musicheaven said:


> At least it was was his own buying experience and not the alleged ones of others. If that's his own opinion then fine. I would rather want hear something about the device, I think the subject of LH Labs practices have been stretched too unimmanigrable length.


what exactly do you expect to hear about a device that was promised but not released!?
And I beg to disagree: there is no 'alleged' part anywhere and LH's practices deserve a lot more.


----------



## musicheaven

Well, what I have seen so far they're about to be released and frankly the design really looks very good.


----------



## audiofrk

musicheaven said:


> At least it was was his own buying experience and not the alleged ones of others. If that's his own opinion then fine. I would rather want hear something about the device, I think the subject of LH Labs practices have been stretched too unimmanigrable length.




I have a geek 450. I preordered the the v2 then cancelled it. I know people I've met at meets that have backed the wave and pulse that have shared their bad experiences with me. No products have been released which is what I was talking about. Since info is scarce I was just reflecting on what another member said, I posted on both since I thought it was a general comment about the company that makes sense to post and discuss.


----------



## musicheaven

First they have released products, you have a Go 450 so that's one. They have also released Pulses so you can't say in a blind statement that they haven't released anything, that would be lying.

Yes, I do have to admit hey're not the best at communicating but I do get the feeling that they are trying to accommodate, maybe not in their original timeframe, but by eventually delivering. With what I have experienced on IndieGoGo, they are not the first and surely won't be the last, with crowdfunding you've got to expect a sizable amount of risk and potential delays. Not doing so is to be purely making decisions blindfolded. I would say that if the timeframe is not to your liking to definitively avoid that kind of funding at all costs.


----------



## audiofrk

musicheaven said:


> They have also released Pulses so you can't say in a blind statement that they haven't released anything, that would be lying.


 
  
 Wasn't a blind statement and I didn't say that they haven't released anything I said they released some of the pulses. 


audiofrk said:


> the pulse campaign got  $1,174,000  with ??? backers    (delivered to *some*)


 
  
 I'm lying either it is by testimonial of the backers and their own admittance see there time table. http://lhlabs.com/downloads/updates/dianas_production_progress_chart.pdf
  
 just cause you got yours doesn't mean everyone got theirs. 
  
  
 anyways my original post was more for discussion than accusation.  I read nudds post about customers not minding their business practices so I got curious about whether they lost any customers or not but the original amount of bakers is no longer listed. For this reason I went with the monetary amount that they make in the campaigns and tried to explain the difference in supporters from the first campaing and its updated version (they raised similar amounts but have, very different amount of backers) by chalking it up to more expensive options being sold in the newer campaing..


----------



## prot

In LHs defense (never thought I'll be able to say that), looks like they aren't the only ones screwing their backers http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/208625-the-kickstarter-for-shenmue-3-broke-records-because-sony-lied-to-backers. 
Hope this kind of ugliness does not get too widespread, would be a shame to have a great idea like kick&co wasted on the usual marketing fog of lies.


----------



## aarontyson

.


----------



## chartwell85

aarontyson said:


> When I attended Axpona 2015 there were a few vendors that had Geek Pulse's out on display using their products. With in 15m of walking around 2 GP died at the same time.
> 
> Thats all I need to know about LH Labs.
> 
> Other than that LH labs is a train wreck. IMO they need to fire Galvin or muzzle him. He's too over the top and ridiculous at times. They need a good PR and Marketing Team without the owners or executives making things worse.


 

 Thanks for the feedback.
  
 As for the Pulse units on display at AXPONA, only one unit was not working as the vendors source was unable to connect properly.  They were using a portable player, I believe.  
  
 But once again thanks for your feedback.


----------



## rmullins08

musicheaven said:


> The number of backers was as when they stopped taking the pre-order perks last on the V2 campaign, nowhere near the amount initially picked up on the marketplace site. I forgot how many but the number was very reasonable. So I would not be surprised if they could produce them all for them.


 
 I was batch 22 which was scheduled for November.  I inquired with a ticket and they said I should receive mine by mid/late july.


----------



## chartwell85

rmullins08 said:


> I was batch 22 which was scheduled for November.  I inquired with a ticket and they said I should receive mine by mid/late july.


 

 All V2/V2+ orders will have dramatically improved shipping times.  Everything is running incredible smooth with the entire production and fulfillment process.  We're working diligently to make this pre-order event impeccable.


----------



## aarontyson

chartwell85 said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> As for the Pulse units on display at AXPONA, only one unit was not working as the vendors source was unable to connect properly.  They were using a portable player, I believe.
> 
> But once again thanks for your feedback.


 
 Please keep the videos from Larry coming, he's awesome!


----------



## Utopia

chartwell85 said:


> All V2/V2+ orders will have dramatically improved shipping times.  Everything is running incredible smooth with the entire production and fulfillment process.  We're working diligently to make this pre-order event impeccable.


 
  
 Kind of makes me wish I could swap my future vanilla Geek Pulse for a  Geek Out V2+ Infinity...


----------



## germay0653

Finally caved in and perked for a V2 Infinity!  Will most likely have a couple of GO 720's for sale when it arrives in Aug!


----------



## Currawong

chartwell85 said:


> rmullins08 said:
> 
> 
> > I was batch 22 which was scheduled for November.  I inquired with a ticket and they said I should receive mine by mid/late july.
> ...


 

 I'm glad to hear that things are running much smoother with this campaign. I'm actually considering getting one given the performance of my GO1000.


----------



## sahmen

currawong said:


> I'm glad to hear that things are running much smoother with this campaign. I'm actually considering getting one given the performance of my GO1000.


 
 Talking about the GO1000, how does it compare with the GO v2?  I have read a lot of comparisons of the GO450 and the v2, but not of GO1000, and the V2...  How much better will the v2 be over the GO 1000, in terms of the difference in sq one might hear on a headphone?


----------



## Currawong

@sahmen  I have no idea to be honest. Some impressions have the v2 as much better. When the first firmware update was released for the original, it became something I'd be more inclined to recommend than a O2/ODAC rig, due to what seems to be far better engineering and sound quality. I had a serious conversation with them at CanJam SoCal about all the issues they've had with their campaigns, so if the result of everything is that they've got their production together to the same degree they've got their engineering together then I'm all for getting one myself.


----------



## tvnosaint

I can't believe I may get it before the pulse or wave. Looking forward to it. I opted for the vanilla one so I wouldn't be on hold for as long. I was really interested in the plus and infinity options.... But a little impatient.


----------



## musicheaven

I've heard the Go 1k and was blown away with its performance. If they have improved with the V2, it could only go up. With the current delivery and production state of affair I may cave in.


----------



## prot

currawong said:


> @sahmen
> I have no idea to be honest. Some impressions have the v2 as much better. When the first firmware update was released for the original, it became something I'd be more inclined to recommend than a O2/ODAC rig, due to what seems to be far better engineering and sound quality. I had a serious conversation with them at CanJam SoCal about all the issues they've had with their campaigns, so if the result of everything is that they've got their production together to the same degree they've got their engineering together then I'm all for getting one myself.




It's true, after the SoCal meet Light Harmonic only screwed about 5000 pre-orders. Serious progress compared with the tens of thousands from the Pulse/Wave campaigns. Already feeling sorry for LH because it sounds like they are going old and slow... or maybe someone cancelled their vitamins pre-orders. But to be fair to LH, their engineering skills were already surpassed ... by their fascinating pre-order-cancelling skills.





chartwell85 said:


> All V2/V2+ orders will have dramatically improved shipping times.  Everything is running incredible smooth with the entire production and fulfillment process.  We're working diligently to make this pre-order event impeccable.




That is a bit too real/true for a typical marketing communique, but congrats that you only got one little word a bit skewed ... as in "Everything is running incredibl*y empty* with the entire production and fulfillment process". That may be a bit eerie but it tends to happen after you cancel ~90% of the customers during your "*impeccable* pre-order event". And since you seem to be the only LH representative around here, how about telling us the precise number of brutally cancelled pre-orders!? Maybe those 5000 & 90% numbers that we extrapolated around here are very wrong and you could post another inspiring marketing message like "another great success for LH: this time we only cancelled 75% of pre-orders".

Also, could you please tell your Fish colleague to stop sending me emails about some sort of product of his imagination? Maybe he somehow forgot that only a few weeks ago he sent me two-three "pay right now or else" ultimatums and then cancelled my pre-order. For some funny reason, I did not forget that.

That would be the pleasant business-side of my Light Harmonic Geek V2 impressions. But enough about business, I'm sure everyone wants to read some *Light Harmonic Geek V2 Sound Impressions*.

Here's a holistic sound impression about my entire Light Harmonic experience (that's of course about my ears only and YMMV):
The *bass* did sound kinda sweaty-wet and extremely greedy ... it was basically just deep "money, more money" growls.
The *mids* were simply not there ... absolutely no midground ... but it was not exactly a balanced affair so it's ok.
The *treble/highs* were very aggressive and ear piercing ... imagine frequent "pay now, faster, faster" high-pitch yells ... and it got exponentially louder & louder every time I asked them to keep their own pre-order promises&terms or go yell at the next table. In Light Harmonic's defense, one should indeed yell very loud if he wants the whole world to hear. Mission accomplished I would say.

The truly funny part though is that just a few weeks after they cancel you, some LH guy sends you a video of himself saying something like "dude, remember when I tried to screw you? ... that did sound so cool ... here's how I would like to screw you again ... please let me show you how much better we got"

Good luck and god bless everyone!
(LH people not included, I probably just forgot them)


P.S.
I am very sorry if this sounds very different from what everyone expects in an "impressions" thread. My Light Harmonic experience was also very different from my all other purchase experiences ... seriously, never in my entire life have I had such a bad one ... even the vendors in mega-over-crowded bazaars in the poorest countries on earth were better organized and more reliable (actually, this comparison is very insulting to them, please accept my humble apologies guys)

Unfortunately, I am not some isolated, "crap happens" case, Light Harmonic did this to *thousands* of people ... and not for the first time!

Trying to look at the bright side, if you still kept your order, I guess you can be thankful to all of us who were cancelled ... who knows, maybe LH is indeed capable to deliver ~10% of the promised devices with only a few weeks/months of delays.

P.S.2
This will prolly be my last post around here. Made enough noise already and if anyone still thinks that Light Harmonic's treatment of customers is ok, I have nothing against their 'happiness'.

Edited (see post below): I do not see any member-of-the-trade marks for users on the mobile/smartphone interface ... anyway, my bad I guess ... another mistake like this and it's all gonna be my fault


----------



## rmullins08

prot said:


> And since you seem to be a LH representative in disguise around here (btw, is that allowed!?),


 
  
 Right under his username is
  
 Member of the Trade: Light Harmonic / LH Labs
  
 Nothing hidden there


----------



## Head1

rmullins08 said:


> Right under his username is
> 
> Member of the Trade: Light Harmonic / LH Labs
> 
> Nothing hidden there


 
 That's true but there was another username (a few posts back) who wanted to censor this thread of all discussion concerning the LH business. So you have to wonder who is posting here and whether they have vested interests.


----------



## chartwell85

prot said:


> It's true, after the SoCal meet Light Harmonic only screwed about 5000 pre-orders. Serious progress compared with the tens of thousands from the Pulse/Wave campaigns. Already feeling sorry for LH because it sounds like they are going old and slow... or maybe someone cancelled their vitamins pre-orders. But to be fair to LH, their engineering skills were already surpassed ... by their fascinating pre-order-cancelling skills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hey Prot,
  
 Thanks again for the feedback.
  
 If you'd like to stop receiving emails from Gavin, you can unsubscribe via the link in the email you received.  I've attached an example below.


----------



## musicheaven

It's not censored, it's just that it's getting old and frankly I have heard it all and to be honest it's getting tiring to see people bashing a vendor. There are a few recourses one can take, for example avoid them if you really feel strongly about it. How would you feel if someone would constantly bash you in public? If you want to do something, do something constructive; give those guys your thoughts, according to you, how you feel they should run their business but be respectful and stop tongue lashing. Other than that, I am interested in the Go V2, can't wait to see how it'll perform, that's for me why I subscribed to this thread.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

musicheaven said:


> It's not censored, it's just that it's getting old and frankly I have heard it all and to be honest it's getting tiring to see people bashing a vendor. There are a few recourses one can take, for example avoid them if you really feel strongly about it. How would you feel if someone would constantly bash you in public? If you want to do something, do something constructive; give those guys your thoughts, according to you, how you feel they should run their business but be respectful and stop tongue lashing. Other than that, I am interested in the Go V2, can't wait to see how it'll perform, that's for me why I subscribed to this thread.




People's concerns with LHs business and marketing decisions have been well documented in this thread. It is time to move on...

@chartwell85 has larry locked down which battery he will use for V2+? User replaceable??


----------



## d1sturb3d

Just want to say this prot 

I seriously lol'd at the impressions, thanks for the laugh


----------



## bhazard

They say the V2 is shipping, but is the V2+ shipping as well?
  
 I originally backed the Geek Stream, so I'm hoping I get the V2+ before people who pre-ordered. If not, that would be a huge slap in the face.


----------



## bozoskeletonz

Brace your face for a slappin'


----------



## sahmen

currawong said:


> @sahmen  I have no idea to be honest. Some impressions have the v2 as much better. When the first firmware update was released for the original, it became something I'd be more inclined to recommend than a O2/ODAC rig, due to what seems to be far better engineering and sound quality. I had a serious conversation with them at CanJam SoCal about all the issues they've had with their campaigns, so if the result of everything is that they've got their production together to the same degree they've got their engineering together then I'm all for getting one myself.


 
 Thanks.  I also have the GO 1000, and am intrigued by the GO v2, but I think I can wait until they're released and widely reviewed before deciding whether to take the plunge or not.  This is mostly because I would like to avoid the headaches and uncertainties surrounding the much discussed pre-ordering process.


----------



## Larry Ho

bhazard said:


> They say the V2 is shipping, but is the V2+ shipping as well?
> 
> I originally backed the Geek Stream, so I'm hoping I get the V2+ before people who pre-ordered. If not, that would be a huge slap in the face.


 
 Of course you will get it before them. PCBs are ready. We are finalizing the 3D printed chassis. Almost there... And don't laugh, they are finalizing the user manual too. Packing will come in next week. (So basically I'm the lucky one who only need to worry the things "on board")
  
 Cheers,


----------



## bhazard

Awesome! I love my GO1000, so I can only imagine how good the v2+ will be while connected to my phone.


----------



## prot

Aw





bhazard said:


> Awesome! I love my GO1000, so I can only imagine how good the v2+ will be while connected to my phone.




Awesome. 
 ... oh wait, you already knew that


----------



## cxb1

Wonderful to see you here Larry: you can be proud of V2. I'm looking forward to seeing my V2+.
  
 Could you please put the pin-outs of the TRRS (etc) into the User Manual, as a number of us will need to cable up to headphone connectors?
 Regards


----------



## AustinValentine

cxb1 said:


> Could you please put the pin-outs of the TRRS (etc) into the User Manual, as a number of us will need to cable up to headphone connectors?
> Regards


 
  
 This. (And great first post!)


----------



## musicheaven

Same than the Wave


----------



## pearljam50000

I would like to see a Geek Out V2 vs Apogee Groove, these are two top notch DAC\amp, for about the same price.


----------



## Lceaucx

Has anyone actually got their shipping notice for the Geek out v2 or v2 infinity yet? They say they've begun shipping, but I wonder how many units have actually gone out?


----------



## sahmen

What are the advantages of getting the GO V2+ version instead of the V2?  I know that the V2 is battery powered, but what advantages come with that? My GO 1000 runs okay without any battery, and that is why I'm trying to understand the advantages of having the battery--especially the sonic advantages. Will the V2+ necessarily sound better than the V2?


----------



## Exit

sahmen said:


> What are the advantages of getting the GO V2+ version instead of the V2?  I know that the V2 is battery powered, but what advantages come with that? My GO 1000 runs okay without any battery, and that is why I'm trying to understand the advantages of having the battery--especially the sonic advantages. Will the V2+ necessarily sound better than the V2?



V2+ is for on-the-go use like for phones or tablets. As geek out drains the battety of mobile devices quickly, you'll need that V2's external battery. There is no difference in sound though, i think.


----------



## sahmen

exit said:


> V2+ is for on-the-go use like for phones or tablets. As geek out drains the battety of mobile devices quickly, you'll need that V2's external battery. There is no difference in sound though, i think.


 
 Thanks


----------



## tvnosaint

My V2 is en route . Shipped yesterday . Can't wait. Vibro and 560 are itching


----------



## vhsownsbeta

tvnosaint said:


> My V2 is en route . Shipped yesterday . Can't wait. Vibro and 560 are itching




Awesome news. Batch?


----------



## chartwell85

tvnosaint said:


> My V2 is en route . Shipped yesterday . Can't wait. Vibro and 560 are itching


 

 Nice!! Happy to hear!


----------



## tvnosaint

I don't remember which batch. Sorry.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

zerodeefex said:


> Just got my production unit today and I've been putting it through it's paces. Significantly reduced noise floor and way better sound. I'll add the leck and compare against the SE later, but I think we have a winner here.


 

 Vanilla 2? Look forward to more impressions and that comparison


----------



## sahmen

So I caved, and jumped on the V2+ pre-order wagon today.  My "perk" is called "Early bird [#4]"...  I wonder what that implies with regard to the ETA of my unit.  I know they've begun shipping out now, and given that I got on board just today, I am not expecting any miraculously rapid delivery time.  I just want a reasonable estimate, and I'd be grateful if anyone can help me with that.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## zerodeefex

vhsownsbeta said:


> zerodeefex said:
> 
> 
> > Just got my production unit today and I've been putting it through it's paces. Significantly reduced noise floor and way better sound. I'll add the leck and compare against the SE later, but I think we have a winner here.
> ...


 
  
 Infinity actually as I use the 450mW output the most (I use the device as a DAC to my Leckerton). 
  
 So far I think the Infinity may win. The femtos in the SE take a long time to stabilize, though, so I need to set up two stations side by side and let them both warm up for a while.


----------



## chartwell85

sahmen said:


> So I caved, and jumped on the V2+ pre-order wagon today.  My "perk" is called "Early bird [#4]"...  I wonder what that implies with regard to the ETA of my unit.  I know they've begun shipping out now, and given that I got on board just today, I am not expecting any miraculously rapid delivery time.  I just want a reasonable estimate, and I'd be grateful if anyone can help me with that.
> 
> Thanks.


 

 All V2+ orders will be shipped by the end of August.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

zerodeefex said:


> Infinity actually as I use the 450mW output the most (I use the device as a DAC to my Leckerton).
> 
> So far I think the Infinity may win. The femtos in the SE take a long time to stabilize, though, so I need to set up two stations side by side and let them both warm up for a while.




They are shipping Infinities already? That's awesome!

I will be using V2SE with Uptone Regen so it will always be powered on...


----------



## uncola

So I'm probably going to use the v2 as a dac.. will the unbalanced 3.5mm in 1000ma mode give 2V and the balanced 3.5mm give 4V?  or both give 4V?


----------



## cxb1

I believe SE is 2v and balanced is 4v at 1000mW setting. There's a YouTube of Larry Ho showing off the v2 through test gear: some pretty amazing figures turn up.


----------



## sahmen

chartwell85 said:


> All V2+ orders will be shipped by the end of August.


 
 Cool!  I think I can live with that.


----------



## cxb1

Look, it's been 14 hours since your last post, and still no review!!!
 We're here (Pommieland) hopping from foot to foot.
 Please don't keep us waiting.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Regards.


----------



## tvnosaint

got the v2 and just plugged in in after the necessary driver upgrade. first impression, it makes the 450 sound bright and thin by comparison. A much better synergy with the he-560. I can imagine it is for the Q701 as well. A much more relaxed presentation with a big solid bass. oddly I don't think its any louder than the 450 was with the 560. But then again its been on for 15 minutes. after burn in I may notice the volume a little more. could be that the loudest part of the signature before was the upper mids and that is not the case here. much more balanced with a tilt towards the warm yet some how at least as detailed. its a big improvement. I can hardly wait to hear it with the darker ZMF vibro. A desire which is about to come to fruition as the wife will not tolerate the 560s generous volume to the environment. So in short, better bass quality and quality a less aggressive high end while retaining the detail . Im also getting a greater sense of depth of soundstage and realism of tone. so far this thing is a winner.


----------



## DecentLevi

+1. It seems like LH may be making progress in meeting deadlines, and genuinely positive reviews from real users are coming in about the performance of the v2.
  
 (notwithstanding whether or not their upper management has made any progress with customer service skills and ability to admit fault). And yes I believe these reviews are from real users


----------



## Larry Ho

cxb1 said:


> I believe SE is 2v and balanced is 4v at 1000mW setting. There's a YouTube of Larry Ho showing off the v2 through test gear: some pretty amazing figures turn up.


 
 You are right.


----------



## tvnosaint

day 2 a change of music has revealed beautiful texture from the 560 and v2 combo. more space, greater dynamics and even more authority on the bass. still, the sound is very balanced in this set up. Timbre and realism are astonishing for its footprint. one of these days i'll get a balanced cable to utilize this gear to its maximum. for now its very impressive as a portable SE solution. Most of my listening takes place on the porch with a laptop so a portable of this caliber is greatly appreciated.,


----------



## audiofrk

larry ho said:


> You are right.


 

 Larry I have a question about the topology of the circuit.  I was looking at the diagram you posted on the wave campaign and it seems that when you say balance you are talking about the headphone output.  I think the diagram shows that the wave (any thats not a xd) has a single ended analog signal (I/V + LPF)  that is then split to balance signal for the headphone output.  I was wondering if this is true for the v2 (I read somewhere that they have similar analog stages).  You said (in a youtube video) that you are shorting the neg signal to the single ended output of the v2, why not just bypass the signal splitter? 
  
 If so for those using this as a dac for an external amp do you recommend using the single ended output (shorted neg from split signal) or balance output (split single ended dac output)?


----------



## tvnosaint

Question: does the original GO work with the 2.29 driver? I read in the manual v2 needed the new driver. I don't want to damage the 450.


----------



## uncola

I'm using my go450 with the new driver, works the same as before.  windows 8.1
 edit:  think I had to unplug, reboot, replug once after install.. can't remember though


----------



## pearljam50000

Whats new in 2.29 for Geek Out V1?


----------



## Dithyrambes

tvnosaint said:


> day 2 a change of music has revealed beautiful texture from the 560 and v2 combo. more space, greater dynamics and even more authority on the bass. still, the sound is very balanced in this set up. Timbre and realism are astonishing for its footprint. one of these days i'll get a balanced cable to utilize this gear to its maximum. for now its very impressive as a portable SE solution. Most of my listening takes place on the porch with a laptop so a portable of this caliber is greatly appreciated.,


 
 Hmm that's really good to hear! I wonder how it compares to the Ifi micro iDsd/he-560 pairing. I have a V2+ coming but I wonder if the difference between them are more than just the battery.


----------



## tvnosaint

I didn't want to wait the extra time for the V2+. I didn't know they were gonna be so fast with it. Besides all I wanted was a more powerful amp for the he-560 and Vibro to use with a pc on my porch. the battery pack and expanded portability/versatility is not necessary for my uses. I don't really listen that closely around town. It just isn't smart. Times we live in. I don't know about the ifi. this town doesn't go far beyond the Beats. No community for hifi to speak of. Butt load of live music though.


----------



## cxb1

Speaking as a tourist, I thought New Orleans live music one of its main attractions! With a wide selection, too.
 I'm a v2+ guy, so it was with some interest, that I read the application notes for the Op amps in the V2. http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/tpa6120a2.pdf  I think the battery will help to deliver higher skew rates, perhaps more attacking bass.
  
 There's some indication that the op amps might drive loads down to 8-16 ohms, so I'd be interested to know if they would drive standard speakers at low volumes, eg at the 1w level - desktop monitors perhaps.


----------



## tvnosaint

cxb1 said:


> Speaking as a tourist, I thought New Orleans live music one of its main attractions! With a wide selection, too.
> I'm a v2+ guy, so it was with some interest, that I read the application notes for the Op amps in the V2. http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/tpa6120a2.pdf  I think the battery will help to deliver higher skew rates, perhaps more attacking bass.
> 
> There's some indication that the op amps might drive loads down to 8-16 ohms, so I'd be interested to know if they would drive standard speakers at low volumes, eg at the 1w level - desktop monitors perhaps.


 Live Music is a lot of fun down here. But headphone people don't seem to share much if they are here. A producer here once told me " a little secret , use bad speakers for your mix and your final mix will sound awesome" I just stared incredulously. That dudes mixes sucked.
I haven't experimented with either geek product. My home stereo is fine like it is. Quad stuff. Not the els but I like it.


----------



## doublea71

decentlevi said:


> +1. It seems like LH may be making progress in meeting deadlines, and genuinely positive reviews from real users are coming in about the performance of the v2.
> 
> (notwithstanding whether or not their upper management has made any progress with customer service skills and ability to admit fault). And yes I believe these reviews are from real users


 

 I think they're getting better even though updates still come in drips and drabs. I opened a ticket to change my shipping address and Gina took care of it within 24 hours - she was a good hire for LH. And yes, the feedback on the V2 has been stellar, so I'm very optimistic about how the Wave will sound.


----------



## cxb1

I don't think this has been discussed before: can anyone tell me about grounding or earthing on the V2 and V2+ ? I'm thinking about 2 things mainly: is the USB input ground used as the main ground point? If I'm using an XLR4 connector (which has 4 signal wires and a screen connection) to my balanced headphones, where does the cable screen actually go to - the TRRS connector is only 4-way, not 5? Or doesn't it matter because the levels are relatively high on the output side?


----------



## miceblue

Can anyone explain why the GO V2 (USB-powered) measures better than the GO V2+ (battery powered)?

[video]https://youtu.be/2H48mtKT62s?t=2m30s[/video]


[video]https://youtu.be/Imv5-OhQbZI?t=1m49s[/video]


----------



## Khragon

miceblue said:


> Can anyone explain why the GO V2 (USB-powered) measures better than the GO V2+ (battery powered)?


 
  
 Maybe they're using different "fudge" factors.


----------



## GoldenGate

Anything more portable would be nice for me. I hardly reach for my gear ,but trying to get back into it. My O2 has been collecting a lot of dust.


----------



## tfischer

miceblue said:


> Can anyone explain why the GO V2 (USB-powered) measures better than the GO V2+ (battery powered)?


 
  
 I think that the THD measurements of the V2 were just plain wrong in the V2 video. If you listen to Larry talking about the THD measurements in the video, he says:
  
 "This one is extremely balanced, extremely nice,_ it’s too good, so don’t worry about it._"
  
 I believe that Larry realized that something wasn't right with the THD measurements as he was being filmed, and the "it's too good, so don't worry about it" can be translated to "oops! something's wrong here with these THD measurements, so pay no attention to them". The way that Gavin pulls the camera away from the screen and laughs under his breath right after Larry says this makes me believe that he also realized or understood from what Larry was saying was that the measurements weren't right.
  
 tom


----------



## zerodeefex

goldengate said:


> Anything more portable would be nice for me. I hardly reach for my gear ,but trying to get back into it. My O2 has been collecting a lot of dust.


 
 I'm really happy with my unit for what it's worth. I've been enjoying it for a while now and it's definitely become the rig I carry ALL the time.


----------



## Larry Ho

miceblue said:


> Can anyone explain why the GO V2 (USB-powered) measures better than the GO V2+ (battery powered)?


 

 Well... The first Geek Out V2 video's THD performance is really 'too good'. For 20 log (0.00085%) , we are talking around -100dB @ 45K Hz. Which is really far better than the normal specifications we set for. Why this 'lucky ball' happened?  In this case, I believe that is related to analog components and a perfect match. (Sorry, I don't know which lucky guy got that board)
  
 As a norm, Geek Out V2+ will be quieter than Geek Out V2. And the THD performance of the sample Geek Out V2+ here is no short of top region too. (-93dB @ 45KHz)


----------



## miceblue

larry ho said:


> Well... The first Geek Out V2 video's THD performance is really 'too good'. For 20 log (0.00085%) , we are talking around -100dB @ 45K Hz. Which is really far better than the normal specifications we set for. Why this 'lucky ball' happened?  In this case, I believe that is related to analog components and a perfect match. (Sorry, I don't know which lucky guy got that board)
> 
> As a norm, Geek Out V2+ will be quieter than Geek Out V2. And the THD performance of the sample Geek Out V2+ here is no short of top region too. (-93dB @ 45KHz)



Ah I see. Thanks for explaining that Larry!
That person is going to be super lucky, hahaha.


----------



## tvnosaint

I think that might be here Mine is dead ass silent. Loving this V2. Ridiculous bass with he-560 and q701and makes the ZMF vibro shake. Beautiful imaging with a nice presentation. Sucks you right in to the middle of the music.


----------



## Thenewguy007

Since hearing about this ever since I wanted a portable amp, I became very interested.
  
 How would the amp on this compare to a Schiit Asgard 2 desktop amp?
 Would it be a huge downgrade, even though this is supposed to be a class A amp?
  
 Also anyone tried this & the OPPO HA-2 out?
  
  
 I particularly interested in the better soundstage & imaging.


----------



## mattering

I currently have the GO720 from the original Kickstarter campaign. Is the upgrade to the GO V2 worth it?


----------



## doublea71

mattering said:


> I currently have the GO720 from the original Kickstarter campaign. Is the upgrade to the GO V2 worth it?


 

 From what I've read, it sounds like it is - there's a high level of enthusiasm for V2. Someone with first-hand knowledge should respond to your question soon, I think.


----------



## Thenewguy007

D'oh, just double checked now & this isn't out yet, is it?
  
 No wonder there are so few reviews & comparisons of this device.


----------



## chartwell85

thenewguy007 said:


> D'oh, just double checked now & this isn't out yet, is it?
> 
> No wonder there are so few reviews & comparisons of this device.


 

 It's been shipping for the past few weeks.


----------



## Thenewguy007

chartwell85 said:


> It's been shipping for the past few weeks.


 
  
 So what's the word on them?
 What do they compare favorably with?


----------



## tvnosaint

Just back through the thread for some impressions


----------



## Thenewguy007

Read the few positive impressions, still don't know if it is better than the standard O2/ODAC or a Magi/Modi stack everyone recomends.
  
 I have a Schiit Asgard 2 right now & would like to know if this would be a upgrade/downgrade/equal from it?


----------



## doublea71

There's another website that apparently isn't allowed to be mentioned on head-fi and several members over there had very nice things to say about it. They are very blunt if they don't like something, too.


----------



## bhazard

thenewguy007 said:


> Read the few positive impressions, still don't know if it is better than the standard O2/ODAC or a Magi/Modi stack everyone recomends.
> 
> I have a Schiit Asgard 2 right now & would like to know if this would be a upgrade/downgrade/equal from it?


 
 GO V1 handily beat the magni/modi stack to me. V2 should be way better.


----------



## tvnosaint

^^ it is better. As far as the Asgard combo, I think it depends on the hps you're driving. Some I like better with the v2 some with my lyr. But....big but , I'm using killer tubes. With standard tubes the V2 all day. It's quite heavy on the bass, too much for the vibros, but I like it anyway . It stomps with the 560,q701,focals


----------



## DecentLevi

Hello guys, I've asked this on the v2+ thread but I'm also asking here, just in case anybody has experience with directly this trying the v2:
  
 * *Is it useful / necessary to connect this to another amp? *While the v2 already has an internal amp, I'm interested to see if connecting it to another amp (be it mid or hi class, etc.) would further refine the sound? I mean this has a very good DAC and I already have some very good amps so I'm wondering how well a good amp can bump up the sonic performance at all?
  
 ** Also regarding usage as an amp-only*: Is it pretty much just plug & play so that you can connect it to your device via 3.5mm audio cable to utilize this as an amp, like if your digital connection isn't compatible - then would you need to press a few buttons or something to change it to this mode? And in what way does this refine the sound as an amp only?
  
 Thanks much


----------



## eliwankenobi

It is not necessary to connect this to an external amp unless you have very difficult to drive headphones, like some older planar magnetic headphones, and even then, you'll get good volume. The 1 watt amp inside this thing is known to have powered even proper speaker, albeit very very efficient ones, but still impressive.

Now the Geek Out only accepts sound through its digital USB interface. It doesnt have analog inputs to use it as an external amp for other devices


----------



## cxb1

I don't think the OP is making the assumptions you do: he is asking about connection to external amps - whether these drive headphones or loudspeakers, isn't stated. Obviously, if an external amplifier is needed, it's not going to be able to improve on the SQ of the v2 op amp, as it is in series with it, but can be used to power more powerful speakers, or may be used simply because of the convenience.
  
 While I have no idea myself about the practical effect of connecting the v2 (headphone) output(s) to an amplifier (as I haven't received my v2+ yet), I would expect an output that's rated at 0.47ohms output impedance and 2v (4v balanced) to pretty well match the line-in input of an amplifier - though there's an impedance mismatch, it may not affect the v2 output characteristics. It's difficult to say, maybe someone else can comment. The spec for the TI opamp IC http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/tpa6120a2.pdf does mention some instability if capacitance is found on the output, but again, I have no idea if this might make any specific amplifier connection incompatible.


----------



## cat6man

can anyone tell us what batch they received or know which  batch is shipping now?


----------



## cat6man

rmullins08 said:


> I was batch 22 which was scheduled for November.  I inquired with a ticket and they said I should receive mine by mid/late july.


 
  
@rmullins08
  
 i am also around that  batch.
 did you receive yours yet, or a shipping notification?


----------



## rmullins08

Nope, haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## uncola

I'm batch 21, haven't gotten yet. According to the schedule all preorderers should have it by the end of this month right? Woo not long


----------



## cxb1

uncola said:


> I'm batch 21, haven't gotten yet. According to the schedule all preorderers should have it by the end of this month right? Woo not long


 

 The latest schedule seems to show that a) V2 schedule is now complete by end August, b) with v2+ complete by end of September. On these products, LHLabs appear to be on track, or in advance of their original schedules, either because their output is higher or because of a real drop in confirmed orders as a result of their pulling the pre-orders - or a combination of both factors. The other factor, I feel, is that I haven't really seen v2 make a splash outside of some narrow audiophile/headphone-fi meets.


----------



## cat6man

cxb1 said:


> The latest schedule seems to show that a) V2 schedule is now complete by end August, b) with v2+ complete by end of September. On these products, LHLabs appear to be on track, or in advance of their original schedules, either because their output is higher or because of a real drop in confirmed orders as a result of their pulling the pre-orders - or a combination of both factors. The other factor, I feel, is that I haven't really seen v2 make a splash outside of some narrow audiophile/headphone-fi meets.


 
  
 do you have a link to the 'latest' schedule info?  are there dates per batch?


----------



## rmullins08

cxb1 said:


> The latest schedule seems to show that a) V2 schedule is now complete by end August, b) with v2+ complete by end of September. On these products, LHLabs appear to be on track, or in advance of their original schedules, either because their output is higher or because of a real drop in confirmed orders as a result of their pulling the pre-orders - or a combination of both factors. The other factor, I feel, is that I haven't really seen v2 make a splash outside of some narrow audiophile/headphone-fi meets.


 
  
 I believe the output is higher, but the drop in confirmed orders has to be a huge factor.
  
 I reserved under Batch 22, which would mean there were between 2,700-2,899 reservations before I made mine.
  
 With *$357,262 *raised in the IGG campain, if every single reservation was for a V2 that was reserved, that only gets you 1,587.83 orders.  That total amount raised also includes the V2+, and all other variations, accessories, combo deals, so it wasn't just 1,587 V2s
  


cat6man said:


> do you have a link to the 'latest' schedule info?  are there dates per batch?


 
  
 I think the original batch thing was thrown out the window as there had to have been a decent amount of people who dropped off when they required payment well ahead of what we were interpreting "prior to shipment" to mean.  Considering you can go on LHLabs and reserve a V2 for shipment in August, I would imagine anyone who ordered through IGG will have it in the next few weeks


----------



## cxb1

The LHLabs schedule is under their support tab:
http://lhlabs.com/downloads/updates/dianas_production_progress_chart.pdf
  
 It's not by batch: I think they've completely revamped their batch schedule.


----------



## cat6man

cxb1 said:


> The LHLabs schedule is under their support tab:
> http://lhlabs.com/downloads/updates/dianas_production_progress_chart.pdf
> 
> It's not by batch: I think they've completely revamped their batch schedule.


 
  
 thanks


----------



## uncola

just asked Ghent Audio if they'll make me a 3.5mm trrs to 4pin female xlr cable.. let's see what they say   I sent them the pinout jpeg from this thread.  ordering in anticipation of my go v2 shipping soon!  
 edit: nope they don't have 3.5mm trrs.
 edit 2:  decided to just get a hifiman to 3.5mm trrs cable from a seller on aliexpress.  this seller said they can do trrs, just add a message when buying it
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/1-8m-DIY-hand-made-Hi-end-HIFI-8-Cores-5n-Pcocc-copper-Headphone-Upgrade-Cable/32367805513.html


----------



## bhazard

My V2+ Infinity has shipped


----------



## vhsownsbeta

bhazard said:


> My V2+ Infinity has shipped


 

 Oh damn, that's awesome! What batch did you order from?


----------



## bhazard

vhsownsbeta said:


> Oh damn, that's awesome! What batch did you order from?


 
 Ordered around the first day of the Geek Stream campaign, when it was called that.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

bhazard said:


> Ordered around the first day of the Geek Stream campaign, when it was called that.


----------



## tvnosaint

Customer service for this campaign is very solid. 1st unit failed, 2nd one arrived in a week. No fuss , replaced. New unit burning in.


----------



## rmullins08

That's good.  Still waiting on shipping info for the first.


----------



## rcoleman1

bhazard said:


> My V2+ Infinity has shipped


 
 Please take some pics and give us your thoughts when it arrives!


----------



## vhsownsbeta

tvnosaint said:


> Customer service for this campaign is very solid. 1st unit failed, 2nd one arrived in a week. No fuss , replaced. New unit burning in.


 

 Impressions? What was the issue with the first unit?


----------



## bhazard

rcoleman1 said:


> Please take some pics and give us your thoughts when it arrives!


 
 I actually did take a few pics in the other V2+ thread. No impressions yet because it was defective and wouldn't turn on. The casing is a big step down compared to the V1.
  
 The RMA process has been pretty smooth though. Should have it back in a week or so.


----------



## rcoleman1

bhazard said:


> I actually did take a few pics in the other V2+ thread. No impressions yet because it was defective and wouldn't turn on. The casing is a big step down compared to the V1.
> 
> The RMA process has been pretty smooth though. Should have it back in a week or so.


 
  
  
 Oh ok @bhazard I did see that thread. I guess I was looking for some type of improvement in the casing. I'd like to get a V2+.


----------



## tvnosaint

vhsownsbeta said:


> Impressions? What was the issue with the first unit?


 
 the casing , the jack came loose internally. I had the he 560 with a long adapter straight out initially. that could have contributed to the problem. ive put it on a dongle to reduce the pressure. the case is not as solid as the v1. the sound is an improvement. its more powerful than the 450 I have so it has a more effortless presentation, bigger bass more relaxed treble. im not really doing side by side comparisons as im burning it in. this one seems to be louder than the 1st was. so it may have been faulty at the start. but it sounded great as it burned in.


----------



## rmullins08

Got my shipping notice for the v2. Waiting on the extender


----------



## uncola

What batch were you Mullins? I'm batch 21, when it gets here I'll compare single ended to balanced with my he560. My 3.5mm trrs hifiman cable gets here on wednesday


----------



## rmullins08

I was batch 22.  Paid on IGG on 5/26.
  
Need to get a balanced cable for my Nobles


----------



## Archimago

Got my Geek Out V2 standard edition last week... A few initial impressions:
http://archimago.blogspot.com/2015/08/preview-look-at-light-harmonic-geek-out.html
  
 So far, an enjoyable DAC. Nice power, sound pretty accurate, plastic enclosure not too hot to the touch.


----------



## rcoleman1

Seems like the GO V2 has the potential to be great. I'm just hoping they do something with the casing issues...they're mentioned in every review.


----------



## uncola

nice little review Archimago.  good to see the packaging.  Hope I get a shipping notice soon


----------



## rmullins08

Received mine today.  Have had it going fooling around for 30 minutes or so.
  
 Nicely packaged.  Definitely noticed the manufacturing smell that Archimago mentioned.
  
 The lettering in the case is tough to see at most angles, but isn't really important as the power/filter are easy enough to figure out if as you go along.
  
 Looking forward to getting Teds Head lounge balanced cable for my first balanced experience.


----------



## rmullins08

Just read through the V2+ thread.  Have to say the seems much better to me than people are reporting in that thread.  The material doesn't photograph great.  And I take back my comment about the lettering on the case being tough to read, as that was just lighting in my room.


----------



## AustinValentine

rmullins08 said:


> Just read through the V2+ thread.  Have to say the seems much better to me than people are reporting in that thread.  The material doesn't photograph great.  And I take back my comment about the lettering on the case being tough to read, as that was just lighting in my room.


 
  
 It might just be the photo, but that casing looks quite a bit better than the ones on the previous prototypes I've seen.


----------



## rmullins08

austinvalentine said:


> It might just be the photo, but that casing looks quite a bit better than the ones on the previous prototypes I've seen.


 

 Just received mine today.  I saw some of the photos in the other other thread that definitely looked pretty terrible.  It's definitely a product that can look worse depending on light and angles (the resin has a reflective quality to it).

 I just took that with my phone listening in bed, but I think it looks very good.


----------



## miceblue

A local friend has the GO V2 and it's pretty much kept in a pocket for transport.........there's so much dust in/on it that it's kind of gross.


----------



## bhazard

rmullins08 said:


> Just read through the V2+ thread.  Have to say the seems much better to me than people are reporting in that thread.  The material doesn't photograph great.  And I take back my comment about the lettering on the case being tough to read, as that was just lighting in my room.


 
 That looks much better than my V2+ Infinity casing, which may be a prototype after all.
  
 On your case, the letters are clearly visible. On mine they aren't.


----------



## rcoleman1

Seems like more of a quality control issue than anything.


----------



## JK-47

LH labs notified me that my GOV2 shipped today. I was one of the last people to get in on the Indidegogo capaign at the end of june.
  
 Hope some people have aftermarket cases in the works... Doesn't look all that great, and the dust issue could be a pain..


----------



## uncola

hmm I preordered before the indiegogo campaign.. and one batch 22 guy got his shipping notice.. makes me feel bad as a batch 21 preorder but oh well.  maybe they are shipping by geographical area instead of exact batch #


----------



## sahmen

rmullins08 said:


> Received mine today.  Have had it going fooling around for 30 minutes or so.
> 
> Nicely packaged.  Definitely noticed the manufacturing smell that Archimago mentioned.
> 
> ...


 
 Could you kindly provide a link to the cable, if one is available? Thanks.


----------



## rmullins08

uncola said:


> hmm I preordered before the indiegogo campaign.. and one batch 22 guy got his shipping notice.. makes me feel bad as a batch 21 preorder but oh well.  maybe they are shipping by geographical area instead of exact batch #


 
  
 I was the batch 22 guy.  When did you actually pay in the indiegogo campaign?  They didn't mention anything about whether that would come into play or not, but my guess is the batch thing was a big crock.


----------



## rmullins08

sahmen said:


> rmullins08 said:
> 
> 
> > Received mine today.  Have had it going fooling around for 30 minutes or so.
> ...




I just sent Ted at headphone lounge an email with what my needs were and he did the rest


----------



## sahmen

rmullins08 said:


> I just sent Ted at headphone lounge an email with what my needs were and he did the rest


 
 Thanks for explaining.


----------



## tvnosaint

I hope the fail with mine was quality control. The casing itself is very sturdy. I think having the unit out of my laptop without the dragontail/ extender and a long adapter for the hifimans was too much weight/ torsion on the hp jack. Never had that problem with v1. I now use the dragontail / dongle/ extender everytime. Just to eliminate the possibility of a repeat fracture. As I said before , customer service was stellar in dealing with the problem


----------



## uncola

My 3.5 trrs headphone cable arrived and looks great. I just need my gov2 to ship now


----------



## SearchOfSub

Hello, if I order this now. when can I get it? Thanks. Trying to decide between this and Oppo ha-2. It's going to be used with HE-500.


----------



## AxelCloris

uncola said:


> My 3.5 trrs headphone cable arrived and looks great. I just need my gov2 to ship now


 
  
 Looks nice. I need to track down a 3.5mm to 2.5mm adapter. To make matters difficult, LH Labs/HIFIMAN use a different pin-out on TRRS than ALO/A&K, so I can't use a simple generic adapter. Woo! Thankfully a 3.5mm TRRS to 4-pin XLR is easy to come by with the LH Labs pin-out.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

axelcloris said:


> Looks nice. I need to track down a 3.5mm to 2.5mm adapter. To make matters difficult, LH Labs/HIFIMAN use a different pin-out on TRRS than ALO/A&K, so I can't use a simple generic adapter. Woo! Thankfully a 3.5mm TRRS to 4-pin XLR is easy to come by with the LH Labs pin-out.




I still scratch my head about that design choice...


----------



## SearchOfSub

why don't you just make it plain and simple with no grills. Just solid block with lh labs in small fonts or something. No wavy lines or anything like that


----------



## bhazard

axelcloris said:


> Looks nice. I need to track down a 3.5mm to 2.5mm adapter. To make matters difficult, LH Labs/HIFIMAN use a different pin-out on TRRS than ALO/A&K, so I can't use a simple generic adapter. Woo! Thankfully a 3.5mm TRRS to 4-pin XLR is easy to come by with the LH Labs pin-out.


 
 Where can you find this, and how much?


----------



## AxelCloris

bhazard said:


> Where can you find this, and how much?


 

 Several cable makers are able to make them, price depends on materials used. There's a seller on Amazon that has them for $30. Can't speak to the quality, but it's definitely for sale. Anything designed for HIFIMAN balanced jacks will work with the LH Labs 3.5mm as well, same pin-out.


----------



## bhazard

I'll be able to use my modded 4 pin balanced AKG 7XX on the V2+ Infinity now. Sweet. Didn't think I'd find such a cable.
  
 Very early in, the sound is the best I've heard to date from any DAC/Amp combo under $450 that I've tried. Going balanced will further the gap.


----------



## uncola

I'm excited! Only one to two weeks max til we get it... And my life will be complete. Until the vi dac starts being produced anyway


----------



## uncola

so did everyone get a shipping notice but not post about it?  They said they were going to ship all but 80 units during august and it's the last day of august.  No shipping notice yet for me


----------



## tskinner3

No, mine hasn't shipped yet either.
  
 T


----------



## sheldaze

tskinner3 said:


> No, mine hasn't shipped yet either.
> 
> T


 

 Were you part of the group that pre-ordered?


----------



## Dithyrambes

Lol I have a feeling its probably not going to come until october


----------



## tfischer

Ok, I'm #5 who hasn't received a shipping notice yet. There are apparently 75 others of us out there, somewhere?


----------



## rmullins08

tfischer said:


> Ok, I'm #5 who hasn't received yet a shipping notice. There are apparently 75 others of us out there, somewhere?


 
  
 I'm not one of the people in that group, but I can't resist a good AD gif


----------



## sheldaze

What I was trying to understand is the transition from the people who pre-ordered to the people, like myself, who simply ordered. I was wondering if anyone on the pre-order is still waiting for their shipment notification.


----------



## tfischer

I pre-ordered with the $1 down thing, and then completed the pre-order by contributing the balance on Indiegogo, and I haven't received any shipping notice yet...

tom


----------



## JK-47

I got mine last week. I was in the 4th group of Indiegogo pre-purchases, 2nd last day of campaign.


----------



## pearljam50000

Has anyone compared the V2 to apogee groove?


----------



## cat6man

I found a way to get my GeekOut V2 sent quickly.................I went on vacation, so of course I got the shipping email as soon as I got to the other coast.
  
 The V2 is now part of my car's music server system that uses an Odroid U3 running Ubuntu, the Squeezeplug app to provide a Squeezebox server, USB out to the V2 with single ended output to AUX of car stereo system.
 Odroid also runs a wifi access point and DHCP server and a 2TB portable hard drive. This all fits in my glovebox (with a fan) so is totally concealed.
 Music selection is via Squeezer app on my android phone.
  
 For those running squeezeplug or some other unix computer server, the squeezelite option line change (i.e. "SLOPTIONS") is
  
 front:CARD=G10,DEV=0   <==== note this is not the same as for geekout v1 or v1.5 firmware.
  
 which you can discover by runniing the command 
  
 squeezelite -l
  
 after telnet into the ubuntu (or other) linux system.
  
 As for sound, TBD as I just installed it this afternoon, replacing a V1 that moves down the food chain to my outdoor/patio system.
 In a quick 5 minute check, I greatly preferred the 'time' mode vs. the 'frequency' mode and the soudstage difference was huge.
  
 Have to do some driving to/from work this week and get a handle on the V2.
  
 I'll do a comparison to the V1 when I get my V2+ (which I'll use in my travel system), hopefully soon (or maybe I should schedule another vacation so it will be shipped sooner)


----------



## cat6man

how sensitive do you folks find the GO v2 with respect to input jitter of the usb source?
 i'm wondering if the performance might be improved with something like the AQ jitterbug.
  
 Since I'm using what is probably a pretty noisy usb source (Odroid U3 running ubuntu, cost ~70 dollars), I plan to order a jitterbug.
  
 Just wondering if anyone has has played around with this combination?


----------



## SearchOfSub

I have the Jitterbug and tried it with/without Dragonfly V1.2 and liked it better without. It's kinda strange because at first you put it in your chain and soundstage gets a bit wide and deeper so you think it's worth it - but after a day or so you go back to being without it, you realize how much it takes away from intimacy. Like everything aren't as present, and it takes out emotion of music. It rather adds a veil to the sound. But it does give deeper and wider soundstage. Kinda strange but this is going back tommorow. I liked it better without. As far as cleaning up signal, it does slightly, but I'd rather have more distortion than what it does. Not worth it imo.


----------



## sheldaze

For those of you still waiting for shipment, I can only comment from my perspective. I placed my order on August 2, after the pre-order option was closed. I have an estimated delivery date of September 2.
  
 I would like to compare three different DAC/AMP options, but I am still waiting for CEntrance DACportHD to become available. The other two are the Geek Out v2 and the Apogee Groove.


----------



## uncola

What I was in preorder batch 21. A guy in batch 22 got his shipped and some people who didn't preorder are getting theirs shipped? I'm going to give lh labs the benefit of the doubt and hope they are shipping them so fast that they are being shipped in random order. Do you guys think I should open a ticket?


----------



## sheldaze

uncola said:


> What I was in preorder batch 21. A guy in batch 22 got his shipped and some people who didn't preorder are getting theirs shipped? I'm going to give lh labs the benefit of the doubt and hope they are shipping them so fast that they are being shipped in random order. Do you guys think I should open a ticket?


 

 I'm going to guess the shipments are happening "so fast" part. I've been following this thread, but had no clue where things were regarding the pre-orders. I still think you'll need to give them a week to catch up.


----------



## tfischer

Just to add my data point: I put my $1 down for a standard Geek Out V2 in batch 25, and then paid up the rest via Indiegogo on May 21st.
  
 I'm not sure that there is any real rhyme or reason to LHLabs' shipping schedules, if Sheldaze placed an order after the Indiegogo "pre-order" campaign finished, but is getting the v2 delivered tomorrow...


----------



## Khragon

uncola said:


> What I was in preorder batch 21. A guy in batch 22 got his shipped and some people who didn't preorder are getting theirs shipped? I'm going to give lh labs the benefit of the doubt and hope they are shipping them so fast that they are being shipped in random order. Do you guys think I should open a ticket?


 
 Open the ticket, let see what they have to say.  If they can't do the simple task of sending the units out the those that got inline first, they shouldn't be doing business.


----------



## Za Warudo

khragon said:


> Open the ticket, let see what they have to say.  If they can't do the simple task of sending the units out the those that got inline first, they shouldn't be doing business.


 

 Well, I was one of the original backers in their 2013 Pulse campaign, and have still not received my Pulse yet, despite seeing plenty of other people who backed them get theirs already.  They have repeated pushed back their estimated delivery date by several months each time.  The 15% of the undelivered Pulse on their project status document should be delivered by August, unsurprisingly it has not been updated since July 4th (I was originally told I would get it by March).  This kind of stuff (awful communication, constant failure to deliver on their commitments while constantly rolling out new crowdfunding campaigns and projects, quality control and design issues, bait and switch marketing tactics) has been happening to most of their products.  I have no idea why people keep giving them money, except to show you the kind of stuff you can get away with running a business.


----------



## rschoi75

za warudo said:


> Well, I was one of the original backers in their 2013 Pulse campaign, and have still not received my Pulse yet, despite seeing plenty of other people who backed them get theirs already.  They have repeated pushed back their estimated delivery date by several months each time.  The 15% of the undelivered Pulse on their project status document should be delivered by August, unsurprisingly it has not been updated since July 4th (I was originally told I would get it by March).  This kind of stuff (awful communication, constant failure to deliver, quality control and design issues, bait and switch marketing tactics) has been happening to most of their products.  I have no idea why people keep giving them money, except to show you the kind of stuff you can get away with running a business.


 
  
 Yup. Still waiting on my pulse too.
  
 LH Labs has also pretty much killed their forum, so it's anyone's guess as to what they're doing over there. Communication practices from that company is a joke at best. I swear that company suffers from a case of split personality. They make fantastically hi-tech products, but can't keep a simple list of orders organized. They have obviously never heard of the concept of "KISS" - Keep it simple stupid.
  
 Also, don't dare talk bad about them on the "other" competing headphone forum. There's a particular mod there that's buddy buddy with the LH execs, and will defend, delete, ban you if you dare to question LH Labs products.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

uncola said:


> What I was in preorder batch 21. A guy in batch 22 got his shipped and some people who didn't preorder are getting theirs shipped? I'm going to give lh labs the benefit of the doubt and hope they are shipping them so fast that they are being shipped in random order. Do you guys think I should open a ticket?




I recieved shipping info for my batch 4 unit a few days ago so I think the order is random...


----------



## rmullins08

uncola said:


> What I was in preorder batch 21. A guy in batch 22 got his shipped and some people who didn't preorder are getting theirs shipped? I'm going to give lh labs the benefit of the doubt and hope they are shipping them so fast that they are being shipped in random order. Do you guys think I should open a ticket?


 

 When did you actually pay in Indiegogo?


----------



## doublea71

rschoi75 said:


> Yup. Still waiting on my pulse too.
> 
> LH Labs has also pretty much killed their forum, so it's anyone's guess as to what they're doing over there. Communication practices from that company is a joke at best. *I swear that company suffers from a case of split personality. They make fantastically hi-tech products, but can't keep a simple list of orders organized.* They have obviously never heard of the concept of "KISS" - Keep it simple stupid.
> 
> Also, don't dare talk bad about them on the "other" competing headphone forum. There's a particular mod there that's buddy buddy with the LH execs, and will defend, delete, ban you if you dare to question LH Labs products.


 

 They remind me of Dustin Hoffman's character in Rain Man...


----------



## sheldaze

What mode (TCM - Time Coherence Mode or FRM - Frequency Response Mode) are you guys using to listen to the V2?
 And, particularly if you have a preference for one or the other, which headphones are you using?


----------



## DecentLevi

Looks like we have a new competitor to the v2 - meet the Cozoy Aegis DAC/AMP
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/265251/beyerdynamic-dt-150-bloody-brilliant/1440#post_11888732


----------



## AustinValentine

decentlevi said:


> Looks like we have a new competitor to the v2 - meet the Cozoy Aegis DAC/AMP
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/265251/beyerdynamic-dt-150-bloody-brilliant/1440#post_11888732


 
  
 I'll give them points for style at least - nice looking case and form factor. 
  
 I haven't been very impressed with the latest crop of small form factor DACs I've auditioned (the Apogee and Emotiva's Big Ego). As much as I hate the V2/V2+'s lack of polish, I just haven't heard anything in the product category that comes close. I may have to check that one out though!


----------



## sheldaze

decentlevi said:


> Looks like we have a new competitor to the v2 - meet the Cozoy Aegis DAC/AMP
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/265251/beyerdynamic-dt-150-bloody-brilliant/1440#post_11888732


 
 Perhaps someone could educate me on the lineage, as to why one manufacturer makes people have such high hopes versus another? Just reading the specs, I'm not particularly enamored. I'm actually more concerned with how much power it can get via portable phone power draw. But I could be completely off base?
  


austinvalentine said:


> I'll give them points for style at least - nice looking case and form factor.
> 
> I haven't been very impressed with the latest crop of small form factor DACs I've auditioned (the Apogee and Emotiva's Big Ego). As much as I hate the V2/V2+'s lack of polish, I just haven't heard anything in the product category that comes close. I may have to check that one out though!


 
 So you would rank the Geek Out V2 above the Apogee Groove? I've been quite curious to read other people's impressions. Off the start, I like that the Geek Out V2 has two different gain options. I'm really enjoying the Geek Out on lower impedance and easier to drive headphones, where the Apogee sounded like mush. But I'm still holding out hope that the CEntrance DACportHD will sound similarly good.


----------



## AustinValentine

sheldaze said:


> So you would rank the Geek Out V2 above the Apogee Groove? I've been quite curious to read other people's impressions. Off the start, I like that the Geek Out V2 has two different gain options. I'm really enjoying the Geek Out on lower impedance and easier to drive headphones, where the Apogee sounded like mush. But I'm still holding out hope that the CEntrance DACportHD will sound similarly good.


 
  
 I would - definitely. I only demoed it for about a week or so. FWIW, I really love the form factor and build quality on the Groove. With its button placement, it kinda reminds me of a tiny Roku remote. My theory on the reason that it sounds like mush with lower impedance headphones is the Groove's Constant Current Drive system. In this respect, it's kinda like a Bakoon: extremely high output impedance. More sensitive dynamic headphones and balanced armature IEMs almost need not apply given what the high output z can do re: bass and treble. When paired with my HD650 and planars, it sounded better. 
  
 Probably the best way I can put it is like this: With the Groove, I felt that I was comparing it to other portable DAC units (Dragonflys, v1 Geek Outs, Schiit Fulla, Emotiva's Big Ego, Audioengine D3, etc.). With the Geek Out V2/V2+, I felt like I had to compare it with desktop units to get a decent comparison (Schiit Bifrost Uber/Gungnir, AMB Gamma2, my old Sonic Frontiers TransDAC, Theta DS Pro Progeny, LH Pulses, etc.). It sounded good enough that it felt like a category error to compare it with the other dongle DAC units. 
  
 I actually hadn't heard about the DACportHD Indiegogo before! Thanks for the tipoff. Somehow my radar didn't pick that one up. (I only knew about the DACport Slim, I didn't know that there were two models.) I really loved the DACport LX. For my preferences, I thought it sounded better than the Geek Out 450...though the Geek Out 450 is a better DAC unit on technicalities. I like a _slightly_ warmer sound, as long as that warmth doesn't translate into increased distortion, weak/soft transients, occluded detail, and blurred/indistinct imaging. 
  
 Once I have my V2+ in hand, I'll have to go track one of those down for a comparo. That could be a pretty good duke out.


----------



## uncola

I just noticed the production update chart says it was updated september 1.. and geek out v2 is supposed to finish shipping in week 2 of september.. so I guess I should wait another week before thinking about opening any kind of ticket.  really wish my gov2 was here since I gifted my go450 to a canadian friend this week 
 http://lhlabs.com/downloads/updates/dianas_production_progress_chart.pdf


----------



## AustinValentine

uncola said:


> I just noticed the production update chart says it was updated september 1.. and geek out v2 is supposed to finish shipping in week 2 of september.. so I guess I should wait another week before thinking about opening any kind of ticket.  really wish my gov2 was here since I gifted my go450 to a canadian friend this week
> http://lhlabs.com/downloads/updates/dianas_production_progress_chart.pdf


 
  
 I do find it pretty odd that your V2 hasn't been shipped and/or delivered considering that it *appears* that they are/were selling them on Amazon here with two day prime shipping. 
  
 Given that, I'd probably consider putting in a ticket.


----------



## cat6man

sheldaze said:


> What mode (TCM - Time Coherence Mode or FRM - Frequency Response Mode) are you guys using to listen to the V2?
> And, particularly if you have a preference for one or the other, which headphones are you using?




I much prefer time domain, better imaging by far.


----------



## uncola

I much prefer TCM because I'm too lazy to reach behind my schiit wyrd and hit the button for FRM 
 austin yeah I just opened a ticket asking about my gov2 order status


----------



## sheldaze

cat6man said:


> I much prefer time domain, better imaging by far.


 
 I kinda played around withe FRM. But yeah, wow! Once I just settled into listening, and stopped futzing with the settings, just wow!
 I dig the TCM mode, very much!


uncola said:


> I much prefer TCM because *I'm too lazy to reach behind my schiit wyrd* and hit the button for FRM
> austin yeah I just opened a ticket asking about my gov2 order status


 
 LOL!
 I just sold a DAC that desperately needed the Wyrd, so now my Wyrd is free to roam about the house. I'll give it a try with this!


----------



## cxb1

uncola said:


> I just noticed the production update chart says it was updated september 1.. and geek out v2 is supposed to finish shipping in week 2 of september.. so I guess I should wait another week before thinking about opening any kind of ticket.  really wish my gov2 was here since I gifted my go450 to a canadian friend this week
> http://lhlabs.com/downloads/updates/dianas_production_progress_chart.pdf


 
  
 i've ben tracking their production schedules for a few months, and it's clear they aren't production schedules in the normal meaning of the words: they are deceptive marketing schedules. They deliver about ONE-SIXTH of their stated monthly product volume (in percentages), across all products, and that's not counting the latest, newest, items (beyond v2).
  
 If any organisation delivered, consistently, just one-sixth of their stated percentage volumes, they'd normally be bankrupt. Most of us put up with this because we value the quality of the sound the company produces, at their price point, and are prepared to wait (I was going to say "willing" to wait, but I don't think that is true). In their defence, I'd say that I've never seen a "production schedule" from any other company, so in a sense, they are shooting themselves in the foot: however, no other company I know has HAD to show a production schedule to keep their customers from demanding their money back.
  
 It's very clear that the company has marvellous technical skills and a good sense of purpose. But their management decision-making and production skills are poor, almost amateurish.
 They have a "what if" culture, that works wonders in development, but mustn't be translated into production. The wrong people are making the decisions. The result is a huge loss in customer goodwill which will sink the company, as it's reputation spreads.
  
 I'll cite 2 examples: the withdrawal of the prepay commitment for v2, and the 3D printing process. Anyone who can use a spreadsheet will know that commitments of real money are needed to support initial production of v2. Money in v. money out. From DAY ONE, it is obvious that a prepay amount of $1-2 does not show commitment to the final volumes, so unless one's prepared to gamble with one's own money, or has fabulous lines of credit, it will be necessary to determine the REAL initial production commitment, prior to production, AND obtain advance money. This is known at DAY ONE. So they MOST LIKELY knew they had to withdraw from the low prepay offer, BEFORE they offered it. This is essentially deceptive. It's not a case of the benefits of hindsight, unless someone suddenly turned off their lines of credit (and that would be even more a cause for concern). The 3D printing saga: they needed a production facility which produced a reliable, working and aesthetic chassis, before production started on v2. Their pre-production sampling of their units appeared to be part of their production schedule! Their pre-production feedback and rework has been inside their post-production schedule! As if you can treat a chassis like a firmware update! Mind-boggling. Certainly a 3D printing facility gives them the ability to make changes relatively easily without hitting a supply/vendor lead time, but you have to be pretty clear that the facility will deliver the right aesthetics before you even start. That appears not to be the case, and v2 customers can, with some justification, conclude that they were the pre-production test for v2+.
  
 It reminds me of my (short) programming days: writing software essentially through trial-and-error. But it's not a professional method, and I never called myself a professional programmer.
  
 Nor did it last long.


----------



## sheldaze

@AustinValentine I certainly have had no desire to reconnect back my Bifrost Uber for comparison. I suppose I'll need to do that before selling the Uber. But I agree with you, this thing is _that_ good. I've had this connected all weekend, and continue to hear more and more details.


----------



## RedJohn456

austinvalentine said:


> I would - definitely. I only demoed it for about a week or so. FWIW, I really love the form factor and build quality on the Groove. With its button placement, it kinda reminds me of a tiny Roku remote. My theory on the reason that it sounds like mush with lower impedance headphones is the Groove's Constant Current Drive system. In this respect, it's kinda like a Bakoon: extremely high output impedance. More sensitive dynamic headphones and balanced armature IEMs almost need not apply given what the high output z can do re: bass and treble. When paired with my HD650 and planars, it sounded better.
> 
> Probably the best way I can put it is like this: With the Groove, I felt that I was comparing it to other portable DAC units (Dragonflys, v1 Geek Outs, Schiit Fulla, Emotiva's Big Ego, Audioengine D3, etc.). With the Geek Out V2/V2+, I felt like I had to compare it with desktop units to get a decent comparison (Schiit Bifrost Uber/Gungnir, AMB Gamma2, my old Sonic Frontiers TransDAC, Theta DS Pro Progeny, LH Pulses, etc.). It sounded good enough that it felt like a category error to compare it with the other dongle DAC units.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow this was exactly what I was looking for. I have a loaner Apogee Groove, and I was wondering how the GO V2 sounded. I am about to buy the V2 and was apprehensive if I was making the right decision in buying the V2 versus the Groove. So without any hesitation, V2 has a better DAC than the groove?
  
 You sir have made my day. Now I am left contemplating whether to get the V2 or V2+  If I get V2, I can have it shipped now vs Late Oct for V2+. Bonus points since V2 works out to be 100 dollars cheaper for me vs the groove.
  
 Order will be placed tonight


----------



## AustinValentine

redjohn456 said:


> So without any hesitation, V2 has a better DAC than the groove?


 
  
 Without hesitation, to my ears it does. (And glad that the impressions helped!)


----------



## RedJohn456

austinvalentine said:


> Without hesitation, to my ears it does. (And glad that the impressions helped!)


 

 I am listening right now Audirvana -> Macbook -> Groove -> AKG K612. I am really enjoying this. And you're telling me the V2 is better. man oh man can't wait. Okay now having last minute doubts. order the V2 or V2+  Care to help me in that regard?
  
 Also, I find the groove to be somewhat inconsistent. Doesn't sound as good with my Sony Z5 compared to my dynamic driver iems and gear.


----------



## RedJohn456

austinvalentine said:


> Without hesitation, to my ears it does. (And glad that the impressions helped!)


 

 Also, would love to read more comparisons between the V2 and groove. Did you order both theV2 and V2+?


----------



## AustinValentine

redjohn456 said:


> I am listening right now Audirvana -> Macbook -> Groove -> AKG K612. I am really enjoying this. And you're telling me the V2 is better. man oh man can't wait. Okay now having last minute doubts. order the V2 or V2+  Care to help me in that regard?
> 
> Also, I find the groove to be somewhat inconsistent. Doesn't sound as good with my Sony Z5 compared to my dynamic driver iems and gear.


 
  
 V2 if you're just going to use it from your laptop. V2+ if you plan on using it via OTG (Android) or Camera Connection Kit (iOS) to your smartphone. I only have the V2+ on order myself because I plan on pairing it with my Note 4, or using it in library locations with my Macbook where I may not have access to outlets. 
  
 The Groove is definitely a more inconsistent performer as a DAC/Amp unit. That's just the way that most Current Mode amplification works itself out. For the things it works for though, it works really well. (Just look up comments on how good the HD800 sounds with the Bakoon HPA-21, for instance.) 
  
_Quick clarification though_: when I said it's a better DAC I meant that in terms of _just the DAC_. While I did use them on and off as just Groove/V2+ > Headphones, most of my use was with the Groove/V2/V2+ output into my ALO RX Mk3B/Leckerton UHA 6S MKII portable amps. (Both the Groove and Geek Out are designed to work as low distortion line-outs when put to max volume.) I only used the both of them by single-ended output as well as I didn't have a balanced TRRS adapter to test the V2/V2+'s balanced output.
  
_Why did I feel the need to clarify all that?_ The current mode amplification in the Groove might be a better fit for the AKG K612. The K601/K612 can have some hardness in the mid-treble and Apogee's Current mode amps can do a lot for smoothing that out. I can't be 100% certain that the V2/V2+ will sound better for your particular use case._ I think it's pretty damn likely to be better for your headphones, regardless of the change in amp topologies between the two units, because the overall sound quality of the LH units are just that much better than that of the Groove_. But since I didn't demo the Groove and V2+ out with your specific headphone and I don't have your set of ears, plus I mostly used them as a DAC to feed an external amp, I can't guarantee that you'll like it more.


----------



## RedJohn456

austinvalentine said:


> V2 if you're just going to use it from your laptop. V2+ if you plan on using it via OTG (Android) or Camera Connection Kit (iOS) to your smartphone. I only have the V2+ on order myself because I plan on pairing it with my Note 4, or using it in library locations with my Macbook where I may not have access to outlets.
> 
> The Groove is definitely a more inconsistent performer as a DAC/Amp unit. That's just the way that most Current Mode amplification works itself out. For the things it works for though, it works really well. (Just look up comments on how good the HD800 sounds with the Bakoon HPA-21, for instance.)
> 
> ...


 

 Wait, you already have a unit on hand for comparison right? Hmm, I was hoping for a more clear cut winner as I can't afford to own both. Fwiw the AKG is a loaner to see if I like open backs (BOY DO I) and I am hooked. Thinking of picking up an HD600 and to drive it with the V2. I think 98 percent of my use will be with my macbook. I currently have a blackberry and not sure if it will support otg dac. Works fine with my E17 but not sure again.
  
 I already have another portable amp. but I really like the slim form factor of the V2+. Since I am buying them at the early backer price, you think its a good plan to get the V2 now so I don't have to wait for the V2+ to be ready to ship? Then sell the V2 to fund my V2+ purchase? You think anyone would bite at 235 USD?


----------



## RedJohn456

austinvalentine said:


> V2 if you're just going to use it from your laptop. V2+ if you plan on using it via OTG (Android) or Camera Connection Kit (iOS) to your smartphone. I only have the V2+ on order myself because I plan on pairing it with my Note 4, or using it in library locations with my Macbook where I may not have access to outlets.
> 
> The Groove is definitely a more inconsistent performer as a DAC/Amp unit. That's just the way that most Current Mode amplification works itself out. For the things it works for though, it works really well. (Just look up comments on how good the HD800 sounds with the Bakoon HPA-21, for instance.)
> 
> ...


 
  
 I actually don't like the amp in the groove as much. For some headphones such as K612, it shines but amp wise its not as as capable as the dac imo. I use it Line out to my VE RunABOUT which is a much cleaner amp and neutral amp. With that said, how good is the amp in the V2? I mean, it will be strong enough to drive the HD600 right? Or the ATH r70x (450+ ohms)?
  
 If you're using Line out to use as dac only, means you prefer your own amps over it. In that case, I already have a very capable portable amp, so I can stick with the V2 and line out to my amp as needed and still use the internal amp for my balanced headphones like the Sony Z5.


----------



## AustinValentine

redjohn456 said:


> Wait, you already have a unit on hand for comparison right? Hmm, I was hoping for a more clear cut winner as I can't afford to own both. Fwiw the AKG is a loaner to see if I like open backs (BOY DO I) and I am hooked. Thinking of picking up an HD600 and to drive it with the V2. I think 98 percent of my use will be with my macbook. I currently have a blackberry and not sure if it will support otg dac. Works fine with my E17 but not sure again.
> 
> I already have another portable amp. but I really like the slim form factor of the V2+. Since I am buying them at the early backer price, you think its a good plan to get the V2 now so I don't have to wait for the V2+ to be ready to ship? Then sell the V2 to fund my V2+ purchase? You think anyone would bite at 235 USD?


 
  
 I don't have one on hand currently, but I've had them in house and at the Chicago meets for demo with my own gear and others. (I'm waiting "patiently" for my V2+ to arrive >.<)
  
 V2 + HD600 would be a fantastic budget combo. I _can_ say for certain that the V2/V2+ sounds better than the Groove with the HD580/600/650 series. If that's your plan, and I think it's a very good one, the V2 would serve you well. 
  
 If 98% of your use will be with your Macbook, pick up the V2 now and spare yourself the stress. You won't have to worry about LH shipping delays and if you decide to get the V2+ later you shouldn't have any difficulty unloading the V2 on the forums. 
  


redjohn456 said:


> With that said, how good is the amp in the V2? I mean, it will be strong enough to drive the HD600 right?
> 
> If you're using Line out to use as dac only, means you prefer your own amps over it. In that case, I already have a very capable portable amp, so I can stick with the V2 and line out to my amp as needed and still use the internal amp for my balanced headphones like the Sony Z5.


 
  
 The Class A amp in the V2 is actually pretty nice. I know quite a few people that just don't bother with carrying their portable amplifiers with it because it more or less renders it unnecessary. (The ALO that I use is just a beast portable really. It's good enough to be a dedicated desktop amplifier.) It can drive any of the higher impedance Senn's just fine even single ended, it should work just fine with the r70x, and I've heard it drive quite a few planars very well (Zach/ZMF's t50rp mods, LFF's Paradox, an LCD2.2 non-Fazor, and an HE-500). I wouldn't try to drive any very hard to drive planars out of it (read: HE-6) but for most everything else it does great. 
  
 If you have a decent external amp that you like, the V2 plus would also be much better than the Groove in that regard.


----------



## RedJohn456

austinvalentine said:


> I don't have one on hand currently, but I've had them in house and at the Chicago meets for demo with my own gear and others. (I'm waiting "patiently" for my V2+ to arrive >.<)
> 
> V2 + HD600 would be a fantastic budget combo. I _can_ say for certain that the V2/V2+ sounds better than the Groove with the HD580/600/650 series. If that's your plan, and I think it's a very good one, the V2 would serve you well.
> 
> If 98% of your use will be with your Macbook, pick up the V2 now and spare yourself the stress. You won't have to worry about LH shipping delays and if you decide to get the V2+ later you shouldn't have any difficulty unloading the V2 on the forums.


 

 Thats music to my ears  Thank you! I actually took the groove to a local store to a audition the HD650 and ATH R70x and it wasn't up to the task imo, so the very fact that the V2 works well with the HD series is great news indeed. It seems that the Groove might be marginally better in certain situations, but is more inconsistent whereas the V2 is more reliable and predictable with gear. 
  
 Sorry for the game of 21 questions lol  Not many people have had experience with both so I wanted to pick your brain for a bit. Do you ever plan to pick up the groove for yourself? I am putting in the order asap and have it shipped  Will post my impressions and comparison to groove (i have it for two more weeks). This way I have no regrets I can be sure it better for me


----------



## AustinValentine

redjohn456 said:


> Sorry for the game of 21 questions lol  Not many people have had experience with both so I wanted to pick your brain for a bit. Do you ever plan to pick up the groove for yourself? I am putting in the order asap and have it shipped  Will post my impressions and comparison to groove (i have it for two more weeks). This way I have no regrets I can be sure it better for me


 
  
 No worries! I won't be picking up a Groove for myself - but I do applaud Apogee for trying something new in this product category. For a first attempt, it's really quite good. Much better than, say, Emotiva's Big/Little Egos, which I didn't like much at all. More players in this segment means more competition, which with any luck will force reasonably rapid product innovation. Nothing but a good thing.


----------



## RedJohn456

austinvalentine said:


> No worries! I won't be picking up a Groove for myself - but I do applaud Apogee for trying something new in this product category. For a first attempt, it's really quite good. Much better than, say, Emotiva's Big/Little Egos, which I didn't like much at all. More players in this segment means more competition, which with any luck will force reasonably rapid product innovation. Nothing but a good thing.


 

 Just read over the edit. I think the GO V2 is the best purchase for me at the moment. Means that with the V2 I would have a decent dac which I can use for the foreseeable future and I already have a decent portable amp for more finesse. Makes me feel better about not getting the infinity version as that is 150 dollars more as the amp can help me with any gain issues.
  
 I agree, the Groove is no slouch in the DAC department. Amp can be hit or miss.  
  
 Btw, wich ALO amp are you using with the V2? (the RX? I wish I could get the ALO CDM, that is some end game schiit there lol) Also with the Leckerton, are you using the recommended OP amp or did you go for something different? I am going to develop my transportable build around the V2 as my dac and add some stuff to it bit by bit.


----------



## sheldaze

If you think the Groove DAC is great, you're going to be blown away by the V2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I still like the amplifier in the Groove, when driving something suitable, but there are several other USB DAC I would place ahead of the sonics of the Groove.
  
 Happy listening! Sorry I missed your conversation. I was listening to the V2. And now back to the wonderful amp in the Groove


----------



## RedJohn456

sheldaze said:


> If you think the Groove DAC is great, you're going to be blown away by the V2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hey please feel free to join in! You know in this hobby, there are only a few times you experience a change so big that its mind-blowing. Thats the high we are always chasing in this hobby of ours 
  
 Well the groove gave me that WOW moment. I was using Fiio E17, SMSL M2 and onboard mac audio before getting the Groove loaner. So if you're telling me the V2 DAC is better I am really in for a treat! Do you own both the groove and V2? Would love to hear your thoughts on both of them


----------



## AustinValentine

redjohn456 said:


> Just read over the edit. I think the GO V2 is the best purchase for me at the moment. Means I have a decent dac I can use for the foreseeable future and a more capable portable amp for really hard to drive stuff. Makes me feel better about not getting the infinity version as that is 150 dollars more.
> 
> I agree, the Groove is no slouch in the DAC department. Amp can be hit or miss.
> 
> Btw, wich ALO amp are you using with the V2? (the RX? I wish I could get the ALO CDM, that is some end game schiit there lol) Also with the Leckerton, are you using the recommended OP amp or did you go for something different? I am going to develop my transportable build around the V2 as my dac and add some stuff to it bit by bit.


 
  
 The ALO RX Mk3B. Unfortunately, ALO discontinued the 3B and 3B+ because they cost too much to manufacture. You can find them for very good prices from time to time in the classifieds and for $300 or less I think that they're a steal. (Like, a real steal. I prefer them to almost every other amplifier in the sub-$400 range that I've heard regardless of form factor. It's a very good amplifier.)
  
 For the Leckerton, I've used both the stock opamp and the 4627-1B extensively. The 4627 is much better in nearly every way. I recently sold mine off because the ALO sounds better to my ears than the Leckerton for full sized cans. But the ALO amp has a hiss with sensitive IEMs. I don't really use IEMs anymore, so I didn't find myself using the Leck as much.


----------



## sheldaze

I've been conversing with @AustinValentine and absolutely everything I've read here is true.
  
 The thing that really got me with regards to the V2 (besides the DAC) is that it has a handle on so many different headphones. Whereas my Denon AH-D2000 turned into mush, they sounded very good on the V2. Honestly have not tried my HD650 as yet. Just working my way through various headphones, but that's the beauty of the V2. You can listen to any headphone you choose.
  
 And yes, unless you've heard a Sabre DAC before, you're really in for a sonic treat!


----------



## mscott58

redjohn456 said:


> Just read over the edit. I think the GO V2 is the best purchase for me at the moment. Means I have a decent dac I can use for the foreseeable future and a more capable portable amp for really hard to drive stuff. Makes me feel better about not getting the infinity version as that is 150 dollars more.
> 
> I agree, the Groove is no slouch in the DAC department. Amp can be hit or miss.
> 
> Btw, wich ALO amp are you using with the V2? (the RX? I wish I could get the ALO CDM, that is some end game schiit there lol) Also with the Leckerton, are you using the recommended OP amp or did you go for something different? I am going to develop my transportable build around the V2 as my dac and add some stuff to it bit by bit.


 
 I have the ALO Rx (new edition), ALO CDM and the Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII with the upgraded AD8620 op-amps. 
 The CDM truly is an amazing piece of gear, both for IEMs and full-sized HP's. Hard to believe it can drive both Noble K10's and LCD-3F's with great authority and finesse. However it's also pretty pricey. 
 With just the IEM's (and for a lot less money) I find the Rx to be great and to just nudge past the Leckerton, but that doesn't take into consideration the DAC in the UHA-6S.MKII since the Rx is amp only. Therefore the lead goes to the Leckerton if you want something with a DAC as the Rx is a one-trick pony. 
 If you are interested in trying out the UHA-6S.MKII (they're currently sold out on the Leckerton site) shoot me a PM and let's see what we might be able to work out. 
 Cheers


----------



## AxelCloris




----------



## mscott58

axelcloris said:


>


 
 Brian - When did you get the LC you lucky person? Assume that's a review unit?
  
 Good pairing with the V2+?
  
 Cheers


----------



## AxelCloris

mscott58 said:


> Brian - When did you get the LC you lucky person? Assume that's a review unit?
> 
> Good pairing with the V2+?
> 
> Cheers


 

 It's a temp loaner, going back soon. I wanted to try out this combo before it does so I connected the two. I wish I had an adapter so I could use the balanced output, but the LC's SE phase splitter is pretty awesome. Haven't had a lot of time with the pairing, but first impressions are good.


----------



## shotgunshane

What cable are you using between the v2+ and LC?
Edit: I see it's SE


----------



## AxelCloris

shotgunshane said:


> What cable are you using between the v2+ and LC?


 

 It's a simple Monoprice cable. It's the only 3.5mm to RCA that I can currently locate. I have an AudioQuest cable somewhere, but I'm not sure where it went, and it's a much longer cable that would have a ton of excess slack.


----------



## shotgunshane

axelcloris said:


> It's a simple Monoprice cable. It's the only 3.5mm to RCA that I can currently locate. I have an AudioQuest cable somewhere, but I'm not sure where it went, and it's a much longer cable that would have a ton of excess slack.




I'm planning to run the same setup, so was curious if it was a balanced interconnect. I figured if someone was already making a short TRRS to XLR, I'd want to know.


----------



## AxelCloris

shotgunshane said:


> I'm planning to run the same setup, so was curious if it was a balanced interconnect. I figured if someone was already making a short TRRS to XLR, I'd want to know.


 

 Like you, I've been hunting for a 3.5mm TRRS to dual 3-pin XLR and I haven't seen anything that's not custom order. Personally I'd love to see LH Labs make a few balanced adapters and put them on their marketplace, but I've not seen any announcements on the topic. I'm debating trying to DIY or just going out and ordering an adapter from one of the many cable makers. Those 3.5mm TRRS jack are a bit intimidating.


----------



## mscott58

shotgunshane said:


> I'm planning to run the same setup, so was curious if it was a balanced interconnect. I figured if someone was already making a short TRRS to XLR, I'd want to know.


 
 Like this?
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5mm-Silver-Plated-TRRS-Re-Zero-Balanced-Plug-To-2-XLR-Cable-For-Amplifier-AMP-/251992923320?var=&hash=item3aabf2dcb8
  
 If you need the 3.5mm TRRS to dual male 3-pin XLR's I'm pretty sure they could do that as well. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## AxelCloris

mscott58 said:


> Like this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5mm-Silver-Plated-TRRS-Re-Zero-Balanced-Plug-To-2-XLR-Cable-For-Amplifier-AMP-/251992923320?var=&hash=item3aabf2dcb8


 

 Won't work, needs male XLRs. This cable would be for a balanced XLR DAC running into a balanced 3.5mm amp.


----------



## mscott58

mscott58 said:


> Like this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5mm-Silver-Plated-TRRS-Re-Zero-Balanced-Plug-To-2-XLR-Cable-For-Amplifier-AMP-/251992923320?var=&hash=item3aabf2dcb8
> 
> ...


 
 I also have one of the 2.5mm TRRS to dual female 3-pin XLR's I can bring to Denver if anyone wants to see the build quality of the Luna stuff. 
  
 I use that particular adapter to allow me to run my Infinity as a DAC feeding the balanced input of my CDM. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## mscott58

axelcloris said:


> Won't work, needs male XLRs. This cable would be for a balanced XLR DAC running into a balanced 3.5mm amp.


 
 Yeah, that's why I put the part in about them being able to make one of those if asked...
  
 ...so I just asked them if they'd make the male XLR version! Will let you know what I hear, but they've been pretty good to work with so far.


----------



## RedJohn456

Ordered the V2 and it will ship this week. Waiting with anticipation 
  
 Thanks @AustinValentine for helping me! Much appreciated.


----------



## tfischer

I'm just following up on my own post about the apparent/perceived shipping delays for those who pre-ordered via the Indiegogo campaign: I got tired of being patient today and opened a support ticket with LH Labs, just to make sure that my order hadn't been lost somewhere. Stephanie from LH Labs responded just a few hours later, letting me know that my order hadn't been lost, and that I would be receiving my Geek Out V2 within the next week.
 A few hours after that, I received a shipping notice from LH Labs along with a tracking number 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 
  
 Was this a total coincidence, or did my ticket actually cause my order to get shipped out faster? In the end, I don't care - I'm just happy to know that the GOV2 is on its way. I must give proper credit to Stephanie and the LH Labs support desk - it's nice to get a response so quickly!
  
 tom


----------



## uncola

I did the same thing, opened a ticket and got a tracking # from stephanie a few days later.  hooray my gov2 is on the way and I can unsubscribe from this thread


----------



## RedJohn456

Going by all the negative comments earlier I thought they would have horrible customer service when I tried to contact them. NOPE. They responded promptly, and did a fantastic job helping me order my V2. It was Stephanie as well and she was really nice and helpful.
  
 I got a shipping notice an HOUR after I placed the V2 order. I am sure people may have different experiences with them, but from my only interaction with them I am really impressed and look forward to trying out some of their future products
  
 I most likely picking up the V2+ in October once its ready
  
 Shipping was cheap too, only 29 bucks for next day delivery from the states. Thats nuts!


----------



## RedJohn456

Ordered yesterday and it just arrived here in Toronto now! Very impressed by LH Labs.


----------



## RedJohn456

Okay, so if I use it straight out of my mac I am pretty sure I will break the USB part. Can anyone recommend a good usb extender tail like the one for audioquest dragonfly. 
  
@AustinValentine  any advice buddy? You were right by the way, immediately noticeable improvement over the groove.
  
 Honestly when I unwrapped it, I was like this is it? Its so small and ugly. I plugged it in, waited 10 minutes like the manual said. Plugged it in and started up Fidelia audio player on my mac. Audio wouldn't play properly and it started lagging. I was like uh oh. Restarted the program and same problem.
  
 Tried Audirvana and all is good now, turns out it was just the software 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 For a device this small, it is a REALLY good dac.
  
 But a few things I didn't like off the bat
 - Build quality looks ugly AF but it sounds so good I am willing to over look it 
 - no accessories with it. Not even a carrying case. Would hope for a bit more but if it all went into the getting the best audio I can get behind that
 - Looks fragile and the writings for the different settings on the body is not as clear as I would like. 
  
 And for some reason, despite my initial appalled reaction, can't stop smiling while I am listening to my favorite songs. This thing is amazing  So good that I am willing to overlook all my reservations about the physical aspects. LH you guys/gals nailed it, sonic wise. I am definitely a fan!
  
@bhazard  @AustinValentine Thanks so much for your help and advice!


----------



## uncola

Monoprice USB extender 1.5 foot is what I got to use with it. You guys all ordered at the right time. I'm actually a little annoyed you guys are receiving them before me since I preordered even before the igg champaign


----------



## rmullins08

LH Labs has their LightSpeed Extender USB Cable


----------



## RedJohn456

uncola said:


> Monoprice USB extender 1.5 foot is what I got to use with it. You guys all ordered at the right time. I'm actually a little annoyed you guys are receiving them before me since I preordered even before the igg champaign


 

 Thank you   Email Customer Service and open a ticket, that might speed up things (worked for some people apparently)


----------



## AustinValentine

uncola said:


> Monoprice USB extender 1.5 foot is what I got to use with it. You guys all ordered at the right time. I'm actually a little annoyed you guys are receiving them before me since I preordered even before the igg champaign


 
  
 This   Monoprice works fine. 
  
 My only consolation is that at least my V2+ was delayed for case work. I'd *really* like for it to be delivered already!


----------



## RedJohn456

rmullins08 said:


> LH Labs has their LightSpeed Extender USB Cable


 
  
 Link please? Can't seem to find it on their store
  


austinvalentine said:


> This   Monoprice works fine.
> 
> My only consolation is that at least my V2+ was delayed for case work. I'd *really* like for it to be delivered already!


 
  
 Thanks! Tried looking for it, do you have the link by any chance? 
  
 And sorry for all the folks still waiting, I don't mean to rub it in... just wanted to share my excitement


----------



## RedJohn456

austinvalentine said:


> This   Monoprice works fine.
> 
> My only consolation is that at least my V2+ was delayed for case work. I'd *really* like for it to be delivered already!


 

 Never mind my last post, found the link, its less than a dollar lol. I wish I could find something like the dagonfly tail at a cheaper price. Am gonna order the monoprice cable now


----------



## rmullins08

redjohn456 said:


> Link please? Can't seem to find it on their store


 
  
 https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/geek-out-v2-the-world-s-most-powerful-compact-amp/x/7987417#/story  one of the on demand perks.  Should be shipping within 2 weeks


----------



## RedJohn456

Found a short usb cable extender on amazon, and its fulfilled by amazon as well    http://www.amazon.com/Mediabridge-USB-2-0-Extension-Gold-Plated/dp/B002KNI796
  
 I already ordered the monoprice cable and that was 5 dollars all in. Not bad. I might pick this up but they dont ship to canada


----------



## uncola

touchdown!  gov2 is here and I'm using it with balanced cable with he560.  sounds great
 edit:  gov2 was locking up with wyrd and jriver but I increased buffer and it seems to have fixed it.. so far
 Man, the gov2 sounds incredible.  The beat in Chemical Brothers - Born in the Echoes hits so hard compared to my NOS Battery dac.
  
 the manual says not to plug in single ended and balanced headphones at the same time..  does that mean I shouldn't plug in the SE port to my preamp/speaker amp while I have my balanced headphones plugged in???
  
 here's my messy setup, balanced trrs hifiman cable and monoprice premium 3.5 to rca cable plugged in.  with he-560 and speaker amp
  
 bass so good with gov2 in this song


----------



## RhythmicNature

@RedJohn456 - You can purchase the AQ Dragontail from Amazon.ca.  It's kinda expensive compared to the states tho.  $34 CAD vs $16 USD

 At $16 I thought it was ok value for money considering that it gets the dongle off my computer and used AQ "Carbon" technology for a short run.  YMMV...

 US:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AHFWAQU

 CA:
http://www.amazon.ca/AudioQuest-Dragon-Tail-Extender-Dragonfly/dp/B00AHFWAQU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1442094220&sr=8-2&keywords=audioquest+dragontail

 If you have a V2+ on order, you can use an adapter (USB A to USB 2.0 Micro B) to convert the DragonTail.  You'll pick up some loss on the 1 additional connection, but at least it's an adapter and not another cable.

 Cheapo ones here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TAM0MZW


 For those of you that ordered a GOV2+ and looking for a (cheapo) OTG cable for your Android/Win Phone that doesn't use a bulky converter...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TQOEST0


 Hope it's useful.

 Frank.


----------



## RichardSumilang

Anyone have an apogee groove to compare the gov2 against?


----------



## RedJohn456

richardsumilang said:


> Anyone have an apogee groove to compare the gov2 against?


 

 I have both at the moment. Am about to sleep now but I can compare them tmr using the AkG K612 pro. What would you like to know?


----------



## sheldaze

richardsumilang said:


> Anyone have an apogee groove to compare the gov2 against?


 
 I have both as well.
 I cannot say that I've settled on either though. They both have their strengths, but I'm waiting for a third option 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 At the moment, I think the V2 is far more detailed, has the gain option and uses voltage (not current drive), thus it more easily drives a wider variety of headphones.


----------



## uncola

Driver feature idea, how about a check mark for "start gov2 at 1000mw" and another checkmark for "default to FRM filter"?  for people who prefer that


----------



## glitchesnetwork

redjohn456 said:


> I have both at the moment. Am about to sleep now but I can compare them tmr using the AkG K612 pro. What would you like to know?


 
  
 I'm curious to know the basics. Like, which ones has better sound separation, does one or the other bring forward more lows and mids? I think they are both supposed to be very versatile dac/amps but oddly I've heard the groove not driving lower impedance cans as well as the higher impedance cans. And any other differences you feel worth noting  Thanks!


----------



## RichardSumilang

glitchesnetwork said:


> I'm curious to know the basics. Like, which ones has better sound separation, does one or the other bring forward more lows and mids? I think they are both supposed to be very versatile dac/amps but oddly I've heard the groove not driving lower impedance cans as well as the higher impedance cans. And any other differences you feel worth noting  Thanks!


 
  
 Would like to know the same. Also, if you think one more colored.


----------



## RichardSumilang

sheldaze said:


> I have both as well.
> I cannot say that I've settled on either though. They both have their strengths, but I'm waiting for a third option
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks! I seen your reply in the other thread as well


----------



## uncola

Anyone using gov2 with wyrd and have jriver?  It seems like it glitches more often when I play this 1812 overture flac and use 100% volume..
  
 https://www.dropbox.com/s/st500c2nilagq6t/Screenshot%202015-09-13%2022.53.58.png?dl=0
 Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky - Erich Kunzel - Cincinnati Pops Orchestra - Tchaikovsky  1812 Overture (Hybrid SACD).flac
  if you have that song can you try playing it with 100% volume and let me know if your gov2 glitches?  It usually seems to happen when I'm using the wyrd with gov2. Doesn't always happen in jriver or with this song but this song seems to make it more likely

 edit: tentative theory is too much power or overheating due to 100% volume and high gain from wyrd.. and the laptop usb port doesn't give usb full 500ma so that artificially restricts how much power it can use and it doesn't glitch out.. notice the error windows 10 gives in the bottom right corner of screenshot


----------



## sheldaze

^ I had a similar issue with Audirvana+ and a specific FLAC album playing into my HRT microStreamer. If I switched to any other player, there were no issues. If I switched, while still running A+, to any other album in my collection - again, no problems. The best I could do to duplicate would be to run PonoWorld Music player, which as I understand it is a derivative of JRiver. But I don't have that specific track on anything that isn't round and spins. I already have enough copies of 1812


----------



## ufospls2

Rocking the GOV2 right now with my HE1000's. Absolutely awesome. It is such a great solution for being in a different room of the house than my big set up with my laptop. I can now chill out in the basement and have almost as good sound as in my bedroom. As long as this thing doesn't screw up, I am a BIG fan.


----------



## CingKrab

Anyone order a Geek Out V2 recently?  I ordered one after a ticket with Gina said that the V2 was ready to ship, and the order page said only V2+ was on backorder.  I ordered it and sent a ticket as to why it's not shipping, and I got an answer of back order of several weeks.  Kind of peeved...


----------



## RedJohn456

cingkrab said:


> Anyone order a Geek Out V2 recently?  I ordered one after a ticket with Gina said that the V2 was ready to ship, and the order page said only V2+ was on backorder.  I ordered it and sent a ticket as to why it's not shipping, and I got an answer of back order of several weeks.  Kind of peeved...


 

 When did u order? I opened a ticket to order, placed an order on the 9th. And received my V2 overnight on the 10, in Canada no less. You should have received it over night, unless its like mad back ordered.


----------



## CingKrab

I ordered on Tuesday the 15th.  The thing is even Amazon shows 8 in stock:
  
 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B013KX2R9A
  
 No idea what's going on -- time to place another ticket?


----------



## RedJohn456

someone brought this to my attention, and so before I accidentally damage the V2 I want to make sure. Isn't the V2 balanced out like the pono? My Sony Z5 has a balanced cable like this
  


 Someone who posted this brought this to my attention:
  


> It seems that the Geek Out V2 does not have the 3.5mm balanced left and right outputs features, like in the PHA3 and Pono Player.
> 
> Were you referring to Geek Out V2 TRRS balanced output?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Post can be found here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/733404/sonys-new-2014-flagship-iem-xba-z5/2400#post_11935261
  
 If it won't work I will be SERIOUSLY bummed out. It was one of the features that got me to bite in the first place
  
@Mannytorres  Perhaps you can shed some light on this?


----------



## uncola

You'd need an adapter to use the balanced 4 pole 3.5mm trrs port on the gov2.  It uses a different balanced connector than the pono, it uses the type used by hifiman daps.  Both connection types are pretty rare so it's hard to find adapters.  If you can make your own it's pretty easy though


----------



## Jeremy

A couple of members asked for a comparison between the Apogee Groove and GOV2. I have both right now, so here’s my little take for what it’s worth.
  
 I purchased the Apogee Groove a couple of weeks ago for travel use. It looks great and build quality is first rate. Sound quality is really good too with both my HD650s and Ultrasone Edition 8s. It has a clear, detailed presentation and good separation.I don’t need to raise the volume above 20% for either headphone, which is impressive. In fact, I don’t have to alter the volume at all when switching between my headphones which is interesting considering they’re at opposite ends of the impedance spectrum. I assume this is due to the constant current drive technology in the amp. It does get hot, though.
  
 Unfortunately, on certain recordings, there is some loss of detail and it can sound a little congested. This does not occur with the same recordings played through my desktop system - the Lavry DA11 DAC and DNA Sonett headphone amp.
  
 So I decided to audition the Geek Out V2. The unit arrived yesterday.
  
 Everything I have read about the GOV2 is true - it looks and feels cheap, the plastic is sticky to the touch, it seems easily breakable, it smells awful, and the LEDS are not all working. I can’t help but wonder if the unit will sooner or later blow up or melt onto my desk. The build quality does not inspire confidence and the unit looks more like a home electronics project.
  
 It has one thing going for it - the sound quality. 
  
 The GOV2 produces a lush, euphoric, almost tube-like sound, yet presents great detail and separation even with the most demanding recordings. The sound quality is so good it rivals my DA11/Sonett desktop system and has me constantly switching between the two to see which is better. I’m undecided.
  
 With the sound quality factored in, this unit is quite a bargain.
  
 The only criticism I could make about the GOV2’s sound signature is that it is sometimes too lush, and I start to miss the pristine clarity and somewhat dryer presentation of the Groove and DA11. However, this could be because my ears have grown accustomed to the more neutral “pro-audio” studio sound that both the Lavry and Apogee are designed for.
  
 I have developed quite an affection for the Groove and was hoping it would win my shoot out. Alas, it’s going back. I just hope the GOV2 doesn’t crap out on me too quickly.


----------



## RedJohn456

jeremy said:


> A couple of members asked for a comparison between the Apogee Groove and GOV2. I have both right now, so here’s my little take for what it’s worth.
> 
> I purchased the Apogee Groove a couple of weeks ago for travel use. It looks great and build quality is first rate. Sound quality is really good too with both my HD650s and Ultrasone Edition 8s. It has a clear, detailed presentation and good separation.I don’t need to raise the volume above 20% for either headphone, which is impressive. In fact, I don’t have to alter the volume at all when switching between my headphones which is interesting considering they’re at opposite ends of the impedance spectrum. I assume this is due to the constant current drive technology in the amp. It does get hot, though.
> 
> ...


 

 Nice comparison. I have both on hand as well, albeit the groove was a loaner. I personally found the Groove less detailed and warmer than the V2 and the V2 leaner and more detailed. Just goes to show how everyone hears differently


----------



## RhythmicNature

Thanks for your impressions @Jeremy and @RedJohn456 - I have 2 days to decide whether to keep the Groove or return it.  I've enjoyed it thus far, but I'm waiting my GOV2+ and was glad to hear your opinions - even if they don't quite match.  lol.  

 Frank.


----------



## RedJohn456

rhythmicnature said:


> Thanks for your impressions @Jeremy and @RedJohn456 - I have 2 days to decide whether to keep the Groove or return it.  I've enjoyed it thus far, but I'm waiting my GOV2+ and was glad to hear your opinions - even if they don't quite match.  lol.
> 
> Frank.


 

 Welcome to head-fi where your orange is my blue 
  
 Here is the thing.The Groove has a constant current amplifier. In short, high impedance gear will sound pretty nice whereas low impedance headphones not so much, even more so for balanced armature iems.
  
 Groove would be ideal with someone with lots of hard to drive gear, hence why they use the HD800 in their marketing images. But if your gear consists of hybrid iems, balanced armature iems and low impedance gear, they won't sound right.
  
 Apogee even has it on their site: http://www.apogeedigital.com/knowledgebase/groove/multi-driver-balanced-armature-iems-with-groove/
  
 Quote: Apogee 





> Apogee does not recommend the Apogee Groove for use with multi-driver balanced armature in-ear monitors. Due to the design of the balanced armature drivers and crossover networks used in this type of headphone, the Groove’s Constant Current Drive amplifier technology may result in uneven frequency response when used with certain models.


 
  
 The groove sounded great for my Venture Electronics Zen (a 320 ohm earbud) and the AKG K612 Pro open back headphones (150 ohms). But when it came to using my hybrid Sony XBA Z5 iem, it sounded tonally unbalanced with rolled off treble due to the really high output impedance associated with the constant current amplifier.
  
 So, whether the groove is good for you ultimately depends on what you listen with. For me, I have a wide variety of gear and the inconsistent performance was concerning for me. Don't get me wrong, the Groove is a fantastic piece of kit, its beautifully designed with robust build quality and construction, with sturdy tactile volume buttons.
  
 Putting aside the inconsistent performance, the Apogee Groove DAC can be summed as the following, in comparison to the V2
  
*Apogee Groove DAC *(assessed using line out with max source volume to Venture Electronics RunABOUT Portable Amplifier)
 - Less detailed, feels veiled in comparison
 - Warmer sound with a lush mid range
 - Soundstage isn't as defined nor solid
  
*V2 DAC* (assessed using line out with max source volume to Venture Electronics RunABOUT Portable Amplifier)
 - more detailed/analytical in comparison
 - more detailed soundstage
 - presents all those details in such a way that is not fatiguing and is pleasant to listen to. 
  
 I have had both for several weeks and after a lot of comparing back and forth, I would have to give the dac performance to the V2. The V2 chassis looks fragile in comparison, is ugly as sin and comes with no accessories, whereas the Groove at least comes with a pouch, but the V2 sounds GOD TIER. Its being compared not to fellow small footprint amp/dacs but to DESKTOP set ups. It has a monster of a DAC and a Class A amplifier. 
  
 Good luck with whichever you choose, and as always with anything on head-fi, YMMV. Welcome to head-fi and sorry for your wallet!


----------



## ufospls2

Edit: Found an answer to my question.


----------



## Archimago

Ladies and gents,
 Measurements and further impressions of the Geek Out V2 on my blog now...
  
 Agree with the other sentiments here - excellent sounding and performing DAC:
 http://archimago.blogspot.com/2015/09/measurements-light-harmonic-geek-out-v2.html
  
 I'm very impressed by the clean measurements and accurate sound...


----------



## NZtechfreak

Cross-post from the V2+ thread:

I tried a USB OTG Y-cable last night, UAPP cannot initialise the DAC when the power is already connected to the Y-cable (Galaxy Note 4). Connecting DAC to the phone first, initialising the DAC in UAPP, and then connecting the power works, however in this scenario the phone is still drained by the GOV2 (checked several times with Ampere, it does reduce drain a bit, but you're still talking ~2-3x the phones usual consumption, if power already connected to the Y-cable then there is no drain on the phone). Bit disappointing, I think I'd have not waited for the V2+ if a Y-cable had worked to ameliorate the battery drain.

Also got my own TRRS to 4-pin XLR cable from lunashops.com yesterday, arrived much (much) earlier than their shipping estimate. I'm the second or third Head-Fier to get one from them, if people are looking for adapters.


----------



## ufospls2

nztechfreak said:


> Cross-post from the V2+ thread:
> 
> I tried a USB OTG Y-cable last night, UAPP cannot initialise the DAC when the power is already connected to the Y-cable (Galaxy Note 4). Connecting DAC to the phone first, initialising the DAC in UAPP, and then connecting the power works, however in this scenario the phone is still drained by the GOV2 (checked several times with Ampere, it does reduce drain a bit, but you're still talking ~2-3x the phones usual consumption, if power already connected to the Y-cable then there is no drain on the phone). Bit disappointing, I think I'd have not waited for the V2+ if a Y-cable had worked to ameliorate the battery drain.
> 
> Also got my own TRRS to 4-pin XLR cable from lunashops.com yesterday, arrived much (much) earlier than their shipping estimate. I'm the second or third Head-Fier to get one from them, if people are looking for adapters.


 
 Do you notice an improvement running through the balanced output?


----------



## NZtechfreak

ufospls2 said:


> Do you notice an improvement running through the balanced output?




I've not tried to do a careful comparison as yet, certainly I think the balanced output is better for slightly more difficult to power cans (the Ether sounds really nice with the GOV2).


----------



## NZtechfreak

Pleasant trip to the cafe today, music controls via Pebble Time Steel:


----------



## sahmen

nztechfreak said:


> Also got my own TRRS to 4-pin XLR cable from lunashops.com yesterday, arrived much (much) earlier than their shipping estimate. I'm the second or third Head-Fier to get one from them, if people are looking for adapters.


 
 Do you have a direct link to this device in lunashops.com?


----------



## NZtechfreak

sahmen said:


> Do you have a direct link to this device in lunashops.com?




Their website has a search bar.


----------



## Suopermanni

Does anyone know when the V2 is coming back in stock? I would like to buy one.


----------



## NZtechfreak

suopermanni said:


> Does anyone know when the V2 is coming back in stock? I would like to buy one.




Amazon has stock (or did have as recently as yesterday).


----------



## Suopermanni

Has anyone tried running an AKG K712 Pro on these? Seeing that people have apparently run a Mr Speakers Ether on it, it would have no problems right?


----------



## tvnosaint

^^its my favorite for driving my old q701s. No problem with any 7 series I would imagine .


----------



## Bananiq

can anyone compare V2 to HA2? only SQ wise. thx


----------



## NZtechfreak

bananiq said:


> can anyone compare V2 to HA2? only SQ wise. thx




A couple of people, yeah. GOV2 rated much higher from those opinions.


----------



## sheldaze

nztechfreak said:


> A couple of people, yeah. GOV2 rated much higher from those opinions.


 

 Would appreciate link or post # if it is in this thread (search does not work due to firewall restrictions). I have only seen comparisons between the original GO and HA2 in the HA2 thread.


----------



## NZtechfreak

I think it was the V2+ thread. I'm on mobile and about to start work, will try and dig up the post later if nobody beats me to it.


----------



## sheldaze

nztechfreak said:


> I think it was the V2+ thread. I'm on mobile and about to start work, will try and dig up the post later if nobody beats me to it.


 
 No problem. I only purchased the V2, so I did not read the V2+ thread. Thanks


----------



## mscott58

sheldaze said:


> No problem. I only purchased the V2, so I did not read the V2+ thread. Thanks


 
 They use the same guts, so should be very similar in SQ. 
  
 And having listened to the V2+ and the HA2 I'd say the V2+ wins easily IMHO. V2+ is better in terms of resolution and musicality. The HA2 is no slacker, it's a very well made piece of gear, it's just the V2+ is really nice.


----------



## NZtechfreak

mscott58 said:


> They use the same guts, so should be very similar in SQ.
> 
> And having listened to the V2+ and the HA2 I'd say the V2+ wins easily IMHO. V2+ is better in terms of resolution and musicality. The HA2 is no slacker, it's a very well made piece of gear, it's just the V2+ is really nice.


 
  
 I have the V2 and HA-2 on hand at the moment and have not formally compared, but this aligns with my impression also (this is partly due to the V2 having more power for more difficult to drive loads).
  
 The HA-2 still has a lot to recommend it - line out, overpoweringly better build quality and materials, better volume control, able to work with iOS without CCK, battery bank capability and fast charging. Certainly still see the HA-2 as the better piece of gear for some people depending on use-cases.


----------



## mscott58

nztechfreak said:


> I have the V2 and HA-2 on hand at the moment and have not formally compared, but this aligns with my impression also (this is partly due to the V2 having more power for more difficult to drive loads).
> 
> The HA-2 still has a lot to recommend it - line out, overpoweringly better build quality and materials, better volume control, able to work with iOS without CCK, battery bank capability and fast charging. Certainly still see the HA-2 as the better piece of gear for some people depending on use-cases.


 
 Agree. It's SQ versus use-case and build quality in this comparison.


----------



## Bananiq

^ thanks guys for input


----------



## RedJohn456

bananiq said:


> ^ thanks guys for input


 

 I auditioned the HA2, the V2 is so far ahead its in a different class imo (loving my v2).


----------



## Bananiq

I am eyeing on  V2+ since the campaign but I didn't back it bcs of the waiting time. (damn I should)
 I have GO720 and loving it, V2 should be different level so very tempting. wanted something portable for my iPhone, but V2+ needs CCK anyway right?


----------



## ufospls2

bananiq said:


> I am eyeing on  V2+ since the campaign but I didn't back it bcs of the waiting time. (damn I should)
> I have GO720 and loving it, V2 should be different level so very tempting. wanted something portable for my iPhone, but V2+ needs CCK anyway right?


 
 If you are going for the V2+ I would wait and see what changes they make to the case (I think I am correct in thinking changes are in the pipelines right?.) The V2 is sort of like the HE1000, sounds awesome, but the build quality and materials of construction leave a lot to be desired. I'd hazard a guess your GO720 has a better build to it than the V2, though it probably gets hotter. I'm looking forward to seeing what they come up with for the V2+'s updated case. If they could get the metal case build quality of the original GO plus the heat dissapating qualities of the V2 case, that would would be great.


----------



## mscott58

ufospls2 said:


> If you are going for the V2+ I would wait and see what changes they make to the case (I think I am correct in thinking changes are in the pipelines right?.) The V2 is sort of like the HE1000, sounds awesome, but the build quality and materials of construction leave a lot to be desired. I'd hazard a guess your GO720 has a better build to it than the V2, though it probably gets hotter. I'm looking forward to seeing what they come up with for the V2+'s updated case. If they could get the metal case build quality of the original GO plus the heat dissapating qualities of the V2 case, that would would be great.


 
 Good point. And you'll actually have to wait as I don't think they're selling/shipping any more V2+'s until the case gets reworked. The V2+ Infinity unit I have currently is a prototype, so it has the original case. 
  
 And I haven't noticed any issues with heat at all, but then again I'm used to the ALO CDM with two tubes in it!


----------



## doublea71

As much as LH ruffles my feathers, the glowing reviews of the V2 in spite of its case leave me quite impressed.


----------



## doublea71

Any Geek Wave backers in here? I made a survey if you're interested:http://www.head-fi.org/t/783527/geek-wave-backers-customer-happiness-survey-from-a-fellow-backer


----------



## RedJohn456

Finally received my monoprice USB cable and it works well with the V2. It only cost $2 vs the one I bought for $12 from a local shop. The $12 cable holds memory and is not as soft as nimble as the monoprice one and is actually a PITA to use.
  
 Monoprice one rocks!


----------



## sheldaze

redjohn456 said:


> Finally received my monoprice USB cable and it works well with the V2. It only cost 2 dollars vs the one I bought vs the 12 dollar one I got from the local shop. The 12 dollar one holds memory and is not as soft as nimble as the monoprice one.
> 
> *Monoprice one rocks!*


 
 Agreed!
  
 The only reason I did not get a Monoprice cable was because the competitor's cable, in the picture, appeared to come with a ferrite core and cost the same. However when I received it via Amazon, it was a plain USB cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I'll stick to Monoprice next time...


----------



## RedJohn456

sheldaze said:


> Agreed!
> 
> The only reason I did not get a Monoprice cable was because the competitor's cable, in the picture, appeared to come with a ferrite core and cost the same. However when I received it via Amazon, it was a plain USB cable
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah I know exactly how you feel! Thats why I stopped putting too much stock in what the descriptions say for things like cables and such. I didn't realize till you quoted me but half my post was garbled english lol. Fixed it now


----------



## SearchOfSub

when will this be available again?


----------



## ufospls2

Has anyone done a A/B test between the Geek Out (v1 or v2) and the Schiit Fulla? I'm enjoying my GOV2, just curious how the Fulla compares considering the price difference.


----------



## sheldaze

ufospls2 said:


> Has anyone done a A/B test between the Geek Out (v1 or v2) and the Schiit Fulla? I'm enjoying my GOV2, just curious how the Fulla compares considering the price difference.


 
 I have both the Geek Out V2 and Fulla. The Fulla in no way compares favorably against the DAC in the GOV2, nor does its amplifier section have the same control and finesse.
  
 That being said, if on a desert island, my preference would be the Fulla. I could listen to its engaging sound for hours on end, without fatigue. And I like the way it pairs with both my HD650 and previous AKG headphones I've had (I am planning to purchase a more balanced AKG K7XX, and am very much looking forward to the reunion of the Fulla with the AKG headphone).
  
 Sorry if this does not help, but to me there is often a difference between technical quality, and desirability or just plain engaging fun. The GOV2 has plenty of technical quality. The Fulla is still a fun listen.


----------



## SearchOfSub

anyone compare it to iDSD?


----------



## NZtechfreak

searchofsub said:


> anyone compare it to iDSD?




It's been compared to the Nano, and easily bests it in that one write-up. Not seen a comparo to the iFi Micro though,I'd be interested to see that. Can't provide a link to the Nano comparison I'm afraid, presumably Google can help you out there.


----------



## SearchOfSub

Does the v2 have balanced headphone input?


----------



## NZtechfreak

searchofsub said:


> Does the v2 have balanced headphone input?




Yes, balanced headphone output via 3.5mm TRRS. I'm using it balanced with my Ether.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

nztechfreak said:


> Yes, balanced headphone output via 3.5mm TRRS. I'm using it balanced with my Ether.


 

 Impressions?


----------



## NZtechfreak

vhsownsbeta said:


> Impressions?




It sounds pretty awesome for portable (I'm using with my phone despite the battery drain).


----------



## ufospls2

nztechfreak said:


> It sounds pretty awesome for portable (I'm using with my phone despite the battery drain).


 
 What adapter are you using to use the balanced output with your ether? The only one I can find for 4pin XLR to 3.5mm TRRS is from Luna Shops online and it looks kinda sketchy so I'm not sure if it is the best option.


----------



## mscott58

ufospls2 said:


> What adapter are you using to use the balanced output with your ether? The only one I can find for 4pin XLR to 3.5mm TRRS is from Luna Shops online and it looks kinda sketchy so I'm not sure if it is the best option.




I have that exact Luna adapter and it's not shoddy IMHO. Also have the same one in 4-pin to 2.5mm TRRS and dual 3-pin XLR to 2.5mm TRRS. Luna seems to make some solid stuff. Cheers


----------



## ufospls2

mscott58 said:


> I have that exact Luna adapter and it's not shoddy IMHO. Also have the same one in 4-pin to 2.5mm TRRS and dual 3-pin XLR to 2.5mm TRRS. Luna seems to make some solid stuff. Cheers


 
 Cool, sorry I didn't mean they looked shoddily built, just was a bit sketched out by the shipping times and stuff. How long did you wait to receive yours? Perhaps I will place an order soon!


----------



## mscott58

ufospls2 said:


> Cool, sorry I didn't mean they looked shoddily built, just was a bit sketched out by the shipping times and stuff. How long did you wait to receive yours? Perhaps I will place an order soon!




Shipping time was only 1-2 weeks for me. Not bad for free delivery from China. 

Also they'll make any custom length or configuration you'd like. 

Cheers


----------



## ufospls2

mscott58 said:


> Shipping time was only 1-2 weeks for me. Not bad for free delivery from China.
> 
> Also they'll make any custom length or configuration you'd like.
> 
> Cheers


 
 Cool! Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## PixelSquish

I'd like to thank LH Labs & Head-Fi for making it easy to part with $300. And a special thanks out to Amazon Prime for making the results arrive in just a day (tomorrow).
  
 Thanks for making it easy to blow money I shouldn't be spending!


----------



## RedJohn456

pixelsquish said:


> I'd like to thank LH Labs & Head-Fi for making it easy to part with $300. And a special thanks out to Amazon Prime for making the results arrive in just a day (tomorrow).
> 
> Thanks for making it easy to blow money I shouldn't be spending!


 

 Got it overnight as well, well worth every penny imo


----------



## PixelSquish

ok sounds amazing to my Dunu DN 2000J's using the 100mw output setting. Now on my desktop with the HD600's at the 1000mw output setting I am at full volume and it sounds great but I feel like I want it up a notch or more volume-wise. That can't be right - the HD 600's should be able to have some more volume headroom no?


----------



## imackler

pixelsquish said:


> ok sounds amazing to my Dunu DN 2000J's using the 100mw output setting. Now on my desktop with the HD600's at the 1000mw output setting I am at full volume and it sounds great but I feel like I want it up a notch or more volume-wise. That can't be right - the HD 600's should be able to have some more volume headroom no?


 
  
 Have you tried through the balanced out?


----------



## NZtechfreak

imackler said:


> Have you tried through the balanced out?




I would think balanced out should have enough headroom.

Let us know!


----------



## PixelSquish

nztechfreak said:


> I would think balanced out should have enough headroom.
> 
> Let us know!


 
 That does give me a bit more headroom. Thanks. But the mid-bass sounds a bit distorted vs the Single ended output. Hmmm.
  
 What is it you are not supposed to plug into the balanced output? Just not to have headphones plugged into both outputs at once?


----------



## NZtechfreak

pixelsquish said:


> That does give me a bit more headroom. Thanks. But the mid-bass sounds a bit distorted vs the Single ended output. Hmmm.
> 
> What is it you are not supposed to plug into the balanced output? Just not to have headphones plugged into both outputs at once?




Whoa, hold on there! You need a 3.5mm TRRS plug into an appropriate balanced headphone termination for the balanced output. Plugging in directly risks damaging gear as I understand it. The adapters are available from Luna Shops and Amazon. I have nothing and the Amazon one seems better, the Luna Shops one works fine, but is an extremely tight fit for the headphones XLR plug. Apologies for not reiterating that advice from the manual, I will certainly mention it from now on with people asking after balanced out.


----------



## PixelSquish

nztechfreak said:


> Whoa, hold on there! You need a 3.5mm TRRS plug into an appropriate balanced headphone termination for the balanced output. Plugging in directly risks damaging gear as I understand it. The adapters are available from Luna Shops and Amazon. I have nothing and the Amazon one seems better, the Luna Shops one works fine, but is an extremely tight fit for the headphones XLR plug. Apologies for not reiterating that advice from the manual, I will certainly mention it from now on with people asking after balanced out.


 
 I thought I needed something, thanks.  This look good:
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016E5PEXC?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=od_aui_detailpages00


----------



## NZtechfreak

pixelsquish said:


> I thought I needed something, thanks.  This look good:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016E5PEXC?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=od_aui_detailpages00




If you check this thread (or possibly the V2+ thread) the required pin-out for the TRRS is detailed. It's the same as for HiFiMan balanced condos, if that helps.


----------



## Arnotts

Does anyone have any experience using the single-ended or balanced output of the GOV2 into an external amplifier? How did it compare to using the internal amp?
  
 Thanks


----------



## PixelSquish

I can't seem to find the TRRS plug on LunaShops that this unit needs for using the balanced output. can anyone link me to it?


----------



## sheldaze

pixelsquish said:


> I can't seem to find the TRRS plug on LunaShops that this unit needs for using the balanced output. can anyone link me to it?


 
 You may be putting too many keywords into the search. Try just: *3.5mm trrs*
  
 Also, I'm assuming people aren't posting the link for a reason?


----------



## NZtechfreak

I'm on mobile and at work here, otherwise I'd grab the link.


----------



## DecentLevi

arnotts said:


> Does anyone have any experience using the single-ended or balanced output of the GOV2 into an external amplifier? How did it compare to using the internal amp?
> 
> Thanks


 
 That is a very good question. I myself have tried my Ember tube amp as an external amp with the V2+ at a meet, and, at least under these semi-noisy conditions, the results were inconclusive which sounded better. However I'll bet if using the V2 with a TOTL kick-a** amp, the V2 would be taken to another level. Any more impressions for people who have done this?


----------



## NZtechfreak

decentlevi said:


> That is a very good question. I myself have tried my Ember tube amp as an external amp with the V2+ at a meet, and, at least under these semi-noisy conditions, the results were inconclusive which sounded better. However I'll bet if using the V2 with a TOTL kick-a** amp, the V2 would be taken to another level. Any more impressions for people who have done this?


 
  
 I've not done it, but I believe connection to external amps was intended to be done via the balanced connection?


----------



## sahmen

pixelsquish said:


> I can't seem to find the TRRS plug on LunaShops that this unit needs for using the balanced output. can anyone link me to it?


 
 You mean this?
  
 http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5003


----------



## NZtechfreak

sahmen said:


> You mean this?
> 
> http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5003


 
  
 That's the one, not sure why people having so much trouble finding it when they know the website selling them.
  
 Perhaps my Google-Fu is unusually strong?


----------



## imackler

nztechfreak said:


> That's the one, not sure why people having so much trouble finding it when they know the website selling them.
> 
> Perhaps my Google-Fu is unusually strong?


 
  
 I think people are looking for a cable terminated in TRRS termination...without the XLR adapter. The way I understand its possible to have your headphone cable terminated in the TRRS ending rather than XLR, right?


----------



## Arnotts

decentlevi said:


> That is a very good question. I myself have tried my Ember tube amp as an external amp with the V2+ at a meet, and, at least under these semi-noisy conditions, the results were inconclusive which sounded better. However I'll bet if using the V2 with a TOTL kick-a** amp, the V2 would be taken to another level. Any more impressions for people who have done this?


 
 I'm crazy since I've already got the Mjolnir 2, but I'm thinking of keeping my order for the Cavalli Liquid Carbon and pairing it up with the GOV2.
  
 The GOV2 should arrive in the next week or so. I'll order that TRRS to female 4 pin XLR adapter and see how the balanced output handles the HD650's and HD800's. It might be good enough so that I don't need the Liquid Carbon.
  
 I'll also compare the single ended output from the GOV2 to the Valhalla 2 vs the internal balanced output.


----------



## PixelSquish

sahmen said:


> You mean this?
> 
> http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5003


 
 no need for xlr
  
 more like this i think http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5135


----------



## uncola

You can't run balanced to unbalanced unless the amp is transformer coupled, it damages the amp/headphones.  I don't know the exact technicals, maybe miceblue can jump in


----------



## PixelSquish

uncola said:


> You can't run balanced to unbalanced unless the amp is transformer coupled, it damages the amp/headphones.  I don't know the exact technicals, maybe miceblue can jump in


 
 so it's not safe to do even with the correct TRRS plug? i'm a layman here so just trying to understand


----------



## germay0653

pixelsquish said:


> so it's not safe to do even with the correct TRRS plug? i'm a layman here so just trying to understand


 

 That's the wrong size TRRS plug even if it were safe.  It's not safe plus the V2 uses a 3.5mm TRRS, not a 2.5mm male plug.


----------



## nbakid2000

Forgive my question, but even after reading through all the charts, I'm still unclear on the differences between these. Can someone explain what I get for my money between the varying models? Assuming I just wanted to use this DAC for, say, Sennheiser 558/600 headphones on my PC and/or my stereo system which gets its music from a computer.
  
 Right now I have a Geek Out 450 so I'm looking to upgrade.


----------



## NZtechfreak

You mean differences between the V2 and V2+?

The V2+ runs off battery power, making it suitable for use with portable devices like smartphones, the V2 does not run on its own battery, instead drawing power from the USB connection.

The V2+ is of course larger given the internal battery, which is currently delaying it's arrival as it's more difficult to 3D print and they are reworking the chassis.


----------



## nbakid2000

nztechfreak said:


> You mean differences between the V2 and V2+?
> 
> The V2+ runs off battery power, making it suitable for use with portable devices like smartphones, the V2 does not run on its own battery, instead drawing power from the USB connection.


 
  
 Is that generally the only difference? What are the Infinity models for? What's the advantage to them? Just an extra gain stage?
  
 It looks like at this point I'd just be going for the V2 Infinity if that's the case....


----------



## NZtechfreak

nbakid2000 said:


> Is that generally the only difference? What are the Infinity models for? What's the advantage to them?




The Infinity models have an extra output setting (450mw), which may be beneficial if you need the volume control for medium sensitivity cans, they also have slightly lower distortion I think, but I doubt that difference is audible. As far as I'm concerned the Infinity models do nowhere near enough to justify their price premium.


----------



## nbakid2000

nztechfreak said:


> The Infinity models have an extra output setting (450mw), which may be beneficial if you need the volume control for medium sensitivity cans, they also have slightly lower distortion I think, but I doubt that difference is audible. As far as I'm concerned the Infinity models do nowhere near enough to justify their price premium.


 
  
 I'm using Sennheiser 558s and they seem to work great with the Geek Out 450. Would the Infinity then be the closest to the 450 then as far as performance/power goes?


----------



## NZtechfreak

nbakid2000 said:


> I'm using Sennheiser 558s and they seem to work great with the Geek Out 450. Would the Infinity then be the closest to the 450 then as far as performance/power goes?




Power, sure. Providing the volume control is adequate then no reason not to use the 1000mW output on the GOV2 though. I wouldn't bother with the Infinity myself.


----------



## nbakid2000

nztechfreak said:


> Power, sure. Providing the volume control is adequate then no reason not to use the 1000mW output on the GOV2 though. I wouldn't bother with the Infinity myself.


 


 I just didn't want to overload my phones is all. Didn't know if the 1000mW would kill them or not --- upon research, I guess these things are rated at 50 ohms...I'm seeing another site paired these with an amp at 50 ohms at 1000mW...which I guess is fine then.


----------



## NZtechfreak

nbakid2000 said:


> I just didn't want to overload my phones is all. Didn't know if the 1000mW would kill them or not --- upon research, I guess these things are rated at 50 ohms...I'm seeing another site paired these with an amp at 50 ohms at 1000mW...which I guess is fine then.




The sensitivity is much more important than the impedance, my HE6 is 50ohm for example, 1W won't get close to driving them!


----------



## nbakid2000

nztechfreak said:


> The sensitivity is much more important than the impedance, my HE6 is 50ohm for example, 1W won't get close to driving them!


 
  
 OK, I was just curious. The 558s apparently have a sensitivity of 112dB. I use the Geek Out 450 and I can put my volume on my computer up to about 20 tops and it's a very healthy/driving volume. Usually it's in the 10-15 range, depending on what I'm listening to...any more is pushing my eardrums/the headphones to point of overload. I was just making sure that the 1000mW wouldn't blow me out at like 7 or whatever, since the GO 450 is rated at 450mW, I guess. That's why I was curious to know if I should get the Infinity since it has the 450mW rating and that rating/power works great right now with what I'm using. Sorry, I don't know a whole ton about how the various ratings/math effect everything. So the Infinity would still be a waste for what I'm doing? I won't be blown out with the 1000 mW?


----------



## NZtechfreak

112? That's pretty sensitive. You probably only need the 100mW power output for them.


----------



## imackler

I can be so dense. Can someone post photos of the cheapest balanced hd6** cable set up (with any connections) that would take advantage of the balanced line out?


----------



## eliwankenobi

imackler said:


> I can be so dense. Can someone post photos of the cheapest balanced hd6** cable set up (with any connections) that would take advantage of the balanced line out?




I bought these: http://m.shenzhenaudio.com/z-zy-hifi-cable-upgrade-version-hd650-hd600-hd580-hd565-hd525-balance-line-4-pin-xlr-male-occ-zy-002-2-5m.html

And I reviewed them here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/747885/review-zy-cable-zy-002-balanced-cable-and-adapter-for-hd600

In my opinion they are excellent and very cost effective. The termination is 4 pin XLR, but Shenzen Audio has very good relation with the manufacturer and surely they can put whatever termination you desire for the same price as they did with my balanced to 1/8" adapter so I can use them with my GO450.


----------



## uncola

I got a cable from this seller in china.  I'm really happy with it.  you just tell him what length and connector you want.  in our case 3.5mm trrs 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/1-5m-5FT-Hi-End-Litz-braid-8-Cores-5n-Pcocc-silver-plated-Headphone-Upgrade-Cable/900546_32374529459.html


----------



## nbakid2000

nztechfreak said:


> 112? That's pretty sensitive. You probably only need the 100mW power output for them.


 
  
 Again, I'm sorry to bug you, but you seem to know more about this than I do. The information I got is this:
  
 Sennheiser HD 600/650 ---112 (voltage sensitivity) 300 (ohms) 107 (power sensitivity)
  
 http://benchmarkmedia.com/blogs/news/14017381-headphone-impedance-and-sensitivity
  
 If I got the normal V2, that would be fine and I wouldn't have to mess or worry about the 450mW setting that is found on the Infinity. Correct? I'd just use the 100mW jack on the V2? (I currently run the Sennheiser 558 but am looking to upgrade)
  
 Currently I plug in my 558s into the 47 ohms jack on the Geek Out 450. This seems to be a bit more laid back and quieter than using the .47 ohms jack. Does this sound about right?


----------



## NZtechfreak

You can check power requirements places like http://www.digizoid.com/power.php - input your headphone specs and it'll let you know the power and current requirements for various listening volumes (you'll typically want to aim for enough power to hit transient peaks a bit higher than your average listening volumes so that those peaks can be reached without clipping). From those specs you should be fine, the 650 sensitivity is 103dBSPL/mW and it'll only need 50mW to hit 120dB peaks. There isn't a 100W jack in the V2, same jack and you switch output power with a button on the side of the device. It defaults to the 100mW setting between uses to prevent you blowing your ears out or damaging your headphones. 

You should be using the 0.47ohm output for your 558, by the way. It sounds softer and more laid back with the 47ohm output because it's badly mismatched with the headphones 50ohm impedance. That causes wonky frequency responses in dynamic drivers like the 558, most often causing woolly bloated bass, that robs it of impact. As a general rule look for an output impedance less than 8 times the headphone impedance to prevent this (Note that this does not apply to planar magnetic drivers, which are not affected by the output impedance of the connected amp).


----------



## nbakid2000

nztechfreak said:


> You can check power requirements places like http://www.digizoid.com/power.php - input your headphone specs and it'll let you know the power and current requirements for various listening volumes (you'll typically want to aim for enough power to hit transient peaks a bit higher than your average listening volumes so that those peaks can be reached without clipping). From those specs you should be fine, the 650 sensitivity is 103dBSPL/mW and it'll only need 50mW to hit 120dB peaks. There isn't a 100W jack in the V2, same jack and you switch output power with a button on the side of the device. It defaults to the 100mW setting between uses to prevent you blowing your ears out or damaging your headphones.
> 
> You should be using the 0.47ohm output for your 558, by the way. It sounds softer and more laid back with the 47ohm output because it's badly mismatched with the headphones 50ohm impedance. That causes wonky frequently responses in dynamic drivers like the 558, most often causing woolly bloated bass, that robs it of impact. As a general rule look for an output impedance less than 8 times the headphone impedance to prevent this (Note that this does not apply to planar magnetic drivers, which are not affected by the output impedance of the connected amp).


 
  
 So in plain exact terms (sorry, again) I can just go with the V2 normal edition, and use the 100mW setting for either my 558s or 600s (not really interested in the 650s), from the looks of it. ?
  
 edit: also changed to the .47 jack on your recommendation. Thanks!


----------



## ufospls2

nbakid2000 said:


> So in plain exact terms (sorry, again) I can just go with the V2 normal edition, and use the 100mW setting for either my 558s or 600s (not really interested in the 650s), from the looks of it. ?
> 
> edit: also changed to the .47 jack on your recommendation. Thanks!


 
 You could use the 100mw or the 1000mw, it wouldn't do your headphones any harm, but the 100mw setting should give you sufficient volume. I would go with the V2 standard, normal edition


----------



## nbakid2000

ufospls2 said:


> You could use the 100mw or the 1000mw, it wouldn't do your headphones any harm, but the 100mw setting should give you sufficient volume. I would go with the V2 standard, normal edition


 

 Fantastic! Thanks!


----------



## oneguy

nbakid2000 said:


> Again, I'm sorry to bug you, but you seem to know more about this than I do. The information I got is this:
> 
> Sennheiser HD 600/650 ---112 (voltage sensitivity) 300 (ohms) 107 (power sensitivity)
> 
> ...




The v2 doesn't have different ports for different power outputs. One port is single ended and the other is balanced. Power output is changed through a button on the side. There is another button that toggles between FTM and FRM mode.


----------



## NinjaHamster

oneguy said:


> The v2 doesn't have different ports for different power outputs. One port is single ended and the other is balanced. Power output is changed through a button on the side. There is another button that toggles between FTM and FRM mode.




FTM or TCM? The standard v2 doesn't have Femto clocks.


----------



## nbakid2000

Any differences in sound between the V2 and Infinity? From what the other guy said, they're not audible if there are. Hype?


----------



## oneguy

ninjahamster said:


> FTM or TCM? The standard v2 doesn't have Femto clocks.




You are correct, there is no FTM mode for the v2. I was going off of memory and recalling one of the Pulse Infinity modes instead of Geek Out v2 modes.


----------



## NZtechfreak

nbakid2000 said:


> So in plain exact terms (sorry, again) I can just go with the V2 normal edition, and use the 100mW setting for either my 558s or 600s (not really interested in the 650s), from the looks of it. ?
> 
> edit: also changed to the .47 jack on your recommendation. Thanks!




As per the other poster, you should be fine. 

The 100mW output is into 16ohm, so it will output less into your headphones 50ohm load (32mW, if my math isn't too terrible, which it very well could be given about 8 hours sleep over the last two nights). If you do the power calcs you only need 20mW to hit 120dB peaks for the 558 for the numbers you gave, so should be sufficient volume and headroom.


----------



## RedJohn456

Dumb question
  
 but whats the main difference between the 2 different modes on the regular V2? The green light and blue light mode I mean


----------



## uncola

tcm = minimum phase filter with less pre-ringing, frm = linear phase filter less phase distortion
Two digital anti–imaging filters are on offer, allowing you to trade frequency domain for time domain optimization. One filter mode is called TCM or “Time Coherent Mode,” the other FRM or “Frequency Response Mode.” Regarding TCM, Larry Ho tried to make the time domain behavior the best he could manage with the ESS DAC chip. “We try to make the impulse response as perfect as possible. In theory, NOS (non–over–sampling) will be the best in this field. Da Vinci and (a) few more DACs (also) perform well here…Pre–ring(ing) is one thing that we like to remove, but also minimize the post–ring(ing as well, making)…the sound even more relaxed/smooth.” According to Ho, the other filter mode, FRM, attempts to optimize frequency domain behavior by “…properly setting the roll–off frequency according to the sampling rate, fine (tuning) the pre-ring and post-ring behavior…and also tweak(ing) the FIR/IIR settings in DSD and PCM mode.” In FRM mode, the “…sound will become more ‘accurate’…and sounds nice for some type of music.” The FRM mode provides slightly lower harmonic distortion and noise (THD+N), because the intermodulation distortion (IMD) at higher frequencies is reduced due to high frequency artifact optimization.
  
the difference is subtle, I'm using frm
 
edit: more info on digital filters here http://dspguru.com/dsp/faqs/fir/properties


----------



## PixelSquish

what's fun is switching between the headphone out of my dell xps 15 and the GeekoutV2 and listening to how good the GeekoutV2 sounds


----------



## RedJohn456

uncola said:


> tcm = minimum phase filter with less pre-ringing, frm = linear phase filter less phase distortion
> Two digital anti–imaging filters are on offer, allowing you to trade frequency domain for time domain optimization. One filter mode is called TCM or “Time Coherent Mode,” the other FRM or “Frequency Response Mode.” Regarding TCM, Larry Ho tried to make the time domain behavior the best he could manage with the ESS DAC chip. “We try to make the impulse response as perfect as possible. In theory, NOS (non–over–sampling) will be the best in this field. Da Vinci and (a) few more DACs (also) perform well here…Pre–ring(ing) is one thing that we like to remove, but also minimize the post–ring(ing as well, making)…the sound even more relaxed/smooth.” According to Ho, the other filter mode, FRM, attempts to optimize frequency domain behavior by “…properly setting the roll–off frequency according to the sampling rate, fine (tuning) the pre-ring and post-ring behavior…and also tweak(ing) the FIR/IIR settings in DSD and PCM mode.” In FRM mode, the “…sound will become more ‘accurate’…and sounds nice for some type of music.” The FRM mode provides slightly lower harmonic distortion and noise (THD+N), because the intermodulation distortion (IMD) at higher frequencies is reduced due to high frequency artifact optimization.
> 
> the difference is subtle, I'm using frm
> ... 

 Thanks for the explanation 
  
 I was switching back and forth and the green light mode seems a wee bit sharper to me (more treble). But it was slight, not really night and day. 
 I guess that goes with what you were mentioning in your explanation


----------



## nbakid2000

nztechfreak said:


> You should be using the 0.47ohm output for your 558, by the way. It sounds softer and more laid back with the 47ohm output because it's badly mismatched with the headphones 50ohm impedance. That causes wonky frequency responses in dynamic drivers like the 558, most often causing woolly bloated bass, that robs it of impact.


 
  
 So I've tried both outputs frequently, and I honestly prefer the 47 ohm output with these headphones. The .47 is more dynamic and pops more, but I really prefer the more laid back smooth sound signature it's giving me with the 47 ohm. I'm continuing to use both but I dunno, the one mentioned really agrees with me.


----------



## NZtechfreak

nbakid2000 said:


> So I've tried both outputs frequently, and I honestly prefer the 47 ohm output with these headphones. The .47 is more dynamic and pops more, but I really prefer the more laid back smooth sound signature it's giving me with the 47 ohm. I'm continuing to use both but I dunno, the one mentioned really agrees with me.




Well you're getting a very coloured sound that way, but hey, if you like it that's all that matters.


----------



## tvnosaint

^^ not much volume either.


----------



## ufospls2

Is anyone having any trouble with their GOV2 starting to come apart? I think the heat is starting to melt the glue, and my case is coming apart. The usb is getting really, really wiggly as well. I don't plug it straight into the computer, I use a small usb extension cord so it is very safe. It never has felt overly hot? But the case is coming apart. Weird. If you are having any issues please chime in. Thanks.


----------



## uncola

No issues here. I use it at 100% volume most of the time feeding a speaker amp too. 1.5 ft USB extension cord connecting it to my laptop


----------



## sheldaze

Oddly I got two shipment notices from Luna, October 9 and then also October 14. Assuming the second notice was the actual shipment, it took 21 days to arrive.
  
 ::
  
 I must say, I feel this box is not the same running balanced! The slight edge of harshness I heard in single-ended is not at all there, during this, my initial listening today. Balanced playback truly elevates this to an entirely new level. I will need to re-adjust my thoughts regarding how good this is. I am much more pleased with the balanced performance than I had anticipated!


----------



## nbakid2000

tvnosaint said:


> ^^ not much volume either.


 

 How much volume do you typically need? Seems loud enough to me. I've never had problems with it. Maybe I'm doing it wrong. I don't really blast my headphones....


----------



## mscott58

sheldaze said:


> Oddly I got two shipment notices from Luna, October 9 and then also October 14. Assuming the second notice was the actual shipment, it took 21 days to arrive.
> 
> ::
> 
> I must say, I feel this box is not the same running balanced! The slight edge of harshness I heard in single-ended is not at all there, during this, my initial listening today. Balanced playback truly elevates this to an entirely new level. I will need to re-adjust my thoughts regarding how good this is. I am much more pleased with the balanced performance than I had anticipated!


 
 Concur. Glad you like it! 
  
 And regarding Luna, I've had them come in anywhere from 1.5-3.5 weeks.


----------



## sheldaze

mscott58 said:


> Concur. Glad you like it!
> 
> And regarding Luna, I've had them come in anywhere from 1.5-3.5 weeks.


 
 I'm really just shocked!
  
 I cannot put enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to express how different this is sounding. This is it! This is the sound I've been looking for in a USB DAC/AMP for the past year!
  
 I had no clue the amp running balanced would make such a change...


----------



## mscott58

sheldaze said:


> I'm really just shocked!
> 
> I cannot put enough
> 
> ...


 
 Which of your cans are you using? The AKG's or the HD's perhaps?

 I've used mine with both the LCD-3's and K10s and the V2+ Inf. I have runs them both very well. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## NZtechfreak

Ha, I've almost exclusively listened balanced with the V2 I've had on loan, must listen single-ended to see what I haven't been missing out on. I know that Purrin definitely felt significant improvement listening balanced.


----------



## sheldaze

mscott58 said:


> Which of your cans are you using? The AKG's or the HD's perhaps?
> 
> I've used mine with both the LCD-3's and K10s and the V2+ Inf. I have runs them both very well.
> 
> Cheers


 
 I'm using HD650, which I personally find more tricky to sound "good".
 I have HE1K too that are balanced, but those sound pretty good with a lot of different things.
  
 I'll be bringing this to a meet in 2 days, where I know there will be at least an Audeze LCD-X if not plenty of other balanced headphones. Now I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## DecentLevi

Were you guys making a basic attempt to volume-match when comparing between the SE and balanced outputs? Because as simple as this sounds, often people can get fooled into thinking something sounds better just because it's louder. I don't doubt that the V2 must sound a great deal better on balanced out, but just how much can be more accurately determined if at least making a basic attempt by memory to reduce the volume to the same from when it was playing it on balanced.
  
 BTW @sheldaze, which meet are you going to in two days? I'm co-organizing the SF local fall meet this Saturday


----------



## Dithyrambes

mscott58 said:


> Which of your cans are you using? The AKG's or the HD's perhaps?
> 
> I've used mine with both the LCD-3's and K10s and the V2+ Inf. I have runs them both very well.
> 
> Cheers


 
 Really wondering if you think the the mojo still sounds better than the v2 balanced....once your cable comes for your k10s


----------



## sheldaze

decentlevi said:


> BTW @sheldaze, which meet are you going to in two days? I'm co-organizing the SF local fall meet this Saturday


 
 Other side of the country - DC area meet, which I think is basically people from Maryland and Virginia. Though we have had a few people venture from further.
  
 ADD: And if I can add, I generally listen to headphones over a longer span of time. Regardless of volume, I was having a high frequency sound I did not like, when listening to the V2 single-ended. At the end of the evening of listening to the V2 in balanced, I would still rate the Mojo better. But it is considerably closer with comparison of the balanced output of the V2 versus the Mojo.


----------



## mscott58

dithyrambes said:


> Really wondering if you think the the mojo still sounds better than the v2 balanced....once your cable comes for your k10s


 
 Me too!


----------



## DecentLevi

Did you mean to say the Mojo sounds better SE than the v2 balanced? It looks like the Mojo is only SE


----------



## NinjaHamster

decentlevi said:


> Did you mean to say the Mojo sounds better SE than the v2 balanced? It looks like the Mojo is only SE




That's what he's saying.


----------



## mscott58

decentlevi said:


> Did you mean to say the Mojo sounds better SE than the v2 balanced? It looks like the Mojo is only SE


 
 If you're referring to my post earlier, I'm saying I'm waiting to see how the Mojo compares to the V2+ Infinity. I want to test them both at their "best" so that will be Mojo in SE operation (the only option) against the V2+ in balanced. Currently I only have a 2.5mm TRRS cable for my K10's and awaiting a 2.5mm TRRS to 3.5mm TRRS converter that I'm having made. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

I dunno... had a Chord Hugo. I'm far, far more impressed by the V2 than I ever was by the Chord. The V2 has an amazingly natural sound to it that I'm not used to hearing from portable gear, especially in the treble. It's a shame that LHL has burned so many bridges with the way they've run their campaigns and whatnot. Even friends whom I've referred the V2 to, have issues with even entertaining one due to being burned by LHL or just purely out of principle.


----------



## mscott58

idsynchrono_24 said:


> I dunno... had a Chord Hugo. I'm far, far more impressed by the V2 than I ever was by the Chord. The V2 has an amazingly natural sound to it that I'm not used to hearing from portable gear, especially in the treble. It's a shame that LHL has burned so many bridges with the way they've run their campaigns and whatnot. Even friends whom I've referred the V2 to, have issues with even entertaining one due to being burned by LHL or just purely out of principle.


 
 That's the great thing about the Mojo. While I respected the Hugo, I was never in love with the sound (or the price). The Mojo is a sound that I find much more enjoyable, musical and engaging in a smaller package that is truly portable and also costs 1/4 of the price of the Hugo. Homerun from Chord IMHO. Cheers


----------



## musicheaven

mscott58 said:


> idsynchrono_24 said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno... had a Chord Hugo. I'm far, far more impressed by the V2 than I ever was by the Chord. The V2 has an amazingly natural sound to it that I'm not used to hearing from portable gear, especially in the treble. It's a shame that LHL has burned so many bridges with the way they've run their campaigns and whatnot. Even friends whom I've referred the V2 to, have issues with even entertaining one due to being burned by LHL or just purely out of principle.
> ...




Certainly share both your thoughts, to me it's a matter of experiencing different DAC implementation that counts, I have gone to a few right now but I always like to add to my collection, I guess I have a thing for DACs. What I am after is the 9018Q2M from the V2 and the mojo FPGA. Reading a load of impressions about FPGA based DACs it seems it's always something to try/own, the problem with that is there always seem to be at the high end of the scale due to their properties. Now that Chord has made it more affordable, that's changing the game and allow them to be more widely used and owned hence its popularity. The Hugo was and is still popular but not within reach of the affordable.


----------



## NZtechfreak

*Retracted*


----------



## sheldaze

nztechfreak said:


> In contrast tonight I could hear that there was a difference between the Mojo and GOV2 immediately, and in terms of specifics the bass difference came through pretty rapidly. With the GOV2 the bass was more weighty and impactful, the sound overall more dynamic, which made it a better pairing for the Ether C than the Mojo to my ears. Cymbals sounded a little more splashy with the GOV2 however, and I would imagine over a longer listening session it could be a bit more fatiguing (although I may be overestimating that, given I am a bit more sensitive to sound with the nearly resolved cold). Interestingly if I changed the digital filter on the GOV2 to the FRM filter it was less fatiguing, cymbals were a little better behaved, and it sounded closer to the Mojo signature, while still retaining some advantages in bass and dynamics. Soundstage and detail retrieval seemed similar to me, and it would take more sessions to meaningfully flesh out if I could hear any differences in those (or other) areas.


 
 Well-said, sir!
  
 I am unfamiliar with the Beyer headphone, and have no desire to renew a relationship with their cans - I am familiar with the Ether and Ether C, and loved what I heard. The above quoted paragraph, I share your view completely.


----------



## Dithyrambes

I just wish lhlabs got the gov2+ out earlier. They lost a lot of business with the late release


----------



## Dithyrambes

nztechfreak said:


> Cross-posted from the Mojo thread, might be of interest to those following this thread also:
> 
> 
> Interesting for a few reasons. With regards to the T5p, they're fairly neutral, although on the brighter side of neutral, and a bit bass light to my ears. Their main deficit for me though is how lean they are - it's not a matter of they are neutral and the Mojo is neutral and so the pairing is not ideal. They definitely want a pairing that is warmer and has a bit more body than the Mojo I think (EQ'ing will help somewhat). I had a similar take tonight comparing the Mojo with the Geek Out V2 with the Ether C. I need to compare more formally, but I think the Ether C is a little on the leaner side too, if not as much as the T5p (and with a better bass response).
> ...




I will have both as well


----------



## wakka992

Hi guys, I'll paste what I asked on the GO V2+ thread since this looks like a more active thread: 
I am really interested in this new geekout and while looking for further info on the DAC ESS chip I just noticed that on the productor site the ES9018AQ2M is no more present but the ES9018k2m of geekout v1 is still listed... Have ESS discontinued their new DAC mobile flagship?? Any news on that side? Will LH labs act accordingly changing DAC chip?
Thanks


----------



## CaffeineJunkie

Maybe ESS removed it from their site because it was being downloaded hundreds of thousands of times by Samsung fans when it was rumoured the S7 would include it.


----------



## musicheaven

You can bet ESS has not dropped the ball on their highly successful AQ2M chip, to be honest their site has been a little less than marketing friendly and for a good reason, folks there are more technically inclined. I would just dust it off under the rug and look at their similar siblings as they use, for all intend and purposes, the same HyperStream technology. I strongly advise anyone to download their well written paper on the subject, quite an eye opener.


----------



## Mr Creosote

In the Chord DAC's the actual DAC Chip is in the FPGA. So adding the ES9018Q2M DAC to it would be meaningless.  If you want a better device then you should go for the full ES9018S reference grade chip in mono mode, not the cut-down lower end chip targeted at mobile phones with some stupid FPGA added. With the reference grade sabre in dual mono you get 135dB dynamic range and manufacturers can load custom complex filters into the DAC Chip itself, so you do not need any FPGA to do this instead.This seems to be far the best option,


----------



## mscott58

mr creosote said:


> In the Chord DAC's the actual DAC Chip is in the FPGA. So adding the ES9018Q2M DAC to it would be meaningless.  If you want a better device then you should go for the full ES9018S reference grade chip in mono mode, not the cut-down lower end chip targeted at mobile phones with some stupid FPGA added. With the reference grade sabre in dual mono you get 135dB dynamic range and manufacturers can load custom complex filters into the DAC Chip itself, so you do not need any FPGA to do this instead.This seems to be far the best option,




Out of curiosity have you heard one of Chords FPGA DACs? Cheers


----------



## ejong7

Now that I received my unit, I can finally see why people are talking about the casing. it's not nice when you receive a new unit and you can already see a few specks of dust inside. And it doesnt feel as nice or premium as the V1 the casing.


----------



## NZtechfreak

So I posted some thoughts the other night on Mojo Vs GOV2…and now I have to kind of retract them.
  
 The very next night I went to compare my T5p with the Ether C from the Mojo, and without even altering the volume between headphone changes my SPL meter was saying they were the same volume. Ruh-roh. Given their relative sensitivities I didn't believe that for a second, and sure enough on listening the T5p was subjectively at least twice as loud as the Mojo! So we're talking in the ball park of a 10dB error. There was definitely not so dramatic a difference in volume the night prior when I had done Mojo Vs GOV2, however the SPL meter behaviour the next night was enough to make me want to redo the earlier comparison (for science!).
  
 With my SPL meter out of action I resorted to a smartphone app. Not ideal, but given I didn’t require absolute accuracy so much as relative accuracy that was fairly reproducible, I think it was adequate.
  
 After repeating the test I think it is clear that there was a volume difference favouring the GOV2 during the earlier comparison. This time around there wasn’t any apparent dryness or lack of dynamics from the Mojo. I would say the Mojo edged the GOV2 (FRM filter on the GOV2) - better instrument separation, blacker background, microdetail retrieval – overall a more refined and composed sound, but this time not lacking in engagement factor. I do mean ‘edged’ as well, I felt like the margin, while distinct, was small. I remain keen to grab a V2+ when/if it arrives and do a blinded multi-participant comparison against the Mojo (any NZ readers keen to be part of that flick me a PM).
  
 Apologies all for my earlier post, where the SPL meter problem clearly influenced the result. I will have a freshly calibrated meter for the blinded tests when it is time for them.
  
  
  
  
 Note on method and music choices etc: One DAC/amp plugged into each side of the laptop, volume matched to 93dB with a test tone (producing average volumes ~80-85dB when listening to music). Pretty straightforward to switch - just left the audio devices setting window open and changed the default playback device when changing headphones into the alternate DAC. Still a slower changeover than I'd really like, given the brevity of audio impressions, but at least the volume matching persisted through changeover. Listening to the GOV2 was via the balanced output, and mostly with the FRM digital filter mode. Almost all files were 16/44 FLAC, with one exception being some 24/96 Pink Floyd. Music choices varied a fair bit - Rage Against the Machine, Pantera, Ella Fitzgerald, Alanis Morissette, Miles Davis, Tool, Muse, Massive Attack, Pink Floyd, Daft Punk.


----------



## sheldaze

> Originally Posted by *NZtechfreak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Apologies all for my earlier post, where the SPL meter problem clearly influenced the result. I will have a freshly calibrated meter for the blinded tests when it is time for them.


 
 I still agree with your original post, with regards to the "splashy cymbals" and potentially more fatiguing nature of the GOV2 versus the Mojo. I would describe the sounds from the Mojo as feather pillows caressing my ears. I could listen for hours on end, and lost some sleep the first few nights I had it. While I felt the balanced output of GOV2 improved the quality tremendously, I did not feel it was competition for the Mojo.
  
 It was quite interesting though, at a meet this past Saturday. A number of people heard the Mojo and thought it paled in comparison to a desktop setup, Schiit Gungnir Multibit > Cavalli Liquid Carbon. You might say, sure - huge price difference. But one person also thought the Schiit Fulla kept much of the quality of the desktop unit.
  
 What I am trying to say, and may be failing miserably, is the Mojo is to _my taste_ a better USB DAC/AMP. But it is certainly a taste, which one may or may not acquire. It seemed very odd to my ears on first listen. Then it became pillows


----------



## NZtechfreak

I'd still stand by those comments. After redoing the test I agree the Mojo is indeed better, but then at twice the price it should be (not that this always works out in practice). On the repeat it had the dynamics that a few dB of volume had robbed in the first test, but was still less fatiguing than the GOV2.


----------



## Mr Creosote

Yes I have spent some time and with a few headphones throw in to mix things up. I also  think it important to listen with a good speaker system.  My friend has the hugo and is lining up for the mojo. He likes the chord range. The fpga is nice and gives resolution that is second to none. I would say if you are a hd800 person this suits you down to the ground. I’ll report when I have spent time with the mojo


----------



## laevi

Has anyone used the V2 with an LG G4 smartphone?
  
 My V2 doesn't even power on when connected to the G4. The V2 has no problems with a friend's Samsung Note 5 or my cheapo ZTE Zmax smartphone.


----------



## NZtechfreak

laevi said:


> Has anyone used the V2 with an LG G4 smartphone?
> 
> My V2 doesn't even power on when connected to the G4. The V2 has no problems with a friend's Samsung Note 5 or my cheapo ZTE Zmax smartphone.




Samsung phones have always been capable of putting out more charge than other Androids. You'll need to use a USB OTG Y cable or powered USB hub to work around the issue.


----------



## Kiln

anyone have photo of the special case


----------



## Punch Leez

Anyone tried this to drive a balanced HD650? I am hunting a balanced and transportable DAC/AMP for my HD650.


----------



## NZtechfreak

punch leez said:


> Anyone tried this to drive a balanced HD650? I am hunting a balanced and transportable DAC/AMP for my HD650.




Purrin has, felt very positive about it.


----------



## sheldaze

punch leez said:


> Anyone tried this to drive a balanced HD650? I am hunting a balanced and transportable DAC/AMP for my HD650.


 
 When I was raving like a lunatic a few days ago, it was when I connected this in balanced to my HD650


----------



## JK-47

punch leez said:


> Anyone tried this to drive a balanced HD650? I am hunting a balanced and transportable DAC/AMP for my HD650.


 

 Yup, it works very nicely


----------



## nbakid2000

Question: was there at any point two versions of the V2 --- a production unit, and then a finalized tweaked version? I'm talking about SOUND only. If so: how do you identify the first version vs the second unit? Any markings or numbers on the box or unit itself?


----------



## sahmen

nbakid2000 said:


> Question: was there at any point two versions of the V2 --- a production unit, and then a finalized tweaked version? I'm talking about SOUND only. If so: how do you identify the first version vs the second unit? Any markings or numbers on the box or unit itself?


 
 To complicate this question even further, where does the Geek out V2 Signature Edition fit into this hierarchy of releases?  On that note, I just received this notification from Larry:
  
 **************
 Geek Out V2 Signature Edition start shipping tomorrow!
  

  
And we have one special wood box for you to keep it save. 

Sound wise, we spent quite some time to finalize the digital modes parameters. Each digital modes are fine tuned. Also, hand matched analog components brings down the THD even lower. You will know what it will bring to you when you connect it. 

We already burn-in for 48 hours.  Don't forget, when you get it, better spent another 80 hours if possible. 

Enjoy!

Larry

 *****************************
 It would seem there are claims being made here for a possible improved sound signature, however, it would seem this Signature Edition is retaining the form of the old much lamented chassis, unless something about the looks of the unit is deceiving my eyes.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

In the house...


----------



## uncola

Nice!  I'm surprised they moved away from the Gold for signature editions though


----------



## NZtechfreak

Wow, that does look nice! Wonder how I can get one...


----------



## vhsownsbeta

uncola said:


> Nice!  I'm surprised they moved away from the Gold for signature editions though


 
  
 The white balance on my phone is a little off. It's pretty close to gold, 'champagne' I guess.
  
 The 3D printing seems way cleaner than other units I have seen so far. I hope this improvement has filtered down to the other tiers. The gold appears to be painted on (and not all that well to be honest).
  
 Sound impressions later.


----------



## imackler

Has anyone tried the HiFiMan RE600 from the V2 through the balanced out? It comes with a balanced cable so I was curious...


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Ok so I have spent a few hours with the SE driving my HD6xx via the balanced output and IEMs via single ended.
  
 It drives HD6xx surprisingly well. Tight and well controlled. Equivalent to my memories of Bifrost/Valhalla 2. Bifrost multibit edges it out for some nuances and spatial cues.
  
 This is an endgame amp for IEMs. Pitch black background. Again, clean and tight. The smoothest Sabre presentation I have heard with my IEMs.


----------



## doublea71

It looks spraypainted. Gotta love that LH fit and finish.


----------



## kawaivpc1

vhsownsbeta said:


> In the house...


 
  
 How did you buy this? where can I buy it? and how does it sound?


----------



## AxelCloris

kawaivpc1 said:


> How did you buy this? where can I buy it? and how does it sound?


 
  
 The Signature Edition GOs are always limited release and have sold out rapidly both times they were offered. LH Labs isn't making any more, so you're only chance of finding one now is places like the for sale threads and eBay.


----------



## SoAmusing777

nztechfreak said:


> I'd still stand by those comments. After redoing the test I agree the Mojo is indeed better, but then at twice the price it should be (not that this always works out in practice). On the repeat it had the dynamics that a few dB of volume had robbed in the first test, but was still less fatiguing than the GOV2.


 
 Twice the price? Here in the US, the Mojo is $600. The v2+ is either $400 or $650.


----------



## sheldaze

soamusing777 said:


> Twice the price? Here in the US, the Mojo is $600. The v2+ is either $400 or $650.


 
 Yes, twice the price. GOV2 is $299.99.


----------



## SoAmusing777

sheldaze said:


> Yes, twice the price. GOV2 is $299.99.


 
 Mojo is battery powered, the regular v2 is not, so I wouldn't really compare em.


----------



## sheldaze

soamusing777 said:


> Mojo is battery powered, the regular v2 is not, so I wouldn't really compare em.


 
 You can change the context if you choose. I am stating that the original poster was correct - the cost of the Mojo is twice the cost of the GOV2.
  
 Whether or not the two products should be compared, the Mojo to the version of the Geek Out without battery, is a different topic. Yet that comparison question has been asked multiple times.
  
 Since you bring up the new topic, have you heard either version of the GOV2+ and the Mojo? What are you comments?


----------



## SoAmusing777

sheldaze said:


> You can change the context if you choose. I am stating that the original poster was correct - the cost of the Mojo is twice the cost of the GOV2.
> 
> Whether or not the two products should be compared, the Mojo to the version of the Geek Out without battery, is a different topic. Yet that comparison question has been asked multiple times.
> 
> Since you bring up the new topic, have you heard either version of the GOV2+ and the Mojo? What are you comments?


 
 Ah, I'm a bit out of the loop then, but yeah, that's correct.

 Then if there is a demand for it, then it should be expounded upon.

 I have not. I was in the market for a DAC under $500 to go with a new amp.


----------



## sheldaze

soamusing777 said:


> Ah, I'm a bit out of the loop then, but yeah, that's correct.
> 
> Then if there is a demand for it, then it should be expounded upon.
> 
> I have not. I was in the market for a DAC under $500 to go with a new amp.


 
 I'm going to go way off topic here, so I hope the thread-gods forgive me...
  
 I am a fanboy of the Schiit DACs. Though I similarly think it would be nice to have another company, such as LH Labs, produce items that are price competitive with Schiit - you know, to give people another option with a slightly different flavor of sound. I think their desktop units are a little expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Mojo, to my ears, is not a DAC. It is just a fantastic DAC/AMP. Perhaps as people in the other thread for the V2+ get their products, we'll start to hear some comparisons between it an the Mojo.


----------



## SoAmusing777

sheldaze said:


> I'm going to go way off topic here, so I hope the thread-gods forgive me...
> 
> I am a fanboy of the Schiit DACs. Though I similarly think it would be nice to have another company, such as LH Labs, produce items that are price competitive with Schiit - you know, to give people another option with a slightly different flavor of sound. I think their desktop units are a little expensive
> 
> ...


 
 Haha. Yeah, I agree. There's the Cambridge Audio DacMagic Plus and the Parasound zdac v2 for Dac's.


----------



## sweatydiego

Does anyone have experience with both the Audiolab MDAC and the GOv2?

 Lately I've been considering down grading from the mdac to the GOv2 as from an initial glance it seems a bit more cost effective for what you're paying


----------



## jeesgalaxy

From people's experience, is the V2 well worth the 100 extra for the GO1000? I just ordered the GO1000 and asked people in the GO1000 thread the same question. I know that people while have different experiences and opinions. I would like to know them. Thanks you!


----------



## sheldaze

jeesgalaxy said:


> From people's experience, is the V2 well worth the 100 extra for the GO1000? I just ordered the GO1000 and asked people in the GO1000 thread the same question. I know that people while have different experiences and opinions. I would like to know them. Thanks you!


 
 I cannot find the specification right now. However you should note that the GOV2 is truly meant to be used in balanced mode. That is the single-ended output is significantly restricted in terms of power output. With my power-hungry (relatively speaking) headphones, I disliked the single-ended output sound from the GOV2. The balanced output is very nice, and I would guess a sonic upgrade from the GO1000.
  
 Though I cannot find the exact quote, I recall the GOV2 is only high power (1 watt) through balanced, and is significantly less powerful through the single-ended output. And IIRC the GO1000 is high power (1 watt) from the single-ended output, which is its only output.


----------



## cat6man

jeesgalaxy said:


> From people's experience, is the V2 well worth the 100 extra for the GO1000? I just ordered the GO1000 and asked people in the GO1000 thread the same question. I know that people while have different experiences and opinions. I would like to know them. Thanks you!


 
  
 i think so, i can hear the difference in my car music server with the V2 (replaced go450) output into aux in of my kenwood front end.
 haven't compared with headphones though


----------



## uncola

I went from go450 to gov2 and it's a large improvement as a pure dac with 3.5mm to rca to my pre/speaker amp. The single ended output for headphones seems about the same power as my go450 was, which was not quite enough for my 50 ohms he560. Bal out has plenty of power for them


----------



## dukja

I am very interested in GOV2 but is very confused on the where/when to order.  I read about the poor quality 3D printed case and would like to wait for a possible "improved" version (if it is planed?)  I apologize for not having time to browsing on the Internet to figure out what is the current status.  And I appreciate some nice headfiers to help me with some update.  My questions are
 * Is it current in stock with Amazon or any other place?
 * Are these currently in-stock store sell the "ugly" version or improved version (or when will there be improved version)?
  
 Thanks a lot for the info.  This is a rather confused product to follow.


----------



## NZtechfreak

The V2 is not getting a revised case to the best of my knowledge, only the V2+ model. I believe Amazon has current stock.


----------



## dukja

Thanks to the helpful info.  So Amanzon has GOV2 with old ugly case.  The only place to get new V+ with newer case is from marketplace.lhlabs.com, and the delivery time is unknown yet?  And even I order GOV2 from LHlab and I need to wait for manufacturing and the case will still be the ugly one?
  
 I hope the sound is worth such complexity.


----------



## uncola

The gov2+ is a different device. The giv2 only has one case


----------



## ufospls2

So I have had a bit of trouble with my GOV2 but LH labs has been very helpful and has been a pleasure to deal with. The glue sticking the two halves of the body started to slowly come undone, and the usb stick part pulled off. Very strange. I have sent it away to LH labs to be repaired, and should have it back soonish. Just a heads of for those with the GOV2, keep an eye on it. I hope this doesn't happen to others.


----------



## imackler

ufospls2 said:


> So I have had a bit of trouble with my GOV2 but LH labs has been very helpful and has been a pleasure to deal with. The glue sticking the two halves of the body started to slowly come undone, and the usb stick part pulled off. Very strange. I have sent it away to LH labs to be repaired, and should have it back soonish. Just a heads of for those with the GOV2, keep an eye on it. I hope this doesn't happen to others.


 
  
 Your patience is admirable.


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

I picked up a GOV2 on Friday from Amazon, and I have to say, any shady business practices and build quality questions aside, this device is an absolute home run! I've been listening to it with my MDR-7506, and it's brought these headphones alive like I've never heard them before. I have a Pono, which is great, but never did much for me with paired with the 7506. With the GOV2, it's a whole other story.
  
 I ordered a pair of the X2's from this Amazon sale, they'll arrive tomorrow, I cannot WAIT to hear how they sound with the GOV2. I've also got an order out for the 400S with balanced cables from SurfCable, hopefully they arrive by the end of this week, and then I can try this baby out in balanced mode and really put it through its paces. Of course I got an adapter so I could also use the 400S on my Pono!


----------



## lvince95

merrick said:


> I picked up a GOV2 on Friday from Amazon, and I have to say, any shady business practices and build quality questions aside, this device is an absolute home run! I've been listening to it with my MDR-7506, and it's brought these headphones alive like I've never heard them before. I have a Pono, which is great, but never did much for me with paired with the 7506. With the GOV2, it's a whole other story.
> 
> I ordered a pair of the X2's from this Amazon sale, they'll arrive tomorrow, I cannot WAIT to hear how they sound with the GOV2. I've also got an order out for the 400S with balanced cables from SurfCable, hopefully they arrive by the end of this week, and then I can try this baby out in balanced mode and really put it through its paces. Of course I got an adapter so I could also use the 400S on my Pono!


 
 Impressions with the X2 please!


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

lvince95 said:


> Impressions with the X2 please!




Sure thing! They should be arriving today. I'll give some initial impressions and come back after a few days of listening and update.


----------



## LHMichael

merrick said:


> I picked up a GOV2 on Friday from Amazon, and I have to say, any shady business practices and build quality questions aside, this device is an absolute home run! I've been listening to it with my MDR-7506, and it's brought these headphones alive like I've never heard them before. I have a Pono, which is great, but never did much for me with paired with the 7506. With the GOV2, it's a whole other story.
> 
> I ordered a pair of the X2's from this Amazon sale, they'll arrive tomorrow, I cannot WAIT to hear how they sound with the GOV2. I've also got an order out for the 400S with balanced cables from SurfCable, hopefully they arrive by the end of this week, and then I can try this baby out in balanced mode and really put it through its paces. Of course I got an adapter so I could also use the 400S on my Pono!


 

 Awesome! I'm happy to hear you're enjoying the gear! :-D


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

lvince95 said:


> Impressions with the X2 please!


 
  
 Okay, the X2 arrived a little while ago, and I immediately plugged it into the GOV2. So far I've listened to tracks from U2, Fleetwood Mac, The Beatles, John Coltrane, and Judas Priest. The X2 is incredibly lively and exciting with the GO. I've got it on the 1,000mW setting and I'm finding that 80-85% out from my Macbook is the sweet spot, so a more powerful amp might bring out even more (although maybe not, I seem to recall hearing that the X2 doesn't scale as much as other sets), but as it is I'm incredibly happy with this pairing. If I go past 85%, it starts to get painful, so I don't think the GO is lacking in power in this case. This is an wonderfully musical combination.


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

After some more time with the headphones, I'm hearing more detail at lower volumes as well, so I think the GOV2 is able to drive the X2 quite capably.


----------



## Skepsis

Dear Friends,
  
 I am using active boxes with balanced 3-pin XLR-Inputs.

 I am considering GOV2 as my DAC with this setup. 
  
 The problem is I have no ground from the TRRS required for the PIN1 on the 3-Pin XLRs.
  
 My DIY creativity suggests (never soldered anything in lifetime yet): 
  
 1. TRRS-->4Pin XLR Female output. 
 2. 4Pin XLR Female to 2*3 PIN XLR Mail  (Pin 2-3 for L+ L- and R+ R-)
 3. DIY combination of the SE TRS output Sleeve (only Ground) to the balanced cable for the two PIN1 in the 3-PIN XLRs.
  
 Then I would use two plugs: TRRS + TRS (with TRS only the sleeve * 2) on the one end of the cable and two 3-PIN male XLRs on the other end.
  
 Could it function that way? Any drawbacks? 
  
 THX.


----------



## mscott58

skepsis said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am using active boxes with balanced 3-pin XLR-Inputs.
> 
> ...


 
 I'd suggest just going to a custom cable maker and asking them to make you a 3.5mm TRRS male to dual 3-pin male XLR cable (and make sure you give them the proper pin-out configurations and double check that your XLR inputs to the speakers are male or female). 
  
 If you've never soldered anything even your strong DIY spirit might lead you wiring incorrectly and then risking damaging your equipment. 
  
 If you want to stay pretty inexpensive and don't mind waiting a few weeks you could try Luna Shops from China. I've had them make me a number of custom cables and adapters. You can email them at sales@lunashops.com. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## uncola

dyson audio on ebay can probably make you one to whatever length you need too.  you might want 3.5mm trrs male to dual 3pin xlr female 6 inch cable so you can use your already existing fancy xlr cables..


----------



## nbakid2000

How is everyone hooking up their balanced headphones to this unit? I am trying to find an adapter like this: 3.5mm Trrs Balanced to 4-pin XLR Balanced Female Headphone Audio Adapter
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00X2Q2SXG?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
  
 I have these cables:
  
ZY HIFI Cable Upgrade Version HD580/HD600/HD650 balance line (4-pin XLR Male) OCC ZY-002 2.5M http://www.amazon.com/Upgrade-Version-balance-ZY-002-2-5M/dp/B00A2QJLY8/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1450305884&sr=1-2&keywords=sennheiser+balanced+cable
  
 Does anyone have any ideas or information on where to find a reasonably priced adapter like that from the United States (not shipping from China) that I can use to plug into my balanced jack on the Geek Out V2?


----------



## mscott58

nbakid2000 said:


> How is everyone hooking up their balanced headphones to this unit? I am trying to find an adapter like this: 3.5mm Trrs Balanced to 4-pin XLR Balanced Female Headphone Audio Adapter
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00X2Q2SXG?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> 
> ...




Here's the one I have. Ships from China, but the US sources I've found are custom and take just as long. Cheers

http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5003


----------



## nbakid2000

mscott58 said:


> Here's the one I have. Ships from China, but the US sources I've found are custom and take just as long. Cheers
> 
> http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5003


 

 Thank you. I guess I'll just have to live without balanced for a while. I upgraded my headphones recently to Sennheiser 600 and then had to upgrade from GO 450 to V2, plus had to buy balanced cables + now I have to buy this adapter. I don't know why LH Labs couldn't have chosen a better, easier option for balanced headphones.


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

Try Surfcables. I don't know if they already offer that particular adapter on their site, but they will custom make it for you. I doubt it would take too long either.


----------



## nbakid2000

Has anyone tried out the Stable Streaming mode on the Infinity? How is it and was it worth the extra 200 bucks?


----------



## oneguy

I bought my balanced adapter from BTG Audio for $50-60 with shipping.


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

Alright, impressions of the V2 in balanced mode using the HE-400S:
  
 Lots of depth and detail. Plenty of texture too. I listened to "P.Y.T." from the Thriller album and it was absolutely brimming with texture.
  
 However, the single-ended out already sounded amazing with the X2. I'm not sure one needs to go balanced to bring out the best of the V2. By comparison, the Pono player takes a huge leap in sound quality from single-ended to balanced, and in fact, I'd say the balanced output of the Pono bests the V2 for immersion. On the Pono I feel like I'm bathing in the music (I realize this is a wholly un-technical thing to say, but it's the best descriptor I can think of). On the V2, I feel like I'm taking short dips into the water.
  
 So it's still a very nice way to listen to music, and definitely a good selling point (it was one of the things that made me choose the V2, since I already was getting balanced headphones for my Pono), but there's not as huge of a disparity between the single-ended and balanced performance as there is on the Pono. Which may simply mean the V2 is a better all-around performer, since I think the SE performance of the Pono is a bit lacking, even with good headphones.


----------



## Skepsis

uncola said:


> dyson audio on ebay can probably make you one to whatever length you need too.  you might want 3.5mm trrs male to dual 3pin xlr female 6 inch cable so you can use your already existing fancy xlr cables..


 


mscott58 said:


> I'd suggest just going to a custom cable maker and asking them to make you a 3.5mm TRRS male to dual 3-pin male XLR cable (and make sure you give them the proper pin-out configurations and double check that your XLR inputs to the speakers are male or female).
> 
> If you've never soldered anything even your strong DIY spirit might lead you wiring incorrectly and then risking damaging your equipment.
> 
> ...


 
    I. 
  Thank You for Your kindly responses (and Luna Shop hint), but my foremost concern was, whether such a solution could work at all or it has some caveat (e.g. hum, internal shorts, issues with monitors when ground not there or always plug in TRS first for ground, otherwise danger for monitors/GOVs, etc. ):
  
*Take the L+L- and R+R from the balanced TRRS out into two 3-pin XLR (to PINs 2-3)  and connect PIN1 on both XLRs to the ground on the single ended TRS sleeve. *  
  
 In this way GOV2 could drive my balanced active studio monitors with XLR-3 inputs (Genelec and Dynaudio) - or any balanced desktop amp . 
  
 II.
 Another question: do work both TRS and TRRS output to drive two headphones simultaneously, one SE and the other balanced? 
  
 PS.: I have found a small local shop who would make this for me for around 30 bucks.
 (OT: BTW.my name could be as well: Skepsis*58)*


----------



## alpha421

imackler said:


> Has anyone tried the HiFiMan RE600 from the V2 through the balanced out? It comes with a balanced cable so I was curious...


 

  Will let you know when I receive the two early next week.


----------



## nbakid2000

Just received my V2 from Amazon. Should I leave the firmware alone or try upgrading it? The manual indicates whatever firmware is included is the proper firmware to use and to not update it, but just curious.


----------



## oneguy

Some people (very few) have had issues swapping firmware. I day if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## nbakid2000

I like the V2 so far but I'm not *blown away* from the upgrade over the 450. It's noticeable but not *jaw dropping*. Anyone notice any burn-in with this?


----------



## nbakid2000

oneguy said:


> I bought my balanced adapter from BTG Audio for $50-60 with shipping.


 

 As I'm an electrical idiot,
  
 a) is 8 wire vs 4 wire just a better build and more stiff?
 b) what is the difference between "sleeved" cable vs un-sleeved? Just a wrap?
 c) what does a 499 Ohm resistor per channel do? 
 d) I assume the silver plated copper theoretically gives a more "pure" connection?
  
 http://btg-audio.com/webstore.htm#!/Build-your-own-Adapter-cable/p/14641214/category=3351504


----------



## oneguy

nbakid2000 said:


> As I'm an electrical idiot,
> 
> a) is 8 wire vs 4 wire just a better build and more stiff?
> b) what is the difference between "sleeved" cable vs un-sleeved? Just a wrap?
> ...


 

 a) I am not sure if it is a better cable but it is definitely not stiff. My Stock HD800 cable is a lot stiffer than my BTG audio cables. From memory my HD650 and Alpha Prime cables were as well.
 b) the sleeve is the woven wrap around the cable like what is pictured in the link you posted. Unsleeved is just the wire and insulator.
 c) I have no idea what the 499 ohm resistor is for
 d) The idea behind the silver plated copper is to try to adjust the tonal balance of a headphone. The going theory is the silver plating helps tilt the headphone sound a little towards the bright side of the spectrum while copper towards the darker sound of the spectrum. I have an XLR to TRRS with no plating from BTG Audio and a XLR to TRS with plating from BTG Audio. I don't have two cables from him with the exact same terminations but different wiring to do a proper comparison but if I had to guess the 1 ft of cable you add to your headphones won't make a significant change.


----------



## nbakid2000

oneguy said:


> a) I am not sure if it is a better cable but it is definitely not stiff. My Stock HD800 cable is a lot stiffer than my BTG audio cables. From memory my HD650 and Alpha Prime cables were as well.
> b) the sleeve is the woven wrap around the cable like what is pictured in the link you posted. Unsleeved is just the wire and insulator.
> c) I have no idea what the 499 ohm resistor is for
> d) The idea behind the silver plated copper is to try to adjust the tonal balance of a headphone. The going theory is the silver plating helps tilt the headphone sound a little towards the bright side of the spectrum while copper towards the darker sound of the spectrum. I have an XLR to TRRS with no plating from BTG Audio and a XLR to TRS with plating from BTG Audio. I don't have two cables from him with the exact same terminations but different wiring to do a proper comparison but if I had to guess the 1 ft of cable you add to your headphones won't make a significant change.




Awesome. I also emailed the guy so he can shed light on those questions as well. I appreciate the response.


----------



## bacon333

If anyone's curious on a geek's comparison of the Geek Out 100 and Geek Out V2:
 https://audiobacon.net/2015/08/30/lh-labs-geek-out-v2-review/
  
 I spent a few weeks A/B-ing the two. Although I feel the V2 is technically superior, I think the V1 has a place for the casual audiophile.


----------



## nbakid2000

So I found out you apparently cannot use this on a stereo in SE mode. Apparently you have to have balanced to run it. We plugged in:
  
 Computer > V2 > SE cable into stereo = did not work properly
  
 So, how would one hook this up into a stereo system?
  
 Computer > V2 > TRRS up to XLR ... > ? > stereo ?
  
 I'm really confused on how that would be added.  The manual states "By incorporating a TRRS to XLR cable, the Geek Out V2 can be connected to a home stereo system in full balanced mode."
  
 So the TRRS plug from the DAC goes into an XLR....into another TRRS (or TRS?) > stereo?
  
 The way the manual read (to me) was that balanced mode into stereo was merely a suggestion/possibility, not an actual instruction.


----------



## sheldaze

nbakid2000 said:


> So I found out you apparently cannot use this on a stereo in SE mode. Apparently you have to have balanced to run it. We plugged in:
> 
> Computer > V2 > SE cable into stereo = did not work properly
> 
> ...


 
 I assume when you say "balanced" into a stereo system, you do mean *two 3-pin XLR* inputs into your stereo system?
  
 However, if you simply mean RCA into your stereo system, the single-ended output is correct. Even most balanced stereo systems will accept standard RCA inputs.


----------



## uncola

the single ended 3.5mm trs output works fine with my stereo.  just use a 3.5mm male to dual rca male cable.  this is the one I use  (slow shipping from china but nice because you c an tell him exactly how many inches you want, no jokes please)
 http://www.ghentaudio.com/part/b01.html
  
 this one also works
 http://www.monoprice.com/product?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021815&p_id=5598&seq=1&format=2
  
 to connect to a balanced stereo use a 3.5mm male trrs to dual 3pin xlr male


----------



## sheldaze

I'll second the Monoprice, only I bought these because I thought they were more pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
http://www.monoprice.com/product?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021817&p_id=9768&seq=1&format=2


----------



## nbakid2000

sheldaze said:


> I assume when you say "balanced" into a stereo system, you do mean *two 3-pin XLR* inputs into your stereo system?
> 
> However, if you simply mean RCA into your stereo system, the single-ended output is correct. Even most balanced stereo systems will accept standard RCA inputs.


 
  
 I'll try it again. I used the same exact RCA cable I had from my laptop into my stereo (which works fine). I just pulled it out of the computer headphone jack, inserted the cable into the SE output on the V2....and it didn't work. It was all distorted and coming faintly through with distortion and other signals like from the radio. 
  
 On a side note, that computer DID pretty much end up overheating/dying last night, so that could have been it too. Because I had no issues with the Geek Out 450 to my stereo. So maybe that was the issue. More investigation is needed. 
  
 Computer > V2 > SE TRS RCA cable > stereo


----------



## oneguy

Try making sure the cable is firmly pressed into the GOV2. I am not trying to be an @ss but I had to add a little extra force to press my TRS into the GOV2 the first couple of times to get it to lock in place properly.


----------



## nbakid2000

oneguy said:


> Try making sure the cable is firmly pressed into the GOV2. I am not trying to be an @ss but I had to add a little extra force to press my TRS into the GOV2 the first couple of times to get it to lock in place properly.


 
  
 Upon further reflection, it literally could have been anything from ^^^^ to a bad laptop to just bad luck or something in the air last night at 4 am when we tried this. Like I said, the laptop which was 7 years old tried melting last night so we uhh....took care of the issue. We shan't work together again.
  
 I'll try another 1 or 2 laptops on the system to see what happens and make sure it's locked in tight.


----------



## alpha421

imackler said:


> Has anyone tried the HiFiMan RE600 from the V2 through the balanced out? It comes with a balanced cable so I was curious...


 

  Will let you know when I receive the two early next week.

 ==============
  
 So, I can confirm that the RE600/V2 balanced out combo sounds quite outstanding.  More proof to my ears that the RE600 design and potential was balanced engineered from the get go.  Exposing the fullest potential of the RE600 is reached.  Stage, details, impact, PRAT and all the other adjectives are presented in spades.  Wonderful synergy.  It's as if the RE600/V2 balanced was made for each other both sonically and aesthetically (Darth Vader would be proud).


----------



## alpha421

ufospls2 said:


> So I have had a bit of trouble with my GOV2 but LH labs has been very helpful and has been a pleasure to deal with. The glue sticking the two halves of the body started to slowly come undone, and the usb stick part pulled off. Very strange. I have sent it away to LH labs to be repaired, and should have it back soonish. Just a heads of for those with the GOV2, keep an eye on it. I hope this doesn't happen to others.


 
 Mine is doing the same thing except for the USB stick part coming off. Any wiggling round the seam of the USB connector separates.  I've been careful, and have my fingers crossed that I don't have to send to LH for repair.  Anybody knows what type of glue it needs? I do like the sound of the V2 better than the V1 from memory, but I do like the V1 aluminum chassis much more over the V2 3D printed chassis.


----------



## oneguy

I second you on the aluminium chassis versus the 3D printed one. I haven't had any issues with separating but the feel and finish of the aluminium was a cut above the plastic V2 enclosure. 

Super glue may be able to fuse the two hals together permanently.


----------



## nbakid2000

oneguy said:


> Try making sure the cable is firmly pressed into the GOV2. I am not trying to be an @ss but I had to add a little extra force to press my TRS into the GOV2 the first couple of times to get it to lock in place properly.




I tried it again today with a new laptop and it worked perfectly. It must have been because the old one that was 7 years old (being used exclusively for Spotify in the living room) essentially melted down that night.

Gonna use it tonight for Christmas Eve get together.


----------



## oneguy

Great news!


----------



## tvnosaint

Can anyone driving audeze or Zmfs balanced recommend a cable supplier for the mini trrs / 3pin xlr. As much as I love the sound of this thing single ended with my Zmf omni, I'd love to check out the balanced end.


----------



## mscott58

tvnosaint said:


> Can anyone driving audeze or Zmfs balanced recommend a cable supplier for the mini trrs / 3pin xlr. As much as I love the sound of this thing single ended with my Zmf omni, I'd love to check out the balanced end.




ALO, DHC, Norne, Ted's, Moon...there are plenty


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

Does anyone know the optimal settings to use when feeding the GOV2 to an amp, a Vali 2 in this case? I have the regular GOV2.


----------



## uncola

high gain, 100% volume on pc.  if you're using jriver or foobar, use wasapi mode..


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

Good to know, thanks! I was using low gain.


----------



## bavinck

Can anyone confirms this works OTG with a note 3?


----------



## mscott58

bavinck said:


> Can anyone confirms this works OTG with a note 3?




If you want to go OTG you'll need to get a V2+. Cheers


----------



## bavinck

mscott58 said:


> If you want to go OTG you'll need to get a V2+. Cheers




Don't think so. The plus adds a battery, but the regular should work on Samsung handhelds. Pretty sure anyway.


----------



## NZtechfreak

bavinck said:


> Don't think so. The plus adds a battery, but the regular should work on Samsung handhelds. Pretty sure anyway.




I've used the regular V2 with a Note 4, but that doesn't mean it'll work with the 3 as Samsung increased the power output to OTG devices with each successive generation up until the Note 4 (I've tested OTG more rigorously than most, as per my long neglected youtube channel). The battery drain was pretty fierce though, you'd want a big extended battery if you were going that route. I did get it to work with other Droids with an OTG Y-cable and external power source, but it's a bit finicky and often required multiple connection attempts, in addition to being less friendly for portable purposes.


----------



## bavinck

nztechfreak said:


> I've used the regular V2 with a Note 4, but that doesn't mean it'll work with the 3 as Samsung increased the power output to OTG devices with each successive generation up until the Note 4 (I've tested OTG more rigorously than most, as per my long neglected youtube channel). The battery drain was pretty fierce though, you'd want a big extended battery if you were going that route. I did get it to work with other Droids with an OTG Y-cable and external power source, but it's a bit finicky and often required multiple connection attempts, in addition to being less friendly for portable purposes.




Thanks, doesn't sound like the solution I am looking for.


----------



## mscott58

bavinck said:


> Thanks, doesn't sound like the solution I am looking for.




Yep. That's the use case the V2+ was designed for, not the V2.


----------



## nbakid2000

Is this a "true" balanced output or a fake balanced? Someone else in another thread was asking/telling me it wasn't a "true" balanced output and I had no idea.


----------



## uncola

Your friend is incorrect


----------



## bavinck

mscott58 said:


> Yep. That's the use case the V2+ was designed for, not the V2.




Yes, I see what you mean now. Thanks. Any ideas how I can buy a v2+?


----------



## tvnosaint

Maybe because of no balanced input ?


----------



## mscott58

tvnosaint said:


> Maybe because of no balanced input ?




It's a digital input - balanced doesn't really apply.


----------



## ufospls2

I'm having some trouble with the DAC in my main system. Is it possible to use the Geek Out V2 as a source, even though it would be amplified? Going from the SE output to RCA into my amp? I think this would be fine, but just want to check I won't do any damage. Thanks!


----------



## oneguy

ufospls2 said:


> I'm having some trouble with the DAC in my main system. Is it possible to use the Geek Out V2 as a source, even though it would be amplified? Going from the SE output to RCA into my amp? I think this would be fine, but just want to check I won't do any damage. Thanks!




There won't be any issues with this. I ran my Geek Out 720 directly to my active speakers before I received my Pulse Infinity. I used a TRS to RCA cable and it works just fine.


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

I'm running Pono Music World (a fork of Jriver) on my Mac using Core Audio output to my GOV2. Even though my computer is showing that the sound is outputting at 24/96, my GOV2 is only showing 2X. Is this a common issue?
  
 Nevermind, I'm an idiot. I see that it remains at 2X for 88.2 and 96.


----------



## rubenpp

Can anyone comment on LH labs support for the GO v2  ? Response time , and how long it took them to resolve your issue. TIA


----------



## tvnosaint

They responded w/in 48 hrs. Replaced unit in about 10 days. All free, no hassles.


----------



## rubenpp

Glad you had a positive experience , i've been exchanging mails with support for a week now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The unit was working since Sept last year and all of a sudden the sound got distorted .


----------



## Skepsis

rubenpp said:


> Glad you had a positive experience , i've been exchanging mails with support for a week now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hi, my patience is also heavily tried now. On my Amazon purchase I have got a defect,GOV2 unit delivered. This was readily recognized by them, there was a very detailed (and correct) technical discussion, which did cost me about 8-10 hs of testing and communication so far.
  
 But I am not able to send back the defect GOV2 for repair or replacement, because LH LABS weren't able to provide an RMA ticket for returning the unit to in a month time.

*EDIT: *
*LH LABs has solved my long lasting problem after a long period of waiting but at last on a correct and very satisfactory manner. After they offered the choice between refund and replacement I decided for replacement - the unit is back today, and after hearing its superb sound I am now very glad to have decided for it! *


----------



## doublea71

I can't see them as anything other than a bunch of bumbling numbskulls who are way out of their depth. I can't see them surviving so many self-inflicted wounds for much longer.


----------



## rubenpp

@Skepsis
  
 Sorry to learn about your troubles. Looks like i'm on the same boat . My ticket is reaching its 2nd week , and for the last  5 days I have not heard back from LH Labs support . I hope they do something about the backlog or at least offer you a refund until they've got their supply current.


----------



## Larry Ho

rubenpp said:


> @Skepsis
> 
> Sorry to learn about your troubles. Looks like i'm on the same boat . My ticket is reaching its 2nd week , and for the last  5 days I have not heard back from LH Labs support . I hope they do something about the backlog or at least offer you a refund until they've got their supply current.


 

 We just finished integrate the RMA flow with log system and ticket system on software side. So it will have a bit back log. Please send your RMA details and ticket number (if you have) to info@lightharmonic.com
  
 I will definitely let them check for you. 
  
 Thanks,


----------



## rubenpp

@Larry Ho
  
 Thank you !


----------



## Skepsis

larry ho said:


> We just finished integrate the RMA flow with log system and ticket system on software side. So it will have a bit back log. Please send your RMA details and ticket number (if you have) to info@lightharmonic.com
> 
> I will definitely let them check for you.
> 
> Thanks,


 
  
 Thank You Larry for giving this sign of hope. I am awaiting my RMA number desperately - or any mail from LH LABs with a solution to be able to revoke my heavy complaints in the post above. I do need a usable DAC very soon.


----------



## stuck limo

.


----------



## dakanao

Why is this $25 on ebay, when it is 300 dollars on amazon?


----------



## stuck limo

dakanao said:


> Why is this $25 on ebay, when it is 300 dollars on amazon?


 
  
 HA! I saw that too. Someone really wants to get rid of it.


----------



## dakanao

stuck limo said:


> HA! I saw that too. Someone really wants to get rid of it.


 
 How did you find the sound of the geekout v2 compared to your onboard soundcard?


----------



## stuck limo

dakanao said:


> How did you find the sound of the geekout v2 compared to your onboard soundcard?


 
  
 If you've ever heard the Dragonfly 1.2, that's honestly what my on-board soundcard sounded like. In fact, I purchased the Dragonfly 1.2 originally. I wasn't impressed with the minimal sound improvements I got with the 1.2. It was maybe a 5-10% improvement, if that. It was really just noticeable in A/Bing and not ANYWHERE worth near the $150 price they were asking. I ended up getting the Geek Out 450 after reading rave reviews about it. The sound improvements slaughtered the on-board soundcard and the Dragonfly 1.2. Either my on-board is pretty good already or the Dragonfly just sucks. I'm not sure.
  
 Then after a while, I got another laptop for work (the original laptop is now for home use) and have never really compared the V2/450 and the on-board sound. The computer came with Beats audio, which I of course, disabled immediately and used the 450 on it until the V2 came along. The V2 was a really nice improvement over the 450, but not jaw dropping. A little more focused/tight, more detail and more space around the instruments is what I heard. Not a massive improvement but it's noticeable and with the balanced option, it adds about a 25-35% improvement over the SE output. Nothing jaw dropping but definitely noticeable and easily appreciated.


----------



## dakanao

stuck limo said:


> If you've ever heard the Dragonfly 1.2, that's honestly what my on-board soundcard sounded like. In fact, I purchased the Dragonfly 1.2 originally. I wasn't impressed with the minimal sound improvements I got with the 1.2. It was maybe a 5-10% improvement, if that. It was really just noticeable in A/Bing and not ANYWHERE worth near the $150 price they were asking. I ended up getting the Geek Out 450 after reading rave reviews about it. The sound improvements slaughtered the on-board soundcard and the Dragonfly 1.2. Either my on-board is pretty good already or the Dragonfly just sucks. I'm not sure.
> 
> Then after a while, I got another laptop for work (the original laptop is now for home use) and have never really compared the V2/450 and the on-board sound. The computer came with Beats audio, which I of course, disabled immediately and used the 450 on it until the V2 came along. The V2 was a really nice improvement over the 450, but not jaw dropping. A little more focused/tight, more detail and more space around the instruments is what I heard. Not a massive improvement but it's noticeable and with the balanced option, it adds about a 25-35% improvement over the SE output. Nothing jaw dropping but definitely noticeable and easily appreciated.


 
 I've read some reviews on the V2, and people said that the soundstage is very large. Would you say the soundstage is overly big, or just natural with the recording?
  
 Also, how is the instrument seperation, vocal placement and clarity? Like are the vocals upfront, and does it have a lot of clarity or just decently?
  
 And is the timbre realistic of this amp/DAC?


----------



## ufospls2

Posted this by accident in the v2+ thread, but if you guys have balanced capable headphones, definitely try to get an adapter to run them balanced from the GOV2. It sounds awesome, better than the SE out, maybe not MILES better, but definitely better! Happy listening


----------



## rlawli




----------



## Larry Ho

My tech support team just told me they finish up all the current RMA tickets and the process start flow quickly.
  
 Please email to info@lightharmonic.com if there is anything else for Geek Out V2.
  
 Thanks a lot!!


----------



## rubenpp

HI LH,
  
 I sent you an email earlier. Thank you


----------



## xkonfuzed

I have just read this thread from the first to about the 30th page, then just gave up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Anyway, it seems like many had a problem initially with LH Labs' ordering procedure and their customer service was no help either. Is their customer service still like that?
  
 I also noticed that the GOv2 has a balanced TRRS output. So If I decided to go balanced using my HD650's, what would I have to get? Can someone please list the all tables I should get to connect to the TRRS output of the GOv2?


----------



## sheldaze

xkonfuzed said:


> I have just read this thread from the first to about the 30th page, then just gave up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I believe these two cables would suffice:
  
http://www.amazon.com/Balanced-Female-Headphone-Adapter-Hifiman/dp/B00X2Q2SXG
http://www.amazon.com/Upgrade-Version-balance-ZY-002-2-5M/dp/B00A2QJLY8


----------



## tvnosaint

The hifiman adapter does not work on geek out v2 according to the second review.


----------



## xkonfuzed

tvnosaint said:


> The hifiman adapter does not work on geek out v2 according to the second review.


 
 Strange, the first review says it works alright. 
  
 Can anyone who owns the adapter verify if it works with the GOv2?


----------



## sheldaze

xkonfuzed said:


> Strange, the first review says it works alright.
> 
> Can anyone who owns the adapter verify if it works with the GOv2?


 
 See post #429.
  
 I personally bought my cable from some inexpensive place in China - it took 6 weeks to arrive, and it was not as good as other cables I have bought since from Amazon. It was very tight, literally scratching the XLR end of the cable connected to my headphone. If I were to do over, I would use cables from Amazon.
  
 If you want though, I could try to go back through my emails to find the name of the place in China that made my cable.


----------



## xkonfuzed

sheldaze said:


> See post #429.
> 
> I personally bought my cable from some inexpensive place in China - it took 6 weeks to arrive, and it was not as good as other cables I have bought since from Amazon. It was very tight, literally scratching the XLR end of the cable connected to my headphone. If I were to do over, I would use cables from Amazon.
> 
> If you want though, I could try to go back through my emails to find the name of the place in China that made my cable.


 
 Thanks! No, its alright. I think I'm going to go with the Hifiman adapter. I actually asked a couple of owners on another forum and they said it worked fine (and is pretty good quality given the price).


----------



## xkonfuzed

OK. Pulled the trigger on the GOv2!


----------



## tvnosaint

Glad to hear the hifiman works. I've still never heard the v2 balanced. Fortunately it sounds awesome SE. Let us know when you get it hooked up.


----------



## mikoss

Anyone looking to sell their V2? send me a PM.


----------



## Larry Ho

tvnosaint said:


> Glad to hear the hifiman works. I've still never heard the v2 balanced. Fortunately it sounds awesome SE. Let us know when you get it hooked up.


 

 From the feedbacks I got, balanced is even more awesome then single-ended. No question about it.
 Sound stage, and background darkness and smoothness.... you could find out quick.


----------



## tvnosaint

W





larry ho said:


> From the feedbacks I got, balanced is even more awesome then single-ended. No question about it.
> Sound stage, and background darkness and smoothness.... you could find out quick.



Which adapter is recommended by the creator?


----------



## mikoss

larry ho said:


> From the feedbacks I got, balanced is even more awesome then single-ended. No question about it.
> Sound stage, and background darkness and smoothness.... you could find out quick.


 
  
 SE - meh, this sounds alright/good... competes with other DAC/amp combos I've heard... I probably wouldn't buy this, but it's ok.
  
 Balanced - Wow... this sounds better than anything else I've heard in this price range. Definitely a no-brainer; despite all the issues I've heard with LH Labs... this is effing good.
  
 What stands out for me is that the SE lacks the dynamics of the balanced connection, it also sounds "dirtier" which may be what some people are calling a darker background with the balanced connection. It also lacks (subjectively speaking) a lot of the details of the balanced connection. The balanced connection lets you hear a HELL of a lot of ambient details, trailing notes, decay, micro-detailing (whatever you want to kill it). This is where the soundstage comes into play... suddenly there are all of these details being presented which just widens everything up, and also brings out nuances in bass and treble that fill up the height of the stage.
  
 I could go on about the GOv2 for quite some time... I haven't heard anything in this price range that sounds as good as it does. I also would not characterize this DAC/amp as smooth... IMO smoothness is normally a symptom of gear that is unable to properly present details, giving our ears a polite, blurred version that we perceive as smooth. Conversely, gear that can toss out details which aren't properly balanced in dynamics, tone and presentation will sound horridly bad. Treble in particular on this gear can sound biting, with glare or rough sibilance. A lot of gear that falls into this category for myself seems to be overly bright... like the designers simply messed with the FR to throw more treble energy and details our way... definitely not a smooth presentation.
  
 What the GOv2 does IMO is a refined, detailed treble presentation. It isn't the same natural sounding treble to my ears as the Multibit Schiit DACs, but it does come very close for a DS Sabre DAC. I would guess that the filtering built into the GOv2 is responsible for this... there is some magic happening there to provide such a refined, balanced and detailed presentation. The Class A amp also does wonders with this DAC, and I find it sounds best to my ears after it's had a chance to (literally) warm up. I normally plug mine in an hour before I listen.


----------



## germay0653

tvnosaint said:


> W
> Which adapter is recommended by the creator?


 
  
 You should have your cable, only if it's a 4 wire cable, reterminated with a TRRS (balanced) connector.  You shouldn't use an adapter to change a TRS (Single Ended) connector to use with a balanced (Female TRRS) output.  You could short out the unit.  You can use an adapter to change from TRRS (balanced) > TRS (Single Ended), just not the other way around.


----------



## tvnosaint

I know that much. I have a balanced cable that is not being used. It came with my zmf


----------



## stuck limo

tvnosaint said:


> Glad to hear the hifiman works. I've still never heard the v2 balanced. Fortunately it sounds awesome SE. Let us know when you get it hooked up.


 
  
 There's about a 25 - 35% improvement on the balanced output, at least through my Senn 600s. Noticeable but not jaw droppingly different. But once you experience it, you still won't want to go back.


----------



## tvnosaint

Opportunities are diminishing. No longer on Amazon . looking at some eBay options. Some cable makers not taking orders. Too busy. I just want an adapter anyway. No hurry really I'm still enjoying it SE out of computer when I'm mobile.


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

Try SurfCables. They custom made my TRRS balanced cables for three different headphones with very quick turnaround time.


----------



## xkonfuzed

tvnosaint said:


> Opportunities are diminishing. No longer on Amazon . looking at some eBay options. Some cable makers not taking orders. Too busy. I just want an adapter anyway. No hurry really I'm still enjoying it SE out of computer when I'm mobile.


 
 Someone told me he got one custom made from Forza Audioworks http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/.


----------



## xkonfuzed

I just received my GOv2. I'm surprised of how small this thing is! Build quality isn't particularly confidence-inspiring, if I'm honest. Had to install some drivers then plugged it in, and I must say I am very pleased and impressed. Keep in mind that I'm running it SE through a DT880 since the balanced cables for my HD650 haven't arrived. Anyway, initial impressions are great. I'm coming from an Aune T1 with some expensive tube in it. 
  
 First thing I noticed is how full-bodied and meaty the sound is - relatively speaking - compared to my T1. The mids in particular seem to have jumped out and have a lot more presence. Everything sounds clearer and micro detailing is excellent. Its actually weird hearing my DT880's sound like this. They had this certain thinness in the bass and mids when using the T1, now its gone and it sounds much better. 
  
 I'll update with more impressions once I try it with my HD650 on a balanced setup and other headphones.


----------



## gikigill

Be prepared for a knocking out of the park with the HD650. Simply brilliant with the HD650 and it's bigger brother HD800.


----------



## xkonfuzed

gikigill said:


> Be prepared for a knocking out of the park with the HD650. Simply brilliant with the HD650 and it's bigger brother HD800.


 
 I just hooked it up and even with the SE it sounds wonderful. Can't wait to try it balanced. 
  
 I've just finished setting up Foobar for DSD playback, now playing Pink Floyd's Dark Side of the Moon in DSD 64 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## isis

Just got my GOv2 from amazon to go with the HD650. Still waiting on my cable but it sounds good so far.
  
 Just had a question about the Gain switch. According to the LH labs Geek Out V2 User Manual:
  
 "_*V2 retail units will have a White LED that denotes the Low gain and  Blue LED that denotes the High gain. This was changed to blue for retail production units._
_* Pre-Production units will have a Blue LED which denotes the Low gain and a Red / Blue which denotes Medium Gain (for Infinity models), and a Red LED which denotes the High gain."_
 
My gain LED cycles between blue and red - does it mean i have a pre-production unit? Does anyone else have a red/blue led?
 
Thanks.


----------



## uncola

the led that goes red is the digital filter led, I think.  try green, that's FRM.  I prefer that one


----------



## isis

Act


uncola said:


> the led that goes red is the digital filter led, I think.  try green, that's FRM.  I prefer that one


 
 Actually, my filter light goes Blue and green, and the light with the "G" next to it (gain) goes red and blue. 
  
 As per the manual, it it seems like I have a pre-production unit - I wonder if I should go through the  trouble of returning it?


----------



## xkonfuzed

Question:. Does the V2 work with an android device or an iPad? I know they designed the V2+ for that but is it possible for it to work with a regular V2?


----------



## rlawli

xkonfuzed said:


> Question:. Does the V2 work with an android device or an iPad? I know they designed the V2+ for that but is it possible for it to work with a regular V2?


 
   
 No reason why it shouldn't but depending on the device, you may/will have to supply your own power for it; and even if you don't have to, you should want to.


----------



## xkonfuzed

rlawli said:


> No reason why it shouldn't but depending on the device, you may/will have to supply your own power for it; and even if you don't have to, you should want to.


 
 Good to hear. Well I have an LG G4, not sure if it would provide enough power or not? If it doesn't, how do I supply my own power for it?


----------



## tvnosaint

I've ordered an adapter from BTG. Hopefully that will get the job done. If it's as big a difference for me as some folks I'll be very happy. Kinda excited.


----------



## rlawli

xkonfuzed said:


> ... Well I have an LG G4, not sure if it would provide enough power or not? If it doesn't, how do I supply my own power for it?


 
  
 This problem has been answered a number of times for many different cell phones and tablets. Some will never work, others only need a usb cable. Start with a search of this thread. If that doesn't work, go to the Geek Out 1000 & 450 threads.
  
 I don't know any details about your LG but there are a number of issues you may have to deal with. If you are really lucky, simply plug it in and the LG will supply enough power and it's usb implementation and Android OS implementation will talk to the V2. If there is not enough power, you can solve that with an external 5v dc source and a splitter cable which isolates the 5v pin on the LG. The 5v dc source can be a battery (like the one you use to charge your phone; e.g., a VAANs Power Bank, etc..) or a 120v ac to  5v dc power supply (these vary from wall warts of various quality up to linear power supplies).  Finally, as with some Apple devices, you may have to add a 2 port usb hub like the "plugable Hi-Speed USB 2.0 Hub" (try Amazon).


----------



## xkonfuzed

rlawli said:


> This problem has been answered a number of times for many different cell phones and tablets. Some will never work, others only need a usb cable. Start with a search of this thread. If that doesn't work, go to the Geek Out 1000 & 450 threads.
> 
> I don't know any details about your LG but there are a number of issues you may have to deal with. If you are really lucky, simply plug it in and the LG will supply enough power and it's usb implementation and Android OS implementation will talk to the V2. If there is not enough power, you can solve that with an external 5v dc source and a splitter cable which isolates the 5v pin on the LG. The 5v dc source can be a battery (like the one you use to charge your phone; e.g., a VAANs Power Bank, etc..) or a 120v ac to  5v dc power supply (these vary from wall warts of various quality up to linear power supplies).  Finally, as with some Apple devices, you may have to add a 2 port usb hub like the "plugable Hi-Speed USB 2.0 Hub" (try Amazon).


 
 Thank you for that!
  
 I got a USB OTG cable today and tried connecting my V2 with the LG G4, didn't work unfortunately. The V2 didn't even power on - which I'm assuming is because there's not enough power. Luckily though my Hifimediy Sabre DAC does work. I don't think I'll go through that lengthy process of providing a power supply as I'm not that bothered with sound quality on my phone when I'm on the go.


----------



## rlawli

xkonfuzed said:


> Thank you for that!
> 
> ... The V2 didn't even power on - which I'm assuming is because there's not enough power.


 
  
 Not surprising, since in addition to the dac it also has contains a 1,000 MW Class A opamp.


----------



## iamxLn

can the gov2 function only as a dac and output to an amp?


----------



## rlawli

iamxln said:


> can the gov2 function only as a dac and output to an amp?


 
 Yes. You turn the digital and analog volume controls in the control panel to zero db and that bypasses both the analog amp and the digital volume control.


----------



## xkonfuzed

After waiting for a ridiculously long time, the balanced cables for my HD650's finally arrived today. For the past three weeks or so I've been using the GOv2 mainly with my DT880 or my HD650 though the SE output, and even then I was impressed with the sound the GOv2 delivered.
  
 Now that I'm using a balanced setup on the HD650's, it really made the 650's come alive. To say that I'm enjoying this would be vastly understating it. Overall nearly everything improved in the sound. Its not a _huge_ upgrade but its easily noticeable, and it makes going back to SE seem pointless. Micro-detailing, resolution, and transparency all improved. As cliche as this sounds, I'm noticing hints/errors in classical recordings that were otherwise either inaudible or extremely subtle.
  
 Its similar to engaging 'sports mode' on a car. It wont transform the car into another one, but it'll certainly feel sharper and more precise. This is a personal analogy but it works well for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## rlawli




----------



## mikoss

Glad you're finally able to enjoy the GOv2 balanced feeding the 650's @xkonfuzed!


----------



## xkonfuzed

I guess you really can't have it all. If I had one complaint with the GOv2, it would undoubtedly be the build quality. Absolutely nothing about it inspires confidence, and I'm literally babying it around so it lasts me a long while and doesn't go wrong. For a product of this price, I would have liked something built much better. 
 But then again, this is easily tolerable given the sound it pumps out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## stuck limo

xkonfuzed said:


> I guess you really can't have it all. If I had one complaint with the GOv2, it would undoubtedly be the build quality. Absolutely nothing about it inspires confidence, and I'm literally babying it around so it lasts me a long while and doesn't go wrong. For a product of this price, I would have liked something built much better.
> But then again, this is easily tolerable given the sound it pumps out
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I got a friend who refuses to buy it because of the build quality. He's heard it and likes it but apparently build quality is more important. *shrug*


----------



## rigo

stuck limo said:


> I got a friend who refuses to buy it because of the build quality. He's heard it and likes it but apparently build quality is more important. *shrug*




What are the specific issues with the build quality?


----------



## stuck limo

rigo said:


> What are the specific issues with the build quality?




Cheap and small. Lightweight. Plastic. 

I said what is more important - sound quality or how it looks? You're only going to be using it as it sits on the computer desk, not transporting it places except to maybe your living room occasionally. The issue of it falling apart is basically a non-issue. He said the thing is not worth 300 and he feels like he's getting nothing for his money. He claims he feels he can get both equal sound quality and build quality at the same price point.

Oh well!


----------



## cxb1

Well, Build Quality covers (at least) 3 areas:
 1.  Aesthetics (look AND feel)
 2.  Functioning of mechanical components (eg switches, alignment of pins, tolerances etc)
 3.  Compliance with standards: electronic, electrical/static, physical (eg drop tests, heat, structural integrity etc)
  
 So someone who says he "doesn't like the build quality" may not just be talking about its looks.
 For example, the v2+ has been put back twice for chassis changes: mostly, as far as I can tell, for structural integrity issues, not just for alignment, or look and feel.
  
 So it's an important issue if the component is to last over its warranty (or extended warranty) period.


----------



## asak

This might have already been answered, but does the v2 have the same static/bump at power on with headphones connected like the v1? Thanks


----------



## perdigao

*Is LH Labs still in business? *
  
 I've opened a Support Ticket to ask for a refund on my Geek V2+  order and it has been *9 days *and with *absolutely no answer.*


----------



## mikoss

Well, that sucks that it's been 9 days. I'm sad that they did deliver so well on the GOv2, yet they've let a lot of backers down on other products. 

The GOv2 is a phenominal DAC/amp combo... Leaps and bounds above other more established companies offerings. The delays and other problems with LH's crowd funding are not good, however I believe it's possible to be frustrated without making silly statements. 

Crowd funding is a somewhat risky endeavor... Sometimes it pays off and sometimes it's tough. I don't think LH is getting rich off the backs of others, personally. I think they have a fair amount of promises that weren't delivered, but also at least one knock out product that I am glad to own.


----------



## Larry Ho

perdigao said:


> *Is LH Labs still in business? *
> 
> I've opened a Support Ticket to ask for a refund on my Geek V2+  order and it has been *9 days *and with *absolutely no answer.*


 

 We have quite some people working on ticket system. So this is not right for 9 days. Please PM me the ticket number, I will let them check for you.


----------



## gikigill

No response to my ticket either Larry.


----------



## perdigao

Larry, got a response on the 10th day. No way to refund and no firm estimate to when my Geek V2+ Infinity will arrive. Love your creations, but wish the delivery expectations were better. Had the same waiting issues with the Geek Pulse Infinity. I can PM you the case number later when I get on the front of the computer.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## rigo

No way to refund? Is that a campaign purchase or any purchase even on their website?


----------



## ufospls2

Using an adapter to use the GOV2 balanced is one of the best things I have done audio wise. I can really recommend Norne Audio for a place to get one made. Mine is flawless. The sound from the  balanced out is worth the money spent on the adapter!


----------



## tvnosaint

Mine shipped from BTG today. Can't wait


----------



## mikoss

ufospls2 said:


> Using an adapter to use the GOV2 balanced is one of the best things I have done audio wise. I can really recommend Norne Audio for a place to get one made. Mine is flawless. The sound from the  balanced out is worth the money spent on the adapter!



Agreed. You can also make one very economically if you have a soldering iron. Just need to get a 4 pin XLR female connector, and a cheap TRRS cord. (I found a bunch at the dollar store, which were surprisingly good quality).


----------



## tvnosaint

My balanced adapter arrived. Yeah, it's a different beast altogether. It now has the powe to drive the zmf omni. Also seems to open up the sound to the point of slowing it down. It is astounding. The soundstage alone is worth the cost of the investment. The others were correct. Not using this thing balanced is a huge mistake. Get the adapter or cable.


----------



## Skepsis

Hi 
  
 Technical Question for balanced config for all of GOV2-s (+ or -; normal or Infinity version):
  
*would it be possibe to get a full balanced  output to drive my studio monitors, i.e. two standard XLR for left and right speakers by making a DIY cable in the following way: *

 1. from the TRRS for HP out I have the + and - balanced outs for both left and right cannel
 2. Additionally, I could combine them both with the TRS sleeve output to add the 3d pin for ground (only the sleeve will be used, tip and ring being left void, not soldered.)
  
 I am aware of the warning, not use both output simultaneously. But the this special configuration would only use the ground on the SE sleeve - is it a good idea at all? Is it safe? 
 In this way we could have a full featured quality DAC also for studio applications, or is the primarily headphone otherwise not optimal for standard line out.
  
 Thx.

 PS: BTW my previously reported issue with the ticketing service was solved at last by LH Labs in a very correct way, so I have edited my previous complaint post accordingly.
 My thanks also to Larry.


----------



## mikoss

Just wondering why you'd need the ground... Speakers normally just have a + and - for the coils... Are the monitors active? I haven't tried using the GOv2 as a DAC only so not sure if it would sound ok. If that is what you're trying to do...


----------



## Skepsis

mikoss said:


> Just wondering why you'd need the ground... Speakers normally just have a + and - for the coils... Are the monitors active? I haven't tried using the GOv2 as a DAC only so not sure if it would sound ok. If that is what you're trying to do...


 
 The monitors are active. I have tried the GOV2 infinity already with a TRS --> 2*XLR standard converter cable on the SE output (where the minus PIN and Ground are shorted), and it delivered already a better sound on both of my dynaudio BA5-MKII and GENELEC M030 than my old EMU-0404 true balanced output. (I am playing HighRes 96/24 classical records from ClassicsOnlineHD). 

 I am just wondering whether there is a potential to get even better - and if this experiment is possible at all and if does make sense at all or it could damage the DAC?


----------



## musicheaven

skepsis said:


> The monitors are active. I have tried the GOV2 infinity already with a TRS --> 2*XLR standard converter cable on the SE output (where the minus PIN and Ground are shorted), and it delivered already a better sound on both of my dynaudio BA5-MKII and GENELEC M030 than my old EMU-0404 true balanced output. (I am playing HighRes 96/24 classical records from ClassicsOnlineHD).
> 
> 
> I am just wondering whether there is a potential to get even better - and if this experiment is possible at all and if does make sense at all or it could damage the DAC?




Ah the persuit of better sq. 

A few things considering your experiment:

(1) You're not concerned about voiding warranties in your experiment.
(2) Yo don't mind if one or more components aren't functioning after your experiment 

Having tossed those two considerations aside, here is what I think would work best without being a true full Balanced LO to Balanced LI connection;

Connect each of your HP channel this way:

TRRS. XLR(pin)
Left +. --->. 2
Left - --->. 3
Left - --->. 1

Repeat and rinse for the right channel. Although not the best configuration compared to a true balanced line out, it should provide you with roughly 20 to 30 dB of common mode rejection. You use a 2 wire cable with a ground shield (3-wire connection for a balanced channel).

Now my honest opinion about this: unless you run miles of cable and/or you're in a electrically high noise environment, you're results won't be that much better. I believe people's perception of a better sq is more related to higher voltage levels afforded with a true balanced connection, that's just my opinion.


----------



## cfbruck

So, maybe this has been asked already...
  
 If I get a TRRS balanced cable that fits my headphone (He-400S), can I just use the balanced output? Or does the headphone have to be changed in some way?


----------



## tfischer

cfbruck said:


> So, maybe this has been asked already...
> 
> If I get a TRRS balanced cable that fits my headphone (He-400S), can I just use the balanced output? Or does the headphone have to be changed in some way?


 

 The headphone does not need to be changed in any way. HifiMan sells a balanced cable with a TRRS plug, their "Crystalline Balanced Cable", which would work for the HE400S, for $129. 
  
 I also have an HE400S and a GOv2, and I couldn't justify paying nearly half the price of the HE400S for HifiMan's balanced cable, so I made one myself, using some Mogami 2893 cable sheathed in paracord, connected to TRS and TRRS connectors ordered via ali-express and banggood.
  
 Using the GOv2's balanced output appears to take the HE400S to another level - better channel separation, more available micro-detail, deeper bass extension (perhaps?). At least, that is what I'm telling myself - since I'm pretty proud of my first-time cable-making handiwork, my findings are probably pretty subjective...
  

  
 If you want to make your own cable as well, know that the 2.5mm TRS plugs should be wired so that the tip is R/L+ and the sleeve is R/L-, with nothing connected to the ring. I got this info directly from HifiMan's customer service department (thanks, Amy!), along with the following highly technical HifiMan technician-drawn diagram :
  

  
  
 The wiring for the 3.5mm TRRS connector on the GOv2 end can be found in the LHLabs GeekOut v2 user guide:
  
  
  

  
 tom


----------



## musicheaven

Using above TRRS connection diagram, if you have a cable that ends in a 4-pin XLR connector you can build your own adapter with a male XLR connector at one end and a male TRRS connector at the other. Shouldn't cost you more than 15$ and that can be re-used with other similar balanced 4-pin XLR cables. Other adapters you can make:

4-pin XLR to 3-pin TRS 3.5 mm
3-pin 1/4 to 3-pin TRS 3.5 mm

Building adapters is the best way to build once and use many times.


----------



## Skepsis

musicheaven said:


> Ah the persuit of better sq.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thx. for saying this - I must postpone my experiments for having other priorities and duties at the moment, but very interesting. 

 Other interesting observation I have made with GOV2 INF: I get a dramatically improved, nearly perfect DSD like sound, if I am playing back a PCM source foo_dsd_asio (from my virtual instruments on my DAW Reaper e.g.), setting the source output to a multiple sampling rate of 44.1KHz and enabling PCM to DSD conversion. Is it possible, that this is the result of the architecture of the DSD DAC being a conventional Sigma-Delta chip. My take is: the ressources of the computer to make the conversion are abound compared to the DAC chip, therefore enabling for a much better quality conversion algorithm, as making this internally. 

 Your opinion?


----------



## tvnosaint

I feel like a moron for not pursuing the cable sooner. The difference is absolute. It's an incredible kit running balanced. BTG can make a cable for it for around $100. Or impact audio for $68 but I think you'd have to get an adapter . Not sure if they have trrs mini. They have 4pin xlr. Then you can get an adapter for $25 off amazon when they have them. Comprehensive 4pin xlr to 3.5 mini trrs.


----------



## xkonfuzed

I have a question regarding the filters. Does anyone actually notice the difference between the green and blue filters? I know the green one is supposed to mellow out the highs and brings some warmth into the mix, but I'm just not hearing the difference. At all.


----------



## mikoss

Definitely there is a difference. I posted some thoughts elsewhere just a couple of nights ago, here they are:
  
 My thoughts with respect to the FRM and TCM filters... (FRM is green LED; TCM is blue LED)

 I believe the FRM filter sounds more natural to my ears... the tonality sounds correct from top to bottom; the tonal weight is more even, and seems to capture more overall musical information/emotion. The TCM filter seems to change the tone in an unnatural way to my ears... the treble seems to either change in pitch, or there is some sort of overall shift that emphasis a less realistic sound. My problem is that I actually hear different details with the TCM filter... I pick out things I don't seem to normally notice with Gumby. This surprises me, because I do enjoy hearing into the mix this way. I kind of wish there was a way to combine both filters.

 To simplify my experiences with both filters, I will say TCM seems to sound more precise, yet voices/instruments/overall tone is lacking in presentation. FRM sounds more natural, perhaps a bit fuzzier, but generally a preferred experience. I use FRM nearly all the time...
  
  
 (@xkonfuzed funny that you mentioned the treble... the TCM filter [blue] definitely does something weird to the treble, as I posted above. This is probably the difference that is easiest to hear switching back and forth, however the filters are almost night/day once you really get a feel for the GOv2. Almost as much of a difference in sound as going SE to balanced. Occasionally I forget to switch to the green filter, and wonder what is going on after listening for a while, then I look down and notice it's on the blue filter).


----------



## xkonfuzed

Then I think there must be something faulty with my unit because I am hearing no differences whatsoever. Not even the slightest. Is there a way to test this out?


----------



## xkonfuzed

Scratch that. The differences were so extremely subtle with me MA900's that I doubted whether the filter was working or not. Switched to the HD650 and played some AC/DC tracks and noticed the differences immediately. 
  
 You were right about the treble. The cymbals have more of an [unpleasant] zing to them.


----------



## tvnosaint

I can't endorse the balanced end for the 560. Very poor pairing. Brings out all the heat in the high end. Bass is good , mids are scooped and highs are very hot to my ears. With the omni it is amazing. Not quite as tight in the bass as the LC . It's really close everywhere else considering the price. The fact I can take my pc outside and get this performance makes the convenience of this unit a huge plus. Just not with the 560.


----------



## mikoss

Very good point. I've personally found GOv2 does not do any favours to headphones with a fair amount of treble energy. I've experimented here and there and my conclusion is that the synergy is there with the 650's, yet a bit sharp with other brighter headphones.


----------



## cfbruck

I discovered a thing that is puzzling me.
  
 I compared the sound from my geek out connected to 1) macbook pro 2015 2) stationary PC
  
 The sound from the PC was much (maybe a bit) better, somewhat brigher. Better is of course subjective, but a more objective difference was ability to power my HE400S. When connected to PC the output power was significantly greater (if you measure by how much is left before volume hits max.)
  
 Why is this? I would really love to have the sound of the pc from my mac. Is the geek out underpowered from the mac?


----------



## ufospls2

I'm really bummed, my Geek Out V2 has slowly been having more and more things go wrong with it. My first Geek Out V2 feel apart physically, and was replaced by LH Labs no problem (no complaints about the customer service) but now my replacement is dying. First it started randomly changing sample rates. Now it is disconnecting (without being touched or moved) randomly, the light displaying power mode has stopped working, and it will only work from one of my MBP's USB ports. Its not a problem with the USB port as I run all my other gear out of that port, so something is up with the GOV2. 
  
 I'm travelling at the moment and brought my GOV2 with my as my source. I don't want to open a ticket yet as I am in Scotland for a few more weeks and wouldn't have anything to power my headphones, so I will just have to nurse it along until I get home. 
  
 The GOV2 is such a great little piece of gear soundwise, but build quality wise not so much, and I'm disappointed that this is my second one and it is failing again. I'm very very gentle with my gear and take great care of it, so I have no clue why it has started to break down.


----------



## Raketen

Balanced out sound warmer/smoother to anyone else? Just got a cable in, my first time using any sort of balanced out, wouldn't have expected change in genera sound, though it's a little tough to compare head to head vs single ended by the time i switch the cable over


----------



## xkonfuzed

To me the balanced output actually made my HD650's a touch brighter.


----------



## tvnosaint

I too felt it was brighter/clearer balanced . Positively with the omni and negatively with the he560


----------



## 520RanchBro

One thing to be wary of when doing these comparisons is very close volume matching. Balanced output provides more power and generally things sound brighter and clearer when they are louder in my experience.


----------



## tvnosaint

True, but I play at the same volume nearly all the time. Give or take a few db. At any volume the balanced end is not allowed to play with the he560 any more. Very unpleasant to my ears. The omni sounds fantastic through the balanced end. They are fast friends. The omni is no longer used with the h10. They don't play as well together. Synergy for my ears.


----------



## Raketen

Thanks for impressions  I am using multi-ba headphones, which definitely don't need more power, and are a little variable anyway, so that might be affecting what I am hearing. I need to spend extended  time in one mode, then switch over and see what I notice.

 Tbh even low gain SE is gobs more power than they need & I kind of miss having a volume knob/rocker- I wonder if there isn't a way to replace windows volume slider- luckily Foobar has its own


----------



## ufospls2

I put in a ticket a week ago for a repair RMA thing, and haven't heard back yet. Is this usual?


----------



## xkonfuzed

ufospls2 said:


> I put in a ticket a week ago for a repair RMA thing, and haven't heard back yet. Is this usual?


 
 They usually take 3-4 days (sometimes less) to reply to my ticket so yes I'd say its usual. 
  
 Try nagging them.


----------



## Raketen

*re-edit* nevermind I completely misread the FAQ I was quoting, plz disregard (here's the page anyways just in case it was missed: https://support.lhlabs.com/support/solutions/articles/5000652283-how-to-open-a-support-ticket )


----------



## Mannytorres

Got your message, We are picking up the entire RMA process and will move much quicker. You should get a message from me soon.
  
 All the best,


----------



## oneguy

Manny,

My LPS4 has had a trouble ticket in For 6 days now. I would love to get an RMA number so I can send it back for repair or replacement.


----------



## Raketen

oneguy said:


> Manny,
> 
> My LPS4 has had a trouble ticket in For 6 days now. I would love to get an RMA number so I can send it back for repair or replacement.


 

 Me either. I kind of expected it though


----------



## oneguy

Manny,

Thank you for the response. The LPS4 is out the door.


----------



## Raketen

I finally got a response as well, thanks Manny.


----------



## oneguy

Manny,

I hate to do this in a public forum again but the trouble ticket system is unresponsive again. My LPS4 is shown to have arrived on 1 June. Can you confirm this? I sent you message through the support website on 3 June and still haven't seen a response. I sent another on 9 Jun and no response to that one either.

In my message I also asked about reimbursing me the $40 shipping that it cost me to send it to you. Please reimburse me the $40.

My final question through the support ticket system which still hasn't been answer is why didn't the LPS-4 get the custom R-core wound transformer as stated? This was suppose to be one of the perks of paying the extra money for the LPS-4 in the campaign offering.

You said 24 days ago that you were picking up the RMA process and things would move quicker but these lack of timely responses do not support that.


----------



## gikigill

Manny is checking the forums but not replying to PMs. Looks like it's back to standard modus operandi for Light Harmonics. 

Almost 2 months since I shipped my broken V2+ and not a single response from them. Business as usual I guess.


----------



## Raketen

gikigill said:


> Manny is checking the forums but not replying to PMs. Looks like it's back to standard modus operandi for Light Harmonics.
> 
> Almost 2 months since I shipped my broken V2+ and not a single response from them. Business as usual I guess.


 

 Maybe we should crowdfund a Full-Time Customer Service Dept 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Good luck tho, at least they seem to make good eventually... for the most part... i think...


----------



## stuck limo

raketen said:


> Maybe we should crowdfund a Full-Time Customer Service Dept


 
  
 They'd screw that up too by the looks of it.
  
 I type this as I sit here enjoying the absolute hell out of my V2.


----------



## Mannytorres

Just trying to keep my head above water guys, 
  
 All resources are going to Production assembly and shipping, it's a one man operation right now for CS
 I will check the progress on open RMA tickets. Thank you for being patient with me.


----------



## SeeHear

It's now the second week of June...  Has anyone been notified of shipping (or, God forbid, actually taken delivery) of their GOV2+?


----------



## oneguy

Manny,

Thank you for getting back to me and addressing my concerns!



mannytorres said:


> Just trying to keep my head above water guys,
> 
> All resources are going to Production assembly and shipping, it's a one man operation right now for CS
> I will check the progress on open RMA tickets. Thank you for being patient with me.


----------



## herndonken

Hi Manny
 Would you please add my open ticket (#29237) to your escalation list.
 The ticket was opened one week ago and seems to have slipped in-between the cracks.
 The device is still under warranty.
 Glad I saw this thread!
 Many thanks,
 Ken (early v1 & v2 supporter)


----------



## perdigao

seehear said:


> It's now the second week of June...  Has anyone been notified of shipping (or, God forbid, actually taken delivery) of their GOV2+?


 
  
 Did you actually believed they would deliver on their estimate?  LOL   
  
 No, no signs of my GOV2+ ...


----------



## Mannytorres

herndonken said:


> Hi Manny
> Would you please add my open ticket (#29237) to your escalation list.
> The ticket was opened one week ago and seems to have slipped in-between the cracks.
> The device is still under warranty.
> ...


 
 Yes I have escalated the ticket 
 Larry is looking into V2 as well.


----------



## upsguys88

New GOV2A


----------



## stuck limo

upsguys88 said:


> New GOV2A


 
  
 What is this. What is the difference between the original V2 and this one?


----------



## upsguys88

stuck limo said:


> What is this. What is the difference between the original V2 and this one?



http://marketplace.lhlabs.com/products/geek-out-v2a-upgrade-offer-gov2a


----------



## sahmen

upsguys88 said:


> http://marketplace.lhlabs.com/products/geek-out-v2a-upgrade-offer-gov2a


 
 Are the GOV2+ units which have not yet been shipped also eligible for this upgrade, or will the upgrade already be on board of the new units before they're shipped?


----------



## stuck limo

upsguys88 said:


> http://marketplace.lhlabs.com/products/geek-out-v2a-upgrade-offer-gov2a


 

 Curious to know how substantial this upgrade is in real world application.


----------



## RandyT

Hello Manny,
 I paid the domestic upgrade fee for the GeekOutV2A upgrade, order 3031.  The web site states that we are supposed to return our GeekOut V2's but does not give a return address.  I assumed that the address would be the 920 Reserve Drive, Suite 160, Roseville, CA address and sent it there via Priority Mail.  Today I got a message from USPS at 1139 that it was delivered at the front desk and then at 1144 that it was "undeliverable as addressed". 
 Did you receive it?  And if not, what should the shipping address be?  I would recommend that the correct address be posted on the order page in the instructions as there are 3 addresses listed for the company in different places.
 Thank-you,
 Randy


----------



## atsq17

Quick question. I have a Geek Out v2 Signature Edition (Pretty much the same as Infinity)
  
 I am using it as a balanced DAC feeding a Cavalli Liquid Carbon. 
  
 What gain setting would be recommended when using as a DAC and why? I am using the 100mw setting at the moment.


----------



## atsq17

upsguys88 said:


> http://marketplace.lhlabs.com/products/geek-out-v2a-upgrade-offer-gov2a


 
  
 Broken link! :/


----------



## stuck limo

randyt said:


> Hello Manny,
> I paid the domestic upgrade fee for the GeekOutV2A upgrade, order 3031.  The web site states that we are supposed to return our GeekOut V2's but does not give a return address.  I assumed that the address would be the 920 Reserve Drive, Suite 160, Roseville, CA address and sent it there via Priority Mail.  Today I got a message from USPS at 1139 that it was delivered at the front desk and then at 1144 that it was "undeliverable as addressed".
> Did you receive it?  And if not, what should the shipping address be?  I would recommend that the correct address be posted on the order page in the instructions as there are 3 addresses listed for the company in different places.
> Thank-you,
> Randy


 
  


atsq17 said:


> Broken link! :/


 
  
 It's this:
  
 LH Labs Corporation
             10600 Industrial Ave, Suite 120
              Roseville CA, 95678
              USA
              Tele: 888-842-5988
  
I had the same exact issue --- they supplied me the wrong address and I had to go home from UPS (as UPS said that address was not valid) and research it deeper, then drive back to UPS with the correct address.


----------



## atsq17

I don't even know what this upgrade thing involves because the site that I was linked to is not a valid page (anymore?). 
  
 I have a Signature Edition, does it apply to me?


----------



## RandyT

Thank-you atsq17. Unfortunately, I went through the post office and trusted the addresses that were still showing up on the LH Labs site under addresses (even though you have to dig hard to find them). Now I have to wait for the post office to return the item and pay again to have it sent. Will probably add another 10 days to whatever wait for the upgrade. I'm sure that the two of us will not be the only ones but hopefully they will send by UPS and be alerted before it is sent. The post office won't let me redirect the item.


----------



## SeeHear

> atsq17 said:
> 
> 
> > Broken link! :/


 
 http://marketplace.lhlabs.com/products/geek-out-2a-upgrade-offer-aka-go2a-domestic


----------



## foreverzer0

randyt said:


> Hello Manny,
> I paid the domestic upgrade fee for the GeekOutV2A upgrade, order 3031.  The web site states that we are supposed to return our GeekOut V2's but does not give a return address.  I assumed that the address would be the 920 Reserve Drive, Suite 160, Roseville, CA address and sent it there via Priority Mail.  Today I got a message from USPS at 1139 that it was delivered at the front desk and then at 1144 that it was "undeliverable as addressed".
> Did you receive it?  And if not, what should the shipping address be?  I would recommend that the correct address be posted on the order page in the instructions as there are 3 addresses listed for the company in different places.
> Thank-you,
> Randy


 
  
 I'm not sure why you're posting to Manny here versus opening a support ticket. However, when I shipped it this morning via USPS, they couldn't find the zip code they provided. Doing a street address lookup, the correct one is 95678 and I just got confirmation from Gina of LH Labs (via a support ticket) that it was an honest mistake and the correct one is indeed 95678.


----------



## upsguys88

atsq17 said:


> Broken link! :/



http://marketplace.lhlabs.com/products/geek-out-2a-upgrade-offer-aka-go2a-domestic


----------



## RandyT

Hello foreverzero0,
  
 My post had nothing to do with a zip code.  It was to state that there was no return address listed in the upgrade offer for the Geek Out V2a and that the address that was still popping up on links as a company address in Roseville was not the correct address.  The package that I sent one day Priority Mail and was to have arrived on 7/5/16 is now somewhere in the hands of USPS.  Hopefully they will forward it to the correct address which is *10600 Industrial Ave, Suite 120
              Roseville CA, 95678*
            
I posted this here because I felt it was a problem that had the potential to impact a lot of users.  UPS has more safeguards and alerted at least one of our senders here that it was an incorrect address for LH Labs which prompted him to do more research.  The USPS did not do that for me.  
  
Manny was very gracious and called me and thanked me for alerting him to the problem.  He stated that he would get the web people to update the links on the site to show the new address which is the one above.  *The 920 Reserve Drive address is no longer valid for LH Labs*.


----------



## haluter

Reading the last few pages has made me curious about what I'm missing with my GOV2 & HD800 with the standard cable vs a balanced cable. Would appreciate some suggestions\links to get my hands on one for a reasonable price. Thanks.

Would this combo work for me?

http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=4732

http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5003


----------



## ufospls2

haluter said:


> Reading the last few pages has made me curious about what I'm missing with my GOV2 & HD800 with the standard cable vs a balanced cable. Would appreciate some suggestions\links to get my hands on one for a reasonable price. Thanks.
> 
> Would this combo work for me?
> 
> ...


 
 That combo looks like it would work. The balanced out is superior on the Geek Out V2 for sure.


----------



## haluter

ufospls2 said:


> That combo looks like it would work. The balanced out is superior on the Geek Out V2 for sure.



 


Thanks for confirming. I ended up going with a Custom Cans (UK) made-to-order cable instead, which costs about the same (£104) but skips the XLR adaptor:

https://customcans.co.uk/s/s/index.php/hand-made-audio-cables/hd800-balanced-cable.html

Also sent in my GOV2 for the GO2A upgrade, can hardly contain myself!


----------



## ufospls2

I've been in the RMA process for the second time since the beginning of May (GOV2.) Sent a couple emails asking what the RMA status was and no reply. Considering it is the second time it has been RMA'd, and the long time span, a reply would be nice, and perhaps a complimentary upgrade to the updated version.


----------



## tvnosaint

haluter said:


> Reading the last few pages has made me curious about what I'm missing with my GOV2 & HD800 with the standard cable vs a balanced cable. Would appreciate some suggestions\links to get my hands on one for a reasonable price. Thanks.
> 
> Would this combo work for me?
> 
> ...



On my zmfs the difference is night and day.
Balanced is a completely superior experience. On my he 560, the sound is too bright balanced. Someone in this forum also said the v2 balanced doesn't do justice to brighter headphones. Mikoss maybe.
I got my adapter from BTG. Took about 2 weeks and cost $53. Pretty sure.


----------



## atsq17

mannytorres said:


> Just trying to keep my head above water guys,
> 
> All resources are going to Production assembly and shipping, it's a one man operation right now for CS
> I will check the progress on open RMA tickets. Thank you for being patient with me.


 
  
 Hey Manny,
  
 Could you find out for me if the GO V2A upgrade applies to Signature Edition owners? 
  
 Thanks bud.


----------



## Mannytorres

Sorry guys, Working with Pulse and V2+
  
 Yes the return address is 10600 Industrial Ave. suite 120
                                       Roseville CA, 95678   ( made changes to the buy button as well for everyone)
  
 and No this upgrade doesn't apply to Signature editions, Those get a much better and different components (that's one reason we have very limited stock of this)
 Collecting feedback from Beta testers on this (and we asked them to push it as much as possible) update coming soon here.


----------



## Mannytorres

This can be answered in the ticket shortly.
 That info cannot be published publicly.
  
 Thank you.


----------



## fullranger

I just got the GO V2 and hooked it up the Sony MDR Z7's and noticed an improvement right away. The sound is more open and precise than through the headphone jack on my iMac. 
 There's plenty of volume for these 700ohm cans. 
 I ordered an inexpensive TRSS to 3 band splitter from Amazon and hope it can give me the balanced output. The Sony's have two separate 3 band wires for balanced use, and I'm curious if this simple splitter will do the job. Any suggestions otherwise would be appreciated.
 I'm new to the headphone game, so bear with me if I ask questions that seem too dumb to answer.
 Thanks in a advance,
 Fullranger


----------



## atsq17

mannytorres said:


> and No this upgrade doesn't apply to Signature editions, Those get a much better and different components (that's one reason we have very limited stock of this)
> Collecting feedback from Beta testers on this (and we asked them to push it as much as possible) update coming soon here.


 
  
 Thanks for the quick response Manny! 
  
 So it's still the bees knees of GO V2s then?


----------



## fullranger

The answer is, no.


----------



## Suopermanni

Awaiting news on the NEW GoV2!


----------



## tvnosaint

Really wanted to do the upgrade. Bad timing. Summer is a killer here financially. I've still got quite a nice piece of change tied up in the wave. Faith fades.


----------



## fullranger

RE: Sony MDR-Z7 Balanced cable.
  
 I did the legwork and found this cable that should do the job for balanced output from the GO V2 to the Sony MDR-Z7.
 It's the SONY MUC-S20BL1 cable. -found it on CNET and eBay. Prices range from around $80-$110. 
 It is for the Sony MDR-1A, but appears appropriate for the MDR Z7
 It has a TRRS 3.5mm (male) plug for the GO V2 balanced output, and two 3.5mm male plugs representing the left balanced and right balanced inputs to the headphone (female) sockets. Length is about 6 1/2 feet.
 Mine is shipping from Japan, and when it arrives I'll get back here and offer feedback about its applicability.
 See you soon,
 Fullranger


----------



## Celarion

mannytorres said:


> Sorry guys, Working with Pulse and V2+


 
 How is the roll out of the V2+ looking? It's been a very long wait.


----------



## perdigao

Stil waiting on my V2+ ... Since it will be old before it even arrives, does anyone knows if the upgrades being discussed has anything to do with V2+?


----------



## Larry Ho

perdigao said:


> Stil waiting on my V2+ ... Since it will be old before it even arrives, does anyone knows if the upgrades being discussed has anything to do with V2+?


 
  
 Your V2+ is at the latest and best tech here. No need to upgrade.


----------



## stuck limo

Anyone get shipping updates on the GO 2A yet?


----------



## rmullins08

stuck limo said:


> Anyone get shipping updates on the GO 2A yet?


 

 Negative.  Wednesday will be two weeks since they received mine.


----------



## stuck limo

rmullins08 said:


> Negative.  Wednesday will be two weeks since they received mine.


 
  
 Are they building these things from scratch or do they have them pre-built? That was never really made clear.


----------



## foreverzer0

stuck limo said:


> Are they building these things from scratch or do they have them pre-built? That was never really made clear.


 
  
 Tbh, I think they're disassembling all the ones we sent in to replace parts and re-casing them.


----------



## rmullins08

foreverzer0 said:


> Tbh, I think they're disassembling all the ones we sent in to replace parts and re-casing them.


 

 That is my belief as well


----------



## tvnosaint

^^ this lack of transparency is why I didn't send mine in. The impression was that they would be ready to send out upon receipt of our old units. I can't recall the exact email statement, but I was in line with a straight swap out.


----------



## stuck limo

tvnosaint said:


> ^^ this lack of transparency is why I didn't send mine in. The impression was that they would be ready to send out upon receipt of our old units. I can't recall the exact email statement, but I was in line with a straight swap out.


 
  
 Part of why I only sent 1 of my units in. Their wording on the offer was really sketchy.


----------



## rmullins08

*How to Take Advantage of this Upgrade:*
(1) Click below based on your location to pay the $89 trade-in price offer.
 (2) Ship back your original Geek Out V2 on or before July 15th with your order number written on the box AND printed on a paper with the return shipping address inside the shipping box. 
*(3) Once we receive your returned unit, we will begin fulfilling upgrades. The upgrading process will take 10-12 working days and you’ll receive a shipping notification when your upgraded unit is out for delivery.*


*We want to clarify some key points to our backers so that there is no confusion. *

*Question: Is GO2A being tuned any differently than the original Geek Out V2?
 Answer: Yes, the GO2A and GO2A Infinity will be specially tuned and will need new firmware*
*.
Question: How long do I have before I need to send my unit in for the upgrade? 
Answer: Your unit will be batched based on the week it arrives to our repair facility. *
  
The bolded parts are why I believe it's still using the parts from our GOV2, and updating firmware/reinstalling into the new chassis.


----------



## RandyT

foreverzer0 said:


> Tbh, I think they're disassembling all the ones we sent in to replace parts and re-casing them.


 I spoke with Manny a few weeks ago and he told me that they are indeed using the V2's we send in to upgrade. That's why they said it would take 10 to 12 business days after receipt of our returns. I also initially thought that they had the new ones sitting and waiting to send out. He also told me that they were well staffed to get the upgrades done. I haven't heard anything about the progress on mine either (but it took 2 weeks to arrive since it initially went to their old address).


----------



## herndonken

Manny and his team must have their hands full. I hope that they haven't encountered any problems.  
  
 It has been *18* *business* *days* since I placed the order upgrade on Jul 5th and *21* *business* *days* since UPS confirmed LH Lab's receipt of my returned GO2 at their Roseville, CA facility.
 In my case, the GO2 was actually sent back for a RMA repair a few days before I placed the order for the upgrade. 
  
 I still need to check to see whether my credit card was actually charged.


----------



## Larry Ho

herndonken said:


> Manny and his team must have their hands full. I hope that they haven't encountered any problems.
> 
> It has been *18* *business* *days* since I placed the order upgrade on Jul 5th and *21* *business* *days* since UPS confirmed LH Lab's receipt of my returned GO2 at their Roseville, CA facility.
> In my case, the GO2 was actually sent back for a RMA repair a few days before I placed the order for the upgrade.
> ...


 

 We have around 100 boards fully tested and ready to ship. Chassis is on its way to arrive here. Currently on track. 
  
 Larry


----------



## perdigao

Larry,
  
 How is the Geek Out V2+ Infinity coming along?  What are the expectations around shippment?  Last I've heard, I believe it was for all to be shippened by end of July.  Since that has come and gone, what is the new estimated on shippment dates?  (not waiting on the leather cover).
  
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## Suopermanni

Any news if this upgrade is going to be made more widely available, as in able to be bought in its own right?

I have been operating under the assumption that such a thing would happen sooner rather than later.

I would like to test that v2a vs that burson conductor air! I will be keeping my ears open.


----------



## cat6man

larry ho said:


> We have around 100 boards fully tested and ready to ship. Chassis is on its way to arrive here. Currently on track.
> 
> Larry


 
  
 Hi Larry,
  
 I don't want to seem harsh but if you don't have the chassis, there is nothing actually ready to ship.
 Would you please give a date when you expect to ship the GO2A units?


----------



## stuck limo

larry ho said:


> We have around 100 boards fully tested and ready to ship. Chassis is on its way to arrive here. Currently on track.
> 
> Larry


 
  
 Larry, the offer specifically stated 10-12 business days. We are past that timeframe. Does this mean that the timeframe given was 100% incorrect (and did LH Labs expect that to happen?).


----------



## rmullins08

stuck limo said:


> Larry, the offer specifically stated 10-12 business days. We are past that timeframe. Does this mean that the timeframe given was 100% incorrect (and did LH Labs expect that to happen?).


 

 Offering a timeline of 10-12 days when they didn't even have the chassis on hand seems to be pretty wishful thinking to me.  Been 21 days since they received mine now.


----------



## mscott58

rmullins08 said:


> Offering a timeline of 10-12 days when they didn't even have the chassis on hand seems to be pretty wishful thinking to me.  Been 21 days since they received mine now.


 
 Maybe the "10-12 days after received" was followed by invisible print that said "assuming we have all the parts" it was 10-12 days after the unit and the related parts were received? Maybe they just didn't know or were a bit optimistic? Hopefully it will move soon...


----------



## Decommo

Hello.
  
 I am new to this thread and I was going through previous posts. I noticed that this GOV2 had many QC issues and now it is getting resolved by upgrading to GO2A.
  
 Is it possible to purchase updated version instead of purchasing original GOV2 and choose upgrade option?
  
 I Checked LH website and cannot find newly updated version.
  
 Does this mean that it is not open to public yet?
  
 Thank you..


----------



## cxb1

I don't think the GO2A is on general release yet: 

1. I think LHLabs are providing an opportunity to upgrade first, for their GOV2 backers. They would be absolutely panned if they didn't.

2. An upgrade 'manufacturing process' is quite different from a product delivery. In some senses it's more difficult (eg the communication and returns activity), in another way, it's easier, as the components being upgraded are quite few, and I'd guess, discrete. 

3. Ultimately the LHLabs Geek Out line will survive if it gets good ratings from reviewers AND customers. For that to happen, it needs to have transitioned off the 3D-printed chassis. I'm not saying 3D-printing is a complete mistake - it just doesn't, currently, have the look, feel or structural integrity required. 

4. Once the V2+ backlog has been delivered and the GO2A upgrade completed, I'm sure we'll see general release. 

I'd also suggest LHLabs look at their product naming conventions: it's too easy to get the wrong product, currently, when doing Google searches.


----------



## Decommo

cxb1 said:


> I don't think the GO2A is on general release yet:
> 
> 1. I think LHLabs are providing an opportunity to upgrade first, for their GOV2 backers. They would be absolutely panned if they didn't.
> 
> ...




Thank you very much.. I do not like plastic cover hence hold off getting one and notice that upgrade will replace with aluminium chasis which is welcome change 

Given their track record, i guess that it may take at least few months to see public updated version on Amazon.. Hope it becomes available sooner


----------



## cat6man

@larry
  
 any update on when cases will be available and when upgrade to GO V2A will begin to be shipped?


----------



## foreverzer0

cat6man said:


> @larry
> 
> any update on when cases will be available and when upgrade to GO V2A will begin to be shipped?


 
  
 It's been so long, I'm thinking about getting a Dragonfly Red or Oppo HA-2 for the interim and commute. Going back to stock output on my Macbook Pro at work is no fun.


----------



## fullranger

A quick look at YouTube shows the GO people explaining the work they're doing at the factory, and what the product looks like and tests like. Consider checking it out for an update overview. 
I'll wait until they're not so busy with their present workload to get in on the upgrade. It's a great little DAC for the money.


----------



## stuck limo

fullranger said:


> A quick look at YouTube shows the GO people explaining the work they're doing at the factory, and what the product looks like and tests like. Consider checking it out for an update overview.
> I'll wait until they're not so busy with their present workload to get in on the upgrade. It's a great little DAC for the money.


 
  
 Link?


----------



## Celarion

Finally got my V2+!
  
 Sounds great too! No hiss at all at full volume. Has no trouble powering my cans in bass heavy sections. Saxophones, snare drums and cymbals sound right. Complex electronica sections sound like distinct instruments rather than a weird blur. Having lots of fun listening to all my old music again.
  
 Gotta say, after seeing the photos of the 3d printed version, this new case it's in is a stylish little piece of kit.
  
 It's been a long wait, but I'm very happy. Thank you very much LH Labs!


----------



## fullranger

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Imv5-OhQbZI&sns=em
In case someone doesn't provide a link with their comment, one can always use their browser to search YouTube, and geek out as a sub search on YouTube for a variety of videos from the company.


----------



## stuck limo

Business Day 22 since having my V2 and still no word after the 10-12 business day promise.


----------



## rmullins08

stuck limo said:


> Business Day 22 since having my V2 and still no word after the 10-12 business day promise.


 
  
 Just behind you at 21 business days no word.
  
 Not a bad little gig, get $90 from each person who chose to upgrade, have them send their stuff back in for it to sit waiting until they are ready to do the upgrade


----------



## foreverzer0

FYI finally received my GOV2A back tonight in the mail - haven't heard it yet.


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

foreverzer0 said:


> FYI finally received my GOV2A back tonight in the mail - haven't heard it yet.


 

 Did they give you a shipping email, or did it just arrive?


----------



## foreverzer0

merrick said:


> Did they give you a shipping email, or did it just arrive?


 
 It just arrived -- no warning!


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

foreverzer0 said:


> It just arrived -- no warning!




Sounds like a lot of people are annoyed at how long things are taking, sending out shipping emails would likely alleviate a lot of those concerns.


----------



## stuck limo

merrick said:


> Sounds like a lot of people are annoyed at how long things are taking, sending out shipping emails would likely alleviate a lot of those concerns.


 
  
 Literally, I wouldn't have been annoyed at the time of the replacement ---- IF THEY HAD JUST STATED IT UP FRONT. Even like, "within 30 days you can expect your item back"....FINE. Don't tell me 10-12 business days, then say, "oh, stuff is late, but we're right on schedule."


----------



## stuck limo

foreverzer0 said:


> It just arrived -- no warning!


 
  
 I'll run out and check my mailbox when I get home. I'm not expecting anything though.


----------



## cat6man

got mine yesterday in the mail, but didn't have time to play before i had to go somewhere.
 today, i plugged it into my linux pc with my old etymotic er4p and, voila, music.
  
 i'm burning it in now, as i have somewhere else to go.
 eventually, this one goes in my 2TB car music server.


----------



## maikuirock

Selling my GOV2+ Infinity. The ones they just shipped with most updated Enclosure and Board.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/816795/lh-geek-out-v2-infinity-brand-new-450-obo


----------



## stuck limo

cat6man said:


> got mine yesterday in the mail, but didn't have time to play before i had to go somewhere.
> today, i plugged it into my linux pc with my old etymotic er4p and, voila, music.
> 
> i'm burning it in now, as i have somewhere else to go.
> eventually, this one goes in my 2TB car music server.


 
  
 Does it come in the original V2 box or did they update the box too?


----------



## foreverzer0

stuck limo said:


> Does it come in the original V2 box or did they update the box too?


 
 Mine didn't come with any box, they even took away my Geek sleeve. It came in a mini cloth bag, within a small zip lock bag.


----------



## stuck limo

foreverzer0 said:


> Mine didn't come with any box, they even took away my Geek sleeve. It came in a mini cloth bag, within a small zip lock bag.


 

 Wow. What a crock.


----------



## foreverzer0

stuck limo said:


> Wow. What a crock.




But hey, they sell 30k dac's lol


----------



## stuck limo

Mine literally just arrived before work this morning. For anyone interested in pictures, follow the link: http://imgur.com/a/tFwux
  
 This thing is incredibly detailed --- it's more laid back than the V2, almost putting it at borderline _boring_ to listen to but it's so detailed. Everything is very defined and the background, as others have stated, is like pitch black. I'm listening to "Dear Diary" by the Moody Blues and I swear to God I'm hearing the studio equipment in the background. I'm hearing some clicking like the tracks are switching I've never heard before and I'm also hearing what literally sounds like the tape reel spinning as it records.
  
 Thanks to @Larry Ho for the upgrade!


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

foreverzer0 said:


> Mine didn't come with any box, they even took away my Geek sleeve. It came in a mini cloth bag, within a small zip lock bag.




So any of us who sent ours back in the box won't get the box back?


----------



## stuck limo

merrick said:


> So any of us who sent ours back in the box won't get the box back?


 
  
 They took the box.


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

stuck limo said:


> They took the box.




If I had known that I wouldn't have sent it in the original box. What the hell.


----------



## upsguys88

cat6man said:


> got mine yesterday in the mail, but didn't have time to play before i had to go somewhere.
> today, i plugged it into my linux pc with my old etymotic er4p and, voila, music.
> 
> i'm burning it in now, as i have somewhere else to go.
> eventually, this one goes in my 2TB car music server.


 

Any pics?


----------



## stuck limo

upsguys88 said:


> Any pics?


 
 For anyone interested in pictures, follow the link: http://imgur.com/a/tFwux


----------



## rmullins08

Got a reply on my ticket that my GO2A has shipped.


----------



## rmullins08

rmullins08 said:


> Got a reply on my ticket that my GO2A has shipped.


 

 And received today.  Much, much better build quality.


----------



## Ba Rry

Do you mind if I ask what your order number was? Trying to establish how far through they are with orders! Mine has been gone for around 20 working days now.


----------



## rmullins08

Order # 3053 on July 2nd.
  
 I must say, this things gets pretty toasty.  Could cook eggs on it


----------



## RandyT

Still waiting on my Geek Out V2a upgrade order 3031.  I shipped it on July 2nd to the Reserve Drive address in Roseville that was popping up on their website at the time.  It arrived there on July 5th and then took 11days for USPS to reroute.  I was assured by Manny 6 weeks ago that I wouldn't be penalized for believing the links on the website (which Manny had corrected AFTER I complained about it on July 5th).  No responses yet to various emails or support tickets in the past several weeks (but my online support registration at LH Labs has had problems for months which I also had requested assistance with and received no responses).  If _anyone_ at LH Labs is listening, please get back to me on here or at Ranthor1@aol.com.


----------



## stuck limo

randyt said:


> Still waiting on my Geek Out V2a upgrade order 3031.  I shipped it on July 2nd to the Reserve Drive address in Roseville that was popping up on their website at the time.  It arrived there on July 5th and then took 11days for USPS to reroute.  I was assured by Manny 6 weeks ago that I wouldn't be penalized for believing the links on the website (which Manny had corrected AFTER I complained about it on July 5th).  No responses yet to various emails or support tickets in the past several weeks (but my online support registration at LH Labs has had problems for months which I also had requested assistance with and received no responses).  If _anyone_ at LH Labs is listening, please get back to me on here or at Ranthor1@aol.com.


 
  
 Their Customer Service is horrible. A friend of mine had to actually dispute the charges on his card because LH Labs (despite repeated promises) would not refund him. He said it's only the second time in his life he's had to dispute a charge.


----------



## cat6man

cat6man said:


> got mine yesterday in the mail, but didn't have time to play before i had to go somewhere.
> today, i plugged it into my linux pc with my old etymotic er4p and, voila, music.
> 
> i'm burning it in now, as i have somewhere else to go.
> eventually, this one goes in my 2TB car music server.


 
  
 short update:
 i have the GO2A working with a Sonore Sonic Orbiter SE for my car music server system.
 i previously had the GO2 with an odroid u3 micro-pc running a squeezebox servier and squeezelite player.
 i decided to replace this with the Sonic Orbiter SE for simplicity (i.e. don't have to deal with linux updates, etc).
 last step is to add a micro-wifi-router later today and put the whole thing back in my car's glovebox, which i have wired with 2 5V usb connections.
  
 some non-sound-related observations so far:
 1.  the sonic oribiter SE does not have the current to run the GO2A directly from its usb connection.  therefore, i use a Y power cable to separately power the go2a
 2.  the go2a does run pretty warm, but my setup has a fan since the glovebox is a closed space.
 3.  so, far, i am unable to get the sonic obiter SE and go2A to work with an uptone audio regen in between.  i expect this is a linux powering up sequence issue and i may (or may not) experiment with this later.
  
 ------doorbell just rang, amazon just delivered the TP-link wireless N nano router (TL-wr802n), so time to put it all together and restore sound to my car.
  
 pix to follow


----------



## stuck limo

Has anyone used the Geek Out V2 or 2A or V2+ with the Audioquest Jitterbug? Thoughts or impressions if so?


----------



## RandyT

Thanks friend.  At this point, I would be willing to forfeit the money spent and get my Geek Out V2 back even without the upgrade.  I have a sinking feeling that it might not be returned.  I do have a Jitterbug which seemed to improve the sound on the DragonFly V 1.2 and ifi Nano DSD.  If I ever get a chance to use it on the V2 or V2a I'll let you know my impression.


----------



## RandyT




----------



## rubenpp

Just wanted to ask where I can have a balanced cable made for GOV2 to Stax amp? TIA


----------



## mscott58

rubenpp said:


> Just wanted to ask where I can have a balanced cable made for GOV2 to Stax amp? TIA




Try Norne Audio. Cheers


----------



## cat6man

stuck limo said:


> Has anyone used the Geek Out V2 or 2A or V2+ with the Audioquest Jitterbug? Thoughts or impressions if so?


 
  
 haven't done it yet, but i plan to test that in my car music server system (5vdc derived from car 12v)
  
 too bad my car setup is not balanced as the balanced sound is really nice.
  
 worth the wait (assuming you had something else to play with in the interim, which i did)


----------



## Ba Rry

So I just got an update from LH Labs on FB Messenger and it seems like they have the end in sight for all the updates. They mentioned they have another 100 ready to ship, and will be finished all the upgrade orders within the next 10 days. My order was 3140, so I'm going to assume mine will be near the end as I placed my order on the last day of the deal.


----------



## lnewulf

My upgrade order # is 3040.  It's been 6 weeks since they received my 2A for upgrade.  No response to multiple emails and support tickets asking for status.  There's a reason they don't have their phone # published anywhere!  I called my CC issuer this morning to dispute and reverse the charge.


----------



## stuck limo

Overall, I'm extremely pleased with the end result of this upgrade. It was a rough, bumpy road to get here but the end justified the means, IMO. Or maybe I got lucky. This is my new main headphone driver, while the V2 and 450 have been put on desktop/main system duty.


----------



## ufospls2

Gotta hand it to LH Labs, this new GO2A is a million times better than the GOV2. The case and everything just feels so much better built. Heres hoping it lives forever with no troubles.


----------



## RandyT

lnewulf said:


> My upgrade order # is 3040.  It's been 6 weeks since they received my 2A for upgrade.  No response to multiple emails and support tickets asking for status.  There's a reason they don't have their phone # published anywhere!  I called my CC issuer this morning to dispute and reverse the charge.


 

 My order is 3031 and I heard that they thought they might be sending it later next week.  I am not betting on this but I finally got responses to messages left in a number of places to different individuals.  They might not even notice the reversal of credit card charges from you but I'd hate for you to wait all this time and then leave them with a reason to not return your V2 (presuming that they have already started work on upgrading it).  The V2 is worth much more than the money paid for the upgrade fee.
  
 They do have a message number that I actually got a phone response from a few months ago (after several calls to both their Roseville and Berkeley numbers).  I believe the response came from my call to their Roseville number as it was from Manny. 
  
 I wish you the best of luck and hope that you get your upgraded V2a soon!   I know how frustrating this can be as I and many others are in your shoes as well!
  
 10600 Industrial Ave, Suite 120
 Roseville, CA 95678
 Voicemail: (888) 842-5988
 Email: info{at}lightharmonic.com
  
 2120 University Avenue
 Berkeley, CA 94704
 Voicemail: (510) 545-9886


----------



## Condocondor

Try Surf Cables LLC.


----------



## stuck limo

Good news! The 2A will be coming to market soon after they finish the rest of the backer shipments in about 2 weeks. (according to LH Labs)


----------



## Condocondor

Dear Head-Fi Friends,

 I sent my Geekout V2 and V2 INFINITY in for upgrading to the 2A.  In the mean time, I've purchased the Beyerdynamic T1 (second gen.) which is 600ohms.  I've also ordered the TRRS adapter from Surf Cables,LLC ($85).  I realize the T1 is a bit much even for the GOV2A, but I'm going to try.  I'm hoping that the balanced operation of the 2A with it's increased voltage will do the job--albeit just barely.  I've only had a few days with the T1 using my old GO450 and boy it's a smooth sounding can.  I think the GOV2A will put out about 65mW (balanced).

 I had just received the GOV2 INFINITY 2 days before finding out about the GOV2A upgrade and had to send it off.  BUT, the INFINITY is a whole other level of refinement above the standard V2.  That being said, I'm not sure there will be ANY difference between the standard V2 and the V2 INFINITY after the upgrade--other than the extra filter and power setting.
 Anyway, the Infinity was incredible in it's standard form.  I can only imagine how the upgrade will sound!

 If LH Labs brings the GOV2A to market after the upgrades are done, look out!  I don't think there will be anything on the market of this type that can compete with it.

 I will keep everyone advised to all of this above information and how it all performs when I get my upgrades back from LH Labs.

 Cheers,

 Shawn P. Watson (a.k.a: Condocondor).........I'm also on Facebook as Shawn P. Watson


----------



## fullranger

Sony MDR Z7's are 700 ohms and sound great, and loud, through the GO V2. I don't think you'll be disappointed with the way your T1's sound; unless you want to go deaf.
Have fun...


----------



## Condocondor

Thanks fullranger!


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

I received my GO2a today and it's holding its own very nicely against a Modi Multibit through my Jotunheim. I'm planning on only keeping one and it's a difficult choice because both units have such strengths. And previously I had compared the Modi to the Bifrost Multibit and the Jotunheim internal DAC and vastly preferred the Modi. So for the GO2a to go toe to toe with it is quite a feat.


----------



## mikoss

merrick said:


> I received my GO2a today and it's holding its own very nicely against a Modi Multibit through my Jotunheim. I'm planning on only keeping one and it's a difficult choice because both units have such strengths. And previously I had compared the Modi to the Bifrost Multibit and the Jotunheim internal DAC and vastly preferred the Modi. So for the GO2a to go toe to toe with it is quite a feat.


 
 Awesome. Looking forward to detailed impressions of the GO2a vs MB Modi. Normally, I find that DS treble is a huge deal breaker for myself, but the GOv2's treble is probably the best Sabre implementation I've heard. I find Gumby's treble is more natural sounding with more overall clarity than GOv2's, but I still really enjoy GOv2.
  
 I would be interested in hearing your thoughts on plankton/overall detail retrieval of GO2a vs Mimby. Also, if the natural R2R/MB sound is noticeable vs GO2a.


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

mikoss said:


> Awesome. Looking forward to detailed impressions of the GO2a vs MB Modi. Normally, I find that DS treble is a huge deal breaker for myself, but the GOv2's treble is probably the best Sabre implementation I've heard. I find Gumby's treble is more natural sounding with more overall clarity than GOv2's, but I still really enjoy GOv2.
> 
> I would be interested in hearing your thoughts on plankton/overall detail retrieval of GO2a vs Mimby. Also, if the natural R2R/MB sound is noticeable vs GO2a.




I do have some thoughts on that and can update the thread later today.


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

I've spent a lot of time going back and forth between the Modi Multibit and the GO2a. They are both excellent DACs and if you were choosing between them, you can't lose. In absolute terms I would lean towards the Momby as a slightly superior DAC, with more energy, detail, and realism, but it's not a slam dunk in favor of the Momby. When I stop comparing and sit back to listen, they're equally enjoyable. 

The Momby has a smaller, more focused soundstage that gives the music a more forward energy. The GO2a is more laid back, with a wider soundstage that allows the music and instruments more room to breathe. The other major difference is in the bass. Momby has more of it and more impact. The GO2a has good bass texture but I'm hearing it whereas with the Momby I'm feeling it. 

If you need a portable DAC, the GO2a (or GOV2+) is IMO the best you can get (though I haven't heard the Mojo). If you'll only be listening on a desktop, I'd say get a Modi Multibit.


----------



## RandyT

I received an email stating my V2a would be mailed yesterday and received it today.  It is truly a beautiful piece of equipment.  The buttons have a solid feel (as opposed to the mushy feel on my old V2).  The buttons also seem to work on the first press, whereas I needed to press the gain button several times to engage the higher output mode on the V2.
  
 The sound is beautiful.  It's been two months and my sonic memory is not good enough to remember exactly how it compares to the old V2.  However, it seems that on the recordings that I first listened to it is a just a little more relaxed, just as detailed (but not etched or exaggerated), and definitely a little quieter.   Also the power output on the lower gain mode seems more robust, being able to drive my high impedance HD 800's better than I remember the V2 being able to do.
  
 Overall, I would say that the casework and buttons by themselves were more than worth the price of the upgrade.  Any sonic improvements are just icing on the cake.  When I get together with my nephew again I will compare it directly to the sound his non-upgraded V2.


----------



## Condocondor

I will have BOTH the standard V2......AND.....the V2 Infinity back from the 2A upgrade in the next few weeks.  Before I sent them in, I had just received the Infinity model new a few days prior.  Honestly, the Infinity had a whole level of refinement above/over the standard V2.  The decay, delicacy, nuance, lack of congestion, and the emotional connection to the music were all there in spades with the Infinity model.  I don't know how else to describe these things.  Once you hear the Infinity, there's no going back to the standard V2.

 Now, the question remains:  After the 2A upgrades, with the Infinity model hold it's edge over the standard V2?  If it does, I will highly recommend people upgrade to the Geekout Infinity 2A.
 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Also, I want to know if anyone has heard the new portable DAC/AMP from Apogee called the "Groove"?  Some of the highlights of it's design are:   
Constant Current Drive™ Make any Headphones Sound their Best Groove’s Constant Current Drive output stage dynamically compensates for the nonlinearities – acoustic, mechanical or electrical – of any connected headphones, resulting in lower distortion and a more linear frequency response. Whether listening through earbuds or “hi-fi” headphones, you’ll discover a new level of fidelity, clarity and detail.

 Quad Sum DAC™
   Groove also features a Quad Sum DAC design which employs four digital-to-analog converters per channel to achieve the highest dynamic range and lowest distortion (THD+N) of any device in its class.
ESS Sabre DAC Technology ESS Sabre32 32-bit Hyperstream DAC with Time Domain Jitter Eliminator offers unequaled dynamic range, ultra low distortion, and unmatched audio clarity free from input jitter.


----------



## stuck limo

On another note, my V2 is starting to warp from the heat. The bottom where the seam is in between the jacks is starting come apart. Not very happy with this.


----------



## mscott58

stuck limo said:


> On another note, my V2 is starting to warp from the heat. The bottom where the seam is in between the jacks is starting come apart. Not very happy with this.




Original V2 or upgraded V2A? Cheers


----------



## stuck limo

mscott58 said:


> Original V2 or upgraded V2A? Cheers


 
  
 It's the V2 (original). I think it'll be fine for a while but I'm wondering if I can send it back to LH Labs for an upgrade or if I'm screwed.


----------



## cat6man

absolutely agree that the v2A is a big improvement over the v2, both in packaging and sound.
 it is now in the v.9 version of my car music server.
  
 3TB hard drive ==> Sonore Sonic Orbiter SE ==> geekout v2A ==> aux in of car stereo, control via squeezer app on android phone connected to TP-Link wr802N nano wifi router which also acts as dhcp server.
  
 pix attached, schematic to follow


----------



## mikoss

cat6man said:


> absolutely agree that the v2A is a big improvement over the v2, both in packaging and sound.
> it is now in the v.9 version of my car music server.
> 
> 3TB hard drive ==> Sonore Sonic Orbiter SE ==> geekout v2A ==> aux in of car stereo, control via squeezer app on android phone connected to TP-Link wr802N nano wifi router which also acts as dhcp server.
> ...




That's cool. Have you ever considered adding a turntable as well?


----------



## Condocondor

I spoke to Matt in technical support at LH Labs regarding using the GO2A to drive the Beyerdynamic T1 600ohm headphones. 

 His reply was,

 "The new GO2A can produce up to 6.6V in high gain compared to the earlier 4.4V. This is a massive increase!
 If you were to get the 600ohm headphones, your output would be roughly 72mW would, to my opinion isn't enough."


----------



## mikoss

condocondor said:


> I spoke to Matt in technical support at LH Labs regarding using the GO2A to drive the Beyerdynamic T1 600ohm headphones.
> 
> His reply was,
> 
> ...


 
 These numbers calculate straight up as mentioned, but this doesn't really make sense... the HD-650's are 300ohm nominal impedance... using the above calculations with the GOv2, I end up with 64.53mW.
  
 I don't know if you've heard the 650's driven by the GOv2, but they are very loud and powerful in balanced config. I'd guess the T1's would also be... just my opinion. Maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## fullranger

I like the turntable. I think Chrysler could play a 33 from the "glove box"...


----------



## Condocondor

mikoss,
  
 Perhaps your calculations are single ended vs. balanced.  So perhaps, according to your calculations, I could get 128mW in balanced?  I don't know how you do those calculations?

 Condocondor


----------



## mikoss

Power is super easy to calculate. Here are DC calculations...
Voltage = Current x Resistance
Power = Current x Voltage

I just used the values that Matt told you... I have no idea if those were single ended or balanced calculations 

I can step you through the calculations, if you'd like. You can also combine both formulas by solving for the variables too, but I'll do it separately for you. 

Voltage = Current x Resistance
6.6V = Current x 600 ohms
6.6V / 600 ohms = Current
0.011 amps = Current
Or we can say 11mA

Now, we can solve for power. 

Power = Current x Voltage
Power = 0.011A x 6.6V
Power = 0.0726 watts
Or we can say 72.6mW (as per Matt above)


----------



## Condocondor

mikoss,

 You're a wonderful human being for sharing your knowledge.  Thank you for that math tutorial.  I got this.  No problem.  I just didn't know the mathematical relationships.....

 Shawn Watson (Condocondor)


----------



## Matte82

Just looking into lhlabs dacs. I just bought some 64 audio u6's and am looking into upgrading the source. These look like a good choice. But I am a little confused on what is what. It looks like there was the v2, and then the option to upgrade those to v2a's. But where do the v2+ fit in? Is that the same as the v2a or an even newer version? 

Also they seem to be sold out on their website. But have apparently been busy with the 2a upgrades. As far as everyone knows they'll be available again soon?


----------



## spyder1

matte82 said:


> Just looking into lhlabs dacs. I just bought some 64 audio u6's and am looking into upgrading the source. These look like a good choice. But I am a little confused on what is what. It looks like there was the v2, and then the option to upgrade those to v2a's. But where do the v2+ fit in? Is that the same as the v2a or an even newer version?
> 
> Also they seem to be sold out on their website. But have apparently been busy with the 2a upgrades. As far as everyone knows they'll be available again soon?




The V2+ is equipped with a battery, and can be used with a smart phone(Battery is for headphone amplification)
 The V2A is an upgraded V2 w/ aluminum chassis, and is USB powered by laptop computers. The V2A is the 3rd ed. of the Geek Out, and LH Labs should begin general production soon.


----------



## Decommo

spyder1 said:


> matte82 said:
> 
> 
> > Just looking into lhlabs dacs. I just bought some 64 audio u6's and am looking into upgrading the source. These look like a good choice. But I am a little confused on what is what. It looks like there was the v2, and then the option to upgrade those to v2a's. But where do the v2+ fit in? Is that the same as the v2a or an even newer version?
> ...




Have you had a chance to compare between V2A and V2+ in terms of sound? Few sources indicated that V2+ has battery inside so it might give cleaner signal but is it noticeable comparing with V2A? I personally prefer without battery to avoid charging if there is no difference in sound clarity.


----------



## spyder1

decommo said:


> Have you had a chance to compare between V2A and V2+ in terms of sound? Few sources indicated that V2+ has battery inside so it might give cleaner signal but is it noticeable comparing with V2A? I personally prefer without battery to avoid charging if there is no difference in sound clarity.




I have years of experience with GOV1, V2, but not the V2+. I'm waiting on the Geek Wave as my portable DAP.


----------



## Decommo

spyder1 said:


> decommo said:
> 
> 
> > Have you had a chance to compare between V2A and V2+ in terms of sound? Few sources indicated that V2+ has battery inside so it might give cleaner signal but is it noticeable comparing with V2A? I personally prefer without battery to avoid charging if there is no difference in sound clarity.
> ...




Did not know Geek Wave and just googled it. It was crowdfunded back in June 2014. Has it out to market yet?


----------



## oneguy

decommo said:


> Did not know Geek Wave and just googled it. It was crowdfunded back in June 2014. Has it out to market yet?




Hahaha! Yeah, no...


----------



## Decommo

oneguy said:


> decommo said:
> 
> 
> > Did not know Geek Wave and just googled it. It was crowdfunded back in June 2014. Has it out to market yet?
> ...




That is 1.6million dollars raised and no product delivered yet....if I understood correctly.


----------



## oneguy

decommo said:


> That is 1.6million dollars raised and no product delivered yet....if I understood correctly.




Correct on all accounts.


----------



## Decommo

oneguy said:


> decommo said:
> 
> 
> > That is 1.6million dollars raised and no product delivered yet....if I understood correctly.
> ...




I do not want to be sarcastic and I am just amazed. Taking prepayment of over 1.6 million and deliver all of orders after 2 years later. That is a lot of patience and faith from backers.


----------



## oneguy

decommo said:


> I do not want to be sarcastic and I am just amazed. Taking prepayment of over 1.6 million and deliver all of orders after 2 years later. That is a lot of patience and faith from backers.




What choose have they? No refunds


----------



## Matte82

spyder1 said:


> The V2+ is equipped with a battery, and can be used with a smart phone(Battery is for headphone amplification)
> The V2A is an upgraded V2 w/ aluminum chassis, and is USB powered by laptop computers. The V2A is the 3rd ed. of the Geek Out, and LH Labs should begin general production soon.




Okay. Didn't see that the plus has a battery. I actually like that for phone use. So as asked above, is the plus on the same level as the 2, 2a, or an upgrade over both sonically? Aside from the possibility of the battery providing a cleaner sound.


----------



## spyder1

Matte82,

Check the indiegogo website for more tech info. www.indiegogo.com/projects/geek-out-2-the-world-s-most-powerful-compact-amp-music-headphones#


----------



## spyder1

decommo said:


> That is 1.6million dollars raised and no product delivered yet....if I understood correctly.


 
  The "Lazy A**", engineering team is using the money to develop and sell Tesla car sound systems.IMOP *Do you or anyone you know, own a Tesla?*


----------



## Condocondor

Decommo, and Matte82

 You want the Geekout V2 "Infinity" model.  The V2 INFINITY and V2+ INFINITY are an upgrade from the standard V2.  So what's the difference?  The difference is between very good/excellent and the verge-of-greatness/sublime.  The GOV2 INFINITY is worth the extra money if you can find one.  I have a standard V2 and the V2 INFINITY and the difference is quite noticeable.    I've sent them both in for the 2A upgrade and am awaiting them back from the factory.


----------



## Raketen

I thought they were meant to be basically identical except for improved THD+n, extra filter and gain modes on the infinity models- have not heard standard v2+ but do notice I slightly prefer the v2+inf to the nonplus standard v2- but also have to wonder if that is due to the internal battery being a better power supply than my laptop's usb bus.

The filter modes are rather subtle to me so the extra mode isn't much benefit imo, but the medium gain setting is handy sometimes. Maybe i'm just not that good of a listener though :confused_face:


----------



## doublea71

decommo said:


> I do not want to be sarcastic and I am just amazed. Taking prepayment of over 1.6 million and deliver all of orders after 2 years later. That is a lot of patience and faith from backers.


----------



## Suopermanni

Anyone checked the LH Labs website? Looks like they are going to go a general release of the GoV2a.


----------



## Condocondor

Raketen,

 Whatever the lower THD+N does in the INFINITY V2, it sounds more natural, palpable, dynamic, smooth, better decay, timing, etc.  It's not minor either.  I've compared them and it's just a whole other level of refinement.  It's a cheap upgrade compared to headphone upgrades where the law of diminishing returns set in HARD after $300 phones.


----------



## stuck limo

Quote:


condocondor said:


> Raketen,
> 
> Whatever the lower THD+N does in the INFINITY V2, it sounds more natural, palpable, dynamic, smooth, better decay, timing, etc.  It's not minor either.  I've compared them and it's just a whole other level of refinement.  It's a cheap upgrade compared to headphone upgrades where the law of diminishing returns set in HARD after $300 phones.


 
 The 2A has the same guts as the Infinity V2, correct? That's been my understanding.


----------



## ufospls2

I have the GO2a, and have only used it once briefly about a week ago as I have a Chord Mojo which I usually use. I picked up the GO2a to give it a proper trial today, and it seems to be having USB connectivity issues. I've tried 3 computers and it was the same story with each computer, so its not my USB ports. It disconnects randomly, and if you unplug it, and plug it back in, the blue LED inside lights up, but the other LEDS don't light up and it won't connect/turn on fully. Do you need to give it a specific amount of time between unplugging it and plugging it back in to make it work? If I have to send this back in for repair I'm gonna be so disappointed, as I just got it. My first GOV2 fell apart, second one had similar USB issues, and now this GO2A seems to be having problems as well. I'll keep trying to use it to see if it sorts itself out. Has anyone else had USB troubles with their GO2A?


----------



## Condocondor

Raketen,

 I don't think so.  The upgrade was for the GOV2 and GOV2 Infinity models.  What would be the point of upgrading?  The signal-to-noise ratio is improved over the original Infinity model.  The voltage output was increased by 50% from 4 volts to more than 6 volts by the use of "instant-on" capacitors???  Where did you get your information that the 2A version is the same as the Infinity model?  Perhaps they'll leave the resistors alone in the Infinity and just upgrade the caps???


----------



## Decommo

ufospls2 said:


> I have the GO2a, and have only used it once briefly about a week ago as I have a Chord Mojo which I usually use. I picked up the GO2a to give it a proper trial today, and it seems to be having USB connectivity issues. I've tried 3 computers and it was the same story with each computer, so its not my USB ports. It disconnects randomly, and if you unplug it, and plug it back in, the blue LED inside lights up, but the other LEDS don't light up and it won't connect/turn on fully. Do you need to give it a specific amount of time between unplugging it and plugging it back in to make it work? If I have to send this back in for repair I'm gonna be so disappointed, as I just got it. My first GOV2 fell apart, second one had similar USB issues, and now this GO2A seems to be having problems as well. I'll keep trying to use it to see if it sorts itself out. Has anyone else had USB troubles with their GO2A?


 
  
 This can be a big issue for me... I am far from USA and if I need to send it back, it could be a big hassle. GO2A looks amazing and really want to give a go but this occassional quality issue really holding me to give a go....


----------



## Raketen

condocondor said:


> Raketen,
> 
> 
> I don't think so.  The upgrade was for the GOV2 and GOV2 Infinity models.  What would be the point of upgrading?  The signal-to-noise ratio is improved over the original Infinity model.  The voltage output was increased by 50% from 4 volts to more than 6 volts by the use of "instant-on" capacitors???  Where did you get your information that the 2A version is the same as the Infinity model?  Perhaps they'll leave the resistors alone in the Infinity and just upgrade the caps???




that was Stuck Limo not me you are responding to... though I believe they did say something about the V2a, other than the enclosure, receiving an upgrade of components or circuit layout over the v2 that had already been implemented in the V2+, not just the Infinity model.


----------



## stuck limo

raketen said:


> that was Stuck Limo not me you are responding to... though I believe they did say something about the V2a, other than the enclosure, receiving an upgrade of components or circuit layout over the v2 that had already been implemented in the V2+, not just the Infinity model.


 
  
 That is what I read from LH Labs as well. The V2+ already had the upgraded caps/internals, so they just transferred those over to the 2A.


----------



## whodiini

Just received my GO2A.  I must say, it is worth it.  The red aluminum chassis speaks quality hi-end, whereas the GOv2 chassis was amateurish. Soundwise, it sounds great.  The GOv2 was good, but not great IMHO.  The 2A I captured me (with 192 kHz recordings) and I couldnt stop listening.  I then had a go with my iphone,  It didnt sound special with 256 apple encoding, so I downloaded the file using the onkyo HD application and used that to listen.  It sounded awfully good.  Of course, because it was an iphone, I had to use a lightning to camera adapter, then a split USB cable so it could get enough power to run the GO2A.  Also the chassis gets pretty toasty. 
  
 like others, it took a while to get it and they didnt respond while I waited, but it is definitely worth it.  For those who feel like they were beta testers for the v2, yes, you were, but if you bought at retail, it probably would have cost you the same in the end.   Anyway, I am now a happy camper.


----------



## Condocondor

Got the news from LH Labs today that my two Geekout's upgrades (GO2A) will ship out next week!  I was one of the stragglers that came in late.  I will be attempting to use a new pair of Beyerdynamic T1 (second gen.) with the GO2A.  It's gonna be close as the GO2A can put out only 72mW into 600ohms (balanced) but their efficiency is 102dB/mW.  I hope I have enough power or I may have to move to the to Beyerdynamics T5p and sell the T1's.  I will report my results in the next few weeks.


----------



## ufospls2

I'm still not able to use my GO2a due to USB connectivity issues. I was wondering if you guys had any tips on trouble shooting this problem? I will open a support ticket with LH Labs as hopefully they will be able to help and I won't have to send it back...again...
  
 When I connect it the first time my computer recognises the device, but disconnects as soon as I try to play music. I then try unplugging and re plugging in the GO2a, and it won't even power on. The blue LED inside the case comes on, but the regular LEDS don't light up, and it won't connect. Any ideas anyone? Thanks!


----------



## stuck limo

I have the choice of a regular or Infinity. Does anyone feel the extra power setting / extra filter is worth the extra money?
  
 Currently running: Senn 600 / Senn 558, Koss Porta Pro, ATH-m40x, V-Moda XS / M-100....not sure if I need the extra power switch or filter setting. I've heard the 3rd filter setting is really not all it's cracked up to be and sounds worse than the original 2 filters.


----------



## Raketen

ufospls2 said:


> I'm still not able to use my GO2a due to USB connectivity issues. I was wondering if you guys had any tips on trouble shooting this problem? I will open a support ticket with LH Labs as hopefully they will be able to help and I won't have to send it back...again...
> 
> When I connect it the first time my computer recognises the device, but disconnects as soon as I try to play music. I then try unplugging and re plugging in the GO2a, and it won't even power on. The blue LED inside the case comes on, but the regular LEDS don't light up, and it won't connect. Any ideas anyone? Thanks!




Things I can think of: Up to date drivers and firmware? If you are on XP or Vista and have a recent driver installed you may need to download an older version because they dropped support (sometimes it can help to roll back to an older version as well if the new versions do not work). Selected as Default Device in Playback Devices (and in your playback software output if it has that option)? After driver installation have you tried resetting your computer with the device plugged in? Sometimes unplugging and plugging in quickly again can cause the system driver to hang and it won't recognize the device (sometimes even the whole usb service can crash) requiring a reset too.

They are pretty slow to respond to support tickets so it might take a week or two if they do reply to you.


----------



## Condocondor

stuck limo,
  
 OMG! The Infinity model is more than an extra power setting and filter!  In addition to extra features, it's a whole other level of refinement above the regular V2.  Wait however because the new GO2A is coming out very shortly and you'd really rather have that.  I have the V2 and the V2 Infinity.  I almost fell over with delight when I got my Infinity.  So much better than the standard V2.  Trust me.  Just trust me. 

 Condocondor


----------



## foreverzer0

condocondor said:


> stuck limo,
> 
> OMG! The Infinity model is more than an extra power setting and filter!  In addition to extra features, it's a whole other level of refinement above the regular V2.  Wait however because the new GO2A is coming out very shortly and you'd really rather have that.  I have the V2 and the V2 Infinity.  I almost fell over with delight when I got my Infinity.  So much better than the standard V2.  Trust me.  Just trust me.
> 
> Condocondor


 
  
 How would you say the V2 Infinity compares to the Pulse Infinity/LPS4 stack? I have that and the V2 and now the V2A, and IMO it's a level above but not the difference between living on the surface of Earth and Mars.


----------



## fullranger

Bring it on, LH Labs!


----------



## stuck limo

condocondor said:


> stuck limo,
> 
> OMG! The Infinity model is more than an extra power setting and filter!  In addition to extra features, it's a whole other level of refinement above the regular V2.  Wait however because the new GO2A is coming out very shortly and you'd really rather have that.  I have the V2 and the V2 Infinity.  I almost fell over with delight when I got my Infinity.  So much better than the standard V2.  Trust me.  Just trust me.
> 
> Condocondor


 
  
 I was referring to the 2A regular vs the 2A Infinity. I already have a regular 2A. I am getting a second one. Wasn't sure to upgrade or not.


----------



## Condocondor

Stuck Limo,

 Just wait to purchase a week or so.  Both of the V2 and V2 Infinity will be shipped back to me with the 2A upgrade.  I will tell you then if there is any sonic difference.  I'm likely to be one of the only people here that has both devices for comparison.


----------



## mscott58

foreverzer0 said:


> How would you say the V2 Infinity compares to the Pulse Infinity/LPS4 stack? I have that and the V2 and now the V2A, and IMO it's a level above but not the difference between living on the surface of Earth and Mars.




While not the V2 Inf, the V2+ Inf IME comes very close to the SQ of the Pulse Inf and LPS combo. Maybe 90% roughly. Cheers


----------



## Decommo

Can anyone notice sound quality difference between V2 Inf and V2+ Inf? i am keen to get either of them and actually prefer V2 Inf because I do not have to recharge but not sure if it cause more noise since it is powered by USB bus. Any feedback would be greatly helpful. Thank you.


----------



## fullranger

LH labs V2 owner here.
Since the V2 is a USB DAC it may have a little "noise" compared against the non USB powered V2+, but I can't say I hear it.
If you're not incredibly empowered with ears from above it may not be significant. 
It seems there may be an improved "blackening" of the sound floor with the + upgrade, however, since the V2 is already considered on par with $1,000 DACs it may not be necessary to chase the elusive "even better than better" butterfly.
Just my thoughts. Happy listening will come with either one you choose...


----------



## Decommo

fullranger said:


> LH labs V2 owner here.
> Since the V2 is a USB DAC it may have a little "noise" compared against the non USB powered V2+, but I can't say I hear it.
> If you're not incredibly empowered with ears from above it may not be significant.
> It seems there may be an improved "blackening" of the sound floor with the + upgrade, however, since the V2 is already considered on par with $1,000 DACs it may not be necessary to chase the elusive "even better than better" butterfly.
> Just my thoughts. Happy listening will come with either one you choose...




Thank you very much.


----------



## Decommo

Does anyone have any hint what the retail price of GO2A would be like when it becomes available to public?


----------



## Suopermanni

decommo said:


> Does anyone have any hint what the retail price of GO2A would be like when it becomes available to public?


 
  
 I've been told it was going to be around a similar price to what the GoV2 was.


----------



## Decommo

suopermanni said:


> decommo said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have any hint what the retail price of GO2A would be like when it becomes available to public?
> ...




I see. What was the price of GOV2? I cannot find it from website somehow..


----------



## Suopermanni

decommo said:


> I see. What was the price of GOV2? I cannot find it from website somehow..


 
  
 Last time I remember, it was about 249USD for basic and around 350USD for Infinity


----------



## Decommo

suopermanni said:


> decommo said:
> 
> 
> > I see. What was the price of GOV2? I cannot find it from website somehow..
> ...




Thank you very much.


----------



## RandyT

The last price of the Geek Out V2 was $299. It sold for a while for $249 at Audio Advisor but it has recently been selling for the $299 there as well. I was also told by Manny that the Geek Out V2a would be around the same price that the Geek Out V2 had been ($299) and that LH Labs might continue to sell the V2 at a reduced price (in the manner it continued to sell the Geek Out 1000 until a short time ago). However, this is what I was told 2.5 months ago so things could change.


----------



## Condocondor




----------



## Condocondor

.


----------



## stuck limo

Should be getting the 2A Infinity on Friday. I'm selling my friend the original 2A for $200 because he won't be able to get a street version for another 4 weeks or whatever. And I guess I don't *need* 2 of them.


----------



## fullranger

He's getting a good deal.


----------



## stuck limo

fullranger said:


> He's getting a good deal.


 
  
 yeah, we don't try to get rich off each other if we sell each other gear. haha The $200 just essentially covers my Infinity cost.


----------



## stuck limo

Just a heads up - if anyone tries to install the Geek Out software/drivers AFTER they get the Windows 10 Anniversary update (1607 update), IT WILL NOT WORK.
  
 From the other Geek Out thread:
  
 "....the driver will not work unless you manually disable driver signature enforcement or find a driver that is digitally signed."
  
 "Yes, the Windows version 1607 "Anniversary" update basically shut the door on unsigned or improperly signed drivers. If the driver was installed before the 1607 update, then I think they will still work. Also, properly signed drivers with dates that were signed before Windows 10 should also install fine even with the 1607 update.
 The only reason I know all this is that our Out Of Your Head software uses two drivers and we used to be able to sign our own drivers. Now we can't. We had to upgrade to a much more expensive code signing certificate and then we have to send our driver to Microsoft for approval and they have to sign our drivers. I bet a lot of manufacturers are getting caught "off guard" with this major change in driver signing."
  
 Thanks to @darinf


----------



## uncola

Just put down an order for one of the gov2a signature editions with Larry Ho DNA built in. Despite some of their other products having delays, the go450 and original gov2 are some of my favorite audio purchases and were both great values. And the gov2 proved to me DACs can have major differences even if they all measure flat(good differences in the gov2 case). I'll definitely unbox it for you guys. Dunno if it will come in a fancy box


----------



## stuck limo

uncola said:


> Just put down an order for one of the gov2a signature editions with Larry Ho DNA built in. Despite some of their other products having delays, the go450 and original gov2 are some of my favorite audio purchases and were both great values. And the gov2 proved to me DACs can have major differences even if they all measure flat(good differences in the gov2 case). I'll definitely unbox it for you guys. Dunno if it will come in a fancy box


 
  
 And a review, please. I have a custom built GO 1000 in the mail right now (production unit #2). Curious to hear it, especially since Larry supposedly said it's better than the GO V2.


----------



## uncola

Is your custom geek out 1000 a signature edition? Curious if Larry asked you what headphones you have to customize it or if the signature editions all get the same upgrades


----------



## stuck limo

uncola said:


> Is your custom geek out 1000 a signature edition? Curious if Larry asked you what headphones you have to customize it or if the signature editions all get the same upgrades


 
  
 According to the seller on Ebay, he purchased the unit he's sending me directly from Larry - it was production unit # 2 that was handbuilt by him. Then on top of that, the purchaser sent it in for a noise floor reduction upgrade, so he says that Larry said it's better than the GO V2. I don't know and I don't have anything to prove/disprove him. It was $125 so I took the chance and took him at his word. The seller said it's just an earlier version of the GO 1000 Signature Edition.


----------



## hearo

Is it too late to send in the gov2 for upgrade?


----------



## uncola

yeah that's over with dude.  I just got en email offering go2a for $269 since I'm an existing customer.. for november shipment I think


----------



## Condocondor

,


----------



## xkonfuzed

hearo said:


> Is it too late to send in the gov2 for upgrade?


 
 there's an upgrade??


----------



## hearo

yea- that email inspired my inquiry.


----------



## xkonfuzed

Did I miss something? I haven't been on Head-fi for quite a while.


----------



## uncola

xkonfuzed said:


> Did I miss something? I haven't been on Head-fi for quite a while.


 
 They had an offer for gov2 owners to mail it back and get it upgraded to the new go2a for $90 I think.  It's over now
  
 http://lhlabs.com/products/geek-out-2a-dac-family/


----------



## Condocondor

.


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

It's great, a notable improvement in the SE output. The GOV2+ also sounds terrific. LH Labs hit both of these out of the park. In my listening, the 2a and V2+ both performed admirably against a Modi Multibit, to the point where I couldn't say I had a clear preference. Easily among the best D/S DACs out there.


----------



## Suopermanni

I posted my gov2 infinity a few days ago as i was offered the upgrade by their cusomter service reps. Ive asked them if theyve received it but no rrply yet. Hope they arent too busy.


----------



## Condocondor

I appreciate your comparisons Merrick!


----------



## stuck limo

Has anyone used these products with a Lightspeed Revive or a Wyred 4 Sound Recovery or a Schiit Wyrd? Has there been a noticeable sound improvement?


----------



## uncola

Revive makes a nice difference with go450. I couldn't tell a difference with my wyrd, even after cap upgrades


----------



## peter123

Does the V2+ Infinity and GO2A Infinity sound identical?


----------



## stuck limo

uncola said:


> Revive makes a nice difference with go450. I couldn't tell a difference with my wyrd, even after cap upgrades


 
  
 Which cap upgrades are you referring to and when did you get them?


----------



## uncola

just a diy mod from my friend


----------



## perdigao

peter123 said:


> Does the V2+ Infinity and GO2A Infinity sound identical?


 
  
 Yes, to me they sound identical!! .... Just got my Go2A Infinity back yesterday and I absolutely love it .... 
  
 I was using the V2+ Infinity for the last 3 months, but due to charging issues it was not ideal.  It would die on me on the middle of a conference call because the V2+ battery would not charge at the rate it was being discharged. 
  
 The GO2A Infinity sounds absolutely amazing in balanced (sames a the V2+ Infinity).   It did not sound this good before I sent my Geek Out V2 Infinity for the upgrade.  
  
 It looks like LH Labs is finally improving the business to match their sound quality!!!  I've open a ticket to follow-up on my GO2A last Thursday, got a response almost immediately and the device arrived yesterday.
  
*GO2A SOUNDS AMAZING* with my TH900  in balanced !!!  I love the new RED case and love the sound quality!!!!   Just don't touch it   Super hot ...


----------



## stuck limo

perdigao said:


> Yes, to me they sound identical!! .... Just got my Go2A Infinity back yesterday and I absolutely love it ....
> 
> I was using the V2+ Infinity for the last 3 months, but due to charging issues it was not ideal.  It would die on me on the middle of a conference call because the V2+ battery would not charge at the rate it was being discharged.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Agreed on the balanced. I'm using the 2A Infinity on balanced with my Senn 600s and they sound stunning.


----------



## peter123

perdigao said:


> Yes, to me they sound identical!! .... Just got my Go2A Infinity back yesterday and I absolutely love it ....
> 
> I was using the V2+ Infinity for the last 3 months, but due to charging issues it was not ideal.  It would die on me on the middle of a conference call because the V2+ battery would not charge at the rate it was being discharged.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the reply. My GO 2A Infinity actually arrived yesterday but I wasn't at home at that time and just found out this morning. Can't wait to listen to it tonight. I unpacked it this morning and totally agree on the red looking fantastic


----------



## stuck limo

So I guess LH Labs is working on rebuilding their product page for this? It's not listed at all on their site.


----------



## uncola

http://lhlabs.com/products/geek-out-2a-dac-family/


----------



## peter123

From my initial listening last night (a couple of hours) I find the V2+ to deliver better quality sound, especially from the SE output. More refined treble, more air between instruments and slightly better clarity are the differences that I noticed. From the balanced output it was much more difficult to hear differences. 

These are early impressions so take it with a grain of salt... 

Still, performance from the 2A is very impressive and enjoyable for the price. 

I'm going to do a full review of the 2A with much more comparisons so we'll see what my final verdict is in a couple of weeks


----------



## peter123

Here you go guys and gals:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/lh-labs-geek-out-2a/reviews/17331


----------



## stuck limo

I can't wait to see what happens with the Geek Out V3....


----------



## foreverzer0

stuck limo said:


> I can't wait to see what happens with the Geek Out V3....


 
 where'd you hear about that? they'll prolly just use the new generation of ess chips, finally implement ssm, refine the electronic components to whatever is the hottest/newest next year. maybe integrate the revive (if it's not already).


----------



## stuck limo

foreverzer0 said:


> where'd you hear about that? they'll prolly just use the new generation of ess chips, finally implement ssm, refine the electronic components to whatever is the hottest/newest next year. maybe integrate the revive (if it's not already).


 
  
 I honestly don't know if I was supposed to say anything about it, but I wasn't told NOT to....all I know is that it's in the R&D phase and almost done. I heard that from Larry. Literally all I know. I'm sure it'll be amazing whenever it comes out.


----------



## xkonfuzed

stuck limo said:


> I can't wait to see what happens with the Geek Out V3....




F that


----------



## stuck limo

xkonfuzed said:


> F that


 
  
 Dunno what to tell you. I'm very happy with Geek Out products.


----------



## marflao

Does anybody know if the 3.5mm TRRS pin assignment of the V2+ (pic below is from the V2+ manual) is the same for the GO2A, too?
  
  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## mscott58

marflao said:


> Does anybody know if the 3.5mm TRRS pin assignment of the V2+ (pic below is from the V2+ manual) is the same for the GO2A, too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Should be. Cheers


----------



## marflao

mscott58 said:


> Should be. Cheers


 
  
 Thanks for that.


----------



## marflao

Got another question related to the GO2A.
  
 Will the GO be recognized immediately once the notebook is switched on again?
  
 The reason why i ask this is because I always had trouble to (re-)connect the Pulse XFI / ViDAC Infinity once the Dac was turned off.
 It was always a kind of trial and error until the DAC and the source ((in my case a Squeezebox Touch and/or Pi2)) were connected successfully again hence my question what happens if the GO is connected to a notebook which is turned off/on again.


----------



## stuck limo

marflao said:


> Does anybody know if the 3.5mm TRRS pin assignment of the V2+ (pic below is from the V2+ manual) is the same for the GO2A, too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The exact same.


----------



## stuck limo

marflao said:


> Got another question related to the GO2A.
> 
> Will the GO be recognized immediately once the notebook is switched on again?
> 
> ...


 
  
 It will be, yes. Unless you have the Anniversary update on Windwos 10. Then you'll have to disable the Signature Verification in Windows every time you boot up the PC from it being completely off.


----------



## marflao

stuck limo said:


> It will be, yes. Unless you have the Anniversary update on Windwos 10. Then you'll have to disable the Signature Verification in Windows every time you boot up the PC from it being completely off.




Wow... then I'll stay with Win 8.1. 

Good to know. Many thanks for that response/info.


----------



## stuck limo

marflao said:


> Wow... then I'll stay with Win 8.1.
> 
> Good to know. Many thanks for that response/info.


 
  
 If the PC is in sleep mode, it won't affect it. If you have it shut down with zero power and power it up, it'll affect it. You may want to wait until Windows 10 gets native USB 2.0 support, which is supposed to happen in a future update sometime (soon?). Then you won't have any issue at all with drivers.


----------



## Condocondor

See below post.  Didn't mean to post twice.  Thought I'd lost post as I was typing.  They only let you edit but not delete a post.


----------



## Condocondor

It took about 30-40 hours of play for the GO2A upgrade to smooth out.  Now it sounds pretty damn awesome.  I like the lower power setting best.  I upgraded two of my units and *one of them is now for sale* over on the forum for *$239 obo*. if anyone is interested.


----------



## RolfBlom

LH Labs GeekOut 1000    
 are 149usd right now 
  
 http://marketplace-lhlabs.com/lh-labs-geekout-1000-end-of-life/


----------



## Ani1000

Hey, is there a GO2A thread? 
When are they shipping? is it any good as DAC/amp for HD800? 
Has anyone compared to Mojo? 
Thanks.


----------



## peter123

ani1000 said:


> Hey, is there a GO2A thread?
> When are they shipping? is it any good as DAC/amp for HD800?
> Has anyone compared to Mojo?
> Thanks.




I believe this it, the thread name should really be changed if so.......


----------



## Ani1000

Ok, thanks 
Do you know the answers to my other questions? (;


----------



## peter123

ani1000 said:


> Ok, thanks
> Do you know the answers to my other questions? (;




Although I've had both the Mojo and the GO2A here I didn't have them at the same time so hard to say much about them. I haven't heard the HD800 with either so I'm afraid I'm not much help here....


----------



## Ani1000

From memory, do you feel the Mojo is much better then GO2A and worth the extra $$$?thanks.


----------



## peter123

ani1000 said:


> From memory, do you feel the Mojo is much better then GO2A and worth the extra $$$?thanks.




The Mojo to me was extremely good with some pairings and not so good in others while the GO2A is good with everything I tried it with but losing out to the Mojo in its best pairings. I hope that makes sense. 

The Mojo is more laid back and mellow making it a better pairing to forward and energetic IEM's /headphones to me.


----------



## tvnosaint

I find the v2 doesn't work well with brighter headphones. I can't even use it balanced with my he560. Too strong in the treble for my ears


----------



## willowbrook

Do I need the GO2A infinity if I am using it with IEMs only? Looks like an additional gain option and I don't use streaming much so.... Thinking of replacing my mojo with this. Mojo is just too heavy and bulky, I need something light to use at home only connected to my laptop.
  
 Also, are the components all the same as v2+ infinity? Someone mentioned v2+ infinity having murata caps and improved single ended stage, I guess that has to do with THD treatment? Both GO2A and GO2A infinity has additional performance boost according to lh labs website.


----------



## Ani1000

Do they have in stock or do i have to wait months for it?


----------



## stuck limo

willowbrook said:


> Do I need the GO2A infinity if I am using it with IEMs only? Looks like an additional gain option and I don't use streaming much so.... Thinking of replacing my mojo with this. Mojo is just too heavy and bulky, I need something light to use at home only connected to my laptop.
> 
> Also, are the components all the same as v2+ infinity? Someone mentioned v2+ infinity having murata caps and improved single ended stage, I guess that has to do with THD treatment? Both GO2A and GO2A infinity has additional performance boost according to lh labs website.


 

 The 2A and 2A Infinity are identical other than the extra gain stage. I think the V2+ Infinity has the same exact internals as the 2A series as well.


----------



## spyder1

ani1000 said:


> Do they have in stock or do i have to wait months for it?


 
 LH Labs are now selling the GO2A. www.lhlabs.com/products/geek-out-2a-dac-family/


----------



## Ani1000

Damn it, it was 269$ just a few days a go, guess I'll get a used one instead


----------



## uncola

269 was the preorder price now people are just ordering


----------



## willowbrook

Does anyone know where I can get a 3.5mm TRRS female (tip to ground: Left+,Right+,Left-,Right-) the one that v2+ inf. uses to 3.5mm TRS male adapter? Thinking of getting balanced termination for my new flc8s cable, but I also need to use it with SE sources.


----------



## NoGainToBeHad

willowbrook said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a 3.5mm TRRS female (tip to ground: Left+,Right+,Left-,Right-) the one that v2+ inf. uses to 3.5mm TRS male adapter? Thinking of getting balanced termination for my new flc8s cable, but I also need to use it with SE sources.


 
  
 Try here:  https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=4
  
 Select the "3.5BL to 3.5SE Adapter"..


----------



## Brucemck2

I have quite a few LH Labs devices. Up to now they've worked great. 

My new 2A won't work with a new Dell Windows 10 laptop. It works just fine on a Windows 7 laptop. The LH Labs driver 3.26 won't work. Windows reports a signature error and says to contact the manufacturer, who hasn't responded for three days now. Other users are reporting similar errors on the LH Labs Forum.


----------



## stuck limo

brucemck2 said:


> I have quite a few LH Labs devices. Up to now they've worked great.
> 
> My new 2A won't work with a new Dell Windows 10 laptop. It works just fine on a Windows 7 laptop. The LH Labs driver 3.26 won't work. Windows reports a signature error and says to contact the manufacturer, who hasn't responded for three days now. Other users are reporting similar errors on the LH Labs Forum.


 
  
 Have you disabled the signature verification on Windows 10? That should solve that issue. LH Labs won't submit their drivers to M$ for approval.


----------



## Brucemck2

No. Will try that next.

That works. It'd help if the LH Labs Forum or driver instructions mentioned that!


----------



## Ani1000

Where are all the Reviews? 
Is the Mojo worth the extra $$$?


----------



## joeexp

ani1000 said:


> Where are all the Reviews?
> Is the Mojo worth the extra $$$?


 

 Absolutely not - 
 But you will need a balanced connection to get the best sound out of the GO2A.


----------



## tvnosaint

^+1. It's not even close


----------



## marflao

Hmm....anybody here who uses the GO2A with foobar?
  
 I received my GO2A SE yesterday and am currently listening to some dsf files via foobar, installed on a WIN 8.1 notebook
 But sometimes i have some distortions ..not permanently ...mostly when the songs have some high "highs" (don´t know to better describe it).
 If I listen to the same song in flac I don´t have this kind of scratchy noises.
  
 And there are also some dropouts so I´m wondering if I need to change something in my f2k settings which are:
  
  

  

  

  

  

  
 The buffer settings in the LH control panel are set to "reliable" and "8192 Samples".
 FW is 1.5, driver is 3.26.
  
 Any feedback would be much appreciated.
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dithyrambes

Think all GO v2+ infinity users got pretty effed by LH labs. They delayed their product over and over because of chassis problems, then they release a crowdfunder during that time in china, and deliver a GO V2+ in a metal chassis.....not to the original backers, but to a new crowdfunded project, that was only possible using the original backers money. Just terrible business practice and almost as bad as Hifiman updating to v2.
  
 https://z.jd.com/project/details/67316.html


----------



## NoGainToBeHad

marflao said:


> The buffer settings in the LH control panel are set to "reliable" and "8192 Samples".
> FW is 1.5, driver is 3.26.
> 
> Any feedback would be much appreciated.
> Thanks in advance.


 
  
 From this page:  https://sourceforge.net/projects/sacddecoder/files/foo_input_sacd/
  
 download "foo_input_sacd-1.0.5.zip", extract the "foo_dsd_process.fb2k-component" and install component into Foobar. 
  
 From this page: https://sourceforge.net/projects/sacddecoder/files/foo_dsd_asio/
  
 download "ASIOProxyInstall-0.9.4.zip", run the install program from the zip archive.  Go to the ASIOProxy directory which the install program creates and copy the two foo_dsd_asio DLL  files into the Foobar program directory.
  
 In "Preferences:SACD", set the output mode to "DSD".
 In "Preferences:Output", choose Light Harmonic DSD ASIO.
 In "Preferences:ASIO", check the boxes for 64 bit ASIO driver and "Run With High Process Priority". 
  
 In the Light Harmonic driver buffer settings, set the buffer size to 32k and set the latency to MINIMUM.  If you hear clicks during playback set the latency to LOW.


----------



## marflao

nogaintobehad said:


> From this page:  https://sourceforge.net/projects/sacddecoder/files/foo_input_sacd/
> 
> download "foo_input_sacd-1.0.5.zip", extract the "foo_dsd_process.fb2k-component" and install component into Foobar.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great! Helped a lot!
 The distortions are gone which is a big step forward.
  
 But I still have some dropouts with dsf files.
 Not sure which setting(s) I should change to solve this. Do you know by chance? 
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## NoGainToBeHad

marflao said:


> Not sure which setting(s) I should change to solve this. Do you know by chance?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
  
 The only time that I've experienced dropouts is if the CPU is overloaded or if your computer is busy executing other tasks.  I usually go into task manager and change the priority of the foobar2000 program to "high".  If you are connecting you GO2A to your USB port with a USB cable it's possible the the cable might not have enough bandwidth in which you case you could try changing the LH driver latency back to SAFE.  But in my experience issues with latency usually produces clicks and not dropouts. 
  
 With regards to my previous post about the "Preferences:Output" I'm finding that I prefer the "foo_dsd_asio" option.  If you choose this option you will have to go into "Preferences:ASIO", then double click "foo_dsd_asio" and change the ASIO device to "Light Harmonic ASIO".  In "Preferences:Output" change the output data format to 32 bit.


----------



## marflao

nogaintobehad said:


> The only time that I've experienced dropouts is if the CPU is overloaded or if your computer is busy executing other tasks.  I usually go into task manager and change the priority of the foobar2000 program to "high".  If you are connecting you GO2A to your USB port with a USB cable it's possible the the cable might not have enough bandwidth in which you case you could try changing the LH driver latency back to SAFE.  But in my experience issues with latency usually produces clicks and not dropouts.
> 
> With regards to my previous post about the "Preferences:Output" I'm finding that I prefer the "foo_dsd_asio" option.  If you choose this option you will have to go into "Preferences:ASIO", then double click "foo_dsd_asio" and change the ASIO device to "Light Harmonic ASIO".  In "Preferences:Output" change the output data format to 32 bit.




Thanks a lot.
Will give it a try later today.


----------



## marflao

nogaintobehad said:


> .... If you are connecting you GO2A to your USB port with a USB cable it's *possible the the cable might not have enough bandwidth* in which you case you could try changing the LH driver latency back to SAFE....




So maybe I should have invested a bit more than in this? :

http://www.delock.de/produkte/G_82457/merkmale.html?setLanguage=en



I'll try it without the cable... Let's see if it makes a difference regarding the dropouts.


----------



## marflao

So I gave it a try w the foo_dsd_asio option and the GO directly connected to the USB port of my notebook. 
I tried two different ports and with both of them the GO wasn't connected very tied (very shaky btw). 

In the end dropouts still occur while playing dsf files hence I went back to use the extension cable.

So it seems that I need to live with those dropouts...


----------



## Condocondor

Got a LH Labs GEEKOUT INFINITY 2A for sale over on the forum.  I had two of these.  This is the last one.  25% off new list. *[SOLD]*


----------



## marflao

Lookie, lookie...what might be wrong in those pics?


----------



## fullranger

Looks smoked!


----------



## marflao

fullranger said:


> Looks smoked!




Fortunately the GO is still working but for a "Signature Edition", advertised as a Retail version with "hand matched DAC IC's, cutting edge Murata Ultra low-noise capacitors" I definitely would have expected something different. 

Even I don't have any soldering skills at all it appears to me that something went wrong. Not sure if this is a "B" board which was used earlier but it does not look well at all. 
Of course I mentioned it to LHL and requested some explanation but instead of showing real customer support they went in submarine mode again. 
Yes... I'm pissed for paying the Signature price and receiving something which is not worth to have this name. 

And my feeling was right that I can't trust LHL anymore... first the mu metall shield dilemma, now this. 

If you read this, Larry, be assured that your service is the biggest disappointment I ever had with a company. 
Well done.


----------



## fullranger

I picked up a used GOV2 last year. I like it enough, but I don't plan on getting dissatisfied by making a move to upgrade. 
I hope things work out well for you. 
Happy listening!


----------



## spyder1

marflao said:


> Fortunately the GO is still working but for a "Signature Edition", advertised as a Retail version with "hand matched DAC IC's, cutting edge Murata Ultra low-noise capacitors" I definitely would have expected something different.
> 
> Even I don't have any soldering skills at all it appears to me that something went wrong. Not sure if this is a "B" board which was used earlier but it does not look well at all.
> Of course I mentioned it to LHL and requested some explanation but instead of showing real customer support they went in submarine mode again.
> ...


 

 ​marflo,
  
 When did you sign up as a Beta tester for the GO V2+ SE edition?


----------



## marflao

spyder1 said:


> ​marflo,
> 
> When did you sign up as a Beta tester for the GO V2+ SE edition?:blink:




What makes you think that I opted for beta testing?
Never did that and wouldn't do that for LHL.

But let me rethink...when I got my Pulse XFI or the ViDac I had beta testing enough.


----------



## willowbrook

Still no reply from LHL...did they go out of business or something? lol


----------



## bhazard

willowbrook said:


> Still no reply from LHL...did they go out of business or something? lol


 
 Not a good sign. I've had a ticket open for 12 days trying to get my Pulse X Infinity repaired. Luckily my V2+ Infinity is working perfect.


----------



## pbear

bhazard said:


> Not a good sign. I've had a ticket open for 12 days trying to get my Pulse X Infinity repaired. Luckily my V2+ Infinity is working perfect.


 
  
 I'm in the same boat. I've had a ticket open for 11 days now trying to get my Pulse X Infinity repaired, with zero response after the automated acknowledgement. I'm using a GO2A Infinity instead for now, but I don't have a suitable balanced cable to connect to my Cavalli Liquid Carbon, and don't want to throw even more money down this rabbit hole by getting one made (TRRS to dual XLR isn't exactly common).


----------



## willowbrook

Well, optimistically speaking it's chinese new years and they might have been very busy for the past few weeks. I would like some kind of response though, it seems like no one is monitoring customer support.


----------



## marflao

willowbrook said:


> Well, optimistically speaking it's chinese new years and they might have been very busy for the past few weeks. I would like some kind of response though, it seems like no one is monitoring customer support.


 
 My guess is that they are of course aware of the tickets. It´s just that they won´t respond to "unpleasant" tickets related to refunds, RMA, and so on.


----------



## stuck limo

Larry I have extensive background in Customer Service. If you hire me on salary, I can fix your company!*
  
 *literally do not expect this to happen, sorry guys


----------



## stuck limo

marflao said:


> My guess is that they are of course aware of the tickets. It´s just that they won´t respond to "unpleasant" tickets related to refunds, RMA, and so on.


 
  
 My friend had to open dispute against them with the credit card company because they wouldn't refund him.
  
 I love this company but their Customer Service may be the thing that sinks them.


----------



## marflao

stuck limo said:


> My friend had to open dispute against them with the credit card company because they wouldn't refund him.
> 
> I love this company but their Customer Service may be the thing that sinks them.


 
  
 In my case the love for LHL is gone.
  
 The fact that the Happiness team doesn´t respond in a timely manner as they did a while ago is one very annoying thing. But I guess the members of that team don´t make their decisison on their own. My guess is that they were told to stay quiet for certain topics.
  
 But my latest experience with LHL is something I can´t tolerate at all. No one can tell me that this - the "burned pcb" - hasn´t been noticed by LHL during their "QA". Any decent company wouldn´t have offered it as "a retail" version with all the bell and whistles.
  
 So tell me...how can i trust such a company? Would anybody who were in my shoes? I doubt that.
 And the fact that they even don´t reach out to me doesn´t help to change my feeling towards them.
  
 Edit: good luck for your friend. Not sure when he bought the stuff via credit card. But isn´t there a timelimit that they might refund the payment?
 Guess it doesn´t make sense that I contact paypal after 2.5 years asking to get the money back for a Wave and Source?


----------



## oneguy

stuck limo said:


> My friend had to open dispute against them with the credit card company because they wouldn't refund him.
> 
> I love this company but their Customer Service may be the thing that sinks them.




I had to do the same thing for my Revive.


----------



## joeexp

Can we somehow get back to dicussing the LH Labs Geek Out v2?
 Perhaps start a new  LH Labs Complaints thread!


----------



## oneguy

joeexp said:


> Can we somehow get back to dicussing the LH Labs Geek Out v2?
> Perhaps start a new  LH Labs Complaints thread!
> 
> :blink:




But then what else would we talk about?


----------



## marflao

oneguy said:


> But then what else would we talk about?


 
 Lol...indeep...soundwise I guess we all (or most of all) agree that the thingee is great...but there is this company called LHL involved  ...


----------



## Hifihedgehog

stuck limo said:


> I haven't heard the V2+ but they should be pretty much identical, tonally speaking. The V2+ is the latest version with the latest upgraded internals. The V2+ (same as the 2A) should have better sound (slightly better details, more spaciousness, blacker background). Not a night and day difference but between the two, the V2+ would be my choice.




Thank you! How about a GO2A versus the V2+? Is waiting between charges really that annoying on the 2A? Which is more detailed and crispier sounding?


----------



## edisonwu

Hi dude! Any idea why output volume is reset to 0dB every time the PC is rebooted?


----------



## Hifihedgehog

edisonwu said:


> Hi dude! Any idea why output volume is reset to 0dB every time the PC is rebooted?


 
 I as of yet do not own a Geek Out. However, in Windows, that sort of behavior should not be happening. With the dozens of DACs and sound cards I have used, volume level persists even after a cold start, a reboot or since the last time it was plugged in. That has all the telltale signs of an OS issue. What OS version are you running?


----------



## willowbrook

edisonwu said:


> Hi dude! Any idea why output volume is reset to 0dB every time the PC is rebooted?




Don't use the left volume adjustment. It resets. Raise left bar all the way to 0db and use the right 2 bars linked together to alter the windows volume itself. You can also just use the windows slider on the taskbar, it's the same thing. I just have mine at 15/100 for andromeda and just use the slider on musicbee. It always sticks, no reset.


----------



## edisonwu

willowbrook said:


> Don't use the left volume adjustment. It resets. Raise left bar all the way to 0db and use the right 2 bars linked together to alter the windows volume itself. You can also just use the windows slider on the taskbar, it's the same thing. I just have mine at 15/100 for andromeda and just use the slider on musicbee. It always sticks, no reset.


 

 I am using foobar with wasapi. The right volume control is locked up. Let me try ASIO tonight and see.


----------



## willowbrook

edisonwu said:


> I am using foobar with wasapi. The right volume control is locked up. Let me try ASIO tonight and see.


 

 You have to raise the left volume all the way up to unlock it.


----------



## edisonwu

IT works! Thanks DUDE
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






willowbrook said:


> You have to raise the left volume all the way up to unlock it.


----------



## willowbrook

edisonwu said:


> IT works! Thanks DUDE


 

 No problem  One thing though, using different USB port results in different name assignment, so volumes will be distinguishable for each port. It's always good to make sure the volume is set right/ The windows volume control works for me with exclusive mode like wasapi and asio, so you will have no problem there ^^


----------



## Hifihedgehog

Thank you to everyone who answered my questions!  Now that I sold my Groove and purchased a Geek Out V2 in its place, I am investigating the possibility of using the Geek Out V2's balanced output. I can easily reterminate my Beyerdynamic's to balanced, but I would still like to have the ability to have a single-ended plug with my other equipment. Is there a decent quality, inexpensive _female _TRRS balanced to _male _TRS single-ended adapter available online?


----------



## willowbrook

hifihedgehog said:


> Thank you to everyone who answered my questions!  Now that I sold my Groove and purchased a Geek Out V2 in its place, I am investigating the possibility of using the Geek Out V2's balanced output. I can easily reterminate my Beyerdynamic's to balanced, but I would still like to have the ability to have a single-ended plug with my other equipment. Is there a decent quality, inexpensive _female _TRRS balanced to _male _TRS single-ended adapter available online?


 
 Yes. Venture Electronics sells a decent one for an affordable price. Or you could purchase IEMatch if you need one and it can also act as an adapter.


----------



## Hifihedgehog

willowbrook said:


> Yes. Venture Electronics sells a decent one for an affordable price. Or you could purchase IEMatch if you need one and it can also act as an adapter.


 
 I am looking on AliExpress and Venture Electronics' website for this adapter and I can't quite find it. Could you post a link? Thanks!

 Never mind. The mobile version of the site was keeping me from looking at their dropdown menu. Found it!
 https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=8


----------



## Raketen

Never mind. The mobile version of the site was keeping me from looking at their dropdown menu. Found it!
https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=8
[/quote]


I didn't see the balanced to single cables on that page but they do have a couple options on the Monk+ page.


----------



## willowbrook

raketen said:


> Never mind. The mobile version of the site was keeping me from looking at their dropdown menu. Found it!
> https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=8


 

 I didn't see the balanced to single cables on that page but they do have a couple options on the Monk+ page.[/quote]


 Can't access right now, but yes that should be where it is.


----------



## Hifihedgehog

raketen said:


> Never mind. The mobile version of the site was keeping me from looking at their dropdown menu. Found it!
> https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=8


 

 I didn't see the balanced to single cables on that page but they do have a couple options on the Monk+ page.[/quote]

 You are absolutely correct. They don't quite have the TRRS to TRS cable I'm after. But they do have 4-pin XLR adapters at a very reasonable price point. One goes to 3.5 mm single-ended and another goes to 3.5 mm balanced. Since XLR is the industry standard for more premium statement amplifiers, I think I will instead just reterminate my DT 880's to XLR. That way, I take care of compatibility for all three scenarios in one fell swoop and can call it a day.


----------



## Hifihedgehog

hifihedgehog said:


> You are absolutely correct. They don't quite have the TRRS to TRS cable I'm after. But they do have 4-pin XLR adapters at a very reasonable price point. One goes to 3.5 mm single-ended and another goes to 3.5 mm balanced. Since XLR is the industry standard for more premium statement amplifiers, I think I will instead just reterminate my DT 880's to XLR. That way, I take care of compatibility for all three scenarios in one fell swoop and can call it a day.


 
  


raketen said:


> Never mind. The mobile version of the site was keeping me from looking at their dropdown menu. Found it!
> https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=8


 

 I didn't see the balanced to single cables on that page but they do have a couple options on the Monk+ page.[/quote]

 The Monk+ page. Gotcha. Found it! Not what I would have expected since it is on the main product page for one of their earphones and not their cables. $5 is an absolute steal!


----------



## willowbrook

hifihedgehog said:


> The Monk+ page. Gotcha. Found it! Not what I would have expected since it is on the main product page for one of their earphones and not their cables. $5 is an absolute steal!


 

 It definitely is  I think they have a post on their fb page about whether to use their website or aliexpress. I couldn't really understand it though, ended up not ordering them anyway. English was very broken...


----------



## edisonwu

Am I the only one considering wasapi output better than ASIO on GO2A?
 I am only using Sennheiser MX950 now and can tell the difference right away.


----------



## edisonwu

willowbrook said:


> No problem  One thing though, using different USB port results in different name assignment, so volumes will be distinguishable for each port. It's always good to make sure the volume is set right/ The windows volume control works for me with exclusive mode like wasapi and asio, so you will have no problem there ^^


 

 Good to know


----------



## marflao

hifihedgehog said:


> You are absolutely correct. They don't quite have the TRRS to TRS cable I'm after. But they do have 4-pin XLR adapters at a very reasonable price point. One goes to 3.5 mm single-ended and another goes to 3.5 mm balanced. Since XLR is the industry standard for more premium statement amplifiers, I think I will instead just reterminate my DT 880's to XLR. That way, I take care of compatibility for all three scenarios in one fell swoop and can call it a day.


 
  
 With regards to the XLR to 3.5 balanced adapter don´t you have to assure that the termination for the TRRS is correct? I have something in mind that the TRRS plugs need to be terminated in a special way otherwise they won´t work with the V2s.
  
 Hence I would hesitate pressing the "BUY" button immediately and would check with VE first.


----------



## edisonwu

FYI the TRRS terminal should be configured as below:


----------



## marflao

edisonwu said:


> FYI the TRRS terminal should be configured as below:


 
  
 Yeah....that´s it.


----------



## willowbrook

edisonwu said:


> Am I the only one considering wasapi output better than ASIO on GO2A?
> I am only using Sennheiser MX950 now and can tell the difference right away.


 
 Umm...there should be no difference.


----------



## willowbrook

Geek out uses hifiman compatible trrs 3.5 which is + left right - left right. I e-mailed VE and they said it is hifiman style. @peter123 is actually the user who recommended this to me in the first place and he confirms they work perfectly.


----------



## edisonwu

willowbrook said:


> Umm...there should be no difference.


 

 I am thinking that my foorbar ASIO driver is not setup properly. Does Geek Out support ASIO natively?


----------



## Hifihedgehog

edisonwu said:


> I am thinking that my foorbar ASIO driver is not setup properly. Does Geek Out support ASIO natively?




Yes, its XMOS chip natively supports ASIO.


----------



## Ani1000

Is there going to be a sale soon or a massdrop, or there is no point in waiting for such a thing?


----------



## Raketen

ani1000 said:


> Is there going to be a sale soon or a massdrop, or there is no point in waiting for such a thing?




Have they done Massdrop before? Though if they do, unless you have a great deal of patience probably better off avoiding anything resembling a preorder with LH.


----------



## peter123

raketen said:


> Have they done Massdrop before? Though if they do, unless you have a great deal of patience probably better off avoiding anything resembling a preorder with LH.




They did the GO720 on MD but that's a long time ago. The delivery was pretty fast back then iirc.


----------



## wmozarta

Don't know if it's only me but I really find the Hiss on geek out v2 very annoying and I'm not using it anymore because of this problem, I can hear it all the time and with any volume : (
 Also, the amp is very weak even on hi gain and I'm just using a 50-ohm headphone.


----------



## Hifihedgehog

wmozarta said:


> Don't know if it's only me but I really find the Hiss on geek out v2 very annoying and I'm not using it anymore because of this problem, I can hear it all the time and with any volume : (
> 
> Also, the amp is very weak even on hi gain and I'm just using a 50-ohm headphone.




From what I have read, you should not be having hiss at all. It is actually one of the quietest portable amplifiers available. It sounds like your GOV2 is defective.


----------



## Raketen

500mW SE/1000mW BAL should be able to reasonably drive most headphones :blink:

tried using a different cable or different usb port?


----------



## stuck limo

wmozarta said:


> Don't know if it's only me but I really find the Hiss on geek out v2 very annoying and I'm not using it anymore because of this problem, I can hear it all the time and with any volume : (
> Also, the amp is very weak even on hi gain and I'm just using a 50-ohm headphone.


 
  
 You have something defective. I would try different cables/earphones/headphones with the unit.


----------



## wmozarta

I have tried it with another earphone and the Hiss is even louder and the max volume with hi gain is equal to the max volume of macbook pro sound card!


----------



## willowbrook

wmozarta said:


> I have tried it with another earphone and the Hiss is even louder and the max volume with hi gain is equal to the max volume of macbook pro sound card!


 
 There is definitely something wrong with it. I tried it with my flc8s plugged into my laptop, no hiss at all.


----------



## Decommo

Okay.. This may be a dumb question... Can GO2A power Pioneer SPBS22LR bookshelf speaker? I understand GO2A has never been designed for this purpose and it is ideal to have dedicated stereo amplifier and wandering if it can even drive not too large speaker such as Pioneer SPBS22LR... Definitely No?


----------



## rlawli

The short answer is no. This Andrew Jones designed speaker is a good, modestly priced, small, 6 ohm speaker but it is relatively inefficient with an 87 db sensitivity. The two power outputs of the GO2A are 100 mw and 1,000 mw (1 watt). A small amp will drive it but you need more than 1 watt. Remember, it is rated by Pioneer to handle 80 watts. There are lots of inexpensive small amps around; some come with a volume control. But you don't need a preamp or receiver because you can use the LH Labs Control Panel volume controls on your computer.


----------



## Hifihedgehog

rlawli said:


> The short answer is no. This Andrew Jones designed speaker is a good, modestly priced, small, 6 ohm speaker but it is relatively inefficient with an 87 db sensitivity. The two power outputs of the GO2A are 100 mw and 1,000 mw (1 watt). A small amp will drive it but you need more than 1 watt. Remember, it is rated by Pioneer to handle 80 watts. There are lots of inexpensive small amps around; some come with a volume control. But you don't need a preamp or receiver because you can use the LH Labs Control Panel volume controls on your computer.


 
 Creative Labs sells the Sound Blaster X7, which from what I understand is an excellent two-in-one headphone and speaker amplifier system. It measures extremely well and could serve dual roles as both an amplifier for your speakers as well as your headphones. From time to time, it has gone on sale for as low as $299 which is an absolute bargain considering the performance and featureset it crams into a single unified enclosure.
 Forum thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/756102/creative-sound-blaster-x7-detailed-review-impressions
 Measurements: http://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/dac/creative-x7-le.php
 Product Page: http://us.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-x7


----------



## rlawli

hifihedgehog said:


> Creative Labs sells the Sound Blaster X7, which from what I understand is an excellent two-in-one headphone and speaker amplifier system. It measures extremely well and could serve dual roles as both an amplifier for your speakers as well as your headphones. From time to time, it has gone on sale for as low as $299 which is an absolute bargain considering the performance and featureset it crams into a single unified enclosure.


 
  
 Another reasonable choice would be a Parasound Zamp V3 Amp. They have a relatively small footprint and can be had for around $300 new and  $200 used. See; e.g.,   http://www.ebay.com/itm/252770613947?rmvSB=true


----------



## Exit

Anyone paring V2+ with sensitive iem? I can't bear the background noise tho the the sq is nice. It would nicer if the background is darker.


----------



## GoodEnoughGear

I'm using GO2A SE with Andromeda. Hiss is about double the GOV2 level and so very audible. Balanced the hiss is about double single ended which makes sense. IEMatch cleans it up 90% on High and 100% on Ultra. Some are reporting IEMatch alters the FR and sonics but honestly I'm not picking that up...I have casually A/B'ed the IEMatch/no IEMatch with both the SE Litz and balanced tinsel cable. Of course the background is altered as it goes blacker so there is a sonic difference that may be burying a subtle change.
  
 In contrast a simple impedance adapter (Penon 25 ohm) dramatically alters the FR and creates splashy, trashy treble.


----------



## willowbrook

goodenoughgear said:


> I'm using GO2A SE with Andromeda. Hiss is about double the GOV2 level and so very audible. Balanced the hiss is about double single ended which makes sense. IEMatch cleans it up 90% on High and 100% on Ultra. Some are reporting IEMatch alters the FR and sonics but honestly I'm not picking that up...I have casually A/B'ed the IEMatch/no IEMatch with both the SE Litz and balanced tinsel cable. Of course the background is altered as it goes blacker so there is a sonic difference that may be burying a subtle change.
> 
> In contrast a simple impedance adapter (Penon 25 ohm) dramatically alters the FR and creates splashy, trashy treble.


 
 How do you like your tinsel balanced vs stock litz SE?


----------



## GoodEnoughGear

The Litz is much better for being mobile - walking etc. but I actually like the tinsel despite the ergonomic compromises (microphonics and tanglyness). I'm usually stationary when I'm listening (plane, office, hotel etc.) so it make little difference to me. Apparently you can ask for a balanced Litz, which I would have done had I known, but I'm quite happy enough.
  
 A minor point, perhaps, but the tinsel has a straight plug which works better with the right-angled IEMatch plug. Two right angles is kinda dorky .


----------



## willowbrook

goodenoughgear said:


> The Litz is much better for being mobile - walking etc. but I actually like the tinsel despite the ergonomic compromises (microphonics and tanglyness). I'm usually stationary when I'm listening (plane, office, hotel etc.) so it make little difference to me. Apparently you can ask for a balanced Litz, which I would have done had I known, but I'm quite happy enough.
> 
> A minor point, perhaps, but the tinsel has a straight plug which works better with the right-angled IEMatch plug. Two right angles is kinda dorky .




Good point there about having two right angles lol I think it's always good to have an se cable for portable usage or else you would need an adapter or iematch for all se sources.


----------



## Suopermanni

Just a basic question today, does the GOV2 or GOV2A have a line level output option or the option to attach an external amp to it? Forgot if I asked this earlier but just thought I'd check again.


----------



## willowbrook

suopermanni said:


> Just a basic question today, does the GOV2 or GOV2A have a line level output option or the option to attach an external amp to it? Forgot if I asked this earlier but just thought I'd check again.


 
 No option to bypass the amp section. Don't think it needs it either, gov2+ is perfectly capable without an external amp.


----------



## marflao

Quote: 





suopermanni said:


> Just a basic question today, does the GOV2 or GOV2A have a line level output option or the option to attach an external amp to it? Forgot if I asked this earlier but just thought I'd check again.


 
  
 For sure there is no dedicated line out as it was available with earlier GO models.
 Nonetheless there are a couple guys around who use the GO2A with an external amp.
  
 I asked about this connection the LH customer service a while ago and received the following responses (in bold my questions):
  
*What is the recommended volume slider setting if I connect the GO2ASE to a separate HP amp?*
  
"_This would depend on the amp and cans, typically you would want digital attenuation at 100% and only adjust the analog side for volume control. But it is more of a subjective opinion and has been argued tremendously."_
 
Needed to crosscheck so I dropped the Happiness team another mail: 
 
*If I understood you correctly there is no objective to connect the GO to an external hp amp, right? What about grounding issues via balanced connection?*
   _"Well that is also subjective. for Big cans that have a 300Ohm driver and people want more power then sure it would be useful, I mean that alot. For people who use it solely as a DAC I can see that. _
_That would need a connector that can take a balanced TRRS and convert it to a 4-pin XLR input for the HP."_
  
  
 Get a the TRRS adapter and you definitely don´t need an external amp.


----------



## stuck limo

marflao said:


> For sure there is no dedicated line out as it was available with earlier GO models.
> Nonetheless there are a couple guys around who use the GO2A with an external amp.


 
  
 I run my 2A into my Marantz and my Schiit Valhalla 2 with no issues.


----------



## Suopermanni

stuck limo said:


> I run my 2A into my Marantz and my Schiit Valhalla 2 with no issues.




What gain setting do you use? What kind of connection?


----------



## stuck limo

suopermanni said:


> What gain setting do you use? What kind of connection?


 
  
 I use a Y RCA cable: https://www.amazon.com/Cable-Audio-Video-Extension-3-5mm/dp/B01K9SCWQC
  
 I use the low / middle gains. (I have the Infinity with 3 gain stages). Volume on the PC is usually set around 10 - 15.


----------



## Suopermanni

Thanks for that, stuck limo!


----------



## Exit

goodenoughgear said:


> I'm using GO2A SE with Andromeda. Hiss is about double the GOV2 level and so very audible. Balanced the hiss is about double single ended which makes sense. IEMatch cleans it up 90% on High and 100% on Ultra. Some are reporting IEMatch alters the FR and sonics but honestly I'm not picking that up...I have casually A/B'ed the IEMatch/no IEMatch with both the SE Litz and balanced tinsel cable. Of course the background is altered as it goes blacker so there is a sonic difference that may be burying a subtle change.
> 
> In contrast a simple impedance adapter (Penon 25 ohm) dramatically alters the FR and creates splashy, trashy treble.



Thank you very much. I bought it today. Compared to my own impedance adaptor, iematch really does the job well. It provides dark background without altering the sound (at least I can't tell). The impedance adaptor messes up the sq drastically by contrast. Paring v2+ with t8ie. Problem solved.


----------



## Raketen

I sometimes run into my Piccolo amp just so I can have a volume knob :rolleyes: output seems pretty clean on low gain but I'm probably the last person who would notice distortion.


----------



## willowbrook

@beowulf has made a 1 minute long silent track to test if there is any background hiss or noise. Can be downloaded here. https://www.dropbox.com/s/1hswuvfg81hxu7b/silence%20for%20hiss%20detection.flac?dl=0


----------



## stuck limo

As of today, my GO2A will NOT WORK in my laptop. I've turned off driver verification, I've reset, I've run troubleshooting, I've done everything. The PC won't recognize the device at alI. I now have something that I've spent almost 400 dollars on that is useless. LH Labs need to address this ASAP and either a) submit their drivers to Microsoft or b) figure something else out. Is anyone else having this issue? (yes, I just submitted a ticket to LH Labs)

Edit: My GO 1000 does not work either. When I get home I'm going to try my 450 and then I'm going to try my Dragonfly Black. This has to be something software related directly to LH Labs.

Edit 2: Tested it. The Dragonfly works flawlessly. Other USB devices work flawlessly. I uninstalled the latest LH Labs 3.26 Audio Driver, and installed the earlier 2.29 (using Windows 10). The DACs now work with that software. What's really weird is the 3.26 version still works on my desktop (Windows 10).


----------



## marflao

Just curious...has anybody owning a GO2A successfully used the device with WIN 10 since UAC2 support should now be available with the WIN 10 Creators upgrade?

Will the GO be recognized immediately (hence no need to get a LHL Win 10 driver anymore)?


----------



## stuck limo

Merrick said:


> I've spent a lot of time going back and forth between the Modi Multibit and the GO2a. They are both excellent DACs and if you were choosing between them, you can't lose. In absolute terms I would lean towards the Momby as a slightly superior DAC, with more energy, detail, and realism, but it's not a slam dunk in favor of the Momby. When I stop comparing and sit back to listen, they're equally enjoyable.
> 
> The Momby has a smaller, more focused soundstage that gives the music a more forward energy. The GO2a is more laid back, with a wider soundstage that allows the music and instruments more room to breathe. The other major difference is in the bass. Momby has more of it and more impact. The GO2a has good bass texture but I'm hearing it whereas with the Momby I'm feeling it.
> 
> If you need a portable DAC, the GO2a (or GOV2+) is IMO the best you can get (though I haven't heard the Mojo). If you'll only be listening on a desktop, I'd say get a Modi Multibit.



Were you running the GO2A balanced or unbalanced?


----------



## marflao

Another great move from LHL. 

I posted on their forum and was wondering if the price increase from $599 to $799 (at their store) for the GO2A SE is just a mistake. 
So they definitely "check" their forum but instead of answering they deleted the post. 

http://lhlabs.com/forum/topic/go2a-se-from-599-to-799/

Page doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## edisonwu

I am using middle gain on Windows and the GO2A gets reset to low gain everytime the computer reboot. Is there anyway to save this setting?


----------



## spyder1

edisonwu said:


> I am using middle gain on Windows and the GO2A gets reset to low gain everytime the computer reboot. Is there anyway to save this setting?



My experience w/ GO V2 is that when you start your computer {Windows}, GO 2 versions do not retain user settings, and default to low gain. I reported this (early testing) to LH Labs. Get use to the reset.


----------



## Roen

If you have powered speakers, should you use low, middle or high gain?


----------



## spyder1

I run the GO 2 on high gain, and control the listening volume at the speakers. You should experiment, and decide what sounds best to you.


----------



## willowbrook (May 11, 2017)

Does anyone know why my gov2+ is not recognized even with drivers installed? I recently upgraded to Windows 10 Anniversary update and it keeps saying Windows cannot verify the digital signature code (code 52) after I manually tried to install the driver via device manager. Is there any workaround for this?

Edit: Driver v2.29 works perfectly. Too bad they haven't fixed this issue yet with 3.26.


----------



## willowbrook

marflao said:


> Just curious...has anybody owning a GO2A successfully used the device with WIN 10 since UAC2 support should now be available with the WIN 10 Creators upgrade?
> 
> Will the GO be recognized immediately (hence no need to get a LHL Win 10 driver anymore)?


I went through the trouble of updating to creators update with clean windows installation and boy it was a mess. Unfortunately did not test my v2+ on it because I couldn't even get softwares to run from the search box. Even cmd had no response, so I couldn't even open that lol Had to wipe my ssd and install anniversary update. Later I searched up creators update and it seems like it's a mess.


----------



## rickyleelee

willowbrook said:


> It definitely is  I think they have a post on their fb page about whether to use their website or aliexpress. I couldn't really understand it though, ended up not ordering them anyway. English was very broken...


----------



## rickyleelee

my friend had one of these and it messed up the frequency response. was unlistenable. like the other guy said, try the iem match. you would be hard pressed to hear a change in the freq response. the impedance level is really low like next to nothing at 1-3 ohms which is zilcb.


----------



## Roen

rickyleelee said:


> my friend had one of these and it messed up the frequency response. was unlistenable. like the other guy said, try the iem match. you would be hard pressed to hear a change in the freq response. the impedance level is really low like next to nothing at 1-3 ohms which is zilcb.



What are you referring to?


----------



## edisonwu

willowbrook said:


> Does anyone know why my gov2+ is not recognized even with drivers installed? I recently upgraded to Windows 10 Anniversary update and it keeps saying Windows cannot verify the digital signature code (code 52) after I manually tried to install the driver via device manager. Is there any workaround for this?
> 
> Edit: Driver v2.29 works perfectly. Too bad they haven't fixed this issue yet with 3.26.


Is your Win10 up to date? I once heard that it needs digital signature on win 10 but I recently moved from Win 7 to 10 and it seems the problem solved with 3.26 driver and probably with a new update from Win 10.


----------



## edisonwu

spyder1 said:


> My experience w/ GO V2 is that when you start your computer {Windows}, GO 2 versions do not retain user settings, and default to low gain. I reported this (early testing) to LH Labs. Get use to the reset.


I just updated to 2.0 firmware the gain option now becomes part of volume control. I leave it default and adjust the volume in Foobar.


----------



## edisonwu

Roen said:


> If you have powered speakers, should you use low, middle or high gain?


The new 2.0 firmware now has a line out option.....


----------



## willowbrook (May 14, 2017)

edisonwu said:


> I just updated to 2.0 firmware the gain option now becomes part of volume control. I leave it default and adjust the volume in Foobar.


I think the creators update solves this as mentioned above. I went there, too many bugs rolled back to anniversary, but yes my Windows is up-to-date. I have no problems with 2.29, so I'll just stick with it. So excited for firmware 2.0, where did you get it???


----------



## edisonwu (May 14, 2017)

willowbrook said:


> I think the creators update solves this as mentioned above. I went there, too many bugs rolled back to anniversary, but yes my Windows is up-to-date. I have no problems with 2.29, so I'll just stick with it. So excited for firmware 2.0, where did you get it???


I got it from the LH chinese fans club. I don't see it on the company website either but I still decided to give it a try. They claim that a better version of digital filter is applied plus an additional line out setting. The two keys on the machine now become volume adjustment (+ and -). Manual gain selection is removed. The gain changes while the volume turns up and down accordingly. I have an infinite version not sure how well it works on regular as it has two gain stages only. It alos makes me feel the infinite version is no different than the regular then?


----------



## Roen (May 14, 2017)

edisonwu said:


> I got it from the LH chinese fans club. I don't see it on the company website either but I still decided to give it a try. They claim that a better version of digital filter is applied plus an additional line out setting. The two keys on the machine now become volume adjustment (+ and -). Manual gain selection is removed. The gain changes while the volume turns up and down accordingly. I have an infinite version not sure how well it works on regular as it has two gain stages only. It alos makes me feel the infinite version is no different than the regular then?



Can someone post a link and instructions?

Regarding the Infinity being the same as the regular, that's not surprising, based on this company's MO.


----------



## edisonwu

Here is the link for the 2.0 fireware for both GO2A and GO2PRO:
http://www.yosemine.com.cn/thread-495-1-1.html
The instruction is in Chinese.

If you want to change filter options press both keys at the same time [TCM (green) -> SSM (red) -> FTM/FRM (blue)]
They indicate that this is a 2.0 digital pattern, expecially in FTM/FRM mode the sound quality is improved and better frequency response replaying DSD files.

If you want line out mode, press and hold volume control + button (it used to be the  button to change filter options) until the filter LED light turns green.


----------



## marflao

Is the FTM the so called "Femto Time Mode"? Thought this was only used with the Pulse/ViDac.
Besides that I wasn´t aware that the GO/Pro Infinity models have femto clocks inside.

Anyway.. strange that the FW isn´t distributed officially.


----------



## Roen

Mixed feelings about the volume control now.

It cuts out when you're trying to lower volume. Also no way to tell when you've hit the bottom of the range. I definitely need an IEMatch though.

Seems like Hibymusic does nothing when you adjust the HW volume control on the app. All volume control is done on the unit now. That's both good and bad. Bad because there's no volume meter now.


----------



## Roen

marflao said:


> Is the FTM the so called "Femto Time Mode"? Thought this was only used with the Pulse/ViDac.
> Besides that I wasn´t aware that the GO/Pro Infinity models have femto clocks inside.
> 
> Anyway.. strange that the FW isn´t distributed officially.


Signature Editions have Dual Femto Clocks


----------



## joeexp

All GO2As have femto clocks. The SEs have upgraded ones (Crystek TCXO).


----------



## Roen

What about the GO2Pro?


----------



## briant4pres (May 15, 2017)

installed the infinity firmware onto my geek out v2+ (non infinity) and it works great! also tried the standard edition and it worked as well. Guess there is no difference?

Only thing I notice is when changing volume down while music is playing it seems to "skip" (no sound heard) and changes the volume slowly while when turning the volume up there is no "skip" and sound can still be heard. Weird. any insight on this?

update-

my geekout v2+ (regular)

now has a third gain stage and another filter! same as infinity version!

(flashed with the infinity go2apro firmware)


----------



## Roen (May 15, 2017)

briant4pres said:


> installed the infinity firmware onto my geek out v2+ (non infinity) and it works great! also tried the standard edition and it worked as well. Guess there is no difference?
> 
> Only thing I notice is when changing volume down while music is playing it seems to "skip" (no sound heard) and changes the volume slowly while when turning the volume up there is no "skip" and sound can still be heard. Weird. any insight on this?
> 
> ...


LOL.

I guess I should've bought a regular GO2Pro. Maybe you couldn't buy a regular one? I dunno.


----------



## briant4pres

well infinity apparently has beetter thd or something?


----------



## Roen

Maybe you have it now too lol!


----------



## Roen

Modifying the translation based on my usage with the GO2Pro 2.0 Firmware.

After considering input from the fans, Light Harmonic has introduced the brand new V2.0 firmware for the GO2 series.

A few features have been overhauled in the new firmware:
1) Volume Adjustment
2) Line Out mode
3) Intelligent Gain mode
4) Filter selection
5) V2.0 Filters

1) Volume Adjustment
128 step volume control using digital attenuation + analogue gain adjustment * (see 3)

2) Line Out mode
Hold Vol+ until the filter mode shines green _(Green LED + Red (and possibly Blue) shines in the Filter LED)_. Amplification + volume sections is bypassed in this mode, with a maximum SE output of 3.2V 
(For balanced output, please use TRRS + TRS to XLR cables, using the L+ L- R+ R- signals from the TRRS connection and the ground from the TRS connection)

3) Intelligent Gain mode
The GO2 series will increase gain automatically once you hit the -2.0dB mark of the current gain. I.E., if you are in low gain and you increase the volume to -2.0dB, it will switch automatically to medium gain.

4) Filter selection
Press Vol+ and Vol- simultaneously to change filter modes. They will cycle in the order of: TCM (green) -> SSM (red) -> FTM/FRM (blue) (My order is blue (default) -> red -> green)

5) V2.0 Filters
Based of the Da Vinci Mk2's DSD engine, we created something similar for the GO2 series. This leads to a new experience, especially in FTM/FRM mode, with even smoother highs and better imaging. DSD playback in TCM mode has better frequency extension


----------



## Roen (May 15, 2017)

With Intelligent Gain, I wonder if they're using the highest gain possible at each dB level?

Hmm.....seems like there is a GO2Pro Signature Edition, I wonder how much that cost.


----------



## marflao (May 15, 2017)

Roen said:


> Signature Editions have Dual Femto Clocks



Yep... own a GO2A SE myself but no FTM is available. Only SSM, TCM and FRM.
I asked a while ago the question to Manny - who is,  as we all heard by now,  no longer at LHL - if this FTM can also be implemented via FW upgrade.  His answer was:
_
"This can only be applied to larger DAC ESS chips like Pulse and Vi*.*In your Signature Edition the Femtos are tailored for best performance in your SE firmware. "

So maybe was was wrong and now it's possible? _




joeexp said:


> All GO2As have femto clocks.



Hmm.. where is that mentioned? On their GO2A store page they only mention the following :
_"Geek Out 2A doesn’t let noise get into the signal thanks to its regulated bipolar power supply and *extremely accurate dual clocks*."_

Since "Femto clock" was always a selling argument from LHL in all their campaigns I'm wondering that they haven't explicitly mentioned it anywhere.

Hence I doubt that those accurate clocks are Femtos.
But maybe I'm mistaken.

@Larry Ho would be great if you can chime in and shed some light on this.
Maybe you can also say something to the new FW and its functionality as well as to which GO models (including the SE) it's applicable and how we can get it officially?

Edit: since the GO2A SE has a _"custom matched firmware" _would I loose something if I would try FW2.0 or won't you recommend this,  Larry? Or will there maybe be a special SE FW coming soon?

Edit: just saw on the Chinese forumpage that also a 2.0FW version for GO2A SE is available and that in another - English - forum a FW2.1 is mentioned which some users already use (not clear to me yet if this 2.1v is also applicable /available for the GO2A SE.


----------



## Roen

What are the differences between the GOV2 and the GO2A?

What about the GOV2+ and the GO2Pro?


----------



## willowbrook

I think the go2pro only has femto clocks. I didn't see anything about it for other products like go2a or gov2+.
One thing that is very important, is the volume retained after on/off cycle and does this firmware only support go2pro?


----------



## Roen

Where did you get that the GO2Pro has a femto clock?


----------



## willowbrook (May 16, 2017)

Roen said:


> What are the differences between the GOV2 and the GO2A?
> 
> What about the GOV2+ and the GO2Pro?









You can expect same performance from GOV2A (inf. and non-inf.) of GOV2+ INF., but it's obviously not battery powered. Main difference of gov2 and gov2+ is battery. Main difference of gov2+ and gov2a is also battery. Others are THD treatment, gain, and filter options.

I swear I saw the go2pro having femto clocks somewhere when it was announced, but can't find any detailed spec.

Edit: Go2pro inf or non inf does not have femto clocks.


----------



## willowbrook (May 16, 2017)

Never mind go2pro does not have femto clocks either. I think the go2pro and gov2+ have exactly the same components and features, but an upgrade chassis for the go2pro inf and non-inf.
Scroll down all the way to see spec.
https://support.lhlabs.com/support/solutions/articles/5000650338-geek-out-v2-user-manual
https://support.lhlabs.com/support/solutions/articles/13000020334-geek-out-go2-pro-user-manual-


----------



## willowbrook (May 16, 2017)

edisonwu said:


> Here is the link for the 2.0 fireware for both GO2A and GO2PRO:
> http://www.yosemine.com.cn/thread-495-1-1.html
> The instruction is in Chinese.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Shall try tonight. Do I use the go2pro firmware for gov2+?


----------



## marflao

willowbrook said:


> You can expect same performance from GOV2A (inf. and non-inf.) of GOV2+ INF., but it's obviously not battery powered. Main difference of gov2 and gov2+ is battery. Main difference of gov2+ and gov2a is also battery. Others are THD treatment, gain, and filter options.
> 
> I swear I saw the go2pro having femto clocks somewhere when it was announced, but can't find any detailed spec.



Hmm...I always thought only the Signature Editions would have Femto clocks?!?!


----------



## willowbrook

marflao said:


> Hmm...I always thought only the Signature Editions would have Femto clocks?!?!


I have no idea...can't find any information on signature edition spec.


----------



## marflao (May 16, 2017)

willowbrook said:


> I have no idea...can't find any information on signature edition spec.



..only for the GO2A SE: http://marketplace-lhlabs.com/lh-labs-go2a-signature-edition/

Edit:I found also some other information about the GO2ASE from a LHL ad mail:

*What makes our GO2A Signature Edition special?*

Addition of dual Femto Clocks and hand matched DAC IC's.
Cutting edge Murata Ultra low-noise capacitors.
Champagne anodized finished aluminum T6061 chassis
Firmware to accommodate updated components, custom-built by Larry


----------



## Larry Ho (May 16, 2017)

Hi, Here is the new updated feature list of Firmware 2.1 of GO2Pro and GO2A.

(1) New feature - Volume Control Buttons (Up and Down)
    Total 128 digital segments with analog based gain control.
    Just press the Up button to volume up. Down button to volume down.

(2) New feature - Line Out mode
    Press the UP button all the way up. When you see the original signal mode LED change to Light Green.
    GO2Pro and GO2A is entering Line Out mode which totally by-pass the volume control and designed to
    connect directly to Headphone Amp or Pre-amp. Max Vrms on Singled-ended: 3.2V rms

   * For Balanced output. Please connect TRRS to two XLR cable to balanced output. Also add and connect
     another cable to connect GO2Pro/GO2A’s ground to Preamp’s ground via TRS Singled-ended cable.

(3) New feature - Smart Gain
    GO2A and GO2Pro will choose the proper analog GAIN settings according to the current volume setting by button.
    When you approach the -2dBFS of LOW-GAIN and volume up. Firmware will automatic change GAIN setting to MID-GAIN.
    When you approach the -2dBFS of MID-GAIN and volume up. Firmware will automatic change GAIN setting to HIGH-GAIN.

    If will give you the best synergy of digital volume control and analog gain setting. 

(4) Updated feature - Please press TWO volume buttons at the same time to change digital mode/digital filter on the fly
    TCM (Green) -> SSM (Red) -> FTM/FRM (Blue)

(5) Updated feature — Digital Mode 2.0
    By developing the new digital filter algorithm for our DaVinci MK2’s DSD decoding engine, we use the similar method to
    re-write the digital mode firmware inside GO2PRo and GO2A. Especially in FTM/FRM, we achieve the smoother sound on high,
    even better sound stage. TCM has better FR on DSD playback.
   (Remark: DaVinci’s PCM engine doesn’t use digital filter. Only on Dual engine 2.0’s DSD decoding side we have digital filter)


----------



## Larry Ho

willowbrook said:


> Never mind go2pro does not have femto clocks either. I think the go2pro and gov2+ have exactly the same components and features, but an upgrade chassis for the go2pro inf and non-inf.
> Scroll down all the way to see spec.
> https://support.lhlabs.com/support/solutions/articles/5000650338-geek-out-v2-user-manual
> https://support.lhlabs.com/support/solutions/articles/13000020334-geek-out-go2-pro-user-manual-



Both GO2A and GO2Pro Signature edition will have TWO femto clocks. The Infinity and standard will use TCXO with lower jitter and phase error specs. 
Also, in Signature edition, we will enhance the power supply circuit for these femto clocks. Analog components on output stage are enhanced too.

Cheers,


----------



## marflao

Larry Ho said:


> Hi, Here is the new updated feature list of Firmware 2.1 of GO2Pro and GO2A.
> 
> (1) New feature - Volume Control Buttons (Up and Down)
> Total 128 digital segments with analog based gain control.
> ...



Thanks Larry,
Questions:
i) where/how do we get the FW´s?
ii) will there also be a FW2.1 for the GO2ProSE as well as for the GO2ASE?


----------



## Larry Ho

Yes. All new firmware will be ready for SE. You could contact info@lightharmonic.com for the new SE firmware.

And we plan to publish the official new firmware upgrade this week.


----------



## marflao

Larry Ho said:


> Yes. All new firmware will be ready for SE. You could contact info@lightharmonic.com for the new SE firmware.
> 
> And we plan to publish the official new firmware upgrade this week.



Thanks Larry,

email sent


----------



## stuck limo

Larry Ho said:


> * For Balanced output. Please connect TRRS to two XLR cable to balanced output. Also add and connect
> another cable to connect GO2Pro/GO2A’s ground to Preamp’s ground via TRS Singled-ended cable.



I'm confused about this. Can someone (or Larry) clarify what this means?


----------



## marflao (May 16, 2017)

stuck limo said:


> I'm confused about this. Can someone (or Larry) clarify what this means?



Guess he means that in case you want to use the balanced output of your GO into the external amp, you need to have two cables (to avoid the hum):
i) from GO single ended (TRS) to amp single ended (RCA) and
ii) from GO balanced (TRRS) to amp balanced (XLR)

In case your external amp is only single ended then you "just" need to connect as mentioned in i)


----------



## marflao

Larry Ho said:


> Hi, Here is the new updated feature list of Firmware 2.1 of GO2Pro and GO2A.
> 
> ......
> (2) New feature - Line Out mode
> ...



Hi Larry,

is disabling the Line out mode the other way around: pressing the DOWN button all the way down?


----------



## Roen

willowbrook said:


> You can expect same performance from GOV2A (inf. and non-inf.) of GOV2+ INF., but it's obviously not battery powered. Main difference of gov2 and gov2+ is battery. Main difference of gov2+ and gov2a is also battery. Others are THD treatment, gain, and filter options.
> 
> I swear I saw the go2pro having femto clocks somewhere when it was announced, but can't find any detailed spec.
> 
> Edit: Go2pro inf or non inf does not have femto clocks.



Thanks for the effort.....but this comparison does not address the GOV2 vs. GO2A or the GOV2+ vs. GO2Pro.

If each pair is the same, that's fine, but I was hoping there would be a source that would show that they are identical with different name / chassis.


----------



## Roen

Larry Ho said:


> Hi, Here is the new updated feature list of Firmware 2.1 of GO2Pro and GO2A.
> 
> (1) New feature - Volume Control Buttons (Up and Down)
> Total 128 digital segments with analog based gain control.
> ...


What is the difference between the 2.0 firmware on the Chinese Fan club site and the 2.1 firmware that you will release to the public?


----------



## peter123

willowbrook said:


> You can expect same performance from GOV2A (inf. and non-inf.) of GOV2+ INF., but it's obviously not battery powered. Main difference of gov2 and gov2+ is battery. Main difference of gov2+ and gov2a is also battery. Others are THD treatment, gain, and filter options.
> 
> I swear I saw the go2pro having femto clocks somewhere when it was announced, but can't find any detailed spec.
> 
> Edit: Go2pro inf or non inf does not have femto clocks.



Is that after the FW update? With the original FW I find the SE output on the V2+ Infinity to be better than that of the V2A Infinity.


----------



## willowbrook

Roen said:


> Thanks for the effort.....but this comparison does not address the GOV2 vs. GO2A or the GOV2+ vs. GO2Pro.
> 
> If each pair is the same, that's fine, but I was hoping there would be a source that would show that they are identical with different name / chassis.


Well you can go to lh labs support page and look up manuals and they show identical spec.


----------



## willowbrook

peter123 said:


> Is that after the FW update? With the original FW I find the SE output on the V2+ Infinity to be better than that of the V2A Infinity.


This was from the first page of the other thread lol, it's nearly 2 years old. Maybe because of the noise from laptop? I guess it's a lot safer in terms of interference powering from battery.


----------



## Roen

willowbrook said:


> Well you can go to lh labs support page and look up manuals and they show identical spec.


I've already done that, but I was hoping someone would have further insight.


----------



## edisonwu

willowbrook said:


> Well you can go to lh labs support page and look up manuals and they show identical spec.


I was told that the 2.1 fixed some issue on the 2.0 when adjusting volume control but I don't get a chance to try yet. They do have 2.1 firmware for go2pro on their server available to download but no go2a. I will wait for Larry to release on their websit.


----------



## willowbrook

edisonwu said:


> I was told that the 2.1 fixed some issue on the 2.0 when adjusting volume control but I don't get a chance to try yet. They do have 2.1 firmware for go2pro on their server available to download but no go2a. I will wait for Larry to release on their websit.


I sent an e-mail to Larry and got a reply that gov2+ inf will be supported (hopefully non-inf and go2a as well) and said he will formally publish the latest firmware very soon.


----------



## stuck limo

marflao said:


> I asked a while ago the question to Manny - who is,  as we all heard by now,  no longer at LHL



I did not hear this.


----------



## marflao

stuck limo said:


> I did not hear this.



Well..seems I have to correct this. 

At the Wave IGG comment section someone posted that at their Roseville site nothing much is happening anymore and that Manny and Gina have left LHL. Apparently this post has been deleted from the IGG comment section as mentioned here

But accordingly to Larry,  Manny is still there (see this post at the LHL forum).


----------



## willowbrook (May 18, 2017)

So from what I'm seeing on another forum is that the volume setting on the device is not retained after an on/off cycle and the default volume is pretty loud (firmware 2.1)

Can anyone who installed 2.0 or 2.1 on their device confirm that you can still control the volume via LH Control Panel (The right L,R which controls the Windows volume)? And is the Windows volume setting still retained after a Windows restart or a on/off cycle on device? Thanks.

I just don't see a point of implementing the volume feature if the device can't retain it after an on/off cycle.


----------



## marflao (May 18, 2017)

willowbrook said:


> So from what I'm seeing on another forum is that the volume setting on the device is not retained after an on/off cycle and the default volume is pretty loud (firmware 2.1)
> 
> Can anyone who installed 2.0 or 2.1 on their device confirm that you can still control the volume via LH Control Panel (The right L,R which controls the Windows volume)? And is the Windows volume setting still retained after a Windows restart or a on/off cycle on device? Thanks.
> 
> I just don't see a point of implementing the volume feature if the device can't retain it after an on/off cycle.



Got the 2.1 FW installed on my GO2ASE...my findings so far.
- GO starts (every time the notebook is turned on or awakens from sleep mode) with blue LEDs for "G" and "DM" with the LH Control panel Master as well as Analogue both at 0db (you can move the volume switches in the panel but this doesn´t have any impact on the volume).
- pressing vol up on the GO until the max changes the "G" LED from blue via light red to red (at max volume the "DM" LED turns light green which means line out mode is enabled).

Being in line out mode ("G"=red, "DM"=light green) I honestly don´t know for sure which digital filter I´m using.
Larry mentioend that at default FTM/FRM ("DM" = blue) is used.


----------



## willowbrook

marflao said:


> Got the 2.1 FW installed on my GO2ASE...my findings so far.
> - GO starts (every time the notebook is turned on or awakens from sleep mode) with blue LEDs for "G" and "DM" with the LH Control panel Master as well as Analogue both at 0db (you can move the volume switches in the panel but this doesn´t have any impact on the volume).
> - pressing vol up on the GO until the max changes the "G" LED from blue via light red to red (at max volume the "DM" LED turns light green which means line out mode is enabled).
> 
> ...



Thanks for the insight.

So if I understand correctly, the volume is now completely up to the device and any form of volume control on LH Control Panel or Windows setting does not work? Also, the volume on the LH Control Panel or Windows setting does not change when you press up or down on your device?

BTW, I asked Larry about the filter colors and he said it was an error in his posts about the FRM/FTM being blue and TCM being green. The filter colors did not change and are same as before. TCM=blue, SSM=red, and FRM/FTM=green. Couldn't really tell much difference between two filters when running SE, but running bal made it more obvious.


----------



## marflao (May 18, 2017)

willowbrook said:


> Thanks for the insight.
> 
> So if I understand correctly, the volume is now completely up to the device and any form of volume control on LH Control Panel or Windows setting does not work? Also, the volume on the LH Control Panel or Windows setting does not change when you press up or down on your device?
> 
> BTW, I asked Larry about the filter colors and he said it was an error in his posts about the FRM/FTM being blue and TCM being green. The filter colors did not change and are same as before. TCM=blue, SSM=red, and FRM/FTM=green. Couldn't really tell much difference between two filters when running SE, but running bal made it more obvious.



Thanks for the colour clarification of the digital filters 

Just checked the volume and pressed the up/down ones on my notebook (GO line out mode is disabled): no impact on the volume.

Edit: accordingly to Larry´s correction regarding the filter modes it would mean that TCM is default, not FTM/FRM.


----------



## willowbrook

marflao said:


> Thanks for the colour clarification of the digital filters
> 
> Just checked the volume and pressed the up/down ones on my notebook (GO line out mode is disabled): no impact on the volume.
> 
> Edit: accordingly to Larry´s correction regarding the filter modes it would mean that TCM is default, not FTM/FRM.



Yep and thanks for the clarification. Support agent is telling me firmware update is specifically for go2a and go2pro and larry is telling me gov2+ is also supported lol. I guess I'm just going to have to wait for official posting.


----------



## briant4pres

where is the 2.1 firmware available to download?


----------



## Roen

briant4pres said:


> where is the 2.1 firmware available to download?


Open a support ticket at LH Labs, or wait until it gets published.


----------



## briant4pres

can someone post it?


Roen said:


> Open a support ticket at LH Labs, or wait until it gets published.



could you please post it or send it to me?

lhlabs never responds to my tickets...


----------



## stuck limo (May 18, 2017)

So does anyone have any thought on the new filters? Specifically the blue one (TCM). Really the only feature I'm interested in on the new update.


----------



## Roen

briant4pres said:


> can someone post it?
> 
> 
> could you please post it or send it to me?
> ...


Join the club. They take awhile to respond to mine. They it give you the firmware that's specific to your device.


----------



## ShumDizzle (May 19, 2017)

Deleted double post


----------



## ShumDizzle (May 22, 2017)

So I've just installed firmware version 2.0 on my Geek Out 2A infinity, and it seems to be working great, except that whenever I use the volume down button (formerly the gain selector), it mutes the audio for a second while it changes the volume. Has that happened to anyone else? I'm on Windows 10, with the latest driver (3.26).

Also, with the new auto gain feature, I've noticed that if I play music back with full volume through Foobar2000, I don't have to turn up the volume on the GO2A very high at all, so that it generally stays in the lowest gain stage (the blue light). Is there a disadvantage to listening in low gain, given that I'm listening mainly through my HD 6xxs, which are generally supposed to love more power, right?

Edit: The muting bug has been eliminated and resolved by firmware patch 2.1.


----------



## joeexp

DId you get the Firmware from LHLabs directly?


----------



## ShumDizzle

joeexp said:


> DId you get the Firmware from LHLabs directly?



Yes, I opened a ticket this morning, and a support rep emailed me a file called GO2A_2V0_inf.bin within two hours.


----------



## joeexp (May 19, 2017)

stuck limo said:


> I'm confused about this. Can someone (or Larry) clarify what this means?



Like so. ..


----------



## edisonwu

ShumDizzle said:


> So I've just installed firmware version 2.0 on my Geek Out 2A infinity, and it seems to be working great, except that whenever I use the volume down button (formerly the gain selector), it mutes the audio for a second while it changes the volume. Has that happened to anyone else? I'm on Windows 10, with the latest driver (3.26).
> 
> Also, with the new auto gain feature, I've noticed that if I play music back with full volume through Foobar2000, I don't have to turn up the volume on the GO2A very high at all, so that it generally stays in the lowest gain stage (the blue light). Is there a disadvantage to listening in low gain, given that I'm listening mainly through my HD 6xxs, which are generally supposed to love more power, right?
> 
> Edit: I've noticed that the muting only happens when I push the volume down button while using the lowest gain setting. The higher stages appear to be unaffected (though it does mute when switching between stages, whether going up or down).


I have the same problem. Hopefully they will fix it or at least improve some in the 2.1 version. What my solution is to just leave the device as default and adjust volume on foobar. I do notice a little improve in sound quality so I will stick with the newer version.


----------



## Roen

Anyone received 2.1 firmware for a GO2Pro Infinity?


----------



## Roen

ShumDizzle said:


> Yes, I opened a ticket this morning, and a support rep emailed me a file called GO2A_2V0_inf.bin within two hours.


 Isn't that the 2.0 firmware and not the 2.1 firmware?


----------



## ShumDizzle

Roen said:


> Isn't that the 2.0 firmware and not the 2.1 firmware?



Correct. I actually received the 2.1 update yesterday, and the muting problem has been resolved by that patch. I'm still not sure about the relative merits/disadvantages of running my 650s with the auto gain feature, particularly when listening to music mastered at a loud level, which means I spend some time in the lowest gain mode and rarely, if ever, reach the highest gain stage. But I do have to say that I like what this update did to the FRM filter. It seems just as smooth but has slightly better imaging, which may just be my confirmation bias doing its thing.


----------



## stuck limo

joeexp said:


> Like so. ..



I'm even more confused now. If I update the firmware, can I still use a regular RCA cable (red/white plugs) to plug into the amp or do I need XLR cables?


----------



## marflao

stuck limo said:


> I'm even more confused now. If I update the firmware, can I still use a regular RCA cable (red/white plugs) to plug into the amp or do I need XLR cables?



I'm currently connected "single ended" from the GO to the Jotu via this cable:





Edit: and "yes"... I'm on 2.1.


----------



## stuck limo

marflao said:


> I'm currently connected "single ended" from the GO to the Jotu via this cable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, good to know. What's the deal with adding cables and the 3 pin cable mentioned in the diagram then?


----------



## joeexp (May 25, 2017)

1) Single Ended connection is the same for FW 2.1
2) if you want a balanced connection into XLR, connect R/L +- from the Balanced Output, additonaly you connect the ground from the Single Ended Output for Pre-Amp use.
Not that complicated...


----------



## stuck limo (May 25, 2017)

joeexp said:


> 1) Single Ended connection is the same for FW 2.1
> 2) if you want a balanced connection into XLR you use the ground from the Single Ended Output.
> Not that complicated...



I apologize, I'm not an electrical engineer and I'm pretty stupid when it comes to wires and hot and cold and grounding. All I wanted to know (without the snark) was what wires to use: could I continue to use a) Red/White RCA cables for single ended output (as normal) and b) my regular balanced XLR cables for balanced output (as normal from the balanced output jack). If there's anything else I need to know or change, let me know. Also, in case you haven't noticed, Larry's explanation wasn't exactly written in the clearest of English, so I was muddled on the explanation/terms/details of the update features.

If nothing has changed (for me), that's ALL I really wanted to know. If something else has changed for me, that's what I wanted to know too. As far as "using the ground from the Single Ended Output", [or, as Larry put it: "Also add and connect another cable to connect GO2Pro/GO2A’s ground to Preamp’s ground via TRS Singled-ended cable."]

I'm still confused on what exactly that means or how that relates to me or changes what i need to do to run balanced output.


----------



## Roen

Anyone have a 2.1 firmware file for the GO2Pro Infinity? LH Labs support is ultra slow with providing the file to me and I've opened multiple tickets regarding it.


----------



## willowbrook

Roen said:


> Anyone have a 2.1 firmware file for the GO2Pro Infinity? LH Labs support is ultra slow with providing the file to me and I've opened multiple tickets regarding it.



I got my gov2+ inf. v2.1 firmware in less than a couple hours by contacting Larry via info@lightharmonic.com


----------



## Roen

I've tried that too......no response.


----------



## willowbrook

Roen said:


> I've tried that too......no response.


Hmm...I sent the e-mail today, maybe try again next Monday? Make sure to send it to info, not larry.


----------



## Roen

I think we should start posting firmwares that people are receiving because LH Labs is notoriously slow to answer their support requests.


----------



## Raketen

Roen said:


> I think we should start posting firmwares that people are receiving because LH Labs is notoriously slow to answer their support requests.



Coincidentally, this is also a good argument for avoiding non-finalized firmwares from them. The volume feature is really tempting though


----------



## manukmanohar

Hi All,
I have got a Geekout V2+.
I would like to know whether the 3.5 mm TRRS means the cable is balanced. I'm seeing an option to get cables for really cheap from here :
https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=8

Anyone who has tried this. Want to see whether purchasing from here, and then plugging to the balanced port would lead to any issues. Is there anything which I need to be aware of, before plugging into the balanced output of a Geekout?


----------



## marflao

manukmanohar said:


> Hi All,
> I have got a Geekout V2+.
> I would like to know whether the 3.5 mm TRRS means the cable is balanced. I'm seeing an option to get cables for really cheap from here :
> https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=8
> ...



Not sure to which cable/adapter you´re referring with the link.

This one?






I´ve bought a 3.5mm TRRS to XLR adapter for my GO (and - case it arrives sometime - my Wave) as well as a XLR cable for my HD6xx from VE.
Checked the adapter and XLR cable and it works like a charm. 
Must admit that the XLR cable is a bit stiff though.

Just make sure to tell them that the TRRS termination is accordingly to the one used by Hifiman:






If the termination is correct you don´t have to worry to plug it into the balance port


----------



## willowbrook

manukmanohar said:


> Hi All,
> I have got a Geekout V2+.
> I would like to know whether the 3.5 mm TRRS means the cable is balanced. I'm seeing an option to get cables for really cheap from here :
> https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=8
> ...


Yep, 3.5mm TRRS is correct for gov2+ balanced port. I've sent an e-mail to VE before about an adapter and they said it is L+R+L-R-, so you're good.


----------



## manukmanohar (May 30, 2017)

willowbrook said:


> Yep, 3.5mm TRRS is correct for gov2+ balanced port. I've sent an e-mail to VE before about an adapter and they said it is L+R+L-R-, so you're good.



That's great to hear. I'm thinking of getting these. I'll contact VE before buying just to be sure. 



marflao said:


> Not sure to which cable/adapter you´re referring with the link.
> 
> This one?
> 
> ...



Yeah, something similar. Instead of mmcx, the input end would be 2.5 mm (HD 700) (with regards to the image) 

If I understand correctly, the only problem with TRRS is that for unbalanced output (such as phones or normal audio jacks of laptop etc..), audio will come from only one channel. Is that correct? If so, would having a generic 3.5 mm female to male adaptor allow to plug into other devices?

EDIT: Is there any benefit to having XLR instead of 3.5 mm (I'm not planning or going to have any devices with XLR inputs)


----------



## marflao

manukmanohar said:


> That's great to hear. I'm thinking of getting these. I'll contact VE before buying just to be sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure if you "just" have audio via one channel or if you brick something. Maybe others can chime in here.

Regarding the XLR: 
I bought an additional 4pin male XLR ("balanced") cable for my HD6xx (to use it with an external HP amp).
In order to use the HD6xx "balanced" with my GO (or the Wave) it requires the addtional 4pin female XLR to 3.5mm TRRS adapter.

Guess VE offers also a cable for the HD6xx with TRRS but this doesn´t fit my use case. 

Hope that clarifies it.


----------



## peter123

manukmanohar said:


> Hi All,
> I have got a Geekout V2+.
> I would like to know whether the 3.5 mm TRRS means the cable is balanced. I'm seeing an option to get cables for really cheap from here :
> https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=8
> ...



Yes, if the cable is terminated with a 3.5 mm TRRS it's balanced and VE uses the "Hifiman" pin layout. I've got several balanced cables and adapters from them and I'm very happy with them.

Now you can also choose what kind of cable you'd like so that you can opt for a thin and flexible on if desired.


----------



## peter123

manukmanohar said:


> That's great to hear. I'm thinking of getting these. I'll contact VE before buying just to be sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, I had not refreshed the page so I missed this post when writing my previous one. You'd need a adapter to use the balanced terminated (TRRS) 2.5 or 3.5 mm with a single ended source. I've also got a very nice balanced cable from VE for my HD700, I'll post some pictures tonight when I'm back home.


----------



## manukmanohar

peter123 said:


> Sorry, I had not refreshed the page so I missed this post when writing my previous one. You'd need a adapter to use the balanced terminated (TRRS) 2.5 or 3.5 mm with a single ended source. I've also got a very nice balanced cable from VE for my HD700, I'll post some pictures tonight when I'm back home.



That'd be great. I'm getting confused with all the options for the cable. For HD700, I guess the following would work:
Cable Type:  Headphone/Earphone Cables
Connector/Plug: 2.5 mm for HD 700
Plug: 3.5 mm TRRS straight  (by opting for this, all i need is a generic 3.5 mm female to male adaptor, for making it work with other SE devices; don't need XLR as no other amp requiring it)
Cable: Basic B Wire/(Junkosha Silver/Red Wire*4/8)/Black Litz Wire*4/Expresso Wire (only 1.2 M with expresso)

Any inputs on which cable would be good?


----------



## nigel801

Anyone knows if LHLabs still in business ! my Pulse XFI is broken and only thing I hear from headphones is a buzzing sound, I tried everything changing  usb cable, headphones, connectors, source so I suspect my XFI is having an issue I also opened a support ticket on LHLABs and since from last two weeks no response. Any idea if there is way to get support from LHLabs.


----------



## Roen

I also have a VE balanced cable that I used on the daily.

Whether it's in my head or actual sound improvement, my shockwave iii's like the balanced out with the junkosha red cable. Not so much the Litz or the espresso cable.


----------



## peter123 (May 30, 2017)

This is what my HD700 cable from VE looks like:







Unfortunately I'm not sure what cable this is as it was sent to me to get my feedback on it (I've bought most of my other VE cables myself though) but I'll ask Lee what it is and let you know.


----------



## Raketen

I have VE Asura terminated 3.5mm TRRS and works with my GOV2's... if it says Sony ZX2 for the balanced configuration that is also the same as HiFiMan.


----------



## manukmanohar

Roen said:


> I also have a VE balanced cable that I used on the daily.
> 
> Whether it's in my head or actual sound improvement, my shockwave iii's like the balanced out with the junkosha red cable. Not so much the Litz or the espresso cable.



That's interesting. Apart from the sound, any specific improvements in terms of handling for these cables, that you have noticed?



peter123 said:


> This is what my HD700 cable from VE looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks nice. Based on the options, I'm seeing, seems like this might be the Junkosha silver wire*4. Thanks for the pic. How have these cables been for you? VE cables seems to be ridiculous VFM (compared to other aftermarket cables, especially when one is not looking for very long ones). Good to hear, that other head-fiers have had positive experience with the brand


----------



## peter123

manukmanohar said:


> That's interesting. Apart from the sound, any specific improvements in terms of handling for these cables, that you have noticed?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice. Based on the options, I'm seeing, seems like this might be the Junkosha silver wire*4. Thanks for the pic. How have these cables been for you? VE cables seems to be ridiculous VFM (compared to other aftermarket cables, especially when one is not looking for very long ones). Good to hear, that other head-fiers have had positive experience with the brand



Yeah, I'm generally a suckered for VFM and have found VE to be one of the companies giving me that. I've also got a very nice thin braided cable for my HD650 as well as the basic cable (that's indeed a bit stiff) for the HE400i and HD650. I've also got loads of adapters both with XLR and TRRS connections and I'm very happy with all of them. 

I'm an agnostic when it comes to cables and sound but it's of course a difference between balanced and single ended with many of my sources. Can't deny that it's very nice with the thin and lightweight cables though.


----------



## Roen

manukmanohar said:


> That's interesting. Apart from the sound, any specific improvements in terms of handling for these cables, that you have noticed?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice. Based on the options, I'm seeing, seems like this might be the Junkosha silver wire*4. Thanks for the pic. How have these cables been for you? VE cables seems to be ridiculous VFM (compared to other aftermarket cables, especially when one is not looking for very long ones). Good to hear, that other head-fiers have had positive experience with the brand


Litz sounded thin and hollow.

Espresso just didn't sound as good as the Junkosha, but nothing really specific.

It's cheap though, but they're all cheap.


----------



## Roen (May 31, 2017)

Finally got the GO2Pro Infinity 2.1 firmware.

I now have 1.5, 2.0 and 2.1.

https://cdn.head-fi.org/a/9951763.zip


----------



## marflao

Roen said:


> Finally got the GO2Pro Infinity 2.1 firmware.
> 
> I now have 1.5, 2.0 and 2.1.
> 
> https://cdn.head-fi.org/a/9951763.zip



Hi Roen,

guess you have installed 2.1 on your Infinity, right?
But will you be able to "downgrade" again (for instance to 1.5)?

Using the FW for my GO2ASE I´m not able to install 1.5 again (upgrade procedure fails).
So guys should keep this in mind that they might have to stay on 2.1. 

But maybe this is just an issue with my SE?


----------



## willowbrook

marflao said:


> Hi Roen,
> 
> guess you have installed 2.1 on your Infinity, right?
> But will you be able to "downgrade" again (for instance to 1.5)?
> ...



I'd try it if I had v1.5 firmware file. I actually prefer the sound of v1.5 much more. It was just perfect for me. The FRM filter for 2.1 sounds brighter and more congested and it sounds like something between balanced and SE output.


----------



## manukmanohar

So, if I understood correctly. For GO V2+, firmware upgrade won't be available? It would be available only for GO2A and its variants?


----------



## marflao

manukmanohar said:


> So, if I understood correctly. For GO V2+, firmware upgrade won't be available? It would be available only for GO2A and its variants?



Yes..officially they should only be available for GO2A and GO2PRO models.


----------



## Roen (Jun 1, 2017)

willowbrook said:


> I'd try it if I had v1.5 firmware file. I actually prefer the sound of v1.5 much more. It was just perfect for me. The FRM filter for 2.1 sounds brighter and more congested and it sounds like something between balanced and SE output.



Which device do you have again?

The FW files are readily available on the chinese fan club site.

Perhaps it would sound better if you had an SE with Femto Clocks.


----------



## Roen

manukmanohar said:


> So, if I understood correctly. For GO V2+, firmware upgrade won't be available? It would be available only for GO2A and its variants?



I believe 2.0 is available on the Chinese Fan Club website earlier in this thread. You'll have to do some work to dig up the posts.

2.1, you'd have to open a ticket.


----------



## Roen

marflao said:


> Hi Roen,
> 
> guess you have installed 2.1 on your Infinity, right?
> But will you be able to "downgrade" again (for instance to 1.5)?
> ...


They sent me both 1.5 and 2.1, so I'm assuming I am able to downgrade.

Have you tried power cycling or switching USB ports? I have more success on a USB 2.0 port.


----------



## willowbrook

manukmanohar said:


> So, if I understood correctly. For GO V2+, firmware upgrade won't be available? It would be available only for GO2A and its variants?


No, it is. I e-mailed Larry for my gov2+ infinity and he gave me the file. He should have one for gov2+ too.


----------



## willowbrook

Roen said:


> Which device do you have again?
> 
> The FW files are readily available on the chinese fan club site.
> 
> Perhaps it would sound better if you had an SE with Femto Clocks.


I have the gov2+ infinity. I am don't speak chinese, so I don't know where they are. Could you link me the thread?


----------



## Roen

willowbrook said:


> I have the gov2+ infinity. I am don't speak chinese, so I don't know where they are. Could you link me the thread?



My chinese isn't great either, I just clicked around the threads and found one with the firmware files. The threads are on in the same forum section as the 2.0 firmwares, on the first page of said section.


----------



## marflao

willowbrook said:


> No, it is. I e-mailed Larry for my gov2+ infinity and he gave me the file. He should have one for gov2+ too.



Interesting... because Larry mentioned here only GO2A and GO2Pro models....


----------



## marflao

Roen said:


> They sent me both 1.5 and 2.1, so I'm *assuming I am able to downgrade.*
> 
> Have you tried power cycling or switching USB ports? I have more success on a USB 2.0 port.



Assuming? Give it a try  

I tried the "downgrade" a couple days after I had installed 2.1... and my notebook was shut down every day. No luck on my end.


----------



## Roen

marflao said:


> Assuming? Give it a try
> 
> I tried the "downgrade" a couple days after I had installed 2.1... and my notebook was shut down every day. No luck on my end.


I meant power cycling the DAC.

I'll try downgrading later tonight.


----------



## marflao

Roen said:


> I meant power cycling the DAC.
> 
> I'll try downgrading later tonight.



Hmm.. thought every time I start the notebook (even when I awake it from sleep mode) it is a "power cycle"?

If not I'll give it another try tomorrow morning... even with another usb port at the notebook.


----------



## Roen

marflao said:


> Hmm.. thought every time I start the notebook (even when I awake it from sleep mode) it is a "power cycle"?
> 
> If not I'll give it another try tomorrow morning... even with another usb port at the notebook.



I just mean turning your DAC off and on and then trying to downgrade again after you fail the first time. But yeah, try switching ports too, especially if you have mixed USB 2.0 and USB 3.1 Gen 1 or Gen 2 ports.


----------



## Roen

marflao said:


> Assuming? Give it a try
> 
> I tried the "downgrade" a couple days after I had installed 2.1... and my notebook was shut down every day. No luck on my end.



Went down to 1.5 and back up to 2.1.

One try each.

Downgrades and upgrades seem to work fine on the GO2Pro Inf.


----------



## willowbrook

marflao said:


> Interesting... because Larry mentioned here only GO2A and GO2Pro models....


I remember him saying gov2+ and gov2+ infinity will also be supported, so I e-mailed him and voila. Weird thing is go2a isn't on there, so...lol
I could have just tried go2pro firmware because spec are the same, but I didn't because I couldn't find any specific hardware and software differences between gov2+ infinity and go2pro.
https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/l...scussion-thread.765527/page-120#post-13384345


----------



## willowbrook (Jun 1, 2017)

http://www.yosemine.com.cn/thread-491-1-1.html This is the thread for v1.5 firmwares and I can also confirm that you can downgrade to v1.5 on gov2+ infinity.


----------



## willowbrook (Jun 2, 2017)

I have a feeling that they changed the FRM/FTM and TCM filter colors. While Larry says it's a mistake, the v2.0 instruction still hasn't been edited.
The green filter on v2.1 is just too harsh to listen to and sounds plain awful IMO. It sounds similar to the blue filter on v1.5 (TCM), but worse.
On the other hand, blue filter on v2.1 sounds excellent just like green filter on v1.5(FRM), but better.


----------



## marflao

@willowbrook @Roen 

Thanks for checking.
Guess then it´s an issue with my device. Just checked with a different USB slot and the same situation: upgrade process starts but the green status bar doesn´t move over - I would say - the 10% point.
Stays there for a while until the whole process stops and a pop up window says that the upgrade failed.

Cheers.


----------



## willowbrook

marflao said:


> @willowbrook @Roen
> 
> Thanks for checking.
> Guess then it´s an issue with my device. Just checked with a different USB slot and the same situation: upgrade process starts but the green status bar doesn´t move over - I would say - the 10% point.
> ...


Gah that really sucks. I guess you'll have to wait until Larry implements the remembering volume feature. Hope it doesn't take too long.


----------



## stuck limo (Jun 3, 2017)

I use this out of my 2A: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balanced-XL...241280?hash=item281cc31ec0:g:WHIAAOSwaB5Xkni6

Then I finish it off to my Sennheiser 600s with this:

https://www.amazon.com/Cable-Upgrad...sr=8-1&keywords=balanced+sennheiser+600+cable

I'm very happy with both, generally speaking.


----------



## alpha421

I haven't been keeping up with the Geek Out activity, but after owning the originals, briefly owned the V2 and returned due to the chassis separating, I can say with conviction that the GO2A (own the infinity) has redeemed LH Labs.  I'm on the latest firmware and although I can agree to some degree regarding the filters, this is the most complete no-nonsense, wonderful sounding product.  The V2, IMO, should have never been released, and all its time and efforts focused to get the GO2A a lot earlier.  I've owned most of the USB powered, portable thumb like DAC/Amps, and this GO2A infinity has no equal by very far.

Great job Larry and company.


----------



## Roen

stuck limo said:


> I use this out of my 2A: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balanced-XL...241280?hash=item281cc31ec0:g:WHIAAOSwaB5Xkni6
> 
> Then I finish it off to my Sennheiser 600s with this:
> 
> ...


https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=8

$85 USD for a straight 3.5 TRRS to HD 6X0 2-pin with an 8-core cable.


----------



## stuck limo

Roen said:


> https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=8
> 
> $85 USD for a straight 3.5 TRRS to HD 6X0 2-pin with an 8-core cable.



That's nice, I may have to try that. I need a shorter cable. What are the differences in the wire *supposed* to be?


----------



## Roen

I bought the espresso, 4 Core litz and 4 Core Junkosha.

My shockwave iii's are W-shaped; the junkosha paired best.

The litz made everything thin and hollow. The espresso was a lesser Junkosha.

I'm pretty sure the Litz was made for a Sennheiser headphone......you might want to look Into that.


----------



## manukmanohar

Roen said:


> I bought the espresso, 4 Core litz and 4 Core Junkosha.
> 
> My shockwave iii's are W-shaped; the junkosha paired best.
> 
> ...



Would be great if you can post some pictures. If off-topic, do pm 

Those having HE-560, can you let me know how it fares with Geekout V2+ (with balanced out).
I'll most likely be getting the 560's. Would be interested to know. I saw it being mentioned that HE-560 have good synergy with Geekout V2+ on balanced out, but some other claims that the treble is too hard with Geekouts.


----------



## xkonfuzed

Has anyone tried hooking up the V2 to a PS4?


----------



## Roen

manukmanohar said:


> Would be great if you can post some pictures. If off-topic, do pm
> 
> Those having HE-560, can you let me know how it fares with Geekout V2+ (with balanced out).
> I'll most likely be getting the 560's. Would be interested to know. I saw it being mentioned that HE-560 have good synergy with Geekout V2+ on balanced out, but some other claims that the treble is too hard with Geekouts.


Pics of just the wires?

All of the wires, minus the espresso, are very stiff.

These aren't consumer friendly wires, but they are, imo, best bang for buck wires, if you can live with the drawbacks i.e. coil memory, stiffness, etc.


----------



## manukmanohar

Roen said:


> Pics of just the wires?
> 
> All of the wires, minus the espresso, are very stiff.
> 
> These aren't consumer friendly wires, but they are, imo, best bang for buck wires, if you can live with the drawbacks i.e. coil memory, stiffness, etc.



Yeah, I meant the wires so that I could a better understanding of which wire to buy. Espresso seems to be the cheapest and if they are actually better in terms of handling, would you suggest expresso over others?


----------



## Roen

SQ was the most important thing for me, I can deal with the annoyances.

What IEM / HP do you have?


----------



## manukmanohar

Roen said:


> SQ was the most important thing for me, I can deal with the annoyances.
> 
> What IEM / HP do you have?



This would be for the HE-560. How the SQ on your headphone (if you can mention the HP model as well)?


----------



## Roen

I have IEMs, Musicmaker Shockwave III.

If you're using HP's, the stiffness of the cable doesn't impact you as much as it impacts me, since I have to wrap the cable around my ear.


----------



## stuck limo

Is anyone having the issue (as of today) where the 2A is now too LOW in volume? I was using my headphones today and where I used to be able to run my 2A at volume level 10-15 and have it PLENTY loud for my headphones, all the sudden I'm having to crank it up to almost 50-ish before I get it loud enough? I'm running it on my bookshelf studio monitors and I'm getting the same thing --- I used to be able to run it at about 35 and it was loud. Now I'm having to go to 50 and it's STILL not loud enough? Is this a Windows update thing?


----------



## willowbrook (Jun 25, 2017)

stuck limo said:


> Is anyone having the issue (as of today) where the 2A is now too LOW in volume? I was using my headphones today and where I used to be able to run my 2A at volume level 10-15 and have it PLENTY loud for my headphones, all the sudden I'm having to crank it up to almost 50-ish before I get it loud enough? I'm running it on my bookshelf studio monitors and I'm getting the same thing --- I used to be able to run it at about 35 and it was loud. Now I'm having to go to 50 and it's STILL not loud enough? Is this a Windows update thing?


Did you update yours to v2.1?

Maybe Windows is reducing your volume because of calls. Have you ticked the option "Do Nothing" on last tab in sounds option?


----------



## stuck limo

willowbrook said:


> Did you update yours to v2.1?
> 
> Maybe Windows is reducing your volume because of calls. Have you ticked the option "Do Nothing" on last tab in sounds option?



I'm still on firmware 1.5. It's happened on 2 different computers now. I'll check that option.


----------



## stuck limo

willowbrook said:


> Did you update yours to v2.1?
> 
> Maybe Windows is reducing your volume because of calls. Have you ticked the option "Do Nothing" on last tab in sounds option?



FIXED!! Your suggestion fixed the entire issue! Awesome!! THANK YOU SO MUCH.


----------



## cfbruck

So... If I were to buy a geek out, would you recommend a gov v2+ or a gov2a? 

The 2a is a bit better than v2 I assume?

But having battery should in itself improve sound quality?

How much does a 2a drain from a smartphone if I were sometimes to use that combination?


----------



## stuck limo

cfbruck said:


> So... If I were to buy a geek out, would you recommend a gov v2+ or a gov2a?
> 
> The 2a is a bit better than v2 I assume?
> 
> ...



I'd recommend the 2A, because I don't trust batteries. Also, my friend had the v2+ and it was glitching out on him. 

The 2A is not recommended for smartphone use - you can use it like that, but it will drain your battery like crazy. The V2+ is designed for smartphones. I'm sure it's fine, I just wouldn't get it --- but others have it and have zero issues. The one I referenced could have been anything. 

The 2A and the V2+ are identical except for a battery.


----------



## willowbrook

stuck limo said:


> FIXED!! Your suggestion fixed the entire issue! Awesome!! THANK YOU SO MUCH.


Hehe, no problem. This is usually the cause when suddenly your volume drops for no reason after using skype or any voice call.


----------



## willowbrook

cfbruck said:


> So... If I were to buy a geek out, would you recommend a gov v2+ or a gov2a?
> 
> The 2a is a bit better than v2 I assume?
> 
> ...



Really depends on if you want battery or not. I've heard the 2A gets pretty hot while operating, probably depends on what you plug in though. My gov2+ infinity barely gets warm even during hot weather. Spec wise, v2+ infinity, gov2a, gov2a infinity are the same while the infinity versions get additional gain & filter setting. Non-infinity gov2+ does not get THD treatment. Using an internal battery as power source can be annoying to charge 8~10 hours, but can help with EMI issues ex) laptop noise. If you plan to use with phone, it is also a plus. However, one thing to consider if you live outside US is the ability to ship electronic devices with battery inside for RMA purpose. Law varies by country.


----------



## peter123

cfbruck said:


> So... If I were to buy a geek out, would you recommend a gov v2+ or a gov2a?
> 
> The 2a is a bit better than v2 I assume?
> 
> ...



For smartphone usage I'd definitely pick the V2+ due to its internal battery. 

The V2+ does also sound better from the SE output while the balanced output is very similar sounding on the two. 

For me the added flexibility og the battery on the V2+ would make it a safer bet unless you plan on use it exclusively hooked up to a computer in which case the 2A would be enough.


----------



## Roen

V2+ and GO2Pro seem to be the same device, except for chassis changes.
V2 and GO2A same thing.


----------



## willowbrook (Jun 26, 2017)

Roen said:


> V2+ and GO2Pro seem to be the same device, except for chassis changes.
> V2 and GO2A same thing.


The V2 is pretty old, they are definitely not the same thing. The infinity version looks to be the same though. Same thing for V2+


----------



## Roen (Jun 27, 2017)

willowbrook said:


> The V2 is pretty old, they are definitely not the same thing. The infinity version looks to be the same though. Same thing for V2+


https://support.lhlabs.com/support/solutions/5000116463

LH Labs disagrees with you......considering the specs are identical and the GO2A doesn't even get a separate listing.

I imagine the only difference between the V2 and the 2 series are the external chassis.

That's not a bad thing, the V2 series is a very capable DAC, so if the 2 series is identical, I'm happy with that.

Compare:

https://support.lhlabs.com/support/solutions/articles/5000634421-geek-out-v2-user-manual-

with

http://lhlabs.com/products/geek-out-2a-dac-family/#specs

Note the weight is the same even though one has a Resin chassis and one has an Aluminum chassis.

If you want to save money, get a V2 / V2+
If you want yours to look pretty (and my 2Pro Inf looks very pretty), get a 2A / 2Pro.


----------



## Roen (Jun 27, 2017)

Also Compare:

http://lhlabs.com/products/geek-out-v2-plus-dac-family/#specs

with

https://support.lhlabs.com/support/solutions/articles/13000020334-go2-pro-user-manual-

Spec sheet at the bottom of the manuals.

Only difference seems to be chassis and the 2Pro battery has 100 mAh more than the V2+. Also, the dimensions for the 2Pro aren't posted, but I suspect they're both similar in size.

IMO,

If you're choosing between a V2 and a 2A, and don't want to pay top dollar, a used V2 is more than enough.
However, get a new V2+ or 2Pro because you want a fresh battery.
All devices are on the same 2.1 firmware with the same features.


----------



## willowbrook

I'm not saying the components are different, but you need to specify the infinity and non-infinity versions because the infinity versions for gov2, gov2+, go2pro get THD treatment while both go2a and go2a infinity both get thd treatment.

*Geek Out V2 Infinity:* 

*Maximum Power Output:* Additional 450mW @ 16 Ohms output option
*Total Harmonic Distortion (THD+N):* -3dB THD+N additional performance boost
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Geek Out V2+ Infinity:*
Maximum Power Output: Additional 450mW @ 16 Ohms output option

Total Harmonic Distortion (THD+N): -3dB THD+N additional performance boost

Additional Digital Filter Mode: Geek Out V2+ Infinity utilizes a SSM filter for streaming services such as Tidal, Pandora and Spotify.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Geek Out 2Pro Infinity:*
Maximum Power Output: Additional 450mW @ 16 Ohms output option

Total Harmonic Distortion (THD+N): -3dB THD+N additional performance boost

Additional Digital Filter Mode: Geek Out 2Pro Infinity utilizes a SSM filter for streaming services such as Tidal, Pandora and Spotify.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*GO2A*
Total Harmonic Distortion (THD+N)
<0.01%
(GO2A, GO2A∞: -3dB THD+N additional performance boost)


----------



## willowbrook (Jun 27, 2017)

V2+ and go2pro both have 3200mAh battery, where did you get 100mAh more from? Also the resin case looks truly awful compared to go2a series aluminium casing. It's definitely something to consider for visual and durability. Not to mention the original v2 series has been discontinued for a while and used ones hardly popup compared to go2a & gov2+ series.


----------



## Roen (Jun 27, 2017)

It says 3100 mAh on the V2+ webpage I linked.

All of them have Infinity option, no?

I'm pretty sure the 2A doesn't have the THD boost and is just a victim of bad spacing in that sentence.

I'm pretty sure the THD statistic is for the 2A, and the 2A Inf has the 3 db boost on top of it, similar to all of the other models. That seems more likely than the other case where the 2A standard gets the THD boost.


----------



## stuck limo (Jun 27, 2017)

The V2 and the 2A internals are different. The 2A and the V2+ have the new filter on them (THD, I believe is what they call it). The V2 has an OLD filter. The 2A and V2+ sounds cleaner with a blacker background and more definition and space than the original V2. 

The 2A has a metal chassis, the V2 has the plastic 3D printed chassis.


----------



## stuck limo (Jun 27, 2017)

On a side note, I'm curious to hear what the Geek Wave sounds like compared to the 2A and V2+.


----------



## Raketen (Jun 28, 2017)

IIRC at the time they also said some of the internal discrete components (capacitors?) of the 2A were changed to what they used in the V2+ which were slightly different than the original v2.

Really can't overstate how bad the case of the orig v2 is, mine is still a little sticky like a resin that hasn't quite cured lol... can get them for great prices used though.


----------



## willowbrook

Roen said:


> It says 3100 mAh on the V2+ webpage I linked.
> 
> All of them have Infinity option, no?
> 
> ...



If you look at the manuals, they all state 3200mAh. Support can probably give a definitive answer on this one.

It clearly states both non-infinity and infinity versions have THD boost for GO2A series, don't know why you're saying it is a victim of bad spacing. IIRC, the V2+ already had upgraded internals/cap and lh labs implements that into go2a.


----------



## Roen (Jun 28, 2017)

willowbrook said:


> If you look at the manuals, they all state 3200mAh. Support can probably give a definitive answer on this one.
> 
> It clearly states both non-infinity and infinity versions have THD boost for GO2A series, don't know why you're saying it is a victim of bad spacing. IIRC, the V2+ already had upgraded internals/cap and lh labs implements that into go2a.


*GO2A*
Total Harmonic Distortion (THD+N)
<0.01%
(GO2A, GO2A∞: -3dB THD+N additional performance boost)

You read this as 2A, 2A Inf both have -3db boost
I read this as THD for 2A, <0.01%, 2A Inf has -3db boost.

We are interpreting the comma separator between GO2A and GO2A Inf differently.


----------



## Roen

stuck limo said:


> The V2 and the 2A internals are different. The 2A and the V2+ have the new filter on them (THD, I believe is what they call it). The V2 has an OLD filter. The 2A and V2+ sounds cleaner with a blacker background and more definition and space than the original V2.
> 
> The 2A has a metal chassis, the V2 has the plastic 3D printed chassis.


How does the 2Pro differ from the V2+?

And why are they all spec'ed the same?


----------



## willowbrook

Roen said:


> *GO2A*
> Total Harmonic Distortion (THD+N)
> <0.01%
> (GO2A, GO2A∞: -3dB THD+N additional performance boost)
> ...



I guess you can always contact support for definitive answer if you're really interested in buying either.


----------



## NinjaHamster

I’m having trouble getting a response from support at this very moment...


----------



## rigo

Is there a link  to the  directions on how to install firmware 2.1?


----------



## marflao

rigo said:


> Is there a link  to the  directions on how to install firmware 2.1?



Check this for instance:
https://support.lhlabs.com/support/solutions/articles/5000677980-geek-out-v2-firmware


----------



## rigo

Thanks that helps.


----------



## rigo

Does line out work for both unbalanced and balanced connections?


----------



## stuck limo

rigo said:


> Does line out work for both unbalanced and balanced connections?



It should work on both, yes.


----------



## Roen

rigo said:


> Does line out work for both unbalanced and balanced connections?


Balanced line-out is slightly more complicated, you have to tap the SE ground, I believe.

There's documentation on this somewhere


----------



## willowbrook

You have to use two cables for balanced.  A 3.5mm TRRS to 2 XLR cable for balanced main signal and a 3.5mm TRS to 2 RCA cable for ground. Plug both cables in and choose balanced input on external amp.
For singled ended, all you need is 3.5mm TRS to 2 RCA and choose single ended input on external amp.


----------



## Roen

willowbrook said:


> You have to use two cables for balanced.  A 3.5mm TRRS to 2 XLR cable for balanced main signal and a 3.5mm TRS to 2 RCA cable for ground. Plug both cables in and choose balanced input on external amp.
> For singled ended, all you need is 3.5mm TRS to 2 RCA and choose single ended input on external amp.


I think this is the clearest anyone has ever made it.


----------



## foreverzer0

What if your amp only has XLR input (and provided adaptors for XLR to RCA)?


----------



## GoodEnoughGear

foreverzer0 said:


> What if your amp only has XLR input (and provided adaptors for XLR to RCA)?


----------



## foreverzer0

Can someone post the Geek Out 2A 2.1 firmware? LH Labs Support isn't responding...


----------



## rigo

So I can't find the post, but  there was something about not having volume control when using 2.1. That volume can only be controlled from the GO2PRO /Geek Out?


----------



## willowbrook

rigo said:


> So I can't find the post, but  there was something about not having volume control when using 2.1. That volume can only be controlled from the GO2PRO /Geek Out?


Yes, Windows & driver volume control is gone. You can only control volume via device or software.


----------



## foreverzer0

willowbrook said:


> Yes, Windows & driver volume control is gone. You can only control volume via device or software.



I thought this was fixed from 2.0 to 2.1? No volume control keys are super inconvenient.


----------



## rigo

Okay so one more thing before I upgrade. If I go line  out to a separate headphone amp am I able to control the volume on the amp?


----------



## foreverzer0 (Aug 11, 2017)

rigo said:


> Okay so one more thing before I upgrade. If I go line  out to a separate headphone amp am I able to control the volume on the amp?



If it were an integrated amp that had it's own volume control..

Edit: actually most if not all headphone amps have volume controls, so yes.


----------



## willowbrook

foreverzer0 said:


> I thought this was fixed from 2.0 to 2.1? No volume control keys are super inconvenient.


Wasn't really a bug or problem in the first place. It makes sense to get rid of volume control from Windows and driver or else what's the point of implementing physical volume control anyway? You can always control volume via 3rd-party software though.


----------



## foreverzer0

depends on use-case; so theoretically you would max out the volume to line-level to your headphones and use in-app volume control, for each app? that's horrible if any other app or the os itself made a sudden chime or noise. I use mine in a work environment with chat etc in the background and typically use my magic keyboard for volume, song control, and muting when someone comes to tell me something.


----------



## stuck limo (Aug 13, 2017)

Roen said:


> Balanced line-out is slightly more complicated, you have to tap the SE ground, I believe.
> 
> There's documentation on this somewhere





willowbrook said:


> You have to use two cables for balanced.  A 3.5mm TRRS to 2 XLR cable for balanced main signal and a 3.5mm TRS to 2 RCA cable for ground. Plug both cables in and choose balanced input on external amp.



No, this is ONLY if you have grounding issues or a loop issue in the first place. If you have none of those, a regular balanced cable from the unit will work fine. No extra cable is needed.

I don't understand why no one (including Larry) has made this clear yet to the general public. He just dumped this information out there with the latest update and didn't explain this was ONLY for people who already had issues. Then everyone else jumped on it and started passing it around as a necessity to run the amp.


----------



## Roen

willowbrook said:


> Yes, Windows & driver volume control is gone. You can only control volume via device or software.


How do you do it via software? I can only do it via device.


----------



## willowbrook

Roen said:


> How do you do it via software? I can only do it via device.


I meant 3rd-party software like a music player or internet browser etc.


----------



## manukmanohar (Sep 2, 2017)

Had a query with regards to the 2.1 firmware on my geekout v2+.

I'm going to use it on balanced out with my He-560. Have heard that the pairing works best on high gain mode. So, to achieve high gain, (I listen at low to medium volumes usually, around 70-80 db), should I decrease the software volume on the media player, and then increase the volume through my geekout v2+, to reach high gain mode?

Any other way to achieve this. The only problem is the approach which I'm looking at goes against the common recommendation of putting the software volume at 100% and then adjusting volume on the amp. Would really appreciate your help on this.


----------



## willowbrook

manukmanohar said:


> Had a query with regards to the 2.1 firmware on my geekout v2+.
> 
> I'm going to use it on balanced out with my He-560. Have heard that the pairing works best on high gain mode. So, to achieve high gain, (I listen at low to medium volumes usually, around 70-80 db), should I decrease the software volume on the media player, and then increase the volume through my geekout v2+, to reach high gain mode?
> 
> Any other way to achieve this. The only problem is the approach which I'm looking at goes against the common recommendation of putting the software volume at 100% and then adjusting volume on the amp. Would really appreciate your help on this.



I'm afraid no other way because gain is automatic now. Either low software volume and high gain or vice versa.


----------



## Roen

willowbrook said:


> I'm afraid no other way because gain is automatic now. Either low software volume and high gain or vice versa.


I hate the fact that you have to choose between line-out and manual gain


----------



## GoodEnoughGear

Roen said:


> I hate the fact that you have to choose between line-out and manual gain


On firmware v.1.5 just max out the volume and you have line out - no digital attenuation. And you get 2-3 gain levels to choose from depending if you have infinity/SE versions. The only 'catch' is high gain and medium gain (4v, 2.68v) may be a bit hot for single ended gear, and the low gain (1.26v) may be a bit weak. 

Another issue is I am not aware of anyone downgrading back to 1.5 successfully. You're stuck on 2.1 if you update.


----------



## Roen

GoodEnoughGear said:


> On firmware v.1.5 just max out the volume and you have line out - no digital attenuation. And you get 2-3 gain levels to choose from depending if you have infinity/SE versions. The only 'catch' is high gain and medium gain (4v, 2.68v) may be a bit hot for single ended gear, and the low gain (1.26v) may be a bit weak.
> 
> Another issue is I am not aware of anyone downgrading back to 1.5 successfully. You're stuck on 2.1 if you update.


I have downgraded and upgraded between 1.5, 2.0 and 2.1.

Wouldn't you need to set the gain at high in addition to maxing out the volume?

If so, what is the difference between line out mode in 2.1 and max volume - high gain in 1.5?


----------



## manukmanohar

My GO V2+ has developed an issue with the power button. It seems the power button is no longer functioning and the device is always on.
Has anyone faced this issue, and fixed it by themselves.
I'm in India, and sending this to the company for fixing would be very difficult for me :/

Any help or suggestion or workaround to fix this would be great, and highly appreciated.


----------



## GoodEnoughGear

Roen said:


> I have downgraded and upgraded between 1.5, 2.0 and 2.1.
> 
> Wouldn't you need to set the gain at high in addition to maxing out the volume?
> 
> If so, what is the difference between line out mode in 2.1 and max volume - high gain in 1.5?


Gain is not the same as volume - there are many amplifiers that have multiple gain levels for line outs, especially in the professional world where there are several reference levels. See the following article on Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Line_level .

TL;DR Line level is essentially no attenuation. You need to look at your chain for level-matching if you do have gain control. In terms of 2.1, line out mode is 3.6v max single ended - usually consumer gear works on a 2v standard so that may be hot.


----------



## Roen

GoodEnoughGear said:


> Gain is not the same as volume - there are many amplifiers that have multiple gain levels for line outs, especially in the professional world where there are several reference levels. See the following article on Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Line_level .
> 
> TL;DR Line level is essentially no attenuation. You need to look at your chain for level-matching if you do have gain control. In terms of 2.1, line out mode is 3.6v max single ended - usually consumer gear works on a 2v standard so that may be hot.


I understand that, but I am looking to understand what is the equivalent setting in 1.5 vs. line-out mode in 2.1


----------



## GoodEnoughGear

Roen said:


> I understand that, but I am looking to understand what is the equivalent setting in 1.5 vs. line-out mode in 2.1


Aaah, I see. I don't think there is one.

2.1 line out is 3.2V rms max SE and 6.4V Balanced:

_(2) New feature - Line Out mode
Press the UP button all the way up. When you see the original signal mode LED change to Light Green.
GO2Pro and GO2A is entering Line Out mode which totally by-pass the volume control and designed to
connect directly to Headphone Amp or Pre-amp. Max Vrms on Singled-ended: 3.2V rms_

 Under 1.5 max SE would be 2V and Balanced 4V on high gain.


----------



## Vas19

Sorry for being late to this party - are there any downsides to upgrading to 2.1? Thanks


----------



## Roen

Losing manual gain, gaining line out.


----------



## GoodEnoughGear

Vas19 said:


> Sorry for being late to this party - are there any downsides to upgrading to 2.1? Thanks


You lose PC based volume control of the Geek Out itself, there are reports of significantly more heat.


----------



## Vas19

@GoodEnoughGear  If I'm not using line out would you say it's worth the upgrade hassle? Or just stick with 1.5?


----------



## Roen

I just downgraded from 2.1 to 1.5 to get manual gain back.


----------



## upsguys88

Honestly I love the manual gain and don’t see the need for line out. Love my v2+ infinity with the 1.5v


----------



## upsguys88

Anyone else have issue with the gain buttons not changing color when pushed up or down? cant see the gain change.


----------



## upsguys88

Roen said:


> I just downgraded from 2.1 to 1.5 to get manual gain back.



Can I do this on a GO2A infinity?


----------



## Roen

upsguys88 said:


> Can I do this on a GO2A infinity?


I don’t see why not, but you’ll have to take a leap of faith.


----------



## marflao

upsguys88 said:


> Anyone else have issue with the gain buttons not changing color when pushed up or down? cant see the gain change.



So far it works on mine.


----------



## xkonfuzed (Dec 10, 2017)

Sad day. After almost 2 years of use, my V2 disintegrated (USB mount). This happened about 3 weeks ago. Opened a ticket with LH Labs but they still haven't gotten back to me. Kind of a crappy situation since I don't currently have any of my other DAC/Amps on me so I'm stuck with my LG G4.


----------



## jandr272

xkonfuzed said:


> Sad day. After almost 2 years of use, my V2 disintegrated (USB mount). This happened about 3 weeks ago. Opened a ticket with LH Labs but they still haven't gotten back to me. Kind of a ****ty situation since I don't currently have any of my other DAC/Amps on me so I'm stuck with my LG G4.



Do you run SE or balanced?  Got a V2+ infinity up for sale but the balanced out is bad.  Didn’t want to risk sending it in for repairs so bought another V2.


----------



## xkonfuzed

jandr272 said:


> Do you run SE or balanced?  Got a V2+ infinity up for sale but the balanced out is bad.  Didn’t want to risk sending it in for repairs so bought another V2.


I run my HD650's through the balanced out and my other headphones through the SE. LH Labs still haven't gotten back to me (and I suspect they wont for a long time) so I'm on the lookout for a new DAC/Amp combo. 

Currently eyeing the iFi DSD black label..


----------



## beyerdramatic

Bought a 3.5 TRRS cable for my Andromeda. It works perfectly fine with my Sony ZX2, sounds really great if a bit dark for my taste (but I'm not going to complain). But then when I tried to pair it with my Go2Pro Infinity, something strange happened. Everything became extremely congested, music sounded as if they were traveling through a tube. There is no width at all, and I'm sure this is not the intended sound of the product. The single-ended 3.5 TRS works fine.

Anyone have any idea why?


----------



## stuck limo (Jan 27, 2018)

beyerdramatic said:


> Bought a 3.5 TRRS cable for my Andromeda. It works perfectly fine with my Sony ZX2, sounds really great if a bit dark for my taste (but I'm not going to complain). But then when I tried to pair it with my Go2Pro Infinity, something strange happened. Everything became extremely congested, music sounded as if they were traveling through a tube. There is no width at all, and I'm sure this is not the intended sound of the product. The single-ended 3.5 TRS works fine.
> 
> Anyone have any idea why?



Have you tried with any other headphones or earbuds/IEMs?



xkonfuzed said:


> I run my HD650's through the balanced out and my other headphones through the SE. LH Labs still haven't gotten back to me (and I suspect they wont for a long time)



PM sent.


----------



## beyerdramatic

stuck limo said:


> Have you tried with any other headphones or earbuds/IEMs?



Hi, I haven't been able to try with headphones because I only have one MMCX - 3.5 TRRS cable but the same thing happened to my JVC FX-1100. I bought my Go2Pro in a retail store in Hong Kong just several weeks ago.


----------



## marflao

beyerdramatic said:


> Hi, I haven't been able to try with headphones because I only have one MMCX - 3.5 TRRS cable but the same thing happened to my JVC FX-1100. I bought my Go2Pro in a retail store in Hong Kong just several weeks ago.



Interesting that there are existing retail stores selling them....


----------



## stuck limo

beyerdramatic said:


> Hi, I haven't been able to try with headphones because I only have one MMCX - 3.5 TRRS cable but the same thing happened to my JVC FX-1100. I bought my Go2Pro in a retail store in Hong Kong just several weeks ago.



Strange. Have you contacted the shop to see what they say or to maybe get an exchange? Barring that, you could always send it in for repair, if you wanted.


----------



## Roen

beyerdramatic said:


> Bought a 3.5 TRRS cable for my Andromeda. It works perfectly fine with my Sony ZX2, sounds really great if a bit dark for my taste (but I'm not going to complain). But then when I tried to pair it with my Go2Pro Infinity, something strange happened. Everything became extremely congested, music sounded as if they were traveling through a tube. There is no width at all, and I'm sure this is not the intended sound of the product. The single-ended 3.5 TRS works fine.
> 
> Anyone have any idea why?


Have you played with the gain settings?


----------



## doggiemom

Roen said:


> Have you played with the gain settings?


Sony uses a different TRRS assignment then LH Labs does.  If your cable is wired for connection to a Sony DAP it wouldn’t work on the GO.
https://cdn.head-fi.org/a/7402425.png


----------



## Raketen

doggiemom said:


> Sony uses a different TRRS assignment then LH Labs does.  If your cable is wired for connection to a Sony DAP it wouldn’t work on the GO.
> https://cdn.head-fi.org/a/7402425.png



I think the MDR1a came with a weird cable- AFAIK Sony ZX2 balanced uses the same hifiman/re-zero pinout as GOV2.


----------



## voidedsoul

Hey guys, I got a GOv2+ from a friend. It had power button issue so he had broked the chassis to use the internal switch. I have been using it for a month now and suddenly it stopped working. It doesn't charge, the green led doesn't glow when connected to charger. Even after an hour of charging the device doesn't switch on. Any help please.


----------



## marflao

In case some of you are still waiting for a Pulse, amp, headamp etc. pls have a look at the following posts:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/light-harmonic-geek-wave.713829/page-334#post-14761306 and https://www.head-fi.org/threads/light-harmonic-geek-wave.713829/page-336#post-14762322

Cheers


----------



## imackler

I've got a V2+ infinity. Can I control volume with the UAPP app from my Pixel 3A XL? I'm getting sound but can't figure out how to control volume. Thanks!


----------



## Raketen

imackler said:


> I've got a V2+ infinity. Can I control volume with the UAPP app from my Pixel 3A XL? I'm getting sound but can't figure out how to control volume. Thanks!



Phone volume buttons don't work? My phone's did last time I tried stacking v2+inf (though I use Neutron not UAPP... also the steps are pretty chunky so I fine tune with preamp slider).

IIRC there was a firmware update (2.1?)  that let you use the gain and filter buttons for volume control instead of relying on source control, though hever tried it myself. Can try hunting around here for it: https://support.lhlabs.com/support/solutions or maybe shoot stuck limo a PM.


----------

